# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Enfin la fin des "Gilets Jaunes", c'est pas trop tt !

## Mingolito

*Enfin la fin des "Gilets Jaunes", c'est pas trop tt !*
*Le putschiste et dlinquant ric Drouet, l'une des figures du puant mouvement fasciste "gilets jaunes", interpell lors d'un rassemblement illicite prs de la place de la Concorde  Paris*



ric Drouet, qui  fait son Coming Out patriote en revtant la traditionnelle chemise noire fasciste, a t arrt pour "organisation d'une manifestation non dclare" mercredi soir, bravo la justice dmocratique Franaise !

Cependant, Florian Philippot, qui  dpos la marque  Les Gilets Jaunes , et qui est donc le vrai leader du mouvement Fasciste "Les Patriotes" est toujours en libert, malgr qu'il ait demand publiquement le renversement par la force du gouvernement Macron lu dmocratiquement par le peuple.



Herr Kaiser Florian Philippot avec son dguisement de Gilet Jaune par dessus sa chemise noire fasciste, complote pour organiser son putsch avec une poigne de chemises noires patriotes fascistes dguiss en gilets jaunes.
Florian Philippot : "_Il faut continuer  tout casser et  foutre le bordel, c'est comme a qu'on prendra le pouvoir pour rtablir l'ordre ! Herr ! Herr ! Herr !_ "

----------


## Ryu2000

> la traditionnelle chemise noire fasciste


Comment ?!
Depuis quand les chemises noires sont fascistes ?
Apparemment le monde n'aime pas non plus :
Est-ce bien raisonnable de porter une chemise noire ?



> Ainsi, elles font souvent office de chemise de soire et se retrouvent rgulirement arbores en bote de nuit, un whisky coca  la main, du gel effet mouill dans les cheveux, lgrement ouverte sur un torse avec chanette.Si la chemise noire volue aisment dans un environnement de mauvais got, ce n'est pas un hasard. Il s'agit l de son environnement naturel.


Sauf que sur la photo de Philippot c'est pas une chemise noire c'est une veste noire et Macron en porte galement.












> Florian Philippot, qui  dpos la marque  Les Gilets Jaunes


Il y a 25 personnes qui ont dposes des marques en rapport avec les gilets jaunes  l'INPI et c'est encore valid pour personne.



> Toutes les demandes, excepte la marque de gilets jaunes personnaliss enregistre en 2008, sont encore en cours de validation par lInpi. *Celle-ci refuse parfois des demandes*. Ce fut le cas en 2015 pour les marques  Je suis Charlie ,  Pray for Paris  et  Je suis Paris .





> Il faut continuer  tout casser et  foutre le bordel, c'est comme a qu'on prendra le pouvoir


a pourrait tre une citation de la rvolution franaise de 1789 ou de Mai 1968.
Parfois le peuple ragit aux attaques du gouvernement.
C'est un peu un printemps arabe ^^

Mais on s'en fout de Philippot il risque de faire un score au niveau de l'Union populaire rpublicaine  / Rsistons / Solidarit et progrs / Nouveau Parti anticapitaliste / Lutte ouvrire / Europe cologie Les Verts.
Il va probablement se faire battre par Debout la France...

La majorit des gilets jaunes n'en a rien  foutre de Philippot.
Ils n'aiment pas Macron, mais ils ne sont pas fan pour autant du FN, de LFI, ou des patriotes.
Ils veulent un systme dans lequel les partis n'existent plus.
Il y a des gens qui font carrire dans la politique et a ne devrait pas exister.
Ce sont des parasites qui sont juste l pour les nombreux privilges dont bnficie les lus.

----------


## Mingolito

*Maxime Nicolle, alias "Fly Rider", prdit "un soulvement national avec des armes"*
*Le "porte-parole" controvers des "gilets jaunes" prdit un dbut d'anne 2019 trs violent.*


Source

Il est fou  lier celui la !

Qu'on l'envoi en taule avec les autres tars !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il est fou  lier celui la !


Il a le droit de prdire ce qu'il veut, c'est la libert dexpression.
Il n'incite personne  faire quoi que ce soit.
Il dit qu'il existe des personnes prtent  se battre pour changer la constitution franaise.

Dans la ralit les gilets jaunes sont ultra pacifiste.
Les CRS ont pour ordre de tout faire pour pousser les manifestants  tre violent. (les gens se font gazer et charger sans raison, les CRS visent la tte quand ils tirent des flashballs, etc).
Plusieurs personnes sont gravement bless parce qu'on a donn des ordres bizarres aux CRS.
Les vrais fous sont ceux qui donnent les ordres.

Gilets jaunes : samedi 8 dcembre, un hlicoptre tait prt  exfiltrer Macron de l'lyse
Il est parano Macron il pensait que a pouvait mal tourner.

Tmoignage du gilet jaune qui a perdu un il : Les policiers ont vis la tte, ils taient l pour nous casser



> Jim, le gilet jaune grivement bless lors de la manifestation du 8 dcembre  Bordeaux a t chaleureusement accueilli ce mercredi par un comit de soutien  Olron. Il tmoigne de la violence des tirs de Flash-Ball.


Toulouse : le manifestant gravement bless  l'oeil, lors de la mobilisation des gilets jaunes, toujours hospitalis



> Le jeune homme de 24 ans, grivement bless  l'oeil hier  Toulouse lors de l'acte VII des gilets jaunes, est toujours hospitalis. Il a t conduit  l'hpital Purpan aprs avoir t touch, selon plusieurs tmoins, par un tir de flash-ball.


Une cagnotte lance pour soutenir Fiorina, qui a perdu un il  la manifestation des Gilets jaunes



> Fiorina, tudiante picarde de 20 ans venue  Paris pour soutenir les Gilets jaunes  la manifestation du 8 dcembre, a t atteinte  lil par un tir de lanceur de balles de dfense ou un dbris de grenade. Une cagnotte a t cre pour l'aider.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> *Maxime Nicolle, alias "Fly Rider", prdit "un soulvement national avec des armes"*
> *Le "porte-parole" controvers des "gilets jaunes" prdit un dbut d'anne 2019 trs violent.*
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> Il est fou  lier celui la !
> 
> Qu'on l'envoi en taule avec les autres tars !


les historiens nous expliquerons que rien ne permettait de savoir que le mouvement allait dgnrer gravement  ::):

----------


## Buffet_froid



----------


## mm_71

Le gag c'est que Eric Drouet avait clairement annonc la couleur sur le net en prcisant tous les dtails de son opration et en pariant qu'il se ferait arrter. 
Dans le genre provocation c'est norme et pourtant il s'est trouv quelque part au gouvernement des cons pour lui donner raison et relancer le mouvement pendant que je ne sais plus quel putois d'tat hurle que ceux qui poursuivent encore le mouvement n'ont d'autre but que renverser le gouvernement. Bientt l'apocalypse et demain les chiens !




A part a en ce dbut d'anne nous sommes sans doute tous ( ou presque ) heureux de constater que mingolito fait toujours preuve de grande rserve et modration dans sa prose. Aurait-il des vers ?

----------


## Mingolito

Relancer les Gilets Jaunes ?  ::ptdr:: 

Il en reste plus que 2000, il y a qu' mettre cette racaille minable aux gnouf , fin de histoire  ::ccool::

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  *Gilets jaunes: abroger le mariage pour tous, la revendication la plus vote de la consultation en ligne*

Bon la preuve est faite, les "Gilets Jaunes" c'est juste une bande de beauf fascistes et homophobes.

Du coup le complot est clair : Macron tait en train de russir son pari,  savoir le retour des investisseurs et la diminution du chmage ce qui aurait entrain le retour  la richesse et  la prosprit pour le pays, ce qui aurait impliqu en mme temps la fin de toute esprance d'avenir politique pour le RN, Philippot et Mlenchon, donc les loosers adeptes de ces partis de merde pour abrutis bons  rien se sont ligus pour crer un sabotage conomique massif dans le but de replonger  tout prix la France dans la ruine pour empcher tout retour  la prosprit grce  l'conomie de march libre et capitaliste, la seule qui marche.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il en reste plus que 2000, il y a qu' mettre cette racaille minable aux gnouf , fin de histoire


Alors dj les gilets jaunes sont des retraits, des mres de famille, des petits patrons, des travailleurs, qui veulent que le peuple puisse avoir son mot  dire.
Le peuple lit des matres qui font ce qu'ils veulent.
En plus Macron a t lu avec 18,19% des inscrits, c'est ridicule, il tait dj impopulaire avant d'tre lu.
Il tait dj nul en Ministre de l'conomie, de l'Industrie et du Numrique sous Hollande.

Ils sont encore trs nombreux, on le voit bien sur les photos et vidos.
Mme BFM TV le reconnait  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 
Gilets jaunes: aprs la trve de Nol, la mobilisation repart  la hausse



> Alors que 32.000 personnes avaient manifest le 29 dcembre dernier, prs de 50.000 gilets jaunes sont descendus dans les rues ce samedi,  l'occasion de la 8e journe de mobilisation nationale. Une participation qui repart  la hausse aprs la trve de Nol avec un regain de violences malgr les mesures annonces par Emmanuel Macron le 10 dcembre dernier et le lancement prochain du grand dbat national.


Par contre le nombre 50 000 ne veut pas dire grand chose, ils taient probablement beaucoup plus.




> *Gilets jaunes: abroger le mariage pour tous, la revendication la plus vote de la consultation en ligne*


Non mais a ne veut strictement rien dire...
De toute faon si on met en place un rfrendum d'initiative populaire, pendant au moins 6 mois il y a aura plein de dbats avec des spcialistes des 2 cts, comme a les gens finiront par connaitre le sujet et avoir un avis.
Aprs il suffit que la majorit des franais soutiennent le mariage homosexuel et c'est bon.


L on essaie de faire peur "Si il y a un rfrendum peut-tre que la peine de mort va revenir", mais en fait non.

De toute faon je ne pense pas que ce soit a la premire proccupation des franais, j'ai entendu un paquet de gilet jaune et j'en ai jamais entendu 1 parler du mariage homosexuel.
Ils veulent plus de dmocratie, moins de taxes, amliorer les mdias (9 milliardaires possdent l'ensemble des journaux papiers), surveiller les banques (c'est quand mme  cause de la finance si nous sommes dans une crise conomique mondiale, il faudrait peut-tre commencer  contrler ce qu'ils font).
Notre rpublique c'est de la merde, il faudrait un systme beaucoup plus dmocratique (et il faut que le peuple tudie les questions, parce que l il se fait abrutir par la propagande du systme, heureusement qu'il y a internet  ::P:  Malheureusement il se fait censurer de plus en plus, alors qu' la base internet c'est la libert).




> donc les loosers adeptes de ces partis de merde pour abrutis bons  rien se sont ligus pour crer un sabotage conomique massif dans le but de replonger  tout prix la France dans la ruine pour empcher tout retour  la prosprit grce  l'conomie de march libre et capitaliste, la seule qui marche.


La situation de la France est catastrophique et c'est de la faute  ceux qui avaient le pouvoir donc : l'UMP, le PS et LREM.
La combinaison : Sarkozy - Hollande - Macron a cr les gilets jaunes.
Les Franais se font marcher dessus depuis trop longtemps, au bout d'un temps ils ragissent.

Le FN et les patriotes n'ont quasiment pas d'lu, vu qu'on a mme pas de systme proportionnel, donc ils sont responsable de rien, ils n'ont jamais eu de pouvoir.
Melenchon a des lus, mais bon LFI c'est quasiment le PS  ::P: 

====
Bref si il y a de la violence c'est de la faute  Benjamin Griveaux, il a tout fait pour provoquer les manifestants.
Bon aprs c'est toujours pareil, il y a 2% de casseurs et 98% de pacifiste et on ne parle que des violences, alors que ce n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble.
Parfois c'est mme des policiers qui se dguisent en manifestants pour casser.
Des policiers-casseurs dans la manifestation des Gilets jaunes ? Analyse dune rumeur



> Des "policiers-casseurs" ont exist en France et  ltranger
> 
> Reste que des cas de "policiers-casseurs", rares et anciens, ont t documents en France et  ltranger.
>  Paris, en 1979, un soi-disant "casseur" est apprhend par le service dordre de la CGT, un groupe de syndicalistes charg du bon droulement de la manifestation dans le cadre du mouvement des sidrurgistes qui frappe alors le pays. Ce "casseur", pris en flagrant dlit de brisage de vitrine, est en fait un agent de police nomm Grard Le Xuan, qui porte alors sur lui son arme de service, son brassard et sa carte de police. Selon la CGT police, cet homme "agissait sur ordre".
> 
> En 1986, dans le cadre dun mouvement tudiant contre une rforme de luniversit, un "homme  lcharpe jaune" est vu en train de jeter des projectiles aux forces de lordre. Plusieurs mdias, dont TF1 et le magazine ACTUEL, affirment alors quil sagit dun policier-casseur. "Sa vritable identit na jamais t tablie en justice", prcise Olivier Cahn, qui note cependant que cet exemple historique "nourrit la suspicion".


===
C'est chouette le mouvement des gilets jaunes, c'est repris un peu partout dans le monde, j'aime bien quand la France rayonne sur le monde.
Un mouvement sans syndicat ni parti politique c'est quand mme top.
Des gens de tous bords qui se retrouvent pour demander plus de dmocratie et faire quelque chose  propos des mdias et des banques, c'est merveilleux.
Les gens ont fini par comprendre que les lus les mprisaient, que les mdias les manipulaient et que la finance est responsable de la crise.

----------


## Buffet_froid

"Qu'ils viennent me chercher !" .... ok...
Benjamin Griveaux vacu d'urgence de son ministre
Vive La Rpublique En Fuite !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Article intressant :
Gilets jaunes.  Les gonzesses dans la rue  : des femmes manifestent dans plusieurs villes



> En faisant cette premire manifestation de femmes, on voulait avoir un autre canal de communication que la violence, car tout ce qui merge du mouvement dans les mdias ce sont les actes de violence et on oublie le fond du problme , a dclar  lAFP Karen, une infirmire de 42 ans venue de Marseille, une des fondatrices du groupe Facebook  Femmes gilets jaunes .  Cette manifestation nest pas fministe mais destine  donner une image indite au mouvement , a-t-elle ajout.
> (...)
> Monique, 64 ans, fonctionnaire a brod sur son gilet jaune :  Je suis Maman, Mamie, Fille, Sur, pouse, Amie. Je suis Femme, je suis la Vie, je suis GJ. Et je dfends lavenir de nos enfants .
> 
>  *Je suis venue pour lavenir de nos enfants, explique-t-elle  lAFP, on leur laisse une socit pourrie. Beaucoup vont tre au chmage et les personnes ges vont travailler de plus en plus tard. Et ils nauront pas droit  la parole si on nagit pas maintenant et le peuple a droit  la parole *.
> (...)
> Avec son bonnet phrygien orn dune cocarde tricolore, une autre manifestante de 38 ans travaillant dans le secteur mdical et se prsentant comme  Marianne  est venue dfiler pour  *abolir tous les privilges des politiques* .  *Avant, la politique tait un sacerdoce, maintenant, cest un plan de carrire* .


L ya un dput de la France Insoumise (Adrien Quatennens) qui dit des choses qui ne plaisent pas au prsentateur de BFM TV :
https://twitter.com/AQuatennens/stat...22198899613696



> Le mouvement se poursuit et stend parce que Macron ny rpond pas. Je tiens  votre disposition des dizaines dimages de mobilisations de masse, calmes et tranquilles  travers tout le pays aujourdhui.


Les mdias ne montrent que les violences pour dcrdibiliser le mouvement.

VIDEO. Toulon : un commandant de police film en train de frapper deux personnes en marge d'une manifestation de "gilets jaunes"



> Un commandant de police a t film en train de frapper deux personnes en marge d'une manifestation de "gilets jaunes"  Toulon (Var) lors de l'acte 8 de la mobilisation, samedi 5 janvier. Dans une premire vido diffuse sur les rseaux sociaux, samedi, le policier en tenue, mais le visage dcouvert, frappe avec ses poings un homme plaqu contre un mur. *Il s'agit d'un commandant qui dirige le groupement de policiers en tenue du commissariat de Toulon, a appris franceinfo dimanche de source judiciaire. Aprs 34 annes de service, il a t dcor le 1er janvier dernier de la Lgion d'honneur.*


Bon apparemment c'tait pas un gilet jaune c'tait un casseur.
Les forces de l'ordre ont fait des choses plus horrible que a, c'est bizarre qu'il y ait un article l dessus...

Il y a plusieurs personnes qui ont perdu un il, parce que les ordres taient de viser la tte.
Les CRS ont pour ordre provoquer les manifestants au maximum pour qu'il y ait une rponse de leur part, les mdias ne montrent que la raction des gilets jaunes et pas les provocations des CRS.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dsol double post, mais l il y a quelque chose qui m'a un peu nerv :
"Gilets jaunes" : face  "l'ultra-violence", Darmanin en appelle sur RTL  "l'ultra-svrit"



> Le ministre en charge du budget se dit "en thorie et par principe, toujours du ct des gendarmes, bien sr s'il y a des bavures, il faut faire des enqutes et en tirer des conclusions. La violence n'est pas des deux cts. Dans un tat dmocratique et rpublicain, le monopole de la violence lgitime, c'est celle des policiers et des gendarmes (...) Je suis pour les policiers et les gendarmes".


Quand a arrive dans une "dictature" alors l tout le monde est scandalis, mais quand c'est dans une "dmocratie" c'est normal.
On donne aux gendarmes et policiers l'ordre de provoquer, frapper, gazer, blesser les manifestants (ils ont pour ordre de viser la tte quand ils tirent des flashballs).

Montpellier : blesss au flash-ball, deux "gilets jaunes" entendent dposer plainte



> Parmi elles, la Montpelliraine porte aujourdhui les stigmates de la blessure : sept points de suture et "un trou dans le front qui va ncessiter une reconstruction chirurgicale. Dans mon malheur, jai eu de la chance, le cerveau nest pas touch. Mais dautres personnes sont encore plus lourdement blesses", assure Kana.
> (...)
> Laurent B., gilet jaune de 32 ans, a t bless  la tte ce mme samedi, prs de la prfecture, selon lui par un tir de lanceur de balle de dfense. Il prsente dsormais une importante cicatrice au-dessus de lorbite de lil gauche, tumfie. Lui aussi, sestime relativement prserv : "Le crne nest pas touch, jai eu de la chance, la balle a frapp au-dessus de larcade, mais il y a un trou important. Jai t bien sonn."
> (...)
> Parmi la trentaine de personnes masses devant le bureau de police, un tmoin affirme avoir vu le manifestant touch en pleine face par un tir de flash-ball : "Il est tomb en arrire, jai cru quil tait mort." Certains gilets jaunes craignent que les prochaines manifestations deviennent plus tendues encore. Sur la Comdie, ce jeudi, *lun deux pointe "un risque descalade avec lutilisation de ces flash-ball et des lacrymognes. Cest dommage, on souhaite exprimer notre mcontentement de faon pacifique."*


Les gilets jaunes prfreraient chanter "Les CRS avec nous !", mais on force les CRS  tout faire pour que les manifestants deviennent violent.

Grald Darmanin pourrait bosser dans une dictature, toute la ligne hirarchique ordonne aux forces de l'ordre de tabasser les manifestants.
Peut-tre qu' force les policiers, gendarmes, CRS en auront marre de suivre les ordres, parce que tirer sur des vieux et des femmes au bout d'un temps a devient difficile psychologiquement...

====
Il faut voir le ct positif  :;):  :
Acte 4 des Gilets jaunes : deux photographes du Parisien blesss par des tirs de flash-ball



> Jtais sonn et je me suis retrouv par terre, je pensais avoir pris un pav , raconte Yann Foreix, qui a perdu connaissance au sol. Le photoreporter a t conduit  lhpital pour faire un check-up, et sassurer que son hmatome  la nuque ne risque pas de saggraver.  Le flic ma dit excusez-moi, je visais quelquun dautre , poursuit Yann Foreix.


 ::mouarf:: 

===
Mais il n'y a plus dvnements triste que dvnements marrant :
"Gilets jaunes" : une octognaire meurt aprs avoir t blesse chez elle par une grenade lacrymogne pendant les chauffoures  Marseille



> La vieille dame fermait les volets de son appartement, au quatrime tage d'un immeuble proche de la Canebire, lorsqu'un projectile l'a heurte au visage.


===============================
===============================
Depuis le dbut les gilets jaunes ne veulent pas de BFM TV, car ils savent que c'est un peu  cause de BFM TV si Macron est prsident aujourd'hui.
Comme on peut le voir dans cette vido :


Contre les reporters de BFM TV, des attaques trs directes



> On y voit des centaines de gilets jaunes scander BFM enculs aprs avoir repr le cameraman.


Du coup les "journalistes" de BFM TV ragissent :
 BFMTV, les journalistes renoncent aux reportages sur les gilets jaunes en signe de protestation



> Plusieurs reporters de la chane dinformation du groupe Altice ont t agresss alors quils couvraient les manifestations de lacte VIII. Ce lundi, la rdaction a dcid de signifier son ras-le-bol face  une violence de plus en plus forte envers les mdias.


BFM TV c'est le mdia le plus critiqu, les gilets jaunes sont moins agressif envers les autres mdias.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Article intressant :
> Gilets jaunes.  Les gonzesses dans la rue  : des femmes manifestent dans plusieurs villes


Bizarre bizarre.
a sent bon la manip gauchiste consistant  dvier la colre sociale vers la voie de garage fministe... (pour mieux se plaindre d'tre victimes de discrimination par la suite, bien entendu... quand on se discrimine tout seul c'est pas trop dur... et de toutes manires nous vivons dans un monde discriminant par essence, mais c'est un autre dbat....)
Le mouvement radical et global des GJ n'a pas  tre pollu, affaibli ou dvi par ce genre de manif hybride... le mouvement des GJ n'a jamais t men par des gens qui s'exprimaient "en tant qu'hommes", "en tant que fonctionnaire", "en tant que retrait", "en tant que jeune"... c'est ce qui fait sa force par ailleurs.
Ou alors c'est une manire de prendre la pense dominante  contre-pied, mais a ne sert pas  grand-chose car le mouvement des GJ doit assumer sa saine virilit.

----------


## Invit

> a sent bon la manip gauchiste consistant  dvier la colre sociale vers la voie de garage fministe...


Pourquoi considrer qu'un regroupement de femmes porte forcment des revendications fministes, surtout quand l'article explique le contraire ? Il y a bien des manifs d'tudiants, des manifs de retraits, etc. 
C'est un type de regroupement qui moi, personnellement, me dpasse, mais de l  croire que des fministes essaient, tout en s'en cachant, de dtourner la colre sociale lgitime vers des revendications de nanas illgitimes, quand mme.

----------


## halaster08

> Bizarre bizarre.
> a sent bon la manip gauchiste consistant  dvier la colre sociale vers la voie de garage fministe...


De ce que j'en ai lu, a n'a rien a voir avec du fminisme, c'est plutt pour essayer de casser l'image "GJ=gros mchant casseurs" que le gouvernement et les mdias tentent d'imposer, donc ils mettent les femmes en avant car on le sait les femmes ne sont que douceur et amour

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bizarre bizarre.


En attendant ce n'est pas ngatif, a casse l'image de gilets jaunes beauf ou casseur.
a montre qu'il y a plein de femmes dans le mouvement car elles sont galement touch par les actions du gouvernement contre le peuple.

Je ne vois pas de problme l dedans :



> En faisant cette premire manifestation de femmes, on voulait avoir un autre canal de communication que la violence, car *tout ce qui merge du mouvement dans les mdias ce sont les actes de violence et on oublie le fond du problme* , a dclar  lAFP Karen, une infirmire de 42 ans venue de Marseille, une des fondatrices du groupe Facebook  Femmes gilets jaunes .  Cette manifestation nest pas fministe mais destine  donner une image indite au mouvement , a-t-elle ajout.


En temps normal je n'aime pas quand on divise le peuple en groupe selon le sexe, la religion, les origines, l'orientation sexuelle, etc.
Mais l ce sont juste des gilets jaunes qui veulent montrer que le mouvement concerne tout le monde.



> Monique, 64 ans, fonctionnaire a brod sur son gilet jaune :  Je suis Maman, Mamie, Fille, Sur, pouse, Amie. Je suis Femme, je suis la Vie, je suis GJ. Et je dfends lavenir de nos enfants .
> 
>  *Je suis venue pour lavenir de nos enfants*, explique-t-elle  lAFP, on leur laisse une socit pourrie. Beaucoup vont tre au chmage et les personnes ges vont travailler de plus en plus tard. Et ils nauront pas droit  la parole si on nagit pas maintenant et le peuple a droit  la parole .


Je trouve a chouette des gens qui se sacrifient pour les gnrations futurs.
a me rappelle a :


L'espoir les a fait vivre et c'est nous que la dception tue.

Les mdias et le gouvernement ne parle que de la violence, mais a ne reprsente rien.
Les casseurs et les voleurs s'incrustent dans le mouvement, c'est pas les gilets jaunes qui se mettent  casser et voler.

Les policiers vont avoir pour ordre d'tre encore plus violent avec les gilets jaunes (il y a aura peut-tre des nouveaux bornes et des morts  cause de la police) :
"Gilets jaunes" : Philippe annonce la mobilisation de 80 000 policiers et gendarmes samedi



> Edouard Philippe montre les muscles. Invit de TF1 pour ragir aux violences qui ont maill les derniers rassemblements des "gilets jaunes", lundi 7 janvier, *le Premier ministre a annonc que le gouvernement serait "favorable  ce qu'une loi nouvelle" permettant de sanctionner plus durement les organisateurs, les casseurs et les participants  une manifestation non dclare "soit adopte" prochainement*. Il a en outre annonc que 80 000 membres des forces de l'ordre seront mobiliss samedi pour le prochain rassemblement national des "gilets jaunes".


Ce n'est pas trs bien de faire des nouvelles lois sans consulter le peuple...

Si la mme chose se produisait en Russie ou au Venezuela les mdias et les politiciens soutiendraient tous le peuple...

===
J'aime bien le gouvernement italien, je trouve a gnial une coalition entre la ligue et le mouvement 5 toiles, c'est encore mieux qu'une alliance FN / FI.
Le gouvernement italien soutient les gilets jaunes



> Les ministres de l'Intrieur et du Travail italiens, Matteo Salvini et Luigi Di Maio, ont apport lundi leur soutien aux gilets jaunes, mobiliss en France depuis le samedi 17 novembre. *Le premier,  la tte de la Ligue, a dfendu les citoyens honntes qui protestent contre un prsident gouvernant contre son peuple tout en condamnant avec une totale fermet les violences ayant clat lors des dernires manifestations.*
> 
> *Le chef de file du Mouvement 5 toiles (M5S), Luigi Di Maio, a exprim son enthousiasme sur le blog du parti en crivant Gilets jaunes, ne faiblissez pas!. S'il a galement dsapprouv les diffrents dbordements*, il a propos aux manifestants de les aider grce  sa plate-forme numrique nomme Rousseau. L'objectif tant d'organiser des vnements sur le territoire, de choisir des candidats et de dfinir le programme lectoral. C'est un systme pens pour un mouvement horizontal et spontan comme le vtre et nous serons heureux si vous voulez l'utiliser, a rdig le vice-premier ministre italien.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> De ce que j'en ai lu, a n'a rien a voir avec du fminisme, c'est plutt pour essayer de casser l'image "GJ=gros mchant casseurs" que le gouvernement et les mdias tentent d'imposer, donc ils mettent les femmes en avant car *on le sait les femmes ne sont que douceur et amour*


Mais a le gouvernement s'en fou, suffit de voir la militante qui s'est pris 3 mois ferme car elle tait "*souponne*" (et c'est bien crit "souponne" dans les articles de journaux, pas "identifie" ou "ayant particip" ou autres) *d'avoir particip*  l'agression du directeur dpartemental de la police.

Sachant que dans les manifs "mixtes", les femmes se font autant gazer / taper que les hommes, les personnes ges et les autres, cela ne changera pas grand chose, les CRS n'attendant pas qu'il y ait de la casse pour gazer / frapper  tout va.


Quand  l'image du mouvement, soit les gens le supportaient dj, et donc ils se moquent de l'image donne par le gouvernement et les mdias, car ils savent dj que c'est faux, soit ceux contre, ne changeront pas d'avis  cause de a. Perso j'ai vu / lu des gens qui taient contre le mouvement, et pour eux, rien que le fait de manifester sans autorisation, et de bloquer les ronds points (et donc de les empcher eux de circuler), a mrite de perdre un organe  cause d'une grenade, ou de finir en taule, femme ou pas femme, donc bon...


Bref, cela fonctionnera peut-tre pour quelques personnes, mais au final aprs toutes ces semaines, la majorit des gens a dj un avis relativement tranch sur le mouvement, dans un sens ou dans l'autre.

----------


## BenoitM

Des femmes qui manifestent pour avoir un travail et encore pire un salaire, si c'est pas une revendication fministe...  ::weird::

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Alors dj les gilets jaunes sont des retraits, des mres de famille, des petits patrons, des travailleurs, qui veulent que le peuple puisse avoir son mot  dire.
> Le peuple lit des matres qui font ce qu'ils veulent.
> En plus Macron a t lu avec 18,19% des inscrits, c'est ridicule, il tait dj impopulaire avant d'tre lu.
> Il tait dj nul en Ministre de l'conomie, de l'Industrie et du Numrique sous Hollande.


Les gens que tu dcris ne sont pas les 14 % de lextrme pauvret ni des chmeurs,ce sont des petits blancs moyens qui ont une maison, une voiture et qui ont tous vots pro-Macron...
Las le Macro  s'est retourn contre eux...
Ce qui m'intrigue  dans cette effervescence c'est que personne ne parle des chmeurs ni des pauvres laisss pour compte de la socit franaise...
Or plus de justice  passe par la rsorption de ces 2 mots,aprs on peut parler  des nantis moyens et suprieurs...
L il me semble  est le vrai  chantier  auquel  le gvt du Macro est confront,tout le reste  n'est que "diversion & belle envahie"  comme disaient les seigneurs du Moyen Age...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Paul TOTH
> les historiens nous expliquerons que rien ne permettait de savoir que le mouvement allait dgnrer gravement


Ce Nicolle  est un boute-feu  et sa prdiction  n'est en fait ,pas une dclaration mais un souhait dans le contexte social actuel...
Le pire ennemi de l'homme est sa langue qui le trahit depuis qu'Esope  l'as formul...

C'est tout simplement un appel  la violence et au dsordre public ,et Fouch en son temps l'aurait coffr  5 heures du matin pour qu'il mdite  sur ses propos...

Mingolito  aurait sans aim  le voir  embastill  illico ,chaines et boulets aux pieds avec un numro dcrou grav en argent !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

OUPS!!!

Vite vite lisez :



> Or plus de justice passe par la rsorption de ces 2 *MAUX*,aprs on peut parler des nantis moyens et suprieurs...


Jipt  est  l'affut et il va m'accabler de tous les maux du Franais...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les gens que tu dcris ne sont pas les 14 % de lextrme pauvret ni des chmeurs,ce sont des* petits blancs moyens* qui ont une maison, une voiture et qui ont tous vots pro-Macron...


Racisme ?!? Si j'cris le mme texte en mettant "noirs" ou "arabes", j'ai le droit  un procs, mais, l, je suppose que c'est autoris...  ::roll:: 

Pour le reste de ton post, je pense que tu montres que tu n'as strictement rien compris au mouvement des Gilets Jaunes. Comme beaucoup d'autres, d'ailleurs (dont le gouvernement et autres partis politiques).

----------


## Jipt

> Jipt  est  l'affut et il va m'accabler de tous les maux du Franais...


Non, Jipt n'est pas  l'afft (est-on  l'afft de la grippe, de la peste, de la petite vrole ou que sais-je encore ?), mais Jipt passait par l et il te signale que pour ce genre de broutille il existe un lien en bas  droite du post, nomm "*Modifier le message*",  utiliser sans modration, comme indiqu dans ma signature,  ::P: 

EDIT : dmonstration par l'exemple :


Pour insrer cette image, j'ai d'abord post les 3 lignes sous la citation, puis j'ai fait une copie d'cran de la partie intressante, puis j'ai cliqu sur le dit lien, et j'ai rajout ce que tu vois  partir de "EDIT" et voil, je valide en cliquant sur "Enregistrer les changements" et hop !

EDIT 2 : aprs avoir post l'EDIT, j'dite  nouveau pour ajouter quatre mots ci-dessus (en couleur).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sachant que dans les manifs "mixtes", les femmes se font autant gazer / taper que les hommes, les personnes ges et les autres, cela ne changera pas grand chose, les CRS n'attendant pas qu'il y ait de la casse pour gazer / frapper  tout va.


Parfois les CRS attendent, a dpend des ordres.
L dans les vidos et les tmoignage on voit bien que les manifestants sont pacifiste, puis ils se font attaquer par les CRS, jusqu' ce qu'ils s'nervent.
Les CRS gazent des femmes, des vieux et des enfants (parfois il y a des poussettes), ils font a car ils savent que a va entraner une raction.
D'habitude les ordres ne sont pas de viser la tte avec les flash-balls.
Le gouvernement ne supporte pas ce mouvement populaire, car des alliances se font entre groupe qui ne devaient pas s'allier, des gens de gauche manifestent avec des gens de droite, parce qu'ils ont compris que les partis de gauche et de droite taient un pige.




> Quand  l'image du mouvement, soit les gens le supportaient dj, et donc ils se moquent de l'image donne par le gouvernement et les mdias, car ils savent dj que c'est faux, soit ceux contre, ne changeront pas d'avis  cause de a.


Mme les gens qui n'aiment pas les gilets jaunes ont compris que Macron tait nul, c'est toujours a...
Il faut voir le bon cts.  :8-): 
Peut-tre qu'ils vont comprendre le problme avec les politiciens professionnels, les partis politiques, notre systme reprsentatif.
Le peuple commence  vouloir une rvolution, la France a subit Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron, elle est quasiment morte.

Les mdias ne montrent que la violence des manifestations c'est normal que les gens tombent dans le pige.
Si on ne te montre que le pire ct, tu ne vas pas aimer.




> Ce qui m'intrigue  dans cette effervescence c'est que personne ne parle des chmeurs ni des pauvres laisss pour compte de la socit franaise...


Les Gilets Jaunes ne parlent que de la baisse des taxes et du Rfrendum d'Initiative Citoyenne.
Parce qu'ils ont chacun leur revendication propre, donc autant parler de ce qu'ils ont en commun.
Dans les gilets jaunes les gens viennent de tous les horizons de la gauche, du centre ou de la droite. (il y a des relativement riche et des gens aux RSA, il y a aussi beaucoup de la classe moyenne, mais c'est normal elle est en train de se disparaitre, c'est normal qu'elle se dbatte).

Ce serait chouette de crer des emplois en France, malheureusement les emplois sont dlocalis en Pologne ou au Maroc...
Et bientt les robots seront moins cher et beaucoup plus performant que les marocains...

Produire en France cote plus cher que produire dans n'importe quel autre pays de l'UE, comment tre comptitif ?
Nous n'avons mme pas le contrle de notre monnaie...

Les Franais n'ont pas fini de rler, attendez un peu le mois de Fvrier pour voir.
a finira peut-tre en rvolution un jour, quand les policiers se mettront du ct du peuple, contre le gouvernement.
Les policiers font parti du peuple, eux aussi dtestent le gouvernement, mais ils sont oblig de suivre les ordres...

----------


## Ryu2000

Dsol double post, mais je prfre spar a du reste, parce que les gens ne vont pas tre content,  cause de la bien-pensance, du protocole et tout a...
La cagnotte de soutien  lex-boxeur Christophe Dettinger clture aprs de vives critiques



> Cette cagnotte affichait plus de 117 000 euros mardi en dbut de matine. Lex-boxeur est en garde  vue pour avoir frapp deux gendarmes lors du dernier rassemblement des  gilets jaunes .
> (...)
> Dans la matine, le nombre de donateurs continuait  grimper de faon exponentielle (environ 7 000 dons vers 8 h 30, prs de 7 500  10 h 45), mais le montant rcolt ntait plus visible.  Suite  lengouement et aux pressions mdiatiques, et afin de prserver la famille de Christophe, nous avons dcid de ne plus afficher le montant total , avait expliqu lorganisateur de la cagnotte sur la page de prsentation de celle-ci.


Moi a me fait marrer personnellement  ::mouarf:: 
Je ne suis pas dans le trip "_Bouhou  a ne se fait pas d'tre violent, ce n'est pas trs gentil  Ceux qui veulent aider cette personne  payer ses frais de justice sont des mchants_ ".
Pendant la rvolution franaise il a du y en avoir des poings dans la gueule, c'est a le retour du rel ^^ lol

Ils en parlent l :

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce serait chouette de crer des emplois en France, malheureusement les emplois sont dlocalis en *Pologne* ou au *Maroc*...
> Et bientt les* robots seront moins cher et beaucoup plus performant que les marocains*...


Mais pas des polonais qui eux resteront plus performants que les robots, c'est a ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais pas des polonais


Les robots seront moins cher et plus performant que n'importe quel humain, j'ai juste fait exprs de mal tourner la phrase parce que a me faisait marrer.
a fait esclavage => industrialisation => dlocalisation => automatisation.

Dj l'industrialisation a craint, avant les gens avaient un vrai savoir-faire, ils matrisaient toutes les tapes du processus de cration, aprs ils se sont retrouv  l'usine  faire le mme micro mouvement des milliers de fois par jour ce qui est une torture physique et psychologique. Les ouvriers produisaient beaucoup plus et taient pay beaucoup moins.

Comment ces grandes entreprises  dlocalisent "en douceur"



> Ces derniers mois, BNP Paribas, Natixis et Engie ont engag la dlocalisation  l'tranger des services internes ou des prestataires. Sans mdiatisation, ni occupation de site...
> (...)
> Ces prestataires en sont rduits  recourir  leurs sites implants  l'tranger, o les cots salariaux sont moindres, pour ne pas perdre leur client qu'est Engie. Interroge par l'AFP, la CGT souligne que "plus de 20% de l'activit externalise" soit "dsormais dlocalise  l'tranger" par des prestataires "incits et assists" par Engie. Le syndicat cite en particulier le Maroc, l'Ile Maurice et le Portugal.


L'Esiea forme des ingnieurs au Maroc



> Les plus prestigieuses en ont sans doute rv, l'Esiea l'a fait : en signant avec le groupe marocain Cegepec, spcialiste de la formation, pour ouvrir une cole d'ingnieurs  Casablanca, l'Ecole suprieure d'informatique, lectronique et automatique devient l'une des premires de France  avoir un site de formation initiale  l'tranger. Dans la course  l'international, elle brle ainsi la politesse  nombre d'institutions parfois plus cotes, mais brides par leur statut d'tablissement public.


=================
Edit :
Mingolito ne va pas tre content c'est un communiste qui essaie de surfer sur le mouvement des gilets jaunes :
Fabien Roussel en faveur d'un rfrendum ouvert  "tous les sujets", y compris la peine de mort



> Le secrtaire national du PCF Fabien Roussel est revenu dans "Bourdin Direct" sur l'ide de rfrendum d'initiative citoyenne. Selon lui, les Franais devraient pouvoir s'exprimer sur n'importe quel sujet, y compris le mariage pour tous et la peine de mort.


Le PCF existe encore  :8O:  Incroyable.
Bon aprs il a back-dash sur Twitter le gars "nianiania droits fondamentaux nianiania Les droits et liberts ne sont pas ngociables nianiania".

----------


## Invit

> Bon aprs il a back-dash sur Twitter le gars "nianiania droits fondamentaux nianiania Les droits et liberts ne sont pas ngociables nianiania".


En mme temps, ils n'ont pas tort. Si je fais un rfrendum populaire pour le retour  l'esclavage et  la traite des noirs et que le "oui" gagne, c'est ok ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> En mme temps, ils n'ont pas tort.


Le oui ne peut pas gagner, qui serait pour l'esclavage ?
La majorit des franais ne sont pas pour la peine de mort non plus.
Vous pourriez avoir un minimum de confiance dans le peuple...

Et quelque part c'est plus humain de tuer quelqu'un que de l'enfermer  vie...
Le problme c'est que parfois une personne innocente est condamn  mort  ::(: .
Il y a des innocents qui ont fait 20 ans de prisons, c'est horrible, mais au moins ils ne sont pas mort.

Perso je prfre me faire tuer que de passer ma vie en prison.

----------


## Invit

> Le oui ne peut pas gagner, qui serait pour l'esclavage ?
> La majorit des franais ne sont pas pour la peine de mort non plus.
> Vous pourriez avoir un minimum de confiance dans le peuple...


Et pourtant, c'est un tabou rcent. Pendant l'esclavage et juste aprs, la majorit tait pour. C'est simplement une question de tabou, pas de bon sens. Si le tabou est bris, l'esclavage a toutes ses chances. Crois-tu que le peuple soit soudainement devenu altruiste et attentif  son prochain en l'espace de 200 ans ? Appelons-a "service d'intgration pour les immigrs", "service obligatoire de reconversion professionnelle" ou "contrat d'insertion" (ah merde, a existe dj), ajoute deux trois pirouettes, a passera tout seul.




> Et quelque part c'est plus humain de tuer quelqu'un que de l'enfermer  vie...
> Le problme c'est que parfois une personne innocente est condamn  mort .
> Il y a des innocents qui ont fait 20 ans de prisons, c'est horrible, mais au moins ils ne sont pas mort.
> 
> Perso je prfre me faire tuer que de passer ma vie en prison.


Encore faudrait-il qu'il soit prvu de lui demander son avis.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Et pourtant, c'est un tabou rcent. Pendant l'esclavage et juste aprs, la majorit tait pour. C'est simplement une question de tabou, pas de bon sens.


Et idem sur la peine de mort, un sondage de 2015 donnait 52% de franais pour le retour de la peine de mort, et plus rcemment suite aux attentats, idem un sondage donnait plus de la moiti des moins de 40 ans pour son retour, et une proportion un peu moindre chez les plus vieux. Enfin bref, comme d'hab, faut pas couter Ryu qui gnralise son point de vue  lui au peuple entier.

Car oui, le franais pense btement que si on rtablit la peine de mort, cela ne sera rserv que pour les mchants pdophiles, les mchants violeurs et les mchants terroristes qui sont forcment tous coupables, et pour lesquels il n'y a jamais eu de toutes l'histoire d'innocents inculps ou qui pourraient avoir commis des choses du fait de problmes mentaux ou autres.

----------


## Invit

> Et idem sur la peine de mort, un sondage de 2015 donnait 52% de franais pour le retour de la peine de mort, et plus rcemment suite aux attentats, idem un sondage donnait plus de la moiti des moins de 40 ans pour son retour, et une proportion un peu moindre chez les plus vieux. Enfin bref, comme d'hab, faut pas couter Ryu qui gnralise son point de vue  lui au peuple entier.
> 
> Car oui, le franais pense btement que si on rtablit la peine de mort, cela ne sera rserv que pour les mchants pdophiles, les mchants violeurs et les mchants terroristes qui sont forcment tous coupables, et pour lesquels il n'y a jamais eu de toutes l'histoire d'innocents inculps ou qui pourraient avoir commis des choses du fait de problmes mentaux ou autres.


a ne m'tonne pas. Aprs avoir vu a, en mme temps, plus rien ne m'tonne  ::ptdr:: 
C'est une tendance gnrale. Les gens votent selon leur souhait ou leur intrt. Pourquoi agiraient-ils autrement ? Ils seraient les seuls.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pendant l'esclavage et juste aprs, la majorit tait pour. C'est simplement une question de tabou, pas de bon sens. .


a dpend de ce que tu appelles "pendant l'esclavage"...parce que si tu veux dire l'esclavage ngrier dans les colonies, a choquait en mtropole (enfin, ceux qui taient vraiment au courant, il n'y avait ni internet ni TV)....surtout qu'extrmement peu de mtropolitains en bnficiait. Ce n'est pas un hasard que a n'a pu exister que sous les gouvernements autoritaires. Si tu veux dire quand l'esclavage existait en mtropole, tu as raison, mais ce n'est pas il y a 200 ans.

----------


## Invit

> a dpend de ce que tu appelles "pendant l'esclavage"...parce que si tu veux dire l'esclavage ngrier dans les colonies, a choquait en mtropole (enfin, ceux qui taient vraiment au courant, il n'y avait ni internet ni TV)....surtout qu'extrmement peu de mtropolitains en bnficiait. Ce n'est pas un hasard que a n'a pu exister que sous les gouvernements autoritaires. Si tu veux dire quand l'esclavage existait en mtropole, tu as raison, mais ce n'est pas il y a 200 ans.


Je pensais surtout aux tats-Unis, comme j'ai eu des cours d'histoire go relativement complets et de bonne qualit dessus  la fac. J'ignorais que a choquait en France. Ha, la poutre dans l'il du voisin  ::lol::  !

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ecthelion2
> Car oui, le franais pense btement que si on rtablit la peine de mort, cela ne sera rserv que pour les mchants pdophiles, les mchants violeurs et les mchants terroristes qui sont forcment tous coupables, et pour lesquels il n'y a jamais eu de toutes l'histoire d'innocents inculps ou qui pourraient avoir commis des choses du fait de problmes mentaux ou autres.


C'est mme un lieu commun  pour tous les peuples & races que de croire que le retour  des lois sociales desuetes est  le seul remde aux maux prsents....

Un adage populaire chez moi assne "le temps  pass est toujours meilleur que le temps prsent"....




> Ryu2000
> Et bientt les robots seront moins cher et beaucoup plus performant que les marocains...


L'ere  que mentionnes  n'est pas prs de se raliser  et n'est qu'un fantasme de ceux qui croient  leurs souhaits !!!

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Pourquoi considrer qu'un regroupement de femmes porte forcment des revendications fministes, surtout quand l'article explique le contraire ? Il y a bien des manifs d'tudiants, des manifs de retraits, etc.


C'est bien a le problme.
L'tudiant, la femme et le retrait (au sens large) ne sont pas des catgories sociales.
Or le MGJ est radical, social et universel. C'est justement ce qui fait sa puissance de ne pas faire de distinction de sexe, de profession ou d'appartenance religieuse.
Mais on est d'accord que c'est moins pire que les lycens en gilets jaunes, qui eux sont des petits merdeux compltement hors-sujet qui manifestent pour la non-slection dans le suprieur (ce qui consiste  manifester indirectement pour une sur-slection  l'entre du march du travail, ie une augmentation considrable de la pression concurrentielle par des leviers injustes tels que le piston...).




> De ce que j'en ai lu, a n'a rien a voir avec du fminisme, c'est plutt pour essayer de casser l'image "GJ=gros mchant casseurs" que le gouvernement et les mdias tentent d'imposer, donc ils mettent les femmes en avant car on le sait les femmes ne sont que douceur et amour


Pardon mais manifester sagement la fleur au fusil ne sert  rien, alors encore moins avec des mamies et des nounous dans les cortges.
Quelles concessions comptent-ils obtenir en levant la pa-patte, en se montrant doux comme des agneaux, en assnant en boucle le refrain "on n'est pas mchants, on n'est pas des casseurs" ?
videmment que vous n'tes ni mchants ni casseurs !
Les mchants sont du ct du Systme, et les casseurs (Black Blocs et cie) sont entirement pilots et noyauts par le pouvoir profond !

Pour moi, on n'est pas dans le fminisme de base, certes, mais on est dans une forme de fminisation des dbats,  savoir d'un ct les gentils, les pacifistes, les souffrants, et de l'autre les mchants, les violents, les sourds et les corrompus.
Soit vous voulez le changement radical, et dans la confrontation vous endommagez un peu de matriel avec au passage 2-3 baffes aux forces de l'ordre, en tant diaboliss par la classe mdiatico-politique, soit vous tes dans la concession pacifiste, et alors le pouvoir vous invite cordialement  dbattre de la reformulation rpublicaine des termes du contrat de votre asservissement. C'est vous qui voyez !

----------


## JeanMiG

Ah bon, sur un forum professionnel comme mon prfr, il est autoris de faire de la politique !!!
Je suis surpris, il me semblait d'aprs la charte et le code de bonne pratique que c'tait absolument proscrit...

Pour rsum, si je reviens sur ce sujet, il me semble avoir compris, que les citoyens veulent tre reprsents par leurs gaux (et pas leur ego), et abolir les privilges et discours (et/ou attitudes) insultant et offensants. 
Faites ce que je dis, ne faites pas ce que je fais. Je vous demande des efforts, je n'en fais pas. Je vous impose une rgle... que je ne suis pas.

Exemple : un certain E.P. nous taxe sur les nergies fossiles comme les produits ptroliers. Mais il quand il doit rentrer d'un voyage officiel au Japon, pour gagner 2h lors d'un changement, il loue un jet priv (350 000 EUR de notre poche), et un plein de krosne (a ne vient pas du ptrole ?). Et son avion "perso" rentre  vide (ou presque). Je ne suis pas contre rduire l'utilisation de l'essence, mais s'il nous le demande, il doit montrer l'exemple.

Exemple : nos chers (dans tous les sens du terme) dputs, modifient les rgles de ple emploi, afin de radier ceux qui ne cherchent pas activement. Et mme en cherchant activement, au bout de 2 ans on ne touche plus rien. Mais il me semble que nos dputs, lorsqu'ils ne sont pas rlus, continuent de toucher leurs indemnits (ah oui, on ne parle par de salaire, ni de chmage) pendant 5 ans ... juste de quoi retenter sa chance la fois suivante.

Exemple : un prsident touche son salaire de prsident  vie. Actuellement, on a 4 anciens prsidents, qui ont donc des chauffeurs, des secrtaires, des gardes du corps, et un salaire en plus de leur salaire actuel. Bon a ne reprsente pas des milliards, mais c'est l'image qui est retenue. Et comme le prsident actuel est trs jeunes, son salaire sera pay par les impts de mes parents, les miens, ceux de mes enfants, ceux de mes futurs petits-enfants...

Exemple : un proche du prsident, dguis en policier, tabasse un manifestant (mchant par dfinition). N'importe quel citoyen irait immdiatement en tle aprs une action pareille. 2 poids, 2 mesures. Les rgles ne sont pas les mmes pour tout le monde. Ce n'est pas ce qui est crit sur les frontons de nos monuments.

Au del des taxes, au del de l'ISF, au del du pouvoir d'achat, c'est aussi ces dcalages et ces ingalits de traitements qui sont insupportables, et qui donnent naissance  ces mouvements de revendications. (mais ne justifie pas la violence).

----------


## Mat.M

> Ah bon, sur un forum professionnel comme mon prfr, il est autoris de faire de la politique !!!
> Je suis surpris, il me semblait d'aprs la charte et le code de bonne pratique que c'tait absolument proscrit...


bonsoir JeanMiG oui c'est une bonne chose mais s'il y a une chose  laquelle il faut faire attention c'est de ne pas renverser son demi de bire.
Allez  la votre !  ::aie:: 
Patron remet une tourne !



> Mingolito  aurait sans aim  le voir  embastill  illico ,chaines et boulets aux pieds avec un numro dcrou grav en argent !!!


bien d'accord et avec la peine capitale au final...

----------


## Mingolito

*Luc Ferry appelle  tirer sur les Gilets jaunes et veut l'intervention de l'arme*
*coutons la sagesse du grand philosophe*


*Interrog sur les violences contre les forces de l'ordre en marge des manifestations de Gilets jaunes, l'ancien ministre Luc Ferry a estim que les policiers devraient "se servir de leurs armes". Il a appel  une intervention de l'arme.*

<< Les propos de l'ancien ministre de l'Education national risquent de faire polmique pendant un moment. Invit de Radio Classique lundi 7, Luc Ferry tait interrog sur son sentiment par rapport aux violences qui ont maill l'Acte 9 des Gilets jaunes o des gendarmes mobiles ont notamment t frapps par un ancien boxeur. Il a estim que les forces de l'ordre devraient pouvoir ouvrir le feu sur les manifestants et appel  faire intervenir l'arme.

"On ne donne pas les moyens aux policiers de mettre fin aux violences. Quand on voit des types qui tabassent  coups de pieds un malheureux policier... qu'ils se servent de leurs armes une bonne fois, coutez, a suffit!", a lanc le philosophe. Et de poursuivre: "Il y a un moment o ces espces de nervis d'extrme droite ou d'extrme gauche ou des quartiers qui viennent tabasser des policiers a suffit!".

Et de conclure: "on a, je crois, la quatrime arme du monde, elle est capable de mettre fin  ces saloperies, faut dire les choses comme elles sont".

L'ancien ministre en a d'ailleurs profit pour tacler Grald Darmanin qui avait dnonc le "silence coupable" de Jean-Luc Mlenchon et Laurent Wauquiez qui n'ont pas condamn l'attaque du ministre de Benjamin Griveaux avec un transpalette. Luc Ferry a estim que le ministre de l'Action et des Comptes publiques, aprs avoir t membre des Rpublicains, aurait d s'abstenir de critiquer le prsident du parti de la droite. "La trahison n'est jamais grandiose", a-t-il lch.   

Prs de 50.000 personnes ont manifest pour "l'acte 8" samedi 5  travers la France, un succs comptable pour les Gilets jaunes aprs une srie de mobilisations en demi-teinte. Mais les incidents parfois violents qui ont clat  Paris, Bordeaux ou Toulouse ont quelque peu clips le message d'un mouvement qui ciblait initialement le prix des carburants avant de porter des revendications plus larges comme le rfrendum dinitiative citoyenne (RIC) ou sur le pouvoir d'achat.

Les deux gendarmes violemment pris  partie sur la passerelle Lopold-Sdar-Senghor qui enjambe la Seine  Paris ont par ailleurs port plainte. Leur agresseur prsum, Christophe Dettinger, a t plac en garde  vue lundi 7 aprs s'tre rendu aux autorits. Garde  vue prolonge ce mardi. Source>>

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pourtant, c'est un tabou rcent.


Ouais ya mme des pays o s'est encore pratiqu (la Libye aprs la mort de Kadhafi par exemple).
Donc ok il existe des esclavagistes africains, mais a m'tonnerait qu'on en trouve beaucoup en France...




> Crois-tu que le peuple soit soudainement devenu altruiste et attentif  son prochain en l'espace de 200 ans ?


Les Franais sont un peuple de paysan a m'tonnerait qu'ils avaient les moyens de se payer des esclaves, c'est plutt rserv  la bourgeoisie...




> Appelons-a "service d'intgration pour les immigrs"


lol ^^
Est-ce que les stages non pay sont une forme d'esclavagisme ?

C'est impossible que dans l'avenir on fasse travailler des gens sans les payer.
Il y a du social en France, on est plutt du genre  payer les gens qui ne travaillent pas que le contraire...
Il y a un paquet de gens aux RSA, ils ne vont pas demander un rfrendum sur le retour de l'esclavage.

Si il y avait le Rfrendum d'Initiative Citoyenne je ne crois pas qu'une partie du peuple proposerait la lgalisation de l'esclavage ou le retour de la peine de mort...
Si le peuple veut rcuprer du pouvoir politique c'est d'abord pour faire quelque chose  propos des mdias, des banques et des lus.




> Et idem sur la peine de mort


Perso je ne vois pas le problme avec la peine de mort...
La prison a vie c'est beaucoup plus inhumain.
Si le condamn reconnait que c'est lui et souhaite mourir, pourquoi ne pas le tuer ?

Il y a un problme quelque part, vous tes tous des gros fan de la rvolution franaise, de la rpublique, alors que c'tait un truc o des milliers de franais royalistes ont t tu (ils avaient du sentir que donner le pouvoir aux bourgeois taient une mauvaise ide), on prend en modle un truc o il y a eu des dcapitations de masse...

Aux USA il y a des tats qui pratiquent toujours la peine de mort et a n'arrive pas si souvent que a...
Peine de mort aux tats-Unis - De 2009  nos jours



> En 2009, 52 personnes ont t excutes dans 11 tats. En 2010, 46 personnes ont t excutes dans 12 tats. En 2011, 43 personnes ont t excutes dans 13 tats. En 2012, 43 personnes ont t excutes dans 9 tats.
> 
> *Ces dernires annes, le nombre d'excutions est notamment en recul dans le principal tat qui applique la peine de mort : le Texas.* De 24 excutions en 2009 dans cet tat, il est pass  17 en 2010 et 13 en 2011. Bien que les mdias continuent  voquer trs frquemment la peine de mort aux tats-Unis on constate toutefois que son application tend graduellement  se rduire. Ainsi, entre 2000 et 2015, le nombre annuel d'excutions capitales y est pass de 85  28, soit une rduction de deux tiers. En outre, en 2014, 80 % des peines de mort excutes l'ont t dans trois tats : le Texas, le Missouri et la Floride.


Parler de rfrendum sur la peine de mort c'est pour dcrdibiliser le rfrendum.
Si les gens veulent plus de dmocratie ce n'est pas pour a...
Le systme essaie de faire croire que si on laisse un peu de pouvoir au peuple il va forcment crer une civilisation violente, c'est ridicule...

Les gens veulent des dbats, des confrontations d'ides, ce qui n'existe plus dans les mdias depuis longtemps.
Dans les mdias il n'y a jamais de critique de l'UE par exemple, c'est un peu frustrant.




> L'ere  que mentionnes  n'est pas prs de se raliser  et n'est qu'un fantasme de ceux qui croient  leurs souhaits !!!


Il ne faut jamais tre aussi catgorique sur la technologie.
On ne sait pas o est la limite.
Les robots ont commenc  remplacer les opratrices de caisse, puis les oprateurs  l'usine, puis les traders, puis les techniciens de surface, puis les avocats, puis les chauffeurs de taxi, etc.




> Ah bon, sur un forum professionnel comme mon prfr, il est autoris de faire de la politique !!!
> Je suis surpris, il me semblait d'aprs la charte et le code de bonne pratique que c'tait absolument proscrit...


T'as mal lu la charte.
Rgles spcifiques appliques au forum politique : NOUVEAU Avril 2017



> Par contre la modration na pas vocation  modrer :
> Les opinions, il est sain que des opinions opposes sexpriment.


De toute faon si parler de politique tait interdit pourquoi crer un sous-forum "politique" ?
Ce serait mchant de faire une partie politique et ds que quelqu'un crit un message Paf ! Un avertissement.




> Exemple : un certain E.P. nous taxe sur les nergies fossiles comme les produits ptroliers.


En plus c'est vraiment dgueulasse comme taxe, parce que a n'est pas bass sur les revenus.
Un gars au RSA paie 1L de Diesel le mme prix qu'un millionnaire.
Les montant des taxes devraient tre relatif aux revenus, mais c'est impossible  faire avec le carburant, donc il faudrait moins taxer le carburant, parce que les gens modeste en ont besoin pour aller au boulot.




> Et comme le prsident actuel est trs jeunes, son salaire sera pay par les impts de mes parents, les miens, ceux de mes enfants, ceux de mes futurs petits-enfants...


Il peut toujours mourir d'une overdose ou finir comme Richard Descoings ^^




> Et de conclure: "on a, je crois, la quatrime arme du monde, elle est capable de mettre fin  ces saloperies, faut dire les choses comme elles sont".


Imaginez si quelqu'un d'un pays que vous n'aimez pas aurait dit a.
Comme un "philosophe" philippin par exemple.

C'est normal que le systme se dfende, en 1789 c'tait pareil ^^

C'est quand mme drle que le gouvernement soit aussi violent envers des gens qui demandent juste plus de dmocratie.
Du coup les "spcialistes" invit dans les mdias doivent expliquer pourquoi la dmocratie c'est mal ^^
Il ne faut surtout pas que le peuple vote ses lois.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a ne m'tonne pas. Aprs avoir vu a, en mme temps, plus rien ne m'tonne


a prouve surtout que certains se servent des GJ pour faire passer leurs messages. C'est du mme acabit que les casseurs d'extrme droite/gauche qui profite des manifs de GJ.




> a dpend de ce que tu appelles "pendant l'esclavage"...parce que si tu veux dire l'esclavage ngrier dans les colonies, a choquait en mtropole (enfin, ceux qui taient vraiment au courant, il n'y avait ni internet ni TV)....surtout qu'extrmement peu de mtropolitains en bnficiait. Ce n'est pas un hasard que a n'a pu exister que sous les gouvernements autoritaires. Si tu veux dire quand l'esclavage existait en mtropole, tu as raison, mais ce n'est pas il y a 200 ans.


Aujourd'hui, c'est le patronnt du CAC40 qui rduit en esclavage les travailleurs, avec l'aide des politiques. Faut pas s'tonner que certains se rvoltent...

----------


## Marco46

> C'est du mme acabit que les casseurs d'extrme droite/gauche qui profite des manifs de GJ.


Il va falloir un jour admettre que la majorit des "casseurs" et autres lanceurs de pavs et monteurs de barricades sont tout simplement des gens normaux qui sont dans un tat de colre tel qu'ils s'en prennent physiquement aux biens d'autrui et  la police que le gouvernement place lchement devant eux avec des instructions contre lesquelles ils sont en dsaccord. 

C'est sur ordre que la police gaze systmatiquement les manifs improvises des GJ, contre l'avis d'une partie importante de la hirarchie policire (dixit les syndicats de police), et bien videmment dans le but de provoquer l'ire de nos concitoyens pour pouvoir les traiter de fascistes et de nazis lors de la confrence de presse qui suit, le but final tant de faire tomber le soutien aux GJ dans l'opinion publique pour reprendre la main.

Voil la scandaleuse stratgie du gouvernement pour sortir la France de cette crise. Voil le degr de "comprhension" et "d'coute" de Macron et de sa clique.

Cette crise a un nom, a s'appelle une insurrection, il n'y aucun autre terme pour dfinir le "mouvement" des gilets jaunes.

Et on a du bol que le baril de ptrole soit redescendu aussi bas parce qu'on tait vraiment pas loin d'une rvolution dbut dcembre 2018.




> Il ne faut jamais tre aussi catgorique sur la technologie.
> On ne sait pas o est la limite.
> Les robots ont commenc  remplacer les opratrices de caisse, puis les oprateurs  l'usine, puis les traders, puis les techniciens de surface, puis les avocats, puis les chauffeurs de taxi, etc.


La limite c'est les ressources disponibles et on a une ide assez prcise des stocks extractibles  10 ou 15% prs. Il n'y a pas assez de mtaux et de ressources nergtiques pour faire a. a n'a juste aucune chance d'arriver. On a beaucoup plus de chances d'avoir de nouveau des gens dans les champs avant la fin du sicle que d'avoir des mtropoles de 15 millions d'habitants avec des supermarchs automatiss.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il va falloir un jour admettre que la majorit des "casseurs" et autres lanceurs de pavs et monteurs de barricades sont tout simplement des gens normaux qui sont dans un tat de colre tel qu'ils s'en prennent physiquement aux biens d'autrui et  la police que le gouvernement place lchement devant eux avec des instructions contre lesquelles ils sont en dsaccord. 
> 
> C'est sur ordre que la police gaze systmatiquement les manifs improvises des GJ, contre l'avis d'une partie importante de la hirarchie policire (dixit les syndicats de police), et bien videmment dans le but de provoquer l'ire de nos concitoyens pour pouvoir les traiter de fascistes et de nazis lors de la confrence de presse qui suit, le but final tant de faire tomber le soutien aux GJ dans l'opinion publique pour reprendre la main.
> 
> Voil la scandaleuse stratgie du gouvernement pour sortir la France de cette crise. Voil le degr de "comprhension" et "d'coute" de Macron et de sa clique.
> 
> Cette crise a un nom, a s'appelle une insurrection, il n'y aucun autre terme pour dfinir le "mouvement" des gilets jaunes.
> 
> Et on a du bol que le baril de ptrole soit redescendu aussi bas parce qu'on tait vraiment pas loin d'une rvolution dbut dcembre 2018.


Ha! Mais je n'ai pas dit le contraire. J'ai dit qu'il y avait des casseurs d'extrme droite/gauche qui profitaient des manifs des GJ pour casser, piller, etc...
Et je pense qu'il faut bien sparer dans les casses, ceux qui s'en prennent aux forces de l'ordre suite  une confrontation que les forces de l'ordre tentent de disperser (provoquant alors les scnes de guerres civiles que les mdias se complaisent  relayer pour effrayer les populations, en omettant volontairement tout ce qui s'est pass prcdemment, c'est  dire, la manif sympa stoppe par les forces de l'ordre qui provoquent et gazent les manifestants, c'est aprs que a dgnrent), et ceux qui profitent que les forces de l'ordre sont occupes ailleurs pour piller et dtruire.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Et mme en faisant le distinguo entre les deux types de casse dont tu parles, il y a encore du faux, je m'explique :




> J'ai dit qu'il y avait des casseurs *d'extrme droite/gauche* qui profitaient des manifs des GJ pour casser, piller, etc...


Ou tout simplement des casseurs apolitiques qui n'ont peut-tre mme jamais vots de leur vie.

Ou des casseurs du centre, de la gauche ou de la droite.

Faut arrter de croire et de continuer de transmettre l'ide que tous les "voyous" sont chez la FI ou le RN, car a aussi, c'est une partie du discours du gouvernement pour discrditer leurs opposants. 

Le fait que ces partis soient classs aux "extrmes" suivant des petites cases d'un systme de classification obsolte, ne signifie pas que leurs membres sont des extrmistes prt  tout casser et  tout mettre  feu et  sang ou qu'il n'y a pas de casseurs ailleurs. C'est exactement ce qu'essai de nous faire croire le gouvernement en ce moment et il ne faut pas tomber dans ce pige non plus...

----------


## David_g

> Parler de rfrendum sur la peine de mort c'est pour dcrdibiliser le rfrendum.
> Si les gens veulent plus de dmocratie ce n'est pas pour a...
> Le systme essaie de faire croire que si on laisse un peu de pouvoir au peuple il va forcment crer une civilisation violente, c'est ridicule...


Petit Exercice pratique : 
Tu mets quel limite au RIC / Rfrendum ? si tu n'en mets pas, pourquoi il n'y aurait pas de rfrendum sur la peine de mort ?  ou sur tout autre sujet trs clivant ou problmatique au niveau juridique/liberts ?
Et je passe sur les modalits pratiques de tout cela.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Voil la scandaleuse stratgie du gouvernement pour sortir la France de cette crise. Voil le degr de "comprhension" et "d'coute" de Macron et de sa clique.


Il est oblig de mentir et manipul.
Comment pourrait-il s'en sortir sans faire passer les manifestants pour des nazis ?

Les mdias et les lus sont  100% contre les gilets jaunes, parce qu'ils risquent de perdre du pouvoir.
Donc Macron parle des gilets jaunes comme d'une foule haineuse, c'est le seul mcanisme de dfense qu'il possde.
Les mdias diffusent en boucle les violences qui ont t faite lors des manifestations.
Ils font galement bien en sorte qu'il n'y ait pas d'alliance entre policiers et gilets jaunes, car c'est lingrdient final pour crer une rvolution.

Donc les policiers auront pour ordre d'tre de plus en plus violent et agressif contre les manifestants, les mdias filmeront les ractions des gilets jaunes.
Au dbut les gilets jaunes manifestent pacifiquement puis ils se font gazer et tirer dans la tte,  force il y a moyen d'tre un peu irrit...

Des millions de franais ont compris que quelque chose n'allait pas chez les lus et les mdias, et a c'est vraiment chouette.
Leur crdibilit ne fera que de chuter.
De plus en plus de franais ne veulent plus des partis politique. Que ce soit PS, UMP, LREM, ou ce que tu veux, tu te fais toujours sodomiser de la mme faon.




> La limite c'est les ressources disponibles et on a une ide assez prcise des stocks extractibles  10 ou 15% prs. Il n'y a pas assez de mtaux et de ressources nergtiques pour faire a.


On fait des progrs en recyclage.
Il y a des millions de smartphones, d'ordinateurs portables, de tablettes, de voitures qui sont vendu chaque anne, donc il y a encore un peu de ressource.
D'ailleurs la Chine  le quasi monopole sur les terres rare, a leur donnera peut-tre du pouvoir un jour.

Il y a de plus en plus de robots dans les usines...
Bon aprs travailler dans une usine c'est extremement difficile, c'est inhumain comme traitement, mais bon il faut gagner de l'argent pour rembourser le prt.
Au final les gens sont plus heureux  l'usine qu'au RSA.




> J'ai dit qu'il y avait des casseurs d'extrme droite/gauche qui profitaient des manifs des GJ pour casser, piller, etc...


Il n'y a pas de lien entre orientation politique et casse dans cette manifestation (par contre c'est vrai que les antifas et les black bloc sont connu pour casser, mais ils sont contre les gilets jaunes).

Il ya aussi l'histoire de la psychologie des foules, parfois des gens font des choses parce qu'ils sont pouss par l'lan de la foule.
Les policiers tapent les civils, c'est normal que les civils tapent les policiers en retour.
Les policiers sont surquip, les civils sont  main nues, c'est quitable.




> ceux qui profitent que les forces de l'ordre sont occupes ailleurs pour piller et dtruire.


D'ailleurs c'est bizarre qu'il n'y ait pas eu d'autres attaques terroristes.




> C'est exactement ce qu'essai de nous faire croire le gouvernement en ce moment et il ne faut pas tomber dans ce pige non plus...


Le gouvernement et les mdias sont les ennemis du peuple.

----------


## Marco46

> Donc Macron parle des gilets jaunes comme d'une foule haineuse, c'est le seul mcanisme de dfense qu'il possde.
> Les mdias diffusent en boucle les violences qui ont t faite lors des manifestations.
> Ils font galement bien en sorte qu'il n'y ait pas d'alliance entre policiers et gilets jaunes, car c'est lingrdient final pour crer une rvolution.
> 
> Donc les policiers auront pour ordre d'tre de plus en plus violent et agressif contre les manifestants, les mdias filmeront les ractions des gilets jaunes.
> Au dbut les gilets jaunes manifestent pacifiquement puis ils se font gazer et tirer dans la tte,  force il y a moyen d'tre un peu irrit...


Sauf qu'il risque d'obtenir l'effet inverse !

Beaucoup trop de gens ne font plus confiance aux mdias pour que cette stratgie soit efficace. a aurait march dans les annes 80 ou 90, mais pas en 2018.

C'est l o je voulais en venir, en jetant dlibrment de l'huile sur le feu avec leurs insultes  rptition les membres du gouvernement sont entrain de creuser leurs propres tombes. Il est formidable Macron, il essaie de se faire passer pour quelqu'un de moderne, start up nation et tout a, mais il a un mindset des annes 80. Il a une conception du pouvoir (psycho-)rigide ultra verticale en mode command and control avec une totale opacit alors que c'est l'horizontalit, l'agilit, la dlgation et de la transparence qui fonctionnent et qui sont demandes.

C'est un petit manager  deux balles form aux pratiques des annes 80. Il n'est mme pas en dcalage avec son poque, il est carrment en opposition ! C'est une sorte de ractionnaire ! C'est dramatique ! Comment cela pourrait-il bien se terminer quand on est  ce point aveugle et inadapt ?

Bref, c'est pas que a me drange de voir tout ce petit monde dgager du pouvoir mais a dpend beaucoup du comment. Selon le "comment" a risque d'embarquer avec plein de choses que j'aimerais bien conserver parce que quoi qu'on en dise on vit quand mme dans un pays libre.

----------


## Mingolito

*Luc Ferry  raison, la preuve* :



*Une nouvelle vido montre le commandant de police de Toulon frapp par des "gilets jaunes"*

<< Une nouvelle vido, dvoile par l'avocat du policier, montre qu'il avait lui-mme t lynch quelques heures auparavant par un groupe de "gilets jaunes".
"Ils sont en train de lyncher le flic". La scne est filme par une femme d'un immeuble qui surplombe un grand boulevard. On y voit plusieurs dizaines de "gilets jaunes", parpills sur les voies de circulation. Prs du terre-plein central, la tension monte entre une poigne de policiers et des manifestants, en net surnombre.
Le commandant de police, veste bleue et casque blanc, s'avance d'abord rapidement pour repousser les manifestants qui lui font face. Il est alors pouss dans le dos par un "gilet jaune", tombe au sol, et est frapp pendant plusieurs secondes par une dizaine de manifestants. "Oh putain, ils sont en train de lyncher le flic !", commente en direct la femme qui tourne les images.>>

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf qu'il risque d'obtenir l'effet inverse !


C'est possible en effet, mais ce n'est pas forcment grave pour le systme.
Macron peut grill comme un fusible (normalement c'est le rle des ministres de sauter comme a, mais la situation est plus grave aujourd'hui) et tre remplac par quelqu'un qui va faire semblant de donner du pouvoir au peuple. a pourrait calmer la situation, on baisse quelque taxes, on aide les petits patrons, et la paix revient.
On s'en fout de Macron c'est un consommable, il est remplaable par n'importe qui, il n'a rien pour lui, il n'est pas charismatique, il ne dit que des conneries, il sera peut-tre sacrifi, il pourra toujours redevenir un employ de banque...

Les gens disaient qu'Hollande n'allait peut-tre pas finir son mandat et au final c'est pass sans trop d'accro, mais l pour Macron a va peut-tre finir par tre chaud pour lui pendant les 3 ans qu'il lui reste.
En mme temps Sarkozy et Hollande avaient dj bien foutu la merde avant, a aurait t dur pour tout le monde, mais les gens d'LREM sont vraiment les plus nuls, ils sont pire que le PS et l'UMP ce qui une vraie performance.

===
C'est quand mme une belle histoire ce mouvement des gilets jaunes, a a commenc par des gens de tout bord qui se sont runis pour ralentir les voitures pour manifester leur mcontentement et mme pas 2 mois aprs c'est un mouvement qui faire peur au pouvoir (gouvernement + mdias), c'est gnial.
2019 commence bien ^^

Les Franais sont solide, mais Macron y est all trop fort et trop vite et a a cass.
Sa stratgie tait bonne, c'est comme a que a marche en France aujourd'hui, c'est du one-shot, chaque prsident bat le record d'impopularit du prcdent prsident, ils font de belles promesses et aprs ils font leur programme anti-peuple.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> *Luc Ferry appelle  tirer sur les Gilets jaunes et veut l'intervention de l'arme*


Il a toujours pas percut d'iceberg, ce con ?




> *coutons la sagesse du grand philosophe*


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  Excellent !

----------


## JeanMiG

> En plus c'est vraiment dgueulasse comme taxe, parce que a n'est pas bass sur les revenus.
> Un gars au RSA paie 1L de Diesel le mme prix qu'un millionnaire.
> Les montant des taxes devraient tre relatif aux revenus, mais c'est impossible  faire avec le carburant, donc il faudrait moins taxer le carburant, parce que les gens modeste en ont besoin pour aller au boulot.


Encore heureux que ce n'est pas bas sur les revenus. Imagine un peu un monde o tous les prix (produits, taxes) seraient indexs... Du coup tu peux tre au smic, ou faire des tudes et avoir des responsabilits dans une bote, et tu n'as pas de pouvoir d'achat en plus. Donc aucun intrt de faire des tudes, aucun intrt de prendre des responsabilits.

Dj que le dbat actuel sur la taxe d'habitation m'agace fortement, au mme titre que les aides pour l'isolation et autres travaux et panneaux solaires : pour une personne au SMIC, son isolation est prise en charge  50% par l'tat, les panneaux solaires aussi, la fosse septique idem, et la taxe d'habitation est supprime. Moi qui touche 2 SMIC, je n'ai droit  aucune aide, ni pour les travaux, ni pour les vacances (chques vacances pour les smicards), je n'ai aucune rduction nulle part, je paye tout plein pot (cantine, bibliothque, musique), et il est question que ma taxe d'habitation soit maintenue. Au final, j'ai moins de pouvoir d'achat que celui qui est au SMIC. Ca va motiver mes enfants pour qu'ils fassent des tudes, a !

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Les robots ont commenc  remplacer les opratrices de caisse, puis les oprateurs  l'usine, puis les traders, puis les techniciens de surface, puis les avocats, puis les chauffeurs de taxi, etc.


Allons ,allons ,tu vas bientt nous  sortir G.Orwelll(le monde en 1990) ...ils vont remplacer bientt les auteurs de leurs jours(les inventeurs) ,puis steindre  en tant quespce ...

Voyons ,Mabrouki disait mon prof franais,arrte de dire des absurdits,quand emport dans mes dductions sans fin je drapais dans les trottoirs!!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Encore heureux que ce n'est pas bas sur les revenus. Imagine un peu un monde o tous les prix (produits, taxes) seraient indexs...


Pour le carburant c'est quand mme pnible, il y a des gens qui vont mettre un gros pourcentage de leur revenu dans de l'essence, une fois que les gens ont pay le loyer, les assurances, la freebox et autres abonnements, le carburant, il ne reste plus rien, ils n'ont rien de ct, si le frigo, le lave linge, le four ou la voiture tombe en panne c'est la galre.

En plus le livret A fait perdre de l'argent, parce que l'inflation est beaucoup plus forte que le taux du livret A.
LIVRET A: L'INFLATION A FAIT "PERDRE" 3,6 MILLIARDS D'EUROS AUX FRANAIS SELON LA CLCV



> "Pour l'anne 2018, l'inflation devrait se situer  environ 1,8% ou 1,9%. Avec un taux du Livret A gel  0,75%, le rendement sera de plus d'un point infrieur  l'inflation".


En ralit l'inflation est bien suprieure  1,9%, mais c'est calculer par l'INSEE alors forcment c'est de la merde, l'INSEE triche pour faire croire qu'on ne perd pas tellement de pouvoir d'achat... La vraie inflation est dans les 5 ou 6%.





> Du coup tu peux tre au smic, ou faire des tudes et avoir des responsabilits dans une bote, et tu n'as pas de pouvoir d'achat en plus. Donc aucun intrt de faire des tudes, aucun intrt de prendre des responsabilits.


Si parce que si tu finis cadre t'as plus un mtier de branleur (comme moi par exemple), t'es dans un bureau avec le chauffage l'hiver, la clim l't, un fauteuil confortable, tu gres tes horaires de travail, tu peux prendre des congs comme tu veux, a ne paie pas mais il y a des bons cts quand mme... Il faut apprcier pendant que a dure, avoir un job c'est un privilge aujourd'hui. (bon dveloppeur c'est pas le mtier le moins recherch du moment non plus...)
C'est toujours mieux que ceux avec un doctorat qui finissent serveur dans un starbuck ^^




> Ca va motiver mes enfants pour qu'ils fassent des tudes, a !


De toute faon ils n'auront pas de boulot  la fin, donc autant glander  l'cole le plus longtemps possible pour retarder l'entre dans le monde du RSA ^^
Sinon il faut quitter la France, c'est ce qu'on fait les jeunes italiens, espagnoles, etc.
Cette nouvelle vague d'migrs, jeunes, qualifis... et europens



> Ici, *un jeune chmeur irlandais pouss  accepter un job de chauffeur de bus  Malte pay une misre*, mais avec l'assurance de vivre sous le climat mditerranen. L, un chirurgien espagnol qui rclame  l'ordre des mdecins une quivalence de son diplme pour aller travailler ailleurs. Toujours au sud de l'Europe, un jeune italien diplm d'une cole de commerce en partance pour le quartier des affaires de Londres. Mais aussi un couple de retraits allemands install dans une rsidence mdicalise aux Balares. Ou encore une sexagnaire franaise qui s'apprte  vendre sa rsidence  Saint-Cloud pour un appartement bon march dans le quartier class de Baixa,  Lisbonne...


Le blues des jeunes exils conomiques espagnols
Jeunes Espagnols diplms : lexode de la gnration perdue



> *Plus de la moiti des jeunes Espagnols sont au chmage.* Dsesprs, ils quittent leur pays et migrent, notamment en Allemagne  la recherche dun emploi.


Il y a tellement de jeunes espagnoles qui se sont barrs que a a fait baisser le chmage en Espagne !  ::ptdr:: 




> Tu mets quel limite au RIC / Rfrendum ? si tu n'en mets pas, pourquoi il n'y aurait pas de rfrendum sur la peine de mort ?  ou sur tout autre sujet trs clivant ou problmatique au niveau juridique/liberts ?


J'en met pas, parce que les gens ne demanderont surement pas de rfrendum sur la peine de mort et mme si un jour il y en avait un, c'est peu probable que les franais votent pour son retour, surtout aprs 6 mois de dbats.
Mais  la limite j'en ai rien  foutre, la peine de mort ne change rien pour moi, mme si elle tait en place, il y en aurait quasiment jamais... Il faudrait peut-tre construire des prisons par contre, parce qu'il y a des multi-rcidiviste qui sont en libert, regardez les terroristes, c'est souvent des racailles qui ont fini 25 fois au tribunal.
29 ans, 27 condamnations : le casier judiciaire surcharg de Chrif Chekatt
Le casier judiciaire charg de Jawad Bendaoud, le logeur des terroristes
Bon cela dit dans les prisons certains subissent un lavage de cerveau et deviennent terroriste...

Ce n'est pas pour a que le peuple veut la dmocratie, *l'urgence c'est de s'occuper de la finance et des mdias*. Peut-tre que le peuple veut revenir sur la loi du 03 janvier de Valry Giscard d'Estaing par exemple.
Le peuple veut changer le systme des lus, a va pas cette historie de politicien professionnel qui font carrire l dedans, qu'ils aillent trouver un vrai job, au lieu d'tre des parasites.
Les mdias vont tous dans le mme sens et c'est chiant, l'information est dtenu par quelque milliardaires. Les mdias mentent pour contrler le peuple. Heureusement qu'il y a une crise de confiance dans les mdias, les gens ont fini par comprendre que BFM TV, C News, etc, c'tait de la merde.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Mingolito
> Le commandant de police, veste bleue et casque blanc, s'avance d'abord rapidement pour repousser les manifestants qui lui font face. Il est alors pouss dans le dos par un "gilet jaune", tombe au sol, et est frapp pendant plusieurs secondes par une dizaine de manifestants. "Oh putain, ils sont en train de lyncher le flic !", commente en direct la femme qui tourne les images.>>


Le metier de chef de la Marechausse se perd en France,malgr qu'il n' y a pas eu de dlocalisation dans cette filire... 

Un commandant de police est un officier superieur ,bard de galons avec un accoutrement distinctif qui l'expose  l'ire des manifestants ...
Il n'avance jamais en tte ,mais pousse ses troupes devant lui comme Jules Csar au milieu d'un carr de 4 lgions ...
Castener devrait le reformer pour cette faute et l'injure faite au mtier entier...

Le "gilet jaune canari" devrait tre retrouv ,bastonn jusqu' ce qu'il "chie dans sa culotte"  au commissariat ,puis dfr devant le juge pour voies de fait avec violence sur un magistrat de la rpublique...
Ah le  temps d'antan pu  FORCE DOIT RESTER A LA LOI  n'est plus ,mes cheveux sont devenus blancs !!!

----------


## BenoitM

> J'en met pas, parce que les gens ne demanderont surement pas de rfrendum sur la peine de mort et mme si un jour il y en avait un, c'est peu probable que les franais votent pour son retour, surtout aprs 6 mois de dbats.


On a vu la grand intelligence des Franais avec les manifs pour (contre) tous  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> On a vu la grand intelligence des Franais avec les manifs pour (contre) tous


Qu'on fasse un dbat, les gens qui taient contre le mariage homosexuel avaient peut-tre d'excellentes raisons de se mfier de ce projet... (on a entendu que des pro mariage homosexuels)
Par exemple le mariage homosexuel va entraner la PMA et la GPA, puis le commerce de bb, il y aura des failles et elles seront exploites par des pdophiles.
"Donne enfant adopt": aux Etats-Unis, le march de l'enfant d'occasion



> Chaque anne aux Etats-Unis, 25 000 enfants sont abandonns par leur famille adoptive. "Etats-Unis, enfants jetables", un documentaire bouleversant diffus ce mardi soir sur France 5, met en lumire le systme du "rehoming", qui permet de confier  d'autres les enfants jugs trop difficiles  lever.


Le scandale des "babies factories", les "usines  bbs", au Nigeria
La Thalande lgalise l'usine  bbs d'un hritier japonais

De toute faon il y a le pacs qui est pour les couples htrosexuels et homosexuels... Normalement le mariage c'est un truc religieux, bref ! D'ailleurs a emballe pas tellement les htrosexuels le mariage :
Mariages : la tendance  la baisse se confirme
Est-ce que la majorit des citoyens franais sont contre le mariage homosexuel ? Je ne sais pas, en tout cas la plupart des franais musulmans ne sont pas super emballs par le projet...

Normalement la dmocratie c'est le pouvoir au peuple, si on est vraiment dmocrate on soutient l'opinion de la masse.
Mais ce n'est pas un sujet important, l'urgence c'est les mdias, les banques, les politiciens.
Il faut que le peuple puisse s'exprimer parfois, on ne peut pas continuer dans la ligne Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron, il y en a marre, les franais ont du mal  vivre.
Il faut une rvolution.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Par exemple le mariage homosexuel va entraner la PMA et la GPA, puis le commerce de bb, il y aura des failles et elles seront exploites par des pdophiles.


Et mme qu'aprs, on va faire des expriences sur ces bbs, et les faire manger  des vaches pour remplacer le soja, et elles serviront elles-mmes  nourrir les gens, mais que les pauvres, car faut pas dconner non plus, et tout a sur ordre de la NSA ! 

T'es en forme ce matin.

----------


## Jipt

Toujours gal  toi-mme, hein...



> [...] la plupart des franais musulmans ne sont super emball par le projet...


Un mot de moins ou un mot de trop ?

la plupart des franais musulmans ne sont *pas* super emball*s* par le projet...
ou 
la plupart des franais musulmans *sont* super emball*s* par le projet...

Impossible de savoir...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et mme qu'aprs, on va faire des expriences sur ces bbs


Vous tes pnible de changer de sujet, on s'en fout du mariage homosexuel et de la peine de mort, ce n'est pas a le sujet ! Ce n'est pas pour a que les gilets jaunes veulent plus de dmocratie. a dvie la discussion qui est pourtant hyper intressante, *le peuple veut surveiller les lus, vrifier ce qu'ils font et les punir quand ils trahissent*. Le peuple veut *des dbats et de lopposition d'ides dans les mdias*. Le peuple veut *limiter le pouvoir de la finance qui est responsable de toutes les crises conomique*, si les taxes et les impts augmentent et que d'autres apparaissent c'est juste pour essayer de rembourser la dette qui a t cr par les banques. (ok les gouvernements ont vot des budgets dficitaire, mais ils taient nuls ils ne pouvaient pas comprendre ce qu'ils faisaient... En plus il y avait du lobbying des banques et comme ils taient faible et corrompu ils se sont laiss avoir), le problme c'est le taux dintrt des prts (si les nations empruntaient  un taux plus faible, on en serait pas l, on ne fait que payer les intrts de la dette).

Et vous vous scotchez sur un truc qui n'a rien  voir, on s'en branle totalement de la peine de mort et du mariage homosexuel, c'est pire que secondaire...
L'urgence c'est que la France est dirig par des incomptents depuis beaucoup trop longtemps, on en a marre de l'quipe Sarkozy / Hollande / Macron, il faut que le peuple puisse faire quelque chose contre eux.
En 2017 on aurait du avoir le pouvoir de dire "les 2 finalistes sont nuls il faut les virer les 2".

----------


## Ecthelion2

> le problme c'est le taux dintrt des prts (*si les nations empruntaient  un taux plus faible, on en serait pas l*, on ne fait que payer les intrts de la dette).


Tu sais que la France emprunte  un taux *ngatif* depuis quelques annes dj ? 

Cela signifie que les investisseurs, donnent de l'argent  l'Etat *en plus* de l'argent prt, difficile de faire plus bas. 


Quand au montant des intrts actuel, il est d'un peu moins de 42 milliards d'euros, soit moiti moins que le montant de l'vasion fiscale chaque anne, vasion fiscale contre laquelle on ne fait absolument rien, bien au contraire.

Bref non, la dette, le taux d'emprunt, ou le montant des intrts, ne sont pas un problme.


Bien tent mais encore rat.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu sais que la France emprunte  un taux *ngatif* depuis quelques annes dj ?


a a commenc en 1971 pas il y a quelques annes...

A-t-on pay 1.400 milliards dintrts sur la dette depuis 1979 ?



> *Cest plutt vrai. Nous avons refait le calcul avec les comptes nationaux de lINSEE, 1.350 milliards dintrts verss depuis 1979. La dette, elle-mme, atteignait 2.147 milliards au dbut de lanne.* Et cette explosion est due en partie, cest exact, au poids des intrts. Car chaque anne depuis que ltat est en dficit, donc depuis 1975, il emprunte sur les marchs pour payer ses dpenses courantes. Ces emprunts gnrent des intrts qui viennent saccumuler aux sommes dues. Depuis plus de 20 ans, le remboursement de ces intrts avale chaque anne plus de 40 milliards. 
> Quest-ce quon fait pour les payer ? On emprunte ! La dette produit donc de la dette. Lan dernier, par exemple, le dficit de ltat tait denviron 72 milliards mais on en a emprunt 200 pour combler le dficit, et rembourser dautres emprunts. Ces 200 milliards, il faudra les rembourser. On ne le ralise pas parce que, les taux dintrts sont tellement bas depuis quelques annes que mme si la dette augmente, le poids des intrts se maintient. On paie la mme chose aujourdhui que quand notre dette tait quatre fois moins leve en 1996. Mais si les taux remontaient ne serait-ce que dun point, lAgence France Trsor a fait le calcul : cela couterait deux milliards de plus la premire anne, puis quatre, huit, et 16 milliards dans 10 ans. Or qui la dtient cette dette ?  60%, des investisseurs trangers. Cest pour a que monsieur Cheminade parle doccupation. Ils voudront un jour tre rembourss.


Et c'est l'INSEE qui a compt donc la vrit doit tre pire que a...

Bon l la finance  bricol des trucs et a a produit du taux ngatif et on perd tous de l'argent.
Gel du Livret A: "le rendement rel est ngatif"
ASSURANCE-VIE EN EUROS : UNE PREMIRE ANNE DANS LE ROUGE ?



> En 2018, le march des fonds en euros devrait pour la premire fois afficher un rendement net dinflation ngatif.


Maintenant c'est officiel vous perdez l'argent que vous avez mis dans votre assurance vie.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> a a commenc en 1971 pas il y a quelques annes...


Et ? C'est toi mme qui vient de dire qu'on aurait pas ce problme si on empruntait  un taux plus faible, je te dis juste que c'est dj le cas. 

De plus cela ne change rien au fait, qu'on pourrait avoir l'argent pour rembourser ces intrts sans emprunter, si on luttait contre l'vasion fiscale. Si aujourd'hui on emprunte et on creuse la dette au lieu de faire cela, ce n'est pas  cause du poids de la dette, c'est une volont politique.





> Bon l la finance  bricol des trucs et a a produit du taux ngatif et on perd tous de l'argent.
> Gel du Livret A: "le rendement rel est ngatif"
> ASSURANCE-VIE EN EUROS : UNE PREMIRE ANNE DANS LE ROUGE ?
> 
> Maintenant c'est officiel vous perdez l'argent que vous avez mis dans votre assurance vie.


Et quel rapport avec la dette de l'Etat ? Tu mlange 2 choses diffrentes, les emprunts de l'Etat et l'pargne des particuliers.

----------


## Mat.M

> Tu sais que la France emprunte  un taux *ngatif* depuis quelques annes dj ? 
> Cela signifie que les investisseurs, donnent de l'argent  l'Etat *en plus* de l'argent prt, difficile de faire plus bas.


oui d'accord mais il ne faudrait pas trop s'endetter non plus et de manire irraisonne...on ne peut pas vivre au-dessus de ses moyens indfiniment

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et ? C'est toi mme qui vient de dire qu'on aurait pas ce problme si on empruntait  un taux plus faible, je te dis juste que c'est dj le cas.


On aurait du garder le systme de Banque de France, avec les franais qui achtent des bons du trsor franais.

C'est n'importe quoi d'aller emprunter auprs de banques prives.
Et aprs les tats sauvent les banques ? a n'a aucun putain de sens...
Les banques sont une fois de plus responsable d'une crise qui met les peuples du monde entier dans la merde.
Le sauvetage des banques franaises a cot 30 milliards deuros aux contribuables



> Des centaines de milliards deuros : cest ce quauraient cot les plans de sauvetage des banques europennes aprs le quasi effondrement du systme financier mondial lors de la crise de 2008.


Les banques n'ont mme pas t nationalis, on a mme spar les banques de dpt et les banques d'affaires...




> Et quel rapport avec la dette de l'Etat ? Tu mlange 2 choses diffrentes, les emprunts de l'Etat et l'pargne des particuliers.


Bon l faudra que t'ailles voir des vrais conomistes pour qu'ils t'expliquent.
Mais en gros le bricolage qui a fait que les tats empruntent  taux ngatif  fait qu'on va retrouver des taux ngatif partout (on perd l'argent qu'on a en banque, les assurances vies sont un mauvais investissement).

Il y a de l'inflation masqu.
13 MILLIONS DE RAISONS DE SE MFIER DES TAUX NGATIFS DE LA BCE.

La prochaine crise conomique en perspectives. Par Chris Hedges



> La FED a ramen les taux dintrt  presque zro. Certaines banques centrales europennes ont instaur des taux dintrt ngatifs, ce qui signifie quelles paieraient les emprunteurs pour que ceux-ci acceptent de sendetter. La Rserve fdrale, par un habile jeu dcritures, a mme permis aux banques en difficult demprunter  taux zro pour acheter des bons du Trsor des tats-Unis. Les banques restituaient ensuite ces bons  la FED et qui leur versait au passage un 0,25% dintrt. Bref, la FED a prt de largent aux banques  un taux dintrt pratiquement nul, puis la FED leur a vers des intrts sur largent quelles avaient emprunt. La FED a galement rachet aux banques des actifs hypothcaires sans valeur et dautres actifs toxiques. Comme les autorits de la FED pouvaient fabriquer autant dargent quelles le voulaient, peu importait comment elles le dpensaient.
> 
>  Cest comme aller  un vide-grenier et dire : Je veux ce vlo sans roues. Je te le paierai 100 000 $. Pourquoi ? Parce que ce nest pas mon argent , a dit Prins.
> 
>  Ces gens ont truqu le systme , a-t-elle dit au sujet des banquiers.  Il y a de largent fabriqu au sommet. Il est utilis pour gonfler les actifs financiers, y compris les actions. a doit bien venir de quelque part. Parce que largent est bon march, il y a plus demprunts par les entreprise et par le gouvernement. 
> 
>  O allez-vous puiser pour rembourser ?  a-t-elle demand.  Dans la nation, dans lconomie. Vous captez largent de lconomie relle et des programmes sociaux. Vous imposez laustrit.


Vivement que tous le systme conomique s'effondre, on pourra faire un truc propre aprs le formatage.
L y'en a marre les banques ont fait de la merde et c'est le peuple qui paie.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> oui d'accord mais il ne faudrait pas trop s'endetter non plus et de manire irraisonne...on ne peut pas vivre au-dessus de ses moyens indfiniment


On est d'accord, mais cela, c'est juste une volont politique, encore une fois, si on le voulait, on pourrait faire autrement, l'argent pour rembourser les intrts sans emprunter et commencer  rembourser la dette petit  petit, il est prsent, encore faut-il vouloir aller le chercher.

Ce n'est pas la dette elle-mme qui nous oblige  fonctionner ainsi.





> On aurait du garder le systme de Banque de France, avec les franais qui achtent des bons du trsor franais.
> 
> C'est n'importe quoi d'aller emprunter auprs de banques prives.
> Et aprs les tats sauvent les banques ? a n'a aucun putain de sens...


Et aprs c'est moi qui doit me faire expliquer des trucs par des conomistes ? 

L'Etat franais ne va pas voir le crdit agricole ou la caisse d'pargne pour avoir un prt hein.

C'est l'Agence France Trsor (gre par l'Etat) qui mets des obligations d'Etats ou des bons du trsor (qui existe toujours hein), et dans les deux cas, sauf quelques cas particuliers o les particuliers ne peuvent pas en acheter, il n'y a rien qui empche les franais d'en prendre, tout comme avant.

C'est ce que tu racontes qui n'a aucun sens...





> Bon l faudra que t'ailles voir des vrais conomistes pour qu'ils t'expliquent.


Si tu n'es pas capable d'expliquer toi-mme le principe, c'est qu'il y a de fortes chances que tu ne l'ai toi-mme pas compris.

Et cela n'enlve rien au fait que c'est hors sujet.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et cela n'enlve rien au fait que c'est hors sujet.


Si parce que beaucoup des gilets jaunes en parlent.
Non, la loi  Pompidou-Giscard-Rothschild  de 1973 na pas cr la dette franaise



> La rumeur, aprs bien dautres, sest rpandue en quelques jours *au sein des groupes  gilets jaunes  sur les rseaux sociaux et les plateaux tlviss* : la dette publique serait fictive, rsultant dune loi de 1973, passe par et sous la prsidence de Georges Pompidou  ancien directeur de la banque Rothschild  pour favoriser les banques, au dtriment des citoyens.


La loi de 1973 a-t-elle oblig l'Etat  emprunter sur les marchs financiers?



> Lide selon laquelle la loi de 1973 est responsable du surendettement franais est ressortie avec la mobilisation des gilets jaunes. Dans un live de RT France du 8 dcembre, jour de mobilisation nationale des gilets jaunes. Jean-Marie, un manifestant, est interrog par la journaliste sur une solution  la crise du mouvement des gilets jaunes.
> 
> Pour trouver la solution, il faut identifier le problme. Le problme majeur, cest quil ny a plus de pognon. [] *On nous le vole depuis 1973. Cest la loi Pompidou - Giscard qui a t faite passer par Giscard qui tait ministre de Pompidou  lpoque qui permet au gouvernement demprunter  des banques prives plutt qu la banque de France* qui faisait tout  taux zro, assure-t-il. On retrouve le mme argument dans la bouche dun autre gilet jaune quelques jours plus tt dans lmission Dossier Tabou sur M6.


Le mariage homosexuel et la peine de mort sont hors sujets, ce sont les mdias et les politiciens qui parlent de a pour faire diversion mais les gilets jaunes en ont strictement rien  foutre, a ne va pas les aider  vivre, les gilets jaunes demandent le RIC et s'intressent  la loi de Giscard de 1973.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> snip


Je te parle de l'pargne des particuliers qui est hors sujet pas de la dette, et toi tu me reparles de la dette, t'es pas foutu de suivre une conversation d'un message sur l'autre, sans parler du fait que tu zappes tout ce sur quoi tu as tord comme si de rien n'tait.  ::roll::

----------


## David_g

> Vous tes pnible de changer de sujet,


Srieux ? tu te rends compte du foutage de gueule  te voir crire cela..




> on s'en fout du mariage homosexuel et de la peine de mort, ce n'est pas a le sujet ! Ce n'est pas pour a que les gilets jaunes veulent plus de dmocratie. 
> 
> Et vous vous scotchez sur un truc qui n'a rien  voir, on s'en branle totalement de la peine de mort et du mariage homosexuel, c'est pire que secondaire...
> L'urgence c'est que la France est dirig par des incomptents depuis beaucoup trop longtemps, on en a marre de l'quipe Sarkozy / Hollande / Macron, il faut que le peuple puisse faire quelque chose contre eux.
> En 2017 on aurait du avoir le pouvoir de dire "les 2 finalistes sont nuls il faut les virer les 2".


Non !!! On ne s'en fout pas. 
Justement c'est bien l le problme. Mettre en place quelque chose qui peut avoir pleins d'effets, a ncessite d'y rflchir et de prendre en compte  la fois le pass mais aussi les consquences. 

Sinon en 2017, tu pouvais faire le process de te prsenter et qui c'est, on aurait peut Ryu prsident (et moi en expatri)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et quel rapport avec la dette de l'Etat ? Tu mlange 2 choses diffrentes, les emprunts de l'Etat et l'pargne des particuliers.


C'est li.
 cause de la FED, de la BCE, de la BOJ, qui font des Quantative Easing en boucle (aujourd'hui ils appellent a du rachat de dette) les tats empruntent  taux faible ou ngatif, mais a retombera sur lpargnant.
COMMENT LES TAUX D'INTRT NGATIFS VONT LAMINER VOTRE PARGNE



> Un taux dintrt ngatif constitue une bizarrerie conomique : une personne qui prte son argent, non seulement ne touche aucun intrt, cest--dire aucune rmunration pour le service quil apporte, mais en plus doit payer  celle  qui elle prte ! Pourtant ce phnomne se gnralise sur les dettes souveraines : aujourdhui la Suisse emprunte jusqu 20 ans  taux ngatifs, lAllemagne emprunte jusqu 9 ans  ces conditions, la France  7 ans et lItalie  2 ans. Des pays trs endetts, comme les deux derniers cits, ne font plus peur aux investisseurs, ils se battent pour leur prter de largent !
> 
> *Les taux dintrt sont ngatifs parce que les banques centrales le veulent : elles fixent leur taux directeur  zro, font payer les banques qui dposent des liquidits chez elles (-0,40% pour la BCE), et achtent de grandes quantits de dette souveraine (80 milliards par mois pour la BCE) ce qui fait chuter leur prix, cest--dire leur taux dintrt.* Lobjectif consiste  rendre le crdit peu coteux afin de relancer linvestissement et la consommation. Est-ce que a marche ? Pas du tout, mais les banques centrales persistent Il faut dire quelles poursuivent un autre objectif moins avouable : viter que les Etats, bien trop endetts, ne fassent faillite sils devaient payer des taux dintrts normaux.
> 
> Quoi quil en soit, le contexte savre tout  fait favorable pour celui qui veut emprunter. Globalement le crdit et la croissance ne dcollent pas du fait que les dbouchs stagnent, mais celui qui a un projet peut emprunter  un taux trs faible.
> 
> *Revers de la mdaille, lpargnant fait grise mine, ses placements traditionnels voient leur rendement tendre vers zro. Il ne peut en tre autrement, les livrets bancaires et lassurance-vie  les placements prfrs des Franais  sont en effet investis dans des obligations dEtat qui offrent, prcisment, des taux dintrts faibles ou ngatifs.* Le Livret A ne rapporte plus que 0,75% et le rendement des fonds euros est pass de 4,40% en 2004  2,50% en 2015. La chute nest pas termine,  quand un livret A  taux ngatif ?


Le lien entre la FED, la BCE, les tats et les pargnants est fait, donc laissez moi tranquille maintenant.

Comme il le dit  11:40 :
"Les taux ngatifs provoqueront la ruine des pargnants et des classes moyennes" selon l'conomiste et historien Nicolas Baverez



> *Si vous installez les taux ngatifs de manire durable vous ruinez les pargants, si vous ruinez les pargnants vous ruinez les classes moyennes, puis vous ruinez les classes moyennes puis vous faites le jeu des populistes.*


Du coup les gilets jaunes sont le rsultat des taux ngatif de la BCE.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sinon en 2017, tu pouvais faire le process de te prsenter et qui c'est, on aurait peut Ryu prsident (et moi en expatri)


C'est du gros foutage de gueule l'histoire du "Vous n'avez qu'a vous prsenter pour changer les choses", a ne fonctionne pas comme a !
Il est impossible de prendre le pouvoir sans le soutien des mdias (seul Trump y est arriv, mais c'est une anomalie), pour avoir le soutien des mdias il faut tre pourri.

Il y a des partis trs bien comme l'UPR par exemple et se parti ce fait maltraiter par les mdias.

Perso je suis plutt contre le mariage homosexuel, si un jour il y a un rfrendum  ce sujet je voterai pour l'interdire.
Le but du mariage c'est de fondez une famille, les homosexuels peuvent essayer tant qu'ils veulent a m'tonnerait que ce qui sort de leur union marche un jour...
Il y a le PACS pourquoi leur donner le mariage ?

Le mariage homosexuel entranera la PMA et la GPA si on laisse le PS, l'UMP, LREM au pouvoir.
Retraites, chmage, PMA... Les six gros chantiers qui attendent l'excutif en 2019



> Attendu avant la fin 2018, le projet de loi sur la biothique, dans lequel figure l'extension de la procration mdicalement assiste (PMA)  toutes les femmes, sera examin au Parlement aprs les lections europennes, en raison de l'encombrement du calendrier parlementaire. Selon le porte-parole du gouvernement, Benjamin Griveaux, le texte sera prsent  en dbut d'anne  en conseil des ministres, et Emmanuel Macron a promis aux associations LGBT (lesbiennes, gay, bi, trans) que la mesure serait promulgue en 2019. Aprs les manifestations contre le mariage pour tous sous le quinquennat Hollande, ce dossier est sensible pour le gouvernement.


Je vais citer l'autre ****** de Pierrre Berg :



> Nous ne pouvons pas faire de distinction dans les droits, que ce soit la PMA, la GPA ou l'adoption. Moi je suis pour toutes les liberts. *Louer son ventre pour faire un enfant ou louer ses bras pour travailler  l'usine, quelle diffrence ? C'est faire un distinguo qui est choquant* .


 Louer son ventre pour faire un enfant  : Pierre Berg cre le scandale !

Heureusement le peuple se rveil et ragit parce qu'ils en ont marre du PS/UMP/LREM/FN.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est li.
> 
> snip


Et pourquoi la BCE fait a ? C'est crit dans ton lien, pour viter que les tats ne fasse faillite, et pourquoi ils feraient faillite ? Car le gouvernement prfre emprunter plutt que de lutter contre l'vasion fiscale. Bref, Exactement ce que je disais. C'est pas la BCE qui impose a, c'est une volont politique "souveraine" hein.






> Du coup les gilets jaunes sont le rsultat des taux ngatif de la BCE.


Gn ?  ::weird:: 

Et la hausse de la temprature mondiale, c'est  cause de la disparition des pirates.


Les gilets jaunes sont dans la rue car ils n'arrivent  boucler leur fins de mois, quand t'es  dcouvert chaque mois, t'as pas d'argent  pargner Einstein, donc la baisse du livret A, osef, a touche ceux qui gagnent encore suffisamment pour s'en sortir et qui  terme oui peut-tre, viendront grossir les rangs des gilets jaunes quand ils seront eux aussi dans la merde.

Mais la aujourd'hui, ce qui a mis les gilets jaunes dans la rue, c'est pas le livret A  0.75% ...


Et je ne vais pas mme pas rebondir sur ton message suivant  propos de la PMA, et de la GPA saupoudr d'homophobie et d'amalgame avec la pdophilie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Car le gouvernement prfre emprunter plutt que de lutter contre l'vasion fiscale.


Arrtez de voter pour le PS, l'UMP et LREM et sortez de l'UE dans ce cas !
Il faut faire 2 choses : faire en sorte que l'tat n'ait plus  emprunter auprs des banques prives, lutter contre l'vasion fiscale.
Les politiciens sont corrompu et aident les entreprises  faire de l'vasion fiscale. C'est super facile de faire du lobbying  Bruxelles.
Tant qu'on sera dans l'UE nous ne pourrons rien faire pour lutter contre l'vasion fiscale, les grosses entreprises pourront toujours bricoler pour faire croire qu'elles sont dficitaire en France pour payer leur impts en Irlande ou au Pays-Bas.




> Gn ?


C'est dit dans la phrase du type :



> Si vous installez les taux ngatifs de manire durable vous ruinez les pargnants, si vous ruinez les pargnants vous ruinez les classes moyennes, *plus vous ruinez les classes moyennes plus vous faites le jeu des populistes*.


Les classes moyennes sont ruin  cause, entre autre, des taux ngatifs de la BCE. (il y a de l'inflation, a diminue le pouvoir d'achat)
Les gilets jaunes c'est la classe moyenne qui se bat pour ne pas disparaitre, c'est un mouvement populiste en rponse au racket de l'UMP, du PS et de LREM.
Les taxes et impts ne font qu'augmenter pour essayer de rembourser la dette, alors qu'elle est iremboursable.

====
Avec un peu de chance le prochain gros krach se produira en 2019 (ce sera la crise de 2008^10), ce sera une crise conomique terrible qui durera pendant des annes, mais on fera peut-tre quelque chose de mieux aprs.
Il faut tout casser pour reconstruire. Quand un Windows est pourri le mieux c'est de formater (ce qui est encore mieux c'est d'installer linux derrire, parce que les gens capable de pourrir un Windows 10 ne devraient pas utiliser Windows).

----------


## Marco46

> Quand au montant des intrts actuel, il est d'un peu moins de 42 milliards d'euros, soit moiti moins que le montant de l'vasion fiscale chaque anne, vasion fiscale contre laquelle on ne fait absolument rien, bien au contraire.
> 
> Bref non, la dette, le taux d'emprunt, ou le montant des intrts, ne sont pas un problme.


Euh ... 42 milliards c'est pas un problme ? T'as conscience qu'on pourrait se payer une deuxime arme avec ce montant l ?

C'est un putain d'normissime problme. 42 milliards en plus  dpenser dans les hpitaux, les infrastructures, l'enseignement, la justice, la transition nergtique etc ... a ferait une *norme* diffrence.

Alors certes depuis quelques annes les taux d'intrts sont ngatifs, youpi, mais :
- on se trane toutes les dettes qui n'ont pas un taux d'intrt ngatif.
- rien ne dit que les taux ne repasseront pas en positif.

Les prts  taux 0  la BdF pour financer l'investissement public c'tait quand mme vachement mieux.

----------


## Marco46

> De plus cela ne change rien au fait, qu'on pourrait avoir l'argent pour rembourser ces intrts sans emprunter, si on luttait contre l'vasion fiscale. Si aujourd'hui on emprunte et on creuse la dette au lieu de faire cela, ce n'est pas  cause du poids de la dette, c'est une volont politique.


Oui, comme quoi ya plein de pognon en fait !

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Euh ... 42 milliards c'est pas un problme ? T'as conscience qu'on pourrait se payer une deuxime arme avec ce montant l ?
> 
> C'est un putain d'normissime problme. 42 milliards en plus  dpenser dans les hpitaux, les infrastructures, l'enseignement, la justice, la transition nergtique etc ... a ferait une *norme* diffrence.


Quand on laisse passer 80 milliards d'vasion fiscale, et 5 milliards d'ISF (entre autres), non 42 milliards ce n'est pas un problme en soit. Et encore je suis gentil, je prends le chiffre de 80 milliards, le dernier rapport paru parle lui de 100 milliards par an.

Je ne sais pas quoi faire de plus,  part peut-tre un dessin, mais pas sr que cela fonctionne, puisque bon, on parle l d'additions et de soustractions, c'est niveau CP / CE1.

80+5 = 85
85-42 = 43

Si on arrtait de faire des cadeaux aux multinationales et aux riches, on aurait potentiellement (mme si on ne serait pas vraiment  85 milliards mais probablement moins) de quoi rembourser les intrts ET 43 milliards  investir dans le remboursement de celle-ci et/ou dans les hpitaux, les infrastructures, l'enseignement, la justice, la transition nergtique, etc ...

Donc oui, cela ferait une norme diffrence, si on rcuprait les impts qu'on doit au pays, plutt que d'emprunter encore et encore =>* mais pas de volont politique de le faire !* 


Et c'est surtout pour a que les gilets jaunes sont dans la rue, pas parce que leur livret A est  0.75% qui n'est qu'une consquence de tout cela.

----------


## Jipt

Compltement HS mais c'est dommage de voir a :



> le dernier rapport paru *parle lui de* 100 milliards par an.


*lui sans virgule :*  ::aie:: 
  Un retrait ayant un RFR suprieur  22 354 euros continuera lui de payer le taux maximal (8,3 %).
*lui avec deux virgules :*  ::ccool:: 
  Un couple de retraits ayant un RFR suprieur  34 200 euros continuera, lui, de payer le taux maximal (8,3 %).
https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...ns-de-_1697230

_In fine_ ce "lui" ne sert absolument  rien ( part brouiller la lecture si on oublie les virgules) :
  Un couple de retraits ayant un RFR suprieur  34 200 euros continuera de payer le taux maximal (8,3 %).

Et vous tes de plus en plus nombreux  tomber dans ce pige : on n'crit pas comme on parle au bistrot ou  la machine  caf !

----------


## Mingolito

*Gilets jaunes: La cagnotte lance en soutien aux forces de l'ordre vient de dpasser le million d'euros*



Heureusement que la France compte encore une majorit de patriotes et de bons citoyens pour soutenir les forces de l'ordre qui sont la pour dfendre la patrie contres les infmes exactions d'une minorit de casseurs, de saboteurs, de criminels,  et de traitres  la patrie muni d'un ridicule Gilet Jaune.

A savoir que ces gilets jaunes ont ruin un tas de travailleurs, de commerants, cr du chmage et augment le dficit dj norme de la France, c'est inimaginable de voir  quel point certains sont dbiles. Dtruire le pays, tabasser des flics et ruiner tous le monde, en voila une solution...

----------


## JeanMiG

> Pour le carburant c'est quand mme pnible, il y a des gens qui vont mettre un gros pourcentage de leur revenu dans de l'essence, une fois que les gens ont pay le loyer, les assurances, la freebox et autres abonnements, le carburant, il ne reste plus rien, ils n'ont rien de ct, si le frigo, le lave linge, le four ou la voiture tombe en panne c'est la galre.


Et dans tout ce que tu cites, quel est le plus cher ? Il me semble que c'est le loyer. J'ai entendu ce matin que le gouvernement songerait, dans sa rflexion sur le futur dbat citoyen,  proposer une aide pour les locataires. Voila une ide gniale. Un marchand de sommeil qui apprend a, va sans doute tre tent de rehausser le loyer... Aprs tout, si le locataire a plus de moyen, autant en profiter. Et c'est comme a que l'inflation explose et que le pouvoir d'achat s'croule.

Une ide  creuser, donc : encadrer les loyers, par le biais des taxes. Au lieu de taxer le travail, on pourrait fixer un tarif de base pour les loyers (selon des villes et les rgions, 5EUR/m chez moi en province, 10E/m dans les villes moyennes, 20E/m dans les mtropoles, ..), et tout ce qui est dans cette base est net de taxes, et les dpassements sont taxs de manire progressive (10% pour un dpassement de 0  20%, puis 30% pour un dpassement entre 20 et 40%, ...). ATTENTION, je mets des nombres au hasard, pour indiquer un principe d'algorithme (on est bien sur un forum info ?). Les tarifs, seuils, dpassements, etc sont  tudier par des simulations, un cart par rapport  l'actuel, etc. Le but est, in fine, de dissuader les propritaire de trop profiter de l'aubaine, de conserver (ou revenir ) des loyers raisonnables, et au final rendre du pouvoir d'achat sans faire exploser l'inflation. Au final, il est fort probable qu'au passage, ces taxes reprsentent un beau pactole (vu les loyers incroyables de certaines ville, compar au confort), a pourrait laisser quelques marges de manuvre sur d'autres sujets. P.ex. repasser la vitesse  90, et arrter des taxer de manire acharne, les automobilistes qui vont travailler.

----------


## Marco46

> 80+5 = 85
> 85-42 = 43


Et 80 + 42 + 5 tu y as pens ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> *Gilets jaunes: La cagnotte lance en soutien aux forces de l'ordre vient de dpasser le million d'euros*


Et elle est entretenue par un bot qui fait des dons de faon exponentielle la nuit, avec des dons multiples de noms identiques avec parfois des usurpations d'identits.

Sans parler du fait que comme elle a t ouverte par un dput, c'est puni par la loi, de 10 ans de prison et de 150 000 euros d'amende. Loi pour laquelle le dput en question a vot pour, sous Sarkozy. 

Des champions ! 


@Marco46 :

le 80 + 42 +5 est possible, si on fait une croix complte sur le remboursement de la dette, chose sur laquelle on ne va pas compter tout de suite hein, faut tre lucide 5mn.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et elle est entretenue par un bot qui fait des dons de faon exponentielle la nuit, avec des dons multiples de noms identiques avec parfois des usurpations d'identits.
> 
> Sans parler du fait que comme elle a t ouverte par un dput, c'est puni par la loi, de 10 ans de prison et de 150 000 euros d'amende. Loi pour laquelle le dput en question a vot pour, sous Sarkozy. 
> 
> Des champions !


T'as des sources sur ce truc ! C'est assez effarant !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et elle est entretenue par un bot qui fait des dons de faon exponentielle la nuit, avec des dons multiples de noms identiques avec parfois des usurpations d'identits.


En voyant ce titre d'article de Libration je pensais qu'il allait dire que ce n'tait absolument pas truqu, mais en fait c'est moins catgorique que a :
La cagnotte de soutien aux policiers est-elle truque ?



> Rsultat : on constate un nombre de doublons trs consquent. En retirant les personnes ayant fait des dons anonymes, on arrive  24 274 personnes identifies avec un nom et prnom. Sur ce total, seules 15 667 napparaissent quune seule fois. Les autres ont pu donner entre deux et douze fois. Ainsi, 2 480 personnes ont donn deux fois, 685 personnes ont donn trois fois, 204 personnes ont donn quatre fois, 85 ont donn cinq fois, 31 ont donn six fois, sept personnes sept fois, huit personnes huit fois, deux personnes neuf fois, une personne dix fois, et deux personnes ont contribu  douze reprises.
> 
> Mme sil faut noter que certains noms gnriques peuvent apparatre  plusieurs reprises (par exemple Thierry Martin), on remarque que 3 505 personnes (identifies par le mme nom et prnom) ont donn au moins deux fois, pour un nombre total de dons de 8 607. Soit prs de 5 100 dons en "trop", reprsentant 21 % des dons non-anonymes. Contact par CheckNews, Leetchi na pas rpondu sur ce sujet.


Cet article est beaucoup mieux :
"Alimente par des robots", "illgale" ? Questions sur la cagnotte pour les forces de l'ordre



> A chaque nouvel pisode de la crise des gilets jaunes son lot de thories du complot. La cagnotte pour les forces de l'ordre blesses lors des manifestations - lance par le prsident LR de la rgion PACA Renaud Muselier - vient de dpasser le million deuros de dons,  48 heures  peine aprs sa mise en ligne. Un montant tellement norme qu'il en serait suspect pour certains internautes qui ont largement fait circuler leurs arguments sur les rseaux sociaux, voquant mme un piratage du site Leetchi, hbergeur de la cagnotte.
> (...)
> Alors comment expliquer une telle augmentation du montant dans la nuit ? "Avant d'tre affich, chaque don fait l'objet d'un traitement automatis afin notamment de garantir la scurit informatique du donateur", a prcis Benjamin Bianchet au Huffington Post. "Dans la journe de mercredi, nous avons subi un ralentissement qui a frein la validation et donc l'affichage en temps rel des sommes verses." Aprs avoir rgl le problme, "il y a eu un effet file d'attente et le rattrapage du retard accumul s'est fait graduellement tout au long de la nuit. D'o cette impression de montants augmentant de manire automatique" a conclu le CEO de la plateforme. 
> 
> Autrement dit : *un simple bug au niveau de l'affichage, d selon le directeur de Leetchi  "l'exposition mdiatique exceptionnelle" que connaissent les cagnottes depuis le dbut de la semaine.* Concernant l'installation de l'outil Cloudflare, ce serait "non parce que nous rpondions  une attaque mais parce que cet outil permet aussi d'acclrer l'affichage des pages", assure Benjamin Bianchet.


Tout est normal, ce n'est qu'un simple bug d'affichage, si vous mettez le moindre doute c'est que vous tes un mchant complotiste.




> le 80 + 42 +5 est possible, si on fait une croix complte sur le remboursement de la dette, chose sur laquelle on ne va pas compter tout de suite hein, faut tre lucide 5mn.


On a vers au minimum 1.350 milliards dintrts depuis 1979, si le taux avait toujours t plus faible on serait pas dans la merde dans laquelle nous nous trouvons actuellement.
 la fin la dette sera annule, donc tout le monde perdra son pargne, les compteurs seront remis  zro.

===
Bon sinon il y a des nouvelles :
Ruffin (LFI) va sortir un film sur les "gilets jaunes"



> Paris (AFP) - Le dput LFI de la Somme et ralisateur de "Merci Patron!" Franois Ruffin a annonc jeudi sortir le 3 avril "J'veux du soleil", un film sur les "gilets jaunes" tourn lors d'une semaine de rencontre sur des ronds-points de France en dcembre.
> 
> Celui qui se dfinit comme "dput-reporter" s'est mis en scne en pleine pause-djeuner avec le ralisateur Gilles Perret, auteur du documentaire "L'Insoumis" (2018) sur Jean-Luc Mlenchon, et la monteuse de "Merci patron!" (2016) Ccile Dubois, qui vont travailler avec lui sur ce film, produit par "Jour 2 Fte".
> 
> "Quand un mouvement tient entre Nol et le jour de l'An, qu'il tient en janvier, c'est qu'il y a des chances pour qu'au printemps il se passe des choses dans ce pays", a avanc Franois Ruffin. "On veut amener le film dans ce moment-l, sur les ronds-points, les petites villes, pour apporter de la beaut et un point auquel les +gilets jaunes+ se raccrochent."
> 
> "*Si on ne fait pas ce boulot, la trace de ce mouvement exceptionnel dans notre histoire va tre faite par BFMTV, des ditorialistes, des intellectuels  chemise blanche, qui vont rsumer a  un mouvement violent, d'alcooliques, voire de fascistes et d'antismites*", a-t-il justifi.


C'est gnial ce qu'il ce passe  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart:: 
Vive la France  ::frenchy::  ::roi::  ::king:: 

Melenchon a crit plein de tweets hier soir, c'est assez marrant :



> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...36827535728642
> Nous avons fait prs de 20%  l'lection prsidentielle. Tout le monde sait que nous tions aux portes du pouvoir. C'est pour a que les macronistes sont aussi agressifs avec nous.
> 
> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...33775751725056
> Le #RIC, j'y suis favorable. 
> 
> Nous avons propos  l'Assemble nationale : 
> - Le rfrendum rvocatoire
> - Le rfrendum pour proposer une loi
> ...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> T'as des sources sur ce truc ! C'est assez effarant !


Oh bah pas trop dans la presse "conventionnelle" bien entendu o on y affirme que ce n'est pas vrai et que cela n'est qu'un BUG, mais cela a tourn sur Twitter, un dveloppeur s'est fait chier  extraire une partie de la liste des donateurs avec un script (avant que Leetchi se dcide  masque celle-ci comme par hasard hier aprs-midi), et il a fait des captures crans de l'volution des dons, ce qui donnait une belle courbe exponentielle en pleine nuit, pour s'arrter net  6h du matin et reprendre une allure normale.

En plus si ce n'est qu'un "bug" pourquoi la plateforme a mis en place une solution Cloudflare (sense scuriser les sites contre les cyberattaques) pile poil le matin suivant, alors qu'elle existe dj depuis un certain moment cette plateforme de cagnotte, ils ne se sont jamais inquiter de la scurit de leur cagnotte avant cela ? 

De plus, ce qui est tonnant, c'est que si effectivement c'est un bug d'affichage et des dons rattraps durant la nuit  cause des "ralentissements du site", le montant des dons reste rgulier (913/mn), ainsi que le nombre  de dons (34 dons / mn), juste entre 3h et 6h du matin, pour s'arrter pile poil  6h pile surtout. Sachant que si effectivement, les mises  jour se faisaient suite au ralentissement, que le nombre de dons soient rguliers c'est plausible, mais que les montants le soit ? Comme si tout le monde filait les mmes sommes (dons qui en plus, pour beaucoup, se chiffraient en centimes d'euros xD), ce qui en soit est impossible.

Aprs il y a des lments un peu plus triviaux, comme le fait qu'il n'y ait que 3000 commentaires pour plus de 30 000 dons.

Et pour finir, Leetchi a reu de gros financement de Xavier Niel il y a quelques annes, de l  y voir un "lger" retour d'ascenseur  un trs gros soutien du prsident, je n'irai pas moi-mme jusqu' porter ce genre d'accusation, mais le doute plane.


Tiens un joli thread Twitter avec en plus, le mec qui montre screen  l'appui, qu'il y a des versions diffrentes entre ce que lui a rpondu Leetchi  lui directement, et ce qu'ils ont dit dans les journaux :

https://twitter.com/EPrivilegie/stat...530816/photo/1

----------


## Marco46

> @Marco46 :
> 
> le 80 + 42 +5 est possible, si on fait une croix complte sur le remboursement de la dette, chose sur laquelle on ne va pas compter tout de suite hein, faut tre lucide 5mn.


42 c'est pas le remboursement de la dette, c'est le *paiement* des *intrts* de la dette. C'est trs trs diffrent.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> 42 c'est pas le remboursement de la dette, c'est le *paiement* des *intrts* de la dette. C'est trs trs diffrent.


Oui enfin sur le fond non, quand tu fais un prt qui n'est pas  taux 0, il y a des intrts, que tu dois payer. 

Va voir ton banquier en lui disant que, contrairement  ce qu'il tait convenu, tu ne remboursera que le prt et pas les intrts, tu vas voir comment cela va se finir...  ::mouarf:: 

Que tu ne rembourses plus la dette ou mme seulement ses intrts, dans les deux cas, tu envois chier des gens qui ont investis de l'argent et envers qui tu t'es engag, et qui risquent de ne pas tre contents.

En soit, moi je m'en fou hein, on peut effacer l'ardoise de tous les pays europens et repartir de 0 ou tous arrter de payer les intrts des dettes, mais je ne suis pas certains que cela soit aussi simple que des "Yaka / Fokon".  :;): 


On peut imaginer tous les scnarios que tu veux, mais la mise en application derrire, c'est autre chose.



Edit petit mea culpa : apparemment contrairement  ce que je disais hier soir, le fait que la cagnotte ait t ouverte par un dput ne serait "peut-tre" pas illgale,  creuser un peu plus de ce ct l donc. Mais cela n'enlve rien sur le reste des irrgularits et bizarreries constates.

Edit 2 : pourquoi un pouce rouge ? Je le redis, perso, je ne suis pas contre arrter de payer les intrts ou quoi que ce soit, mais expliquez-moi :

1 - comment vous mettez cela en place ?
2 - comment vous grer les consquences derrire ?

Edit 3: 3 pouces rouges de plus, mais toujours pas de rponses, changez pas les gars, vous tes les meilleurs...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Marco46

> Va voir ton banquier en lui disant que, contrairement  ce qu'il tait convenu, tu ne remboursera que le prt et pas les intrts, tu vas voir comment cela va se finir...


Oui videmment mais je ne suis pas un tat. a fait toute la diffrence. L'tat est souverain, il fait ce qu'il veut. Si un trait l'empche de faire quelque chose il suffit de le dnoncer, c'est pas vraiment sans prcdents, les USA sont champions du monde  ce jeu. La France fait parti des "too big to fail", personne viendra nous faire chier. Ca va gueuler, a c'est clair, mais concrtement tu veux qu'ils (et il faudrait dfinir "ils") nous fassent quoi ?




> Que tu ne rembourses plus la dette ou mme seulement ses intrts, dans les deux cas, tu envois chier des gens qui ont investis de l'argent et envers qui tu t'es engag, et qui risquent de ne pas tre contents.
> 
> En soit, moi je m'en fou hein, on peut effacer l'ardoise de tous les pays europens et repartir de 0 ou tous arrter de payer les intrts des dettes


Justement, continuer de rembourser la dette mais sans payer les intrts a ne consiste pas  effacer l'ardoise. Les gens qui ont prt  l'tat ne perdront rien ils rcupreront bien leur capital. Ce qui est crucial c'est de rembourser la dette sinon le systme s'effondre, mais on pourrait tout  fait sasseoir sur les intrts pour se donner de l'air.




> 1 - comment vous mettez cela en place ?
> 2 - comment vous grer les consquences derrire ?


1- rien de plus simple, tu paies pas.
2- quelles consquences ? On est pas la Grce. Si l'conomie franaise s'effondre l'Europe s'effondrera aussi et l'conomie mondiale sera  genoux. Personne viendra nous faire chier parce qu'on ne paie pas 40 milliards d'euros d'intrts. Ce qu'il ne faut surtout pas faire c'est effacer 2000 milliards de dette l a serait une catastrophe.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ca va gueuler, a c'est clair, mais concrtement tu veux qu'ils (et il faudrait dfinir "ils") nous fassent quoi ?


Bah a dpend des prteurs, oui le particulier n'aura juste qu' s'asseoir dessus, si il y a des tats, ils pourraient ventuellement prendre des sanctions commerciales par exemple. 

Personnellement, je prfre anticiper les risques quitte  en prvoir trop, que de dire, "suffit de pas payer / mme pas peur"...

Encore une fois, je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas le faire, mais qu'il ne faut pas le faire n'importe comment avec la mthode larrache.

----------


## Danfre

> Oui videmment mais je ne suis pas un tat. a fait toute la diffrence. L'tat est souverain, il fait ce qu'il veut. Si un trait l'empche de faire quelque chose il suffit de le dnoncer, c'est pas vraiment sans prcdents, les USA sont champions du monde  ce jeu. La France fait parti des "too big to fail", personne viendra nous faire chier. Ca va gueuler, a c'est clair, mais concrtement tu veux qu'ils (et il faudrait dfinir "ils") nous fassent quoi ?


Les USA ont le dollar. C'est ce qui leur permet,  eux, de faire un peu ce qu'ils veulent ; comme de vivre avec une dette abyssale.

Mais si un tat ne paie pas les intrts de sa dette est ce que cela ne veut pas dire que les obligations qu'il met pour se financer ne rapportent plus rien ? Dans ce cas il lui serait beaucoup plus difficile de conserver la crdibilit qui lui permet d'emprunter pour renflouer ses finances. Et on ne parle mme pas d'un tat qui effacerait son ardoise ou qui s'amuserait  faire tourner la planche  billets.

----------


## Ryu2000

> si il y a des tats, ils pourraient ventuellement prendre des sanctions commerciales par exemple.


C'est pas des sanctions commerciales, c'est l'arme qui serait envoy.  :;): 

 un moment la Grce aurait pu se barrer sans payer la dette et rien ne lui serait arriv :


Olivier Delamarche: Si Tsipras avait des testicules et un cerveau, la Grce pourrait faire un dfaut royal !



> Olivier Delamarche: Si aujourdhui Mr Tsipras avait des testicules et un cerveau, il planterait les europens. Cest  dire quil leur dirait, eh bien vous savez quoi ? La dette, vous la gardez pour vous ! Parce que l, du jour au lendemain, la Grce sort de leuro, ce pays na plus aucune dette et croyez moi, tous les financiers du monde vont venir leur prter de largent, tous sans exception ! Pourquoi ? Parce que vous naurez plus quun seul pays dans le monde qui aura zro dette !


La Grce n'a plus de dette en propre, tout est  l'tranger, dans les banques allemandes, ou dans les systmes du genre FMI.
Si en France on ne rembourse pas la dette, on ruine tous les franais, vu que livret A, PEL, codevi, assurance vie, tous les produits bancaire, c'est de la dette.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Olivier Delamarche: Si aujourdhui Mr Tsipras avait des testicules et un cerveau, il planterait les europens. Cest  dire quil leur dirait, eh bien vous savez quoi ? La dette, vous la gardez pour vous ! Parce que l, du jour au lendemain, la Grce sort de leuro, ce pays na plus aucune dette et croyez moi, tous les financiers du monde vont venir leur prter de largent, tous sans exception ! Pourquoi ? Parce que vous naurez plus quun seul pays dans le monde qui aura zro dette !


Jamais lu connerie aussi grosse, et ce mec se prtend conomiste ?

Aujourd'hui, si malgr le montant de la dette qu'elle a dj, on prte encore  la France et  des taux ngatifs (et donc qu'on est prt  perdre de l'argent pour prter  la France), c'est car le pays  un indice de confiance hyper rglo et qu'on sait qu'il va rembourser ses dettes, car jusqu'ici la France  toujours tout rembours.

Si un pays envoi balader tous ses cranciers et ne paie plus sa dette, oui c'est vrai qu'on pourrait se dire "ce pays n'a plus de dette, on peut lui prter de l'argent, il aura largement de quoi rembourser", sauf que bah non, si tu supprime tout seul ta dette, il n'y a pas grand monde qui viendra te prter  nouveau car ils ne prendront pas le risque que tu dcide de ne plus rien payer encore une fois (aprs tout, si tu as dcid de supprimer ta dette une fois, qu'est-ce qui t'empche de le faire  chaque fois ?), et de perdre tout l'argent prt, ou alors a sera des prts avec des taux improbables  plusieurs dizaines de % en mode Cofidis...

Pour qu'un pays supprime sa dette, il faut surtout que cela soit ses cranciers qui soient d'accord. Si c'tait si simple de supprimer sa dette unilatralement, sans s'attirer d'emmerdes, tous les pays du monde l'auraient dj fait hein... 


Pour le cas de la Grce, si l'Allemagne, la France et les autres pays de l'UE avait accept de supprimer sa dette (ou au moins ce que la Grce leur doit  eux), cela aurait pu se faire, et permis  la Grce de retrouver des finances plus saines, mais dans l'autre sens, la Grce se serait manger un bon vieux retour de bton, ce n'est pas un pays dont personne ne peut se passer du march, et c'est quand mme le peuple grec qui en aurait souffert. 


Enfin bon, si tu suis et cautionne ce genre de discours, a explique pas mal de tes raisonnements foireux.

D'ailleurs le plus drle :




> Cependant, son refus du stock picking, son attitude constamment bearish et *ses performances mitiges en tant que grant de fonds* soulvent des interrogations et des critiques. En 2017, aprs 8 annes de participation, *il est finalement exclu de l'mission BFM Business* ; il attribue ce dpart  la trop grande libert de parole qu'il s'arrogeait.


Sachant qu'en plus, il bosse dans le boursicotage (tu sais la vilaine finance que tu critiques et  cause de qui on en est l), qu'il est pour le libre-change (tu sais le mondialisme que tu critiques  longueur de journe), et tout le tralala, c'est quand mme plus que marrant, que tu le cite lui concernant ce qu'il aurait fallu faire de la Grce, alors qu'il fait parti des causes de la situation de la Grce.  ::ptdr:: 

Comme je le disais sur un autre fil, tu attaques 2019 avec un niveau au top !

----------


## Ryu2000

> ce mec se prtend conomiste ?


Beaucoup des choses qu'il avait anticip ce sont pass, il possde une norme crdibilit car l'histoire montre qu'il a souvent raison.
Vous devriez essayer d'couter ses interventions.

Toute l'quipe des conoclastes est excellente (c'est plein de points de vue diffrents qui s'affrontent c'est chouette).
http://leseconoclastes.fr/

Ils sont invit  des trucs srieux les gars :






> Si un pays envoi balader tous ses cranciers et ne paie plus sa dette


La Grce tait dans une situation unique.
Bon aprs ce n'tait pas la meilleure intervention d'Olivier Delamarche. (en plus l'extrait est mal choisi, il faut regarder la vido)




> il est finalement exclu de l'mission BFM Business


C'tait le seul intervenant intressant qui tait invit  BFM Business, il a arrt d'tre invit probablement parce que Macron est Drahi sont trs pote.
Aujourd'hui tout le monde dteste BFM c'est chouette  :8-): 

Perso je prfre couter les conoclastes que des gars comme Jacques Attali...

====
Bref, pour revenir aux gilets jaunes :
Dfiance historique envers les politiques : "Les Franais ont un sentiment d'abandon"



> "On s'est pos la question de renommer notre enqute 'le baromtre de la dfiance politique'." Invit  commenter sur LCI les conclusions de la 10e enqute annuelle du Centre d'tude de la vie politique (Cevipof), ralis par l'institut OpinionWay, et publie ce vendredi par Le Figaro, le politologue, Bruno Cautrs, a voqu des rsultats "spectaculaires" et "une tendance extrmement lourde". 
> 
> Et pour cause : *on y apprend notamment que 85% des sonds pensent que les politiques ne se proccupent pas des Franais comme eux, tandis que seulement 9% dclarent avoir confiance dans les partis.* En outre, l'image des lus de la Rpublique est particulirement corne. Emmanuel Macron, qui semble concentrer, tant par sa personne que sa fonction, cette dfiance historique, recueille ainsi seulement 23% d'avis favorables. En un an, il a perdu 13 points de confiance.


"Gilets jaunes" : la dfiance  l'gard des mdias n'a jamais t aussi forte



> Cette dfiance n'est pas nouvelle, les Franais font de moins en moins confiance aux mdias paralllement  l'volution des rseaux sociaux. Mais selon Benjamin Meffre de Puremedias, "un cap nouveau a t franchi, car on voit de la haine contre les journalistes". Ceux-ci "sont victimes de coups, d'injures ou de crachats..." lors des manifestations de "gilets jaunes".


Hommages  Chavez, brouille avec Alain Soral et Quenelles d'or : le parcours sinueux de Vincent Lapierre, le reporter star chez les "gilets jaunes"



> Un "indpendant" face aux "journalistes mafieux"
> Mais contrairement aux nombreux journalistes agresss pendant les manifestations, Vincent Lapierre, qui n'a pas de carte de presse, ne craint pas d'tre pris  partie par les "gilets jaunes". Sur les groupes Facebook du mouvement, *il est rgulirement remerci et qualifi d'"honnte", "pas corrompu" et considr comme quelqu'un qui "dvoile comment fonctionne ce gouvernement avec tous ses journalistes mafieux". "On a l'impression que les autres journalistes prennent toujours le parti de Macron ou des policiers. Lui, c'est pas le cas*", estime Suzy, une "gilet jaune" du sud de la France, interroge par franceinfo.
> 
> "Quand on va en manif, on se fait tabasser par les CRS. Mais quand on regarde BFM, on nous dit qu'il n'y a que des casseurs et qu'ils attaquent les policiers.* On a besoin de journalistes comme lui, qui vont sur le terrain et qui montrent vraiment ce qui se passe*", ajoute Jonathan, qui a particip  plusieurs reprises aux cortges parisiens. Micro  la main, Vincent Lapierre laisse les manifestants exprimer une colre sans filtre o les insultes et invectives visant le gouvernement sont frquentes. Il n'hsite pas non plus  apporter son soutien au mouvement, notamment sur sa page Facebook : "a sent le rgime qui a peur et qui vacille. Les #GiletsJaunes doivent tenir bon, crit-il ainsi le 21 dcembre. Je serai encore avec eux demain pour relater ce qu'il se passe rellement."
> 
> Eric Drouet, l'un des leaders des "gilets jaunes", l'a lui-mme adoub en affirmant, le mme jour, que pour l'"acte 6", il n'avait contact que deux mdias : Vincent Lapierre et Brut, qui couvre les manifestations en direct vido.


====
Et sinon pour rigoler :
Marlne Schiappa : "Macron fait office de paratonnerre de 40 ans d'actions politiques"



> Pour elle, le nom des donateurs doit tre connu. "Je pose une question : qui finance les violences, qui finance les casseurs ? Il faut savoir si des puissances trangres financent ces casseurs", notamment *lItalie selon elle.*


 ::ptdr:: 

Le mouvement est repris un peu partout dans le monde.
Les  gilets jaunes  font leur apparition en Grande-Bretagne pour protester contre laustrit



> Aprs la France, la Hongrie ou encore lIrak, les  gilets jaunes  font leur apparition en Grande-Bretagne. Le mouvement anti-austrit Peoples Assembly appelle sur Facebook  une  manifestation nationale  samedi 12 janvier  Londres, demandant aux participants de revtir un gilet jaune.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Juste pour finir sur ce monsieur et aprs oui, on repasse sur les gilets jaunes :




> *Beaucoup des choses qu'il avait anticip ce sont pass*, il possde une norme crdibilit car l'histoire montre qu'il a souvent raison.
> Vous devriez essayer d'couter ses interventions.


Bah c'est normal, comme je le disais, il bosse dans la finance, en utilisant des pratiques parmi les plus risques (bear), il est pour le libre-change, etc. etc.

Donc oui, il a su anticiper ce qui allait arriver, puisque qu'il fait parti des responsables de ce qui est arriv...  ::aie:: 


Si je mets de l'eau dans une casserole et que j'allume le feu en dessous, je suis capable de prdire que l'eau va finir par bouillir.  ::mouarf:: 


Comme je l'ai dit dans mon message prcdent, vu le passif et l'activit professionnelle de ce monsieur, je ne comprends pas que tu le prennes en exemple ou comme personne  prendre au srieux, puisqu'il reprsente tout ce que tu critiques  longueur de temps (la finance, les traders, les banques, le libre-change, etc. etc.), je trouve juste cela illogique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc oui, il a su anticiper ce qui allait arriver, puisque qu'il fait parti des responsables de ce qui est arriv...


Non mais c'est pas George Soros le gars... Il n'a pas le pouvoir d'avoir un impact  l'chelle plantaire...
Comment George Soros a t-il fait sauter la Banque d'Angleterre ?
Ce n'est pas non plus Bernard Madoff, il ne fait pas des systmes de ponzis.

Alors ok il aide des gens trs riche  investir, il faut bien avoir un job...

Regardez un petit best of de l'poque :


C'est chouette a change du discours habituelle, personnellement je l'aime bien, si vous n'tes pas d'accord avec lui tant pis pour vous, vous tes libre de croire en ce que vous voulez, j'en ai rien  foutre.




> puisqu'il reprsente tout ce que tu critiques  longueur de temps (la finance, les traders, les banques, le libre-change, etc. etc.)


Alors dj pour la blague : "Il y a le bon financier et le mauvais financier".
Ok il n'est pas trop fan du protectionnisme mais on ne peut pas tre d'accord sur tout, je ne suis pas oblig d'tre d'accord avec lui sur 100% des sujets pour l'apprcier.
Ces interventions montrent un point de vue qu'on ne voit pas ailleurs, c'est enrichissant.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Edit 3: 3 pouces rouges de plus, mais toujours pas de rponses, changez pas les gars, vous tes les meilleurs...


Comme a vous voyez ce que a fait...

Cagnotte Leetchi en soutien aux policiers : dtranges donateurs nocturnes et insomniaques

Pis bon... quand on a l'esprit tourn  truquer des cagnottes de dons... on peut bien aller jusqu' truquer une lection, hein...
rhhaaa, mais qu'est-ce que je raconte, moi ! n'importe quoi, vraiment !  ::rouleau:: 

Par contre, dans le sens inverse, ils se demandent si c'est pas truqu par l'Italie et la Russie... on sent bien qu'ils meurent d'envie de retracer tous les donateurs de Dettinger :




=> "Gilets jaunes" : pour l'acte IX ce samedi, l'appel au "bank run" pour ruiner les banques

----------


## Mingolito

> Et elle est entretenue par un bot qui fait des dons de faon exponentielle la nuit, avec des dons multiples de noms identiques avec parfois des usurpations d'identits.


Voila pris en flagrant dlis de publications de fakes news : *Gilets jaunes. Rumeurs et fake news autour de la cagnotte  un million d'euros pour les forces de lordre*.

Ecthelion2 = compltiste spcialis en propagation de fakes news et autre balivernes notoires  ::bravo:: 

En fait les gilets jaunes c'est n de fakes news propages sur les rseaux sociaux, genre ces escrocs ont juste oubli que la France est un des pays au monde qui fait le plus de redistributions de solidarit au monde....

----------


## Marco46

> C'est pas des sanctions commerciales, c'est l'arme qui serait envoy.


L'arme de qui ?

----------


## Jipt

> En fait les gilets jaunes c'est n de fakes news propages sur les rseaux sociaux, genre ces escrocs ont juste oubli que la France est un des pays au monde qui fait le plus de redistributions de solidarit au monde....


et de distribution en tir direct de flashballs dans la tronche, ceux qui y ont laiss un il te remercient,  ::furax:: 

Franchement, faut pas avoir honte pour crire ce que tu cris...

----------


## Mingolito

Mais oui, avoir pill et dtruit  l'arc de triomphe c'est tellement constructif pour solutionner les problmes, les forces de l'ordre avait qu' laisser cette foule de dbile mentaux y mettre le feux pendant que tu y es...

Avant que les flashballs, pistolets  eau, matraquounettes, boules puantes et autres petits jouets arrivent  la demande de politiques sans couilles c'est l'arme qui tiraient sur les manifestants autrefois, tu prfre a peut tre  ::koi::

----------


## fredoche

Mongolito mon chri  ::aie::  z'ont pill des bouts de pierre de l'arc les vilains casseurs ? ohhh z'ont mis l'arc par terre, z'ont tout ras ?
Tu sais il y avait dj le feu sous l'arc de triomphe, on appelle a "la flamme ternelle" du soldat inconnu. 
T'as bien raison, les matraquounettes ils les carrent dans des culs d'habitude.

Et c'est le rve avou de Jules Ferry que tu voques, tu es un visionnaire  ::zoubi::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pis bon... quand on a l'esprit tourn  truquer des cagnottes de dons... on peut bien aller jusqu' truquer une lection, hein...


On est pas encore certains  100% que la cagnotte tait truqu.
Par contre on sait que Valls a truqu une lection, mais pas assez pour que a compte.
Manuel Valls : pourquoi son lection est valide, malgr 66 "irrgularits"
Au final il tait tellement impopulaire qu'il a du quitter la France  ::ptdr:: 




> => "Gilets jaunes" : pour l'acte IX ce samedi, l'appel au "bank run" pour ruiner les banques


a c'est assez norme, les gilets jaunes pourraient dclencher un bank run et les banques tomberaient comme des dominos.




> L'arme de qui ?


Les armes des pays dont les banques attendent le plus de remboursement de dette j'imagine ?
Mais en gros je pensais aux USA, vu que c'est eux qui utilisent l'arme pour faire du chantage, par exemple ds qu'un pays producteur de ptrole commence  dire qu'il souhaite vendre son ptrole dans une autre monnaie tout de suite il y a la guerre dans son pays.
On l'a vu en Irak et en Libye par exemple.
Au moins pour l'Irak la France n'est pas intervenu, on a pas trahi Saddam Hussein, par contre on a trahi Kadhafi...



Bref c'est pas le sujet.
Mais  la fin c'est quasi sr que tout le monde perdra son patrimoine, tous nos comptes passeront  zro.
Les prts  taux ngatif a n'a pas de sens, c'est une anomalie et a finira mal.

===
C'est un peu li aux gilets jaunes :
La gauche condamne les drives insupportables de Jean-Luc Mlenchon



> Jean-Luc Mlenchon lui-mme considre quil a quitt la gauche, il est sur autre chose et prend un risque considrable  crer des dynamiques quil ne matrisera pas et qui peuvent conduire  une fusion des Rouges et des Bruns , a dnonc le dput socialiste sur Franceinfo, faisant rfrence  un rapprochement avec le Rassemblement national.  Ce serait une initiative dramatique () qui conduirait la France dans le mur , a-t-il mis en garde.


Le systme attaque Melenchon ^^
Si a se trouve a va augmenter sa popularit, vu que la majorit des citoyens franais ont compris que le PS s'en foutait du social.
Le PS a fait 6,36% aux prsidentielles, la prochaine fois il va se faire battre par Debout la France  ::P:  (enfin si il n'y a pas de rvolution d'ici l, le mouvement des gilets jaunes va peut-tre aller au bout, ce sera fini de la 5ime rpublique et peut-tre mme de la rpublique tout court, on va peut-tre inventer un nouveau systme plus dmocratique).

===
Il est nul Macron, il met de l'huile sur le feu  la veille de la 9ime manifestation de suite ^^
Pour Emmanuel Macron, beaucoup trop de Franais oublient le sens de l'effort
En mme pas 2 ans au pouvoir, on pourrait dj crire un livre avec toutes les conneries qu'il a dit, alors qu'il a toute une quipe de conseillers qu'ils le coachent.
Il pourrait s'en tenir au script au lieu d'improviser...

EDIT :



> Voila pris en flagrant dlis de publications de fakes news : *Gilets jaunes. Rumeurs et fake news autour de la cagnotte  un million d'euros pour les forces de lordre*.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'un mdia dit quelque chose que c'est vrai... 
Ouest France a publi a aussi :
La cote dEmmanuel Macron et ddouard Philippe se redresse



> Le Prsident franais et son Premier ministre gagnent respectivement 3 % et 1 % dopinions favorables. Un quatrime sondage en quatre jours qui doit montrer un regain de popularit des deux ttes de lexcutif.


Jmets quelque doutes, a ne semble pas coller  la ralit.

----------


## Jipt

> a c'est assez norme, les gilets jaunes pourraient dclencher un bank run et les banques tomberaient comme des dominos.


Mais dans tes rves !

Une fois que la bote  biftons est vide, l'cran t'affichera un "Dsol j'ai plus d'images, allez vous rouler" et recrachera la carte (s'il est bien lun). Dans tous les cas, les comptes bancaires ne seront pas impacts.
Reviens sur Terre, ma poule, tu t'enflammes tellement que tu pars en vrille.


Quant  rpondre  mongol-itou, a revient  cautionner ses potes qui m'ont coll 6  :-1:  quand je parle des souffrances de ceux qui ont perdu un il, en gnral _ad vitam aeternam_ et pour des jeunes c'est trs con.
Et le premier qui me dit "z'avaient qu' pas y aller", je lui rpondrai : "fallait pas natre, tant qu' faire" : compltement idiot.

En fait ce monument, initi par un dbile sanguinaire qui a tu et fait tuer des millions de gens qui ne demandaient rien  personne, faudrait juste le raser pour effacer cette ignominie. Y en a marre de glorifier la mort et ceux qui la donnent.

----------


## fredoche

Et ceux qui la reoivent : gloire  ce mort inconnu (si a se trouve c'est un schleu) 
Marre de cette glorification militariste a c'est sur, on baigne dedans depuis tout petit et le 14 juillet on voit les bidasses dfiler en rangs serrs en plein Paris. Alors qu'en 1789, c'est les mmes qui devaient tirer sur le peuple.
Dingue quand mme le mme genre de dfil qu'en URSS pour l'arme rouge devant le kremlin ou pour Poutine.

Jipt tu es un des rares clairvoyants

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une fois que la bote  biftons est vide, l'cran t'affichera un "Dsol j'ai plus d'images, allez vous rouler" et recrachera la carte (s'il est bien lun). Dans tous les cas, les comptes bancaires ne seront pas impacts.
> Reviens sur Terre, ma poule, tu t'enflammes tellement que tu pars en vrille.


Bon l a n'arrivera pas, mais thoriquement si tout le monde se rendait en mme dans tous les distributeurs pour sortir leur argent, les banques de toute l'UE seraient oblig de fermer.

 Chypre les banques taient fermes  un moment.
Chypre : Le "bank run", la terreur  l'ouverture des banques



> CHYPRE - Jeudi 28 mars la petite le mditerranenne va se rveiller dans l'inconnu  10 heures du matin. Et srement bien plus tt pour ses habitants s'ils veulent avoir une bonne place dans la file d'attente... En effet, aprs une fermeture des banques de 12 jours, quel comportement vont adopter les chypriotes quand les guichets rouvriront,  midi, heure locale (11h heure franaise)? Vont-ils se prcipiter pour retirer tout leur argent, au risque de faire "crasher" les tablissements financiers ?


C'est pas une lgende le bank run, il y a plein d'articles qui en parlent en ce moment.
Gilets jaunes : "L'organisation d'une panique bancaire n'a jamais eu lieu jusqu'ici"



> Historiquement, les "bank run" ayant fait trembler le systme bancaire sont toujours le fait de mouvements de panique dsorganiss. Le premier de l'histoire remonte  1797.  cette poque, les Anglais craignent une invasion franaise et des milliers de clients se ruent dans leurs banques, les contraignant  cesser ses oprations.
> 
> Durant la crise des subprimes en 2008, le mme scnario a eu lieu en Grande-Bretagne. "Devant la rumeur de faillite de Northern Rock, des milliers de clients s'taient rus sur les distributeurs de cette banque, donnant lieu  des images hallucinantes", rappelle Christophe Dansette. "La banque n'avait pas pu rsister et Londres avait t contraint de la nationaliser."


Les banques, les mdias et les politiciens sont oblig de dire que le risque n'existe pas, parce que si ils disent qu'il existe, les gens vont paniqu et vont aller retirer leur argent.
On va la pression qu' subit Eric Cantona  l'poque...
Alors que c'tait un gars tout seul et les mdias ont tout de suite t en alerte pour lui faire fermer sa gueule.
Si vraiment a risquait rien on ne l'aurait pas autant embt.




> Marre de cette glorification militariste a c'est sur, on baigne dedans depuis tout petit et le 14 juillet on voit les bidasses dfiler en rangs serrs en plein Paris.


Ce n'est pas populaire d'tre contre les dfils militaire en France.
On a bien vu avec va Joly :
Eva Joly propose la suppression du dfil militaire du 14 Juillet

Les militaires sont utile avec toutes les attaques terroristes en France.




> Y en a marre de glorifier la mort et ceux qui la donnent.


C'est l'histoire de France, les plus beau btiments du monde et les plus belles uvres d'arts sont gnralement soit religieux, soit militaire.
Bref il faut garder les traces historiques, sinon vous tes comme ISIS qui dtruit le patrimoine de certains pour recrire l'histoire.
Destruction du patrimoine culturel par l'tat islamique
Top 5 des sites antiques dtruits par Daesh pour lesquels l'EI ne s'est mme pas excus

----------


## Marco46

> Les armes des pays dont les banques attendent le plus de remboursement de dette j'imagine ?
> Mais en gros je pensais aux USA, vu que c'est eux qui utilisent l'arme pour faire du chantage, par exemple ds qu'un pays producteur de ptrole commence  dire qu'il souhaite vendre son ptrole dans une autre monnaie tout de suite il y a la guerre dans son pays.
> On l'a vu en Irak et en Libye par exemple.


Ya une rgle en gopolitique c'est qu'on s'en prend pas directement  un pays qui dispose d'une capacit de frappe nuclaire. Surtout quand ce pays peut frapper partout et n'importe quand avec trs peu de chance d'tre contr.

----------


## Jipt

> Bon l a n'arrivera pas, mais thoriquement si tout le monde se rendait en mme dans tous les distributeurs pour sortir leur argent, les banques de toute l'UE seraient obliges de fermer.


T'es vraiment un boulet, dur de la comprenette !
'tain, quand y a plus d'images  distribuer parce que la bobote est vide, l'cran t'affiche "indisponible" et tu repars la queue entre les jambes.
C'est si compliqu que a  comprendre ?




> C'est l'histoire de France, les plus beaux btiments du monde et les plus belles uvres d'arts sont gnralement soit religieux, soit militaires.


Chacun ses gots, mais le got a s'duque et perso, je trouve a  vomir. Tiens tu devrais lire "au revoir l-haut". Et j'ai dit _lire_, pas _regarder le film_.


Merci, fredoche,  ::zoubi:: 
 ::coucou::

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'cran t'affiche "indisponible" et tu repars la queue entre les jambes.


Tu vas dans un autre distributeur, tu changes de ville, tu changes de rgion, tu changes de pays.
Il y a un paquet de distributeurs en France et dans l'UE.




> Chacun ses gots, mais le got a s'duque et perso, je trouve a  vomir.


Vous tes minoritaire.
Peut-tre que vous trouvez que a c'est beau :

Que ce soit le Domestikator ou le Centre Pompidou c'est moche.
C'est a l'art moderne :
PLUG ANAL DE LA PLACE VENDME: L'ARTISTE RENONCE  REGONFLER
Dans les muses il y a plein de toiles et de sculpture en rapport aux batailles et c'est plus chouette que a.




> Ya une rgle en gopolitique c'est qu'on s'en prend pas directement  un pays qui dispose d'une capacit de frappe nuclaire.


Dans la prochaine guerre il y a aura les USA, la Chine et la Russie et les 3 ont un Arsenal nuclaire.

----------


## Jipt

> Tu vas dans un autre distributeur, tu changes de ville, tu changes de rgion, tu changes de pays.
> Il y a un paquet de distributeurs en France et dans l'UE.


D'accord.
Donc ce n'est *pas du tout* un bank run, tu vois, tu n'es pas cohrent et tu nous fais perdre notre temps.




> Dans les muses il y a plein de toiles et de sculpture en rapport aux *batailles* et c'est *plus chouette* que a.


Ouais, le cul pos sur un banc en train de bouffer du pop-corn.

Mets-toi donc  la place du gars qui s'est fait emporter la moiti de la gueule, ou les deux jambes, ou qui retient ses boyaux avec ses moignons de bras, ou qui russit  rentrer entier mais qui retrouve sa ville dvaste, sa maison anantie avec sa femme et ses enfants sous des tonnes de gravats, et tout a pour que les financiers et gros industriels puissent continuer  s'engraisser, t'es lourd ryu, t'es lourd c'est monstrueux.

----------


## fredoche

Candide plutt et encore je ne sais pas s'il ne le fait pas exprs. Je finis par bien l'aimer notre ryu, il  a un avis sur tout   ::mouarf::  Je dois tre un des rares  le plusser de temps en temps.  ::aie:: 

J'ai vot Eva Joly, et je ne savais mme pas qu'elle proposait a. Je me rjouis de mon action passe donc.



> Les militaires sont utile avec toutes les attaques terroristes en France.


Voui et l tu t'entends rpondre que la marmotte... et le chocolat... Bref 
Les militaires sont inutiles dans la plupart des cas et face aux attaques terroristes ils sont plus surement l'une des causes que une solution in fine, voir Isral par exemple. En tous cas en France ils n'ont empch aucune attaque, aucune. Au mieux ils servent de mesure de rtorsion.

Moi je suis tonn d'autant d'hypocrisie, le plug anal c'est peut-tre pas trs beau, mais c'est diablement coquin. Et au moins il n'y a pas dambigut sur l'usage, contrairement  ces matraquounettes dont mongolito a l'air d'tre un fervent adepte. 

Quand au domestikator, je trouve a plus joli qu'un char d'assaut de toute faon  ::zoubi::

----------


## Marco46

> Dans la prochaine guerre il y a aura les USA, la Chine et la Russie et les 3 ont un Arsenal nuclaire.


Tu connais la citation de Einstein je suppose : "I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones."

----------


## Mingolito

Par rapport  *Plug anal de la place Vendme* : l'artiste renonce  regonfler, ce qu'il aurait t pertinent de faire : 1) supprimer totalement le budget de la culture, vendre le ministre de la culture, ne pas augmenter les taxes, donc ne pas avoir de gilets jaunes, ne pas avoir plus de 30 milliards de dommages et de manque  gagner  cause de gilets jaunes ce qui va empirer les problmes....

Pendant qu'on y est supprimer la taxe sur l'audiovisuel et vendre les chaines TV publique, encore une belle mesure que Macron aurait du faire...
Et aussi supprimer l'asile politique et les allocations aux asils... etc. Bref diminuer plus massivement les normes couts de l'tat.
Voila comment on regagne du pouvoir d'achats intelligemment...

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'accord.
> Donc ce n'est *pas du tout* un bank run


Si parce que plein de cash serait retir de plein de distributeurs, les banques seraient dans une situation inconfortable.
Il peu y avoir un mouvement de panique qui motive tous les unions europens  retirer un maximum de liquide avant que les banques ferment.
Si d'un coup beaucoup de franais allaient en mme temps retirer de l'argent dans les distributeurs de France, a poserait problme aux banques.

Bref, laisse tomber, de toute faon a n'arrivera pas pour le moment.




> Ouais, le cul pos sur un banc en train de bouffer du pop-corn.


Les citadelles c'est beau.
Liste du patrimoine mondial en France
Il y a des abbayes, des basiliques, des cathdrales, des fortifications (Vauban), etc.

Aujourd'hui on ne produit plus rien de beau, il n'y a plus de btiment styl comme la cathdrale de notre dame.




> Mets-toi donc  la place du gars qui s'est fait emporter la moiti de la gueule, ou les deux jambes, ou qui retient ses boyaux avec ses moignons de bras, ou qui russit  rentrer entier mais qui retrouve sa ville dvaste, sa maison anantie avec sa femme et ses enfants sous des tonnes de gravats, et tout a pour que les financiers et gros industriels puissent continuer  s'engraisser


Oui alors dans le monde moderne les guerres sont causes par la finance et les seuls gagnants des guerres sont ceux qui prtent l'argent et ceux qui vendent les armes.
C'est en effet dgueulasse que ceux qui causent les guerres en soit les bnficiaire (la finance).
La finance est responsable de la crise conomique actuelle, les peuples subissent l'austrit, ils sont taxs  fond et l'argent va vers les banques...

Quand on reconstruira le monde aprs la 3ime guerre mondial, il faudra faire quelque chose contre la finance pour viter de rester dans cette boucle.

Mais dans l'histoire les guerres sont importantes, par exemple pour lutter contre ces ******* d'anglais, ou viter de finir allemands.
Il y a aussi eu des guerres en Amrique, avec les Franais qui taient du ct des natifs amricains contre les ****** d'anglais.




> Tu connais la citation de Einstein je suppose : "I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones."


Ouais je connais cette citation, mais aprs il y a le M.A.D, si je t'envoie une bombe atomique tu m'envoies une bombe atomique, donc on ne va pas s'envoyer de bombe atomique.
Sa citation est conne quelque part, parce que si on revient aux btons et aux cailloux, il n'y aura plus d'alliance mondiale  ::P:  Donc pas de guerre mondiale, ce sera juste des batailles entre tribus pour du territoire.

Mais aprs c'est comme dans Futurama, o un moment des extraterrestres dtruisent la vie sur terre et a repart :



Si les USA et la Chine investissent  fond dans l'IA, c'est clairement pour la guerre...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Les militaires sont utile avec toutes les attaques terroristes en France.


Peut-tre mais quel rapport ?

Ce n'est pas parce que tu supprimes le dfil du 14 juillet, que tu es oblig de dissoudre toutes les forces armes du pays hein... 

A te lire on a l'impression que cela les mettrait au chmage de ne plus dfiler le 14.  ::ptdr:: 




@Mingolito :

----------


## Ryu2000

> Peut-tre mais quel rapport ?


C'tait juste pour dire que les franais aiment l'arme et les dfils militaire.
De toute faon nous n'avons pas le choix, tous les pays ont besoin d'une arme.
Mme les Suisses qui sont neutre, on une grosse arme, il y a un service militaire l-bas, le peuple est prt  dfendre son pays.
Il y a des scnarios qui sont prvu, comme des vagues de migrants venu d'Europe, les Suisses sont prt  protger leur frontire pour empcher des trangers de venir.
L'arme suisse joue  se faire peur avec le scnario apocalyptique d'une Europe qui s'effondre



> L'exercice, baptis CONEX 15, simule une crise conomique dans une  Union europenne fictive, compose de nouveaux pays et dlimite par des frontires diffrentes. Un scnario de fin du monde qui prvoit galement que la Suisse soit menace par un afflux massif de rfugis, par des organisations criminelles puissantes et un march noir croissant. Les soldats s'entraneront  protger la frontire et  la construction de campements. Ils se dploieront galement aux points nodaux du pays, tels des centrales nuclaires ou lectriques ainsi que des voies de transports.


L'arme est ncessaire pour dfendre son pays.
Mme si elle est souvent utilis pour des mauvaises raisons, comme Sarkozy qui a ordonn  l'arme d'assassiner Kadhafi  ::calim2:: 

===
Le dfil militaire franais est tellement classe que Trump veut un dfil militaire US.
Inspir du 14 Juillet, le dfil militaire souhait par Donald Trump est repouss

Et l ils ont dit "Vous vous rappelez des annes 90 avec la House ? Il y avait un grand mouvement French Touch, des franais ont rendu la House mainstream. C'tait cool Stardust, Modjo, Air, Etienne de Crecy et tout a, tenez voil du Daft Punk" :

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'tait juste pour dire que les franais aiment l'arme et les dfils militaire.


Comment tu le sais, il y a eu un sondage chez chaque franais pour leur demander ? 





> De toute faon nous n'avons pas le choix, tous les pays ont besoin d'une arme.
> Mme les Suisses qui sont neutre, on une grosse arme, il y a un service militaire l-bas, le peuple est prt  dfendre son pays.
> 
> [...]
> 
> L'arme est ncessaire pour dfendre son pays.
> Mme si elle est souvent utilis pour des mauvaises raisons, comme Sarkozy qui a ordonn  l'arme d'assassiner Kadhafi


J'aime quand je te dis que ce que tu racontes n'a aucun rapport, et que tu ressors exactement la mme btise dans le message suivant...

Supprimer le dfil != supprimer l'arme, cela n'a strictement rien  voir.

 ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comment tu le sais, il y a eu un sondage chez chaque franais pour leur demander ?


Il y a eu des sondages :
SONDAGE BFMTV - Les Franais opposs  la suppression du dfil du 14 juillet



> Les Franais restent attachs au dfil militaire du 14 juillet sur les Champs-Elyses,  Paris. Selon un sondage exclusif CSA pour BFMTV, 53% d'entre eux se disent en effet opposs  la suppression de cette parade traditionnelle, organise chaque anne depuis 1880 pour marquer la fte nationale franaise. A contrario, 29% se disent favorables  une suppression.





> Supprimer le dfil != supprimer l'arme, cela n'a strictement rien  voir.


Moi perso j'en ai rien  foutre du dfil, je trouve a chiant.
Mais j'aime bien l'arme, mme si on leur donne des ordres de merde, comme dtruire des pays qui n'ont rien demand et protger des synagogues...
Le problme c'est le pouvoir, ce n'est pas l'arme.

Il faut tre sympa avec l'arme si un jour on veut une rvolution en France.

----------


## Charvalos

Mais, je croyais que les sondages ne voulaient rien dire pour toi ? Aurais-je mal lu ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il y a eu des sondages :
> SONDAGE BFMTV - Les Franais opposs  la suppression du dfil du 14 juillet


Le bout important de ma phrase tait "chez chaque franais", perso, on ne m'a rien demand. 

Tu le dis assez souvent toi-mme, comme l'a rappel Charvalos, que les sondages, on leur fait dire ce que l'on veut. :p

----------


## Charvalos

> Tu le dis assez souvent toi-mme et comme l'a rappel Charvalos, les sondages, on leur fait dire ce que l'on veut. :p


Je n'ai jamais dit a, nuance. Perso, les sondages sont l pour montrer une tendance et pas une strict vrit.

Mais Ryu n'arrte pas de nous rabcher  longueur de topic que les sondages ne veulent rien dire. Mais bizarrement, il change de disque quand il en trouve un qui correspond  ce qu'il dit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais, je croyais que les sondages ne voulaient rien dire pour toi ? Aurais-je mal lu ?


Ben coutez quand il y aura le Rfrendum d'Initiative Citoyenne, vous rassemblerez le nombre de signatures suffisantes pour poser cette question lors d'un rfrendum, il y aura des mois et des mois de dbats entre pro et anti dfil militaire et on verra bien le rsultat final. Perso j'en ai strictement rien  foutre. (le seul truc cool des dfils militaire c'est quand Macron se fait huer)

Mais en effet les sondages c'est un peu de la merde (surtout ceux en rapport aux lections), mais quand c'est un sujet secondaire c'est peut-tre un peu plus prt de la ralit...
Quoi qu'avec un chantillon reprsentatif de 1000 personnes, c'est un peu n'importe quoi.
Peut-tre que tous les sondages sont orients.

Il y a des sondages louches :
Sondage : les Franais favorables  lautorisation "matrise" du cannabis



> L'enqute affirme que "les Franais sont prts  envisager une politique alternative  condition qu'elle s'accompagne d'une rgulation et d'un encadrement rigoureux". Elle explique qu'"une rgulation et un encadrement du cannabis pourraient consister  fixer des rgles concernant sa production, sa distribution et sa consommation en France, tout en maintenant son interdiction dans certains cas".
> 
> Selon l'enqute, 51% des sonds se dclarent favorables  cette ide de rserver l'usage du cannabis aux seuls adultes, contre 40% d'opinion contraire.
> 
> *En revanche, les Franais ne sont pas favorables  la "vente libre avec une rgulation de l'Etat". Seuls 41% des sonds se dclarent favorables  l'ide que "le cannabis pourrait tre mis en vente libre avec une rgulation de l'Etat" (49% d'opinion contraire).*


Seulement 41% de franais pour une vente libre du cannabis, a me semble faible...
Mais d'un ct les franais n'ont pas t duqu sur ce sujet.

Il faudrait faire a :
La Nouvelle-Zlande annonce un rfrendum sur le cannabis rcratif



> Le gouvernement de Nouvelle-Zlande a annonc mardi qu'un rfrendum sur la lgalisation du cannabis  usage rcratif serait organis en 2020 en mme temps que les lgislatives.
> 
> L'organisation d'un tel scrutin faisait partie des conditions mises par le Parti des Verts au moment de ngocier sa participation au gouvernement de Jacinda Ardern  la suite des lections de 2017.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je n'ai jamais dit a, nuance. Perso, les sondages sont l pour montrer une tendance et pas une strict vrit.


Non je voulais juste dire que "tu le rappelais" dans le sens o "que Ryu le disait tout le temps", c'est moi qui ait mis un "et" en trop, je corrige dsol.

----------


## Jipt

> De toute faon nous n'avons pas le choix, *tous* les pays ont besoin d'une arme.


Je compte *22* drapeaux dans cette liste...

----------


## Ryu2000

Alors : tous les pays ont besoin d'une arme ou d'un accord de dfense avec un pays tiers qui prcise que c'est l'arme d'un autre pays qui doit assurer sa dfense en cas de ncessit.
Si tu n'as rien pour te protger tu peux te faire envahir beaucoup trop facilement.
Il faut pouvoir se dfendre comme les Suisses.
En cas de crise les frontires suisses seront super protges, c'est obligatoire si tu veux survivre.

----------


## Jipt

> Si tu n'as rien pour te protger tu peux te faire envahir beaucoup trop facilement.
> Il faut pouvoir se dfendre comme les Suisses.
> En cas de crise les frontires suisses seront super protges, c'est obligatoire si tu veux survivre.


Tu parles d'un avenir...  ::vomi:: 

Et on a vu ce que a a donn au Viet-Nam dans les annes '70, cette stratgie ( part enrichir les industriels de l'acier)...

Bref,

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je compte *22* drapeaux dans cette liste...


C'est louche ta liste, y a un pays qui s'appelle Grenade, et qui n'aurait pas d'arme...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu parles d'un avenir...


Tu parles comme un franc-maon, je n'apprcie pas du tout ce point de vue.
Je ne suis pas dans le trip "une nation c'est un htel", "nous sommes tous frre", "le monde n'est qu'un grand pays", etc.
Chaque nation doit dfendre sa culture.
Il faut qu'on se sente en Suisse quand on est en Suisse, qu'on se sente en Italie quand on est en Italie.
Si on laisse entrer des dizaines de millions de clandestins qui ne veulent pas s'intgrer a va mal aller, et a finira peut-tre en guerre civile.

D'ailleurs maintenant avec les gilets jaunes on entend moins les mdias essayer de crer de l'islamophobie en France, parce que l'actualit est occup par autre chose, c'est pas mal.

Tu peux venir en France si tu veux participer au projet Franais, si tu ne veux pas vivre comme un Franais ne vient pas.
Tu ne peux pas imposer ton mode de vie  la France.

En cas de crise la Suisse doit se dfendre pour ne pas disparaitre, elle ne peut pas se laisser submerger par des trangers... 
La base d'une nation c'est des frontires, une monnaie et des lois.

----------


## Jipt

> Il faut qu'on se sente en Suisse quand on est en Suisse, qu'on se sente en Italie quand on est en Italie.


Et pourquoi _Il faut qu'on se sente dans le monde quand on est dans le monde, qu'on se sente dans le monde quand on est dans le monde._ ne fonctionnerait pas ?  cause de la rptition ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> qu'on se sente dans le monde quand on est dans le monde.


Mais c'est n'importe quoi... a n'existera jamais. Le plus gros ensemble sur terre c'est le continent, parce qu'on peut toujours dire Afrique VS Asie ou Europe VS Amrique du Sud.
Pour qu'un sentiment mondial apparaisse il faudrait que des extraterrestres viennent nous attaquer ou nous envahir (ce qui ne peut pas arriver).

On ne peut pas tre partout chez soi (c'est peut-tre le cas pour une minorit de riches cosmopolites), la grande majorit des gens sont bien chez eux.
Les langues doivent tre diffrentes, les traditions doivent tre diffrentes, les religions doivent tre diffrentes, il faut des spcialits culinaire, des faons de s'habiller, etc.
Il y a une histoire derrire et des conditions climatique propre.
C'est mieux que tout soit spcial plutt que normaliser et faire de la merde gnrique.

----------


## Darkzinus

Du Ryu dans toute sa splendeur ...  ::roll::

----------


## Buffet_froid

_(Sujet initial : les gilets jaunes
Pages 6-7 : la guerre, la banque, l'art contemporain et les nations  )_




> Dans la prochaine guerre il y a aura les USA, la Chine et la Russie et les 3 ont un Arsenal nuclaire.


Il n'y aura pas de 3me guerre mondiale. Une guerre mondiale consiste en une destruction de valeurs, entre super-puissances technologiques, ncessaire  la survie du Capital confront au problme mortel de la saturation des marchs.
Au lendemain de la seconde guerre mondiale, les USA ont vassalis leurs futurs concurrents technologiques,  savoir le Japon et l'Europe.
Depuis ce jour, les USA sont seuls au monde.

La Russie et la Chine, aprs des dcennies entires de capitalisme d'tat bolchevique, n'ont jamais dpass le stade de production secondaire et manufacturire.
La Chine ne reste rien d'autre que l'atelier du monde, et la Russie rien d'autre qu'une vaste rserve nergtique.
La Russie et la Chine sont encore moques de ce point de vue (voitures Lada, qualit "made in China"...).

Les recherches de pointe en techno-science, incarnes par les volutions en IA, se situent bien aux USA, et un peu en Europe / Japon.
La Chine, avec son programme spatial, a au moins 40 ans de retard sur les amricains (et leurs IA, comme le reste de leurs "prouesses" technologiques (aronautique par ex.), sont quasiment intgralement pompes des modles occidentaux).
Quant  la Russie, elle achetait du matriel militaire amricain durant la guerre froide...




> Par rapport  *Plug anal de la place Vendme* : l'artiste renonce  regonfler


Ses dtracteurs lui auraient suggr de se l'insrer ou ils pensent, ce  quoi "l'artiste" aurait rtorqu : "_vous ne croyez pas si bien dire !_"  ::P: 

Mais admirez ! Admirez cette beaut ! Cette courbure ! Cette couleur meraude moire d'un fruit caoutchouteux !
Ces dimensions, d'une subtilit rare, d'une lgance exquise ! Ce volume volumique empli d'un air arien !
Cette lan phallique, non sans rappeler les saints clochers de nos villages et autres chapelles fistines, pointant vers le Ciel, royaume du Tout-Puissant !
Et puis ce cordage, hrites d'antiques Moires, donnant  l'difice sa magnifique stabilit, son harmonieux quilibre dans cet urbanisme hostile, enfant du lointain Mansart, aujourd'hui peupl d'inconscients cyclistes et de vulgaires livreurs en camionnettes...
Comment ne peut-on pas rprimer une nauseuse exaltation devant ce chef-d'oeuvre ! cette merveille !
Comment rester de marbre devant ce prodige de plastique ?
Incomprhensible...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pages 6-7 : la guerre, la banque, l'art contemporain et les nations


La banque c'est directement li aux gilets jaunes.
C'est de la faute aux banques si le peuple se fait tondre et c'est pour a que le mouvement est apparu, les gens en avaient marre de payer des taxes  fond et de n'avoir aucun service en retour. Le gouvernement a fait la limitation  80 km/h pour flasher plus de vhicules et il a augment les taxes sur le carburant en utilisant l'cologie comme prtexte...




> Il n'y aura pas de 3me guerre mondiale.


Je pense que tu te trompes, il est probable qu'elle arrive dans relativement peu de temps. (a ne devrait pas mettre 30 ans  arriver)
C'est la seule solution que les pouvoirs connaissent pour rparer l'conomie... Je ne vois pas comment on pourrait viter un conflit majeur.
Si la guerre mondiale n'est pas proche, pourquoi les gros pays augmentent leur budget militaire ?

Budget record pour l'arme amricaine : Washington se prpare vraiment  la guerre (VIDEOS)



> Conformment aux promesses de Donald Trump, l'arme amricaine va bnficier d'une dotation budgtaire record pour 2019, avec une  augmentation de 54 milliards de dollars par rapport  l'anne prcdente. Avec 686 milliards de dollars, le budget 2019 reprsente,  quelques milliards prs, l'quivalent du PIB de la Suisse ou de l'Arabie saoudite. Autres ordres de grandeur : la Russie consacrait, selon les chiffres du Forum conomique mondial, l'quivalent de 66 milliards de dollars  ses armes en 2015, la France 55 milliards.


Budget militaire: la France devant la Russie mais derrire lArabie saoudite
Hausse du budget militaire chinois : raisonnable ou risque rgional ?




> Depuis ce jour, les USA sont seuls au monde.


Le pays est  deux doigts de la faillite, il suffit que les autres pays refusent le dollar et c'est bon...
La Chine et la Russie travaillent sur une monnaie bas sur l'or, ce sera beaucoup mieux que le dollar.
Le dollar est produit  l'infini par la FED, au bout d'un moment il faut raliser que le dollar ne vaut rien.




> La Chine, avec son programme spatial, a au moins 40 ans de retard sur les amricains (et leurs IA, comme le reste de leurs "prouesses" technologiques (aronautique par ex.), sont quasiment intgralement pompes des modles occidentaux).


Tu sous estimes la nouvelle vague d'ingnieur chinois. La Chine est forte en IA et la prochaine guerre se jouera un peu la dessus.




> Quant  la Russie, elle achetait du matriel militaire amricain durant la guerre froide...


LA RUSSIE A TEST AVEC SUCCS SON NOUVEAU MISSILE HYPERSONIQUE
Pour l'instant les boucliers anti-missile US ne peuvent rien faire contre ces missiles.
Donc ok les russes sont meilleur que dans un seul type d'arme, mais c'est dj a.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Si la guerre mondiale n'est pas proche, pourquoi les gros pays augmentent leur budget militaire ?


Je ne sais pas, au pif : faire plaisir aux lobbys de l'armement qui sont en gnral les premiers  lcher des gros chques pour financer une campagne ? 


A l'inverse, si effectivement il y avait une guerre mondiale, qui la dbuterait en attaquant qui ? Surtout que d'aprs toi, cela sera  cause de la finance, sauf qu'aujourd'hui, pratiquement tous les pays puissants ont une conomie librale, donc pourquoi se feraient-ils la guerre ? 

Je crois plus  des rvoltes au sein des diffrents pays, qu' une 3me guerre mondiale, surtout que le 1er qui attaquera, il ne faudra pas qu'il se loupe, car le retour de bton sera trs violent, sachant qu'on a 2/3 zigotos un peu tendu du slip en possession de l'arme atomique, il n'y aurait plus grand chose  reconstruire, en tous cas pas pendant un certain nombre d'annes...

----------


## BenoitM

> La banque c'est directement li aux gilets jaunes.
> C'est de la faute aux banques si le peuple se fait tondre et c'est pour a que le mouvement est apparu, les gens en avaient marre de payer des taxes  fond et de n'avoir aucun service en retour. Le gouvernement a fait la limitation  80 km/h pour flasher plus de vhicules et il a augment les taxes sur le carburant en utilisant l'cologie comme prtexte...


J'ai du mal a voir le lien avec les banques dans tes exemples  ::weird:: 




> Je pense que tu te trompes, il est probable qu'elle arrive dans relativement peu de temps. (a ne devrait pas mettre 30 ans  arriver)


A madame Irma  ::): 
Et ca fait 80 ans qu'il fait la mme prvision.
Bon a force il aura peut-tre raison.
Moi je dis qu'il est probable qu'une 3me guerre mondiale arrivent dans les 5000 ans  venir.
(en plus j'utilise "probable" comme ca on ne peut pas dire que je me suis tromp)
Et en plus s'il elle n'arrive pas c'est parce que j'ai prvenu qu'elle allait arrive   ::D: 




> Le pays est  deux doigts de la faillite, il suffit que les autres pays refusent le dollar et c'est bon...
> La Chine et la Russie travaillent sur une monnaie bas sur l'or, ce sera beaucoup mieux que le dollar.
> Le dollar est produit  l'infini par la FED, au bout d'un moment il faut raliser que le dollar ne vaut rien.


Ca aussi ca fait 50 ans qu'on le dit.
ps: faire une monnaie commune? je pensais que c'tait mal? 




> Pour l'instant les boucliers anti-missile US ne peuvent rien faire contre ces missiles.
> Donc ok les russes sont meilleur que dans un seul type d'arme, mais c'est dj a.


Je pense qu'il y a surtout des deux cots des armes nuclaires mais bon ca fait plaisir  nos petits militaires d'avoir de nouveau jouet  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> faire plaisir aux lobbys de l'armement qui sont en gnral les premiers  lcher des gros chques pour financer une campagne ?


Ouais a se tient un peu, l'industrie militaire soutenait en effet Sarkozy, Hollande Macron.
Et elle possde des gros mdias.




> A l'inverse, si effectivement il y avait une guerre mondiale, qui la dbuterait en attaquant qui ?


Non mais a c'est toujours du roman...
Quand on a fait croire que l'arme Syrienne avait utilis des armes chimiques, la guerre a faillit commencer.
Obama aurait pu dire "On attaque la Syrie" et la Russie et l'Iran taient oblig de venir dfendre leur pote.

Les USA ont plusieurs fois provoqu la Russie, la Russie est rest calme alors qu'elle tait parfois en droit de riposter.
Il y a eu de la tension entre USA et Russie  l'poque d'Obama.

Il y a aussi le Venezuela, les USA financent et organisent la contestation, mais les Russes viennent aider le pays.
Les USA veulent saccaparer le ptrole Venezuelien.




> cela sera  cause de la finance, sauf qu'aujourd'hui, pratiquement tous les pays puissants ont une conomie librale, donc pourquoi se feraient-ils la guerre ?


Quand t'es en guerre tu ne rembourses plus ta dette.
Et si tu gagnes t'arrives  faire payer l'ennemi.




> surtout que le 1er qui attaquera


Non mais c'est pas un truc direct, c'est pas les USA qui vont dbarquer en Russie. a ce fera avec des tiers.
On a bien fait croire que la premire guerre mondiale tait li  l'assassinat d'un archiduc d'Autriche.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> De toute faon nous n'avons pas le choix, tous les pays ont besoin d'une arme.


C'est mme une ncessite vitale et imprieuse ,faute de quoi il passerait par pertes et profits historiques (en arabe ,nous disons  il sera  conjugu au verbe "kana"  -verbe tre au pass)...

Tout cela parce que les rapports entre Etats sont rgis par la force,malgr le cache -misre onusien ,le Conseil de Scurit Onusien ntant que le force des 5 plus puissants sur le reste des faibles. et le Droit International la fiction juridique du sicle !!!

----------


## fredoche

> Comment ne peut-on pas rprimer une nauseuse exaltation devant ce chef-d'oeuvre ! cette merveille !
> Comment rester de marbre devant ce prodige de plastique ?
> Incomprhensible...


Une des meilleures ventes d'amazon, en noir ou en rose, avec un petit cur au bout  ::mrgreen:: 

A la base on appelle a un rosebud, un bouton de rose... les buds tu connais a ryu ?

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Une des meilleures ventes d'amazon, en noir ou en rose, avec un petit cur au bout


Ha ! Monsieur rvle sa source.





> les buds tu connais a ?


Vous avez peint votre "bott-plug" en jaune, sans doute, par solidarit.  ::mouarf::

----------


## fredoche

Bon j'ai le droit de dconner moi aussi, surtout quand tu en as un qui se paie la place Vendme, moi j'adore. Mais amazon section *hygine et sant*, c'est un sacr sex-shop.  ::mrgreen:: 

Cherche plutt du cot des "one bud" paul le hros, un autre registre, formes plus phalliques cependant. 

Pour la culture de Mongolito, il n'est jamais trop tard  ::zoubi::  https://www.franceinter.fr/economie/...avers-le-monde




> les gilets jaunes expriment un sentiment gnral qui monte  travers le monde, en France mais aussi en Afrique ou dans les mtropoles dAsie du Sud-Est. Les ingalits se creusent au niveau mondial, nous devons enrayer ce phnomne.


Melinda Gates, pouse du deuxime homme le plus riche du monde

----------


## Ryu2000

> Melinda Gates : "les gilets jaunes expriment un sentiment gnral qui monte  travers le monde"


C'est chouette quand la lutte sociale en France rayonne sur le monde.
D'autres peuples prennent les Franais en exemple et vont aussi comprendre que les politiciens, les mdias et les banques se foutent de leur gueule.

Et sinon il y a un mouvement "les foulard rouges" a ressemble  a :


Envie de crier flte, zut, crotte (chi)

----------


## fredoche

H bien ils sont gratins ceux-l  ::mrgreen:: 

2000 personnes selon le journaliste RT, c'est 5 fois moins que le nombre officiel de la police, comment a se fait ? ::ptdr:: 

ouep a flotte ce nombre, comme la virgule https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2019/0...he_a_23655775/

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Interview du mingolito  lunettes  l'initiative de la mobilisation, perturbe par l'intervention d'un autre mingolito  lunettes, plus turbulent et trs russophobe :


Le 1er mingolito  lunettes n'est pas  l'initiative du mouvement, c'est juste un troll venant de JVC... 

Tout comme les gens avec les bannires avec des coeurs avec les noms de Benalla et Macron taient aussi des trolls...


Faut faire un minimum de recherche hein, les fakenews, tout a tout a...

----------


## fredoche

jeuxVideo.Com ?
Qu'est ce que a vient foutre l dedans ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Et le 2e mongolito, c'est un vrai ? ::roll::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> jeuxVideo.Com ?
> Qu'est ce que a vient foutre l dedans ?


Bah derrire les trolleurs du forum, il y a de vrais tres vivants, comme toi et moi, et qui sont libres d'aller troller dans la rue si cela leur chante.  ::mouarf:: 

Aprs de JVC ou d'ailleurs, peu importe j'ai envie de dire, l'important la-dedans, c'est que ce n'est n'est pas l'instigateur du mouvement, et que tout ce qu'il raconte n'est pas spcialement reprsentatif du mouvement, et donc se baser sur son interview, pour dbattre sur ce mouvement, cela risque juste de faire passer ceux qui le ferait pour des idiots.

Ce qui est dommage, c'est surtout de venir poster cela hier, alors que cela a dj t publi partout depuis 2 jours que c'tait un troll. Je te laisse faire une simple recherche Google avec les termes "foulards rouges interview", c'est les premiers liens qui popent...





> Et le 2e mongolito, c'est un vrai ?


Lui aucune ide, je n'ai pas t cherch aussi loin. 


Aprs si vous voulez de l'illumin foulards rouges, il suffit d'aller couter la chronique de G.Meurice, ou de mater l'interview de Francis Pourbagher (bien qu'il a un peu tout bloqu partout et mme supprim son compte Twitter, car il a du se rendre compte de toute la merde qu'il disait), qui est un ancien directeur de cabinet du maire d'Asnires il me semble, et candidat aux lgislatives, et qui a dj t condamn en 2004 pendant qu'il tait directeur de cabinet  Asnires, car il utilisait les camras de surveillance pour traquer les colleurs d'affiches de l'opposition.

----------


## fredoche

> Aprs si vous voulez de l'illumin foulards rouges, il suffit d'aller couter la chronique de G.Meurice


J'ai cout videmment  ::mrgreen::  avant que tu ne le cites.

Sauf que lui il trouve toujours les plus gratins, et aprs la magie du montage  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Sauf que lui il trouve toujours les plus gratins, et aprs la magie du montage


On est bien d'accord qu'il passe des extraits choisis pour faire marcher sa chronique. ^^

Aprs c'est aussi pour cela que j'ai dit: "si vous voulez de l'illumins foulards rouges", et non pas "si vous voulez des avis objectifs et construits de foulards rouges".  ::aie:: 


[troll]En mme temps, peut-on vraiment trouver des avis construits chez des gens qui bloquent la route et gnent la circulation en manifestant, pour protester contre les gens qui bloquent la route et gnent la circulation en manifestant ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: [/troll]

----------


## MiaowZedong

Je trouve les foulards rouges encore plus consternants que les gilets jaunes. Si c'est a le dbat public en France, je vais regretter d'avoir appris le Franais plutt que, par exemple, le Finlandais.

----------


## Mat.M

> Je trouve les foulards rouges encore plus consternants que les gilets jaunes.


Pourquoi c'est pas bien les foulards rouges ? Il faudrait nous le prciser.
Les gens sont libres de faire ce qu'ils veulent en dmocratie non ? A condition videmment que cela n'empite pas sur celle des autres

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pourquoi c'est pas bien les foulards rouges ? Il faudrait nous le prciser.
> Les gens sont libres de faire ce qu'ils veulent en dmocratie non ? A condition videmment que cela n'empite pas sur celle des autres


Les gens sont libres d'tre idiots, a ne veut pas dire que c'est bien. Et comme je suis press: les foulards rouges sont des jusque-au-boutistes de la Macronie, et donc "pas bien" pour les mmes raisons que Macron est consternant.

P.S. si les mesures de Macron profitent  la majorit, les 9% les plus dmunis se font tondre pour financer le cadeau  la "petite classe moyenne" tandis que les 1% les plus riches restent les champions du bnfice (graphique du Monde).

----------


## Ecthelion2

> P.S. *si les mesures de Macron profitent  la majorit*, les 9% les plus dmunis se font tondre pour financer le cadeau  la "petite classe moyenne" tandis que les 1% les plus riches restent les champions du bnfice (graphique du Monde).


Oui enfin, il ne faut pas s'emballer non plus, c'est le pouvoir d'achat "*prvu*" en 2019 (donc ce n'est pas "profitent" mais "profiteront"), en prenant en compte les mesures budgtaires et les mesures relatives aux gilets jaunes (100 balles et un mars pour ceux touchant le SMIC), on verra quand on y sera, pour l'instant, il n'y a essentiellement que les mesures pour les 1% les plus riches que l'on a vu, et les coupes chez les 9% les plus pauvres... ^^

Et en soit, mme si les classes moyennes atteignaient vraiment cette hausse du pouvoir d'achat, cela ne justifie en rien de laisser crever de faim 9% de la population tout a pour goinfrer les 1% les plus riches... Si ce genre de graphique arrive  faire taire la grogne, cela ne ferait qu'augmenter ma honte de ce qu'est devenu ce pays...

----------


## Ryu2000

Le pouvoir d'achat est calcul par l'INSEE et la mthode utilis est mauvaise.

a c'est peut-tre un tout petit peu plus proche de la ralit que les statistiques de l'INSEE :
Le pouvoir d'achat des Franais en baisse depuis 2008



> Ce n'est pas qu'une impression, le pouvoir d'achat des Franais a rellement baiss depuis 2008. Selon l'OFCE, les mnages franais ont perdu en moyenne 440 euros par an de revenu disponible.


Un conomiste dnonce le grand mensonge du calcul du pouvoir d'achat



> Philippe Herlin.- Les calculs de l'Insee reposent sur des hypothses, des choix mthodologiques que je ne partage pas. L'institut minimise fortement l'inflation, essentiellement par deux biais. D'abord, le logement est sous-estim de faon criante: il reprsenterait aujourd'hui 6% du budget des mnages! Ce qui ne correspond  aucune ralit pour les Franais. L'Insee exclut notamment du budget des particuliers tous les logements achets, car cela est vu comme un investissement! De cette faon, la hausse de l'immobilier, surtout depuis 2000, est passe  l'as. Ensuite, *l'Insee inclut l'effet qualit dans l'volution du prix des produits. Il s'agit de faire baisser le prix rel d'un objet car sa qualit a augment. Par exemple, au fil des annes, le prix des Iphone a augment, mais selon l'Insee, son prix rel a baiss car les modles sont plus puissants, ont plus de fonctionnalits... cette approche est subjective. Cet effet qualit concerne les produits technologiques, mais pas seulement: galement des prix alimentaires, etc. Un quart des produits tudis chaque anne par l'institut subit cet effet.*
> 
> Je critique donc cette minoration globale de l'inflation, qui rpond  des objectifs politiques. Dans les annes 1970, lorsque l'inflation dcollait, ces mthodes ont t mises en place car beaucoup de minima sociaux sont indexs sur la hausse des prix (salaire minimum, retraites): c'est un vrai enjeu budgtaire pour l'tat.

----------


## Ecthelion2

@Ryu quel rapport ? Mme si ce que tu dis n'es pas faux, c'est un joli HS, comme d'hab...

Dj il ne s'agit pas la du calcul du pouvoir d'achat, mais d'une *prvision* pour plus tard dans l'anne, et ce n'est pas fait pas l'INSEE en l'occurrence, mais par l'*IPP* (Institut des Politiques Publiques), c'est marqu sur le graphique... 


@Miaowzedong : d'ailleurs en parlant de hausse de pouvoir d'achat prvue pour les classes moyennes, est-ce qu'ils ont pris en compte les consquences de la loi agriculture et alimentation, qui  partir de demain (vendredi 1er fvrier), va faire augmenter le prix de plusieurs dizaines voir centaines de produits en supermarch (en moyenne de 6.3%, mais cela peut monter jusqu' 10% sur certains produits) ? 

Mme pas sr que cette hausse prvue rattrape le pouvoir d'achat perdu d'ici l, c'est juste un enfumage de plus.


Et le plus marrant, c'est que le gouvernement compte sur la bonne volont des supermarchs, pour, avec l'argent gagner en plus, mieux payer l'industrie agro-alimentaire, afin qu'eux-mmes rmunres mieux les exploitants agricoles... 

Vous le sentez venir que l'argent ne va jamais arriver chez les exploitants ?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> @Ryu quel rapport ? Mme si ce que tu dis n'es pas faux, c'est un joli HS, comme d'hab...


C'est totalement en rapport avec a :



> c'est le pouvoir d'achat "*prvu*" en 2019 (donc ce n'est pas "profitent" mais "profiteront")


C'est faux ! Le pouvoir d'achat n'augmente pas, bien au contraire.

On nous fait croire que le pouvoir d'achat augmente, mais en pratique ce n'est absolument pas le cas.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Vous le sentez venir que l'argent ne va jamais arriver chez les exploitants ?


Jamais, peut-tre pas, certaines chaines vont utiliser cette hausse comme argument publicitaire en disant payer plus les agriculteurs. Par contre, je pense que ladite hausse sera surtout symbolique  ::aie:: 

(Bon, ptet pas avec les magasins bio qui fondent tout leur motto sur l'thique et l'quitable, mais c'est pas l o va la majorit des gens)

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est totalement en rapport avec a :
> 
> C'est faux ! Le pouvoir d'achat n'augmente pas, bien au contraire.
> 
> On nous fait croire que le pouvoir d'achat augmente, mais en pratique ce n'est absolument pas le cas.



Bah oui il n'augmente pas, car en l'occurrence, il s'agit d'une *prvision*, et que toutes les prvisions ne se ralisent pas (sinon la fin du monde aurait dj eu lieu 15 fois), surtout comme l, quand la moiti des trucs ne sont pas pris en compte. CE N'EST PAS UN VRAI CALCUL DU POUVOIR D'ACHAT DE TOUTES FACONS !

Et en plus ton lien dnonait le calcul fait par l'INSEE, et je le rpte la-aussi, ces prvisions sont faites par l'IPP et non l'INSEE, donc oui tu es HS...  


Donc je le te le redis : CE QUE TU DENONCES EST *PEUT-ETRE VRAI*, MAIS C'EST *HORS SUJET AVEC LE LIEN DE MIAOWZEDONG*.


Il faut lire les liens et les sources avant de gueuler !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et le plus marrant, c'est que le gouvernement compte sur la bonne volont des supermarchs, pour, avec l'argent gagner en plus, mieux payer l'industrie agro-alimentaire, afin qu'eux-mmes rmunres mieux les exploitants agricoles... 
> 
> Vous le sentez venir que l'argent ne va jamais arriver chez les exploitants ?


C'est la doctrine du "ruissellement" si cher  notre Prsident, et qui, on le sait n'a jamais fonctionn.

Mais le plus marrant, c'est que si cette loi tait rellement faite pour mieux rmunrer les producteurs agricoles, pourquoi alors ne pas obliger les distributeurs  baisser leurs marges sur les dits produits agricoles (c'est la marge la plus importante des distributeurs), plutt que de les obliger  augmenter leurs marges sur des produits industriels ( qui n'ont pour la plupart, rien  voir avec nos producteurs franais) ? On sent le foutage de gueule de premire.

Par contre, si les consommateurs veulent retrouver un peu de poids dans la distribution, il y a a

----------


## Jipt

> Par contre, si les consommateurs veulent retrouver un peu de poids dans la distribution, il y a a


Ah, je ne connaissais pas, a a l'air sympa, mais il a fallu que je leur crive :



> Bonjour,
> 
> je vois que vous proposez des yaourts, en marquant en gros sur l'image "Dmarche responsable", mais savez-vous que les emballages des dits yaourts, constitus d'un pot (sans doute en PVC comme les autres fabricants) sur lequel est colle une tiquette la plupart du temps indcollable, deviennent ainsi un dchet multi-composants donc inrecyclable alors que cette tiquette ne sert absolument  rien ( part  augmenter le cot du produit fini).
> 
> Quant au pot, rond, une fois lav, sa forme bien cylindrique le rend donc non empilable avec ceux des jours prcdents, gnrant ainsi une considrable augmentation du volume des dchets.
> Vous avez dit "Dmarche responsable" ? Hum hum...
> 
> Il vous suffit de comparer avec ce qu'on peut (encore, mais pour combien de temps ?) trouver chez Intermarch par exemple, avec leurs yaourts aux fruits de la marque Pturage, intgralement blancs, et lgrement de forme pyramidale donc trs facilement empilables (j'ai des photos qui le prouvent), que du bonheur pour celui ou celle qui se sent vraiment responsable.
> 
> ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Jipt, je n'ai pas dit que c'tait parfait. Je pense que l'ide est bonne, mais, comme tu le fais remarquer, il y a des amliorations possibles. Disons, qu'au moins, a a le mrite d'exister, et je pense qu'il est important de le faire savoir.

----------


## Jipt

> @Jipt, je n'ai pas dit que c'tait parfait. Je pense que l'ide est bonne, mais, comme tu le fais remarquer, il y a des amliorations possibles. Disons, qu'au moins, a a le mrite d'exister, et je pense qu'il est important de le faire savoir.


Ah mais tout  fait, tout  fait !
Sauf que ce que j'ai not, si a se trouve personne ne s'en tait rendu compte, et il fallait donc bien le leur signaler car, s'il est bien connu que "cent fois sur le mtier remets-toi  l'ouvrage", si on ne sait pas o a coince on ne va pas amliorer le truc (je ne parle pas des accents mais des pots).

Allez, bon app' !

----------


## fredoche

ouep
Bien vu Jipt 

Pour moi a parait plus tre de l'ordre d'une bonne opration marketing ce truc, mais peut-tre que je me goure...

En tout cas les statuts en ligne, je ne les trouve pas

----------


## Jipt

> Pour moi a parait plus tre de l'ordre d'une bonne opration marketing ce truc, mais peut-tre que je me goure...


C't'une manire discrte de faire de la marge : j'ai dcouvert d'autres pots de forme pyramidale, mais avec une forme en relief sur les quatre faces, qui ne servent absolument  rien, au contraire a gne le parcours de la cuillre pour bien racler (donc on gaspille du produit) mais surtout, le fait d'embosser les faces fait qu'il faut plus de matire pour fabriquer les faces.
Donc tout le monde marge et mange sur un truc discret et limite invisible.

Exactement comme en bagnole : si au lieu d'une route en ligne droite on lui fait faire des courbes, ben c'est mathmatique on va faire plus de route, donc on va consommer plus de carburant et on va laisser plus de micro-particules de caoutchouc.

----------


## fredoche

::mouarf::  Jipt

Tu me fais penser au Nutella que je sers  mes gamins... grrrr... autant vous dire que je ne suis pas un ayatollah du bio-co vu le nombre que j'en achte chaque mois  ::calim2:: 

Ou  tous ces tubes de cosmtiques dont tu laisses  coup sur 10% du produit dans le bordel 

Non je parlais de la belle opration marketing pour cette marque, uniquement associe  de la bonne grosse et grande (et grasse) distribution, et avec un cot bien beauf grande gueule qui va pas trs bien avec le "on est fait pour vous"... Et j'ai pas trouv les statuts de la coop qui devrait tre en ligne d'aprs ce qu'ils disent quand tu cherches  tre socitaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu me fais penser au Nutella


Juste pour faire la blague de la runion Tupperware : des technologies ont t dvelopp pour racler le fond, par exemple il existe des cuillre en silicone :


C'est bon la pte  tartiner  la noisette, il faut en prendre sans huile de palme  ::P: 
C'est trop sucre, trop gras, trop cher, mais c'est bon.

----------


## fredoche

La bonne vieille Maryse  ::roll:: 

Je ne sais pas, je n'en mange pas. Je ne crois pas que ce soit bon, c'est essentiellement du sucre et du gras. a a fait la fortune de Ferrero, 1re fortune d'Italie.

J'ai bien essay des alternatives bio, dittiques, quitables, responsables et tout, non... C'est comme pour le coca, et c'est l que le marketing est terrible. Dans d'autres pays certains ne jurent que par pepsi. 

Alors je leur envoie le message autant que je peux: "c'est que du sucre, que du gras". Et je prie pour que le diabte ne soit pas trop prcoce.

Tartin sur de la brioche tranche en plus ::calim2:: 

a reste cette part dindustriel que je n'arrive pas  foutre dehors de chez moi. Mais je n'abandonne pas la lutte.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne crois pas que ce soit bon, c'est essentiellement du sucre et du gras.


Gnralement les plats gras paraissent bon. Tout le monde est attir vers le gras. Toutes les versions allges sont moins bonne.
Pourquoi aimons-nous manger gras ?



> Il est temps de se poser les bonnes questions : pourquoi le gras attire tant ? Et pourquoi est-il si difficile d'en rguler la consommation une fois que l'on a le nez dedans ? Des chercheurs amricains se sont penchs sur la question de  lobsit hdoniste , cette faon de surconsommer du gras. Leur tude a t publie le 21 septembre sur le site de la revue scientifique Heliyon. 
> (...)
> C'est pour cette raison qu'une heure et demie aprs un dner copieux au fast-food, nous pourrions aisment en avaler un second. La mdecin nutritionniste et psychosomaticienne Nina Cohen-Koubi l'explique :  *Les produits gras font envie parce qu'ils sont onctueux pour notre palais*. Mais ne contenant pas de protine, ils ne rassasient pas et nous condamnent  manger plus.  Sans oublier que le sucre des sauces et les desserts qui accompagnent la junk-food stimulent rapidement l'apptit en augmentant notre glycmie.





> Alors je leur envoie le message autant que je peux: "c'est que du sucre, que du gras". Et je prie pour que le diabte ne soit pas trop prcoce.


Alors en fait le sucre ne rend pas diabtique, par contre le sucre peut rendre obse et l'obsit peut rendre diabtique.




> a reste cette part dindustriel que je n'arrive pas  foutre dehors de chez moi.


Il est possible de faire sa propre brioche maison et sa propre patte  tartiner  la noisette.

----------


## fredoche

Voui tu sais mes journes ne font que 24h comme tout le monde. Aprs je suis pas faignant hein, je prpare dj presque tout ce que nous mangeons.

Et si le sucre (blanc, raffin, industriel, le glucose) rend diabtique, enfin je crois, du fait qu'il sollicite beaucoup le pancras et provoque des pics d'insuline pour le mtaboliser.
D'autres sucres sont dits  Index Glycmique bas, et ont moins ce problme


bon allez fin du HS

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et si le sucre (blanc, raffin, industriel, le glucose) rend diabtique, enfin je crois, du fait qu'il sollicite beaucoup le pancras et provoque des pics d'insuline pour le mtaboliser.
> D'autres sucres sont dits  Index Glycmique bas, et ont moins ce problme
> 
> 
> bon allez fin du HS


Pas seulement le glucose, le fructose est aussi problmatiquequand il est en libration prolonge, prisonnier des fibres du fruit, a va, mais quand quand tu bois du jus de fruit ou utilise du fructose en remplacement du sucre raffin, c'est aussi glycmique que le glucose. Et le miel, bien que trs utile sur les blessures, est  consommer avec modration.

----------


## zecreator

Le Nutella, si tu n'en manges pas  tous les repas, si tu n'as pas le pot sur les genoux avec la cuillre dedans en regardant la TV, c'est pas dangereux. Non, le problme avec le Nutella, c'est pas le produit lui-mme, c'est la politique destructrice de Ferrero pour fabriquer son produit. En achetant les produits Ferrero, on investit dans la destruction d'environnements naturels de plein d'espces animales.

Comme tous ces industriels qui ont besoin de l'Huile de Palme pour fabriquer leur produit, Ferrero n'hsite pas  faire participer  la dforestation de masse  Sumatra ou Borno, radiquant les populations de grands singes avec la validation des gouvernements locaux.

Le problme est surtout l. Et les gens le savent, mais cela ne les empches pas de continuer  acheter des Kinders  leurs gosses. D'ailleurs, Ferrero n'essaye mme pas de se dfendre. Il dit juste : "Notre produit  besoin de l'Huile de Palme, on ne changera pas notre recette."

----------


## fredoche

Non je ne crois pas mais on est vraiment hors sujet  ::mrgreen:: 
Et a va, j'essaie de compenser diffremment en prparant de vrais repas, tous les jours. Je suis une vraie mnagre les gars, j'ai un tas de comptences, c'est dingue  ::ptdr::  Maintenant les nanas qui se disent "nous sommes multi-tches", je rigole  ::mouarf::  Moi aussi, un vrai Xon multi-thread sous linux

Oui je sais MiaowZedong... donc tu as des alternatives : sirop d'agave, xilotol, sucre de coco, sucre brut...

Pas de jus de fruits, je fais des smoothies et des milk-shakes avec des fruits frais, bio, de saison. En ce moment, c'est poire-pomme-bananes, 1 cuillre  soupe de glace vanille, du lait, des glaons c'est tout. Les enfants adorent, moi aussi d'ailleurs... les fibres sont toujours l, a fait 4-5 fruits qu'on se partage et qu'ils ne mangeraient pas autant sinon.

----------


## Mingolito

> Alors en fait le sucre ne rend pas diabtique, par contre le sucre peut rendre obse et l'obsit peut rendre diabtique.


Le lobby du sucre a fait publier un tas de dsinformation la dessus, donc la dsinformation est visible dans les premiers rsultats sous Google, mais par exemple le Canada semble y avoir chapp : https://www.diabetes.ca/about-cda/pu...tements/sugars.

Le mal n'est pas le gras mais le sucre, le gras  t diabolis  tord par le lobby du sucre. Certains gras industriels sont  viter, mais consommer des lipides sains est parfaitement sans danger et mme indispensable  une bonne sant : Omega 3 par exemple.

Aprs oui l'obsit peu aussi favoriser le diabte de type 2, et ce que les labos ne veulent pas que vous sachiez c'est qu'il est possible de gurir du diabte de type 2 en maigrissant et en ayant un rgime sans sucres et quasiment sans glucides mais avec des lipides.

Autrefois les gens consommaient beaucoup de gras (soupe aux lard etc) et n'taient absolument pas obse, l'obsit viens de la surconsommation de sucre, comme par exemple au Mexique ou il ne boivent plus d'eau mais que du soda sucr et donc toute la population deviens obse.
Le rgime Ctogne  base de gras fait bien perdre du poids...

Le sucre  le mme effet sur l'organisme qu'une drogue, contrairement au gras qui donne un effet de satit (coupe faim), le sucre cre un cycle d'hyperglycmie puis d"hypoglycmie et ainsi de suite qui cre une envie de prendre encore plus de sucre, ce qui conduit  l'obsit et au diabte.

Les tudes montrent que donc le grand mal du sicle c'est le sucre, qui n'existait pas avant la culture de la canne  sucre (sauf un peu de miel), et le lobby du sucre continuera a se battre pour vous en faire bouffer jusqu' ce que vous en creviez, et a fera un gros tas de malades pour le lobby Big Pharma (un diabtique a rapporte un max).

----------


## Jipt

> avec des fruits frais, bio, de saison. En ce moment, c'est poire-pomme-bananes,


Tu me diras o tu trouves des poires fraches en cette saison... Dans mon souvenir, je les cueillais en juin-juillet !

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Aprs oui l'obsit peu aussi favoriser le diabte de type 2, et ce que les labos ne veulent pas que vous sachiez c'est qu'il est possible de gurir du diabte de type 2 en maigrissant et en ayant un rgime sans sucres et quasiment sans glucides mais avec des lipides.


Il ne s'agit pas de gurir le diabte mais d'viter de subir une hyperglycmie en s'abstenant de glucides. Mais mme n annes plus tard le diabtique aura toujours son diabte et devra s'interdire de goter aux chocolats par exemple, alors que pour une personne saine quelques chocolats de temps en temps n'est pas un problme.

----------


## Mingolito

Ca serait bien de lire les articles avant de rpondre n'importe quoi.

Une fois dbarrass de sa couche de graisse qui l'touffe, le pancras se remet  fonctionner normalement et  gnrer de l'insuline si besoin est, en clair il remarche normalement et donc la maladie est radique.

Aprs c'est effectivement  pertinent de ne pas reprendre du poids et de ne pas s'intoxiquer avec trop sucre pour que cela ne recommence pas.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Autrefois les gens consommaient beaucoup de gras (soupe aux lard etc) et n'taient absolument pas obse, l'obsit viens de la surconsommation de sucre, comme par exemple au Mexique ou il ne boivent plus d'eau mais que du soda sucr et donc toute la population deviens obse.
> Le rgime Ctogne  base de gras fait bien perdre du poids...


De la surconsommation de sucre, et du manque d'exercice galement.

A l'poque, quand tu passais ta journe dans un champs ou  l'usine, tu brlais plus de calories qu'en restant le cul dans un fauteuil, ou derrire une machine  commandes numriques. ^^

----------


## fredoche

> Tu me diras o tu trouves des poires fraches en cette saison... Dans mon souvenir, je les cueillais en juin-juillet !


J'ai mis des virgules cher Jipt, pour ne pas associer chacun des mots.
En ce moment tu trouves des poires, car c'est encore la saison o elles se conservent bien. Comme les pommes. En hiver les fruits sont plutt rares. Et les bananes sont importes depuis des dcennies et disponibles toute l'anne. C'est l'un des rares fruits sans saison.

----------


## fredoche

Mingolito, un petite repentance  ton gard, je pensais vraiment que tu tais un "_troll_" propagandiste, et je prenais tes posts avec beaucoup de lgret  ::oops:: .
Mais je me rends compte que tu es capable de disserter de manire construite sur d'autres sujets que ce _capitalisme_ qui est une notion cran et fourre-tout datant de 2 sicles en arrire o il a pu rellement exister.

----------


## fredoche

Et Jipt, je me trompe ou bien fraches peut tre aussi synonyme de froides ? 
Alors une rponse toute trouve, c'est "au frigo"  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le lobby du sucre a fait publier un tas de dsinformation la dessus


Moi je pense quand mme qu'un jeune en forme, peut bien bouffer tout le sucre qu'il veut il ne deviendra pas diabtique... C'est pas la mme chose pour un obse par contre.
C'est en mangeant trop sucr que l'on "attrape" le diabte ?



> Si certains diabtes comme *le type 1 par exemple nont rien  voir avec lalimentation*, on sait que dautres, comme *le diabte de type 2, est trs souvent li  lexcs de poids* : consommation de trop de calories aux dpend des graisses, des sucres simples et de lalcool.
> 
> *Cest en bougeant peu et en mangeant trop et/ou mal que la surcharge pondrale sinstalle et que le diabte peut  se dclencher* , surtout sil y a des antcdents dans la famille.


Donc le gars qui bouffe trop (avec ou sans sucre) peut devenir diabtique.




> contrairement au gras qui donne un effet de satit (coupe faim)


Au contraire, plein d'tudes disent que le gras donne faim.
Obsit : les aliments gras inhibent la sensation de satit



> Une alimentation trop grasse altre les effets d'une enzyme spcifiquement implique dans la sensation de satit, d'aprs une tude. Rsultat : *plus on mange gras... Plus on a faim !*


Le seul truc qui compte c'est le total calorique.
Trop de lipide, trop de glucide, trop d'alcool a fait grossir.
C'est plus dur avec les protines, parce que l il y a un effet de satit.

1g de glucide : 4 kcal
1g de lipide : 9 kcal
1g de protine : 4 kcal
1g d'alcool : 7 kcal

En thorie si tu manges 1000 kcal par jour entirement de glucide tu ne vas pas grossir, vu que tu seras en dficit calorique, par contre tu vas avoir d'autres problmes de sant...
Il faut multiplier les sources, pour les lipides il y a une histoire de balance Omega 3 / Omega 6, il faut manger des noix sans sel, du saumon, des avocats, etc. Il y a des complment d'Omega 3.
C'est pareil avec les glucides, le sucre du Coca Cola n'a rien a voir avec le sucre de raisin bio.

====
Vous devriez recentrer le discussion un petit peu.

Macron ironise sur "Jojo avec un gilet jaune" qui "a le mme statut qu'un ministre"



> Et mme s'il a assur qu'il ferait attention  ses "petites phrases", il n'a pu s'empcher d'en lcher quelques-unes. Aprs avoir expliqu que "si tre gilet jaune, c'est vouloir moins de parlementaires et que le travail paie mieux, moi aussi je suis gilet jaune!", il a critiqu les chanes d'information en continue et leurs "commentaires permanents". Ce avant d'ironiser sur la grande visibilit qu'elles offrent aux figures du mouvement des gilets jaunes, telles que Ingrid Levavasseur, Eric Drouet ou encore Priscillia Ludosky . Sur leurs antennes, selon lui:
> "Jojo avec un gilet jaune a le mme statut qu'un ministre ou un dput!".
> 
> Pour le prsident, la rponse  ces "commentaires permanents, c'est peut-tre le dbat permanent", la "dlibration permanente", mais il rpte qu'il ne veut pas un systme qui opposerait cette "dmocratie dlibrative" - qu'il a voque ces dernires semaines - et la "dmocratie reprsentative".
> 
> Cette sortie sur "Jojo le gilet jaune" risque de ne pas passer inaperue alors que quelques instants auparavant, Emmanuel Macron assurait qu'il allait dsormais dsormais faire "trs attention" aux "petites phrases" de sa part qui ont, selon lui, nourri "un procs en humiliation". C'est rat.


Je pense qu'il voulait faire une blague  la "Jo le Clodo" dans Kaamelott, mais a n'a pas trop march.
Le Gilet jaune Eric Drouet a envoy sa plainte contre Christophe Castaner



> AUSSI TT DIT - Au ministre de l'Intrieur, qui lui reprochait d'avoir tenu des propos relevant de l'infraction pnale, Eric Drouet a rpondu par une plainte pour dnonciation calomnieuse, envoye jeudi  la cour de la Rpublique.


Le dput Charles de Courson compare la loi anticasseurs avec le rgime de Vichy



> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYIliLxc1uACharles de Courson sest lanc dans une diatribe particulirement virulente contre le principe de linterdiction administrative. Il dclare, calmement, mais trs fermement :  Une autorit administrative va priver un individu de manifester au motif quil y a une prsomption, des raisons srieuses de penser que son comportement constitue une menace dune particulire gravit pour lordre public. Qui apprcie les raisons srieuses ? Lautorit administrative, bah allons-y ! O sommes-nous mes chers collgues ? Cest la drive complte. On se croit revenu sous le rgime de Vichy !

----------


## fredoche

> Le dput Charles de Courson compare la loi anticasseurs avec le rgime de Vichy


De Courson, grand surveillant des comptes de l'tat, un mec intgre je crois. Merci pour le lien

----------


## Ecthelion2

> De Courson, grand surveillant des comptes de l'tat, un mec intgre je crois. Merci pour le lien


Intgre je ne sais pas, mais trs de droite et ayant dj eu des propos pas trs dmocratique de mmoire, donc pour que lui, vienne comparer les vnements actuels au rgime de Vichy, c'est effectivement qu'il y a de quoi s'inquiter... ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

Et en parallle ils veulent mettre en place des lois anti fake-news ^^ :
Macron - Gilets Jaunes :  ric Drouet est un produit mdiatique 



> *Selon lui, il est vident que les Gilets jaunes radicaliss ont t  conseills  par l'tranger.*  Les structures autoritaires nous regardent en se marrant, ajoute-t-il. Il ne faut pas se tromper. On est d'une navet extraordinaire. [...] *Le boxeur, la vido qu'il fait avant de se rendre, il a t brief par un avocat d'extrme gauche*. a se voit ! Le type, il n'a pas les mots d'un Gitan. Il n'a pas les mots d'un boxeur gitan. Nous n'avons pas construit, comme beaucoup de nations autoritaires, les anticorps au systme. Donc, nous, on est des pitres ! La communication officielle ou celle de tous les mouvements traditionnels, elle est trs peu active, trs peu relaye. Les gens qui sont surinvestis sur les rseaux sont les deux extrmes. Et aprs, ce sont des gens qui achtent des comptes, qui trollent. C'est Russia Today, Spoutnik, etc. Regardez,  partir de dcembre, *les mouvements sur Internet, ce n'est plus BFM qui est en tte, c'est Russia Today.*


Macron - Gilets Jaunes :  ric Drouet est un produit mdiatique 



> On l'a bien vu sur Facebook : plus j'ai d'amis, plus j'ai de capacit de diffusion, plus je suis relay. *Or, dans l'affaire Benalla comme Gilets jaunes, la fachosphre, la gauchosphre, la russosphre reprsentent 90 % des mouvements sur Internet.* De plus en plus, des chanes d'information disent  ceci est important, ceci est lgitime  parce qu'il y a du mouvement sur Internet. Ce mouvement est fabriqu par des groupes qui manipulent, et deux jours aprs, a devient un sujet dans la presse quotidienne nationale et dans les hebdos.


Qu'est-ce qu'il feraient si ils n'avaient pas la Russie en bouc-missaire ^^ ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Selon lui, il est vident que les Gilets jaunes radicaliss ont t  conseills  par l'tranger.


Halala... quand on ne veut pas se remettre en question, et revoir sa politique, c'est tellement facile d'accuser l'tranger... a me rappelle quelque chose, tiens...

----------


## Ryu2000

Parfois a arrive qu'une super puissance dstabilise un pays.
Comment les USA tentent de dstabiliser les gouv. progressistes : The WikiLeaks Files
VENEZUELA PIZZI :  Les USA ont dstabilis, renvers ou assassin... "



> Un gouvernement qui ne suit pas la ligne des USA, ne se plie pas aux dictatures nolibrales du FMI et de la Banque mondiale, insistant sur le fait que son peuple est souverain et aspire  construire une socit socialiste et humaniste, *ne sera pas tolr par la superpuissance restante. Surtout un pays de la rgion, que les tats-Unis considrent encore comme leur  arrire-cour .*


Je vois pas qu'est-ce que viendrait foutre la Russie dans le mouvement des gilets jaunes, qu'est-ce qu'elle-a  y gagner ?

----------


## fredoche

> Et en parallle ils veulent mettre en place des lois anti fake-news ^^ :
> Macron - Gilets Jaunes :  ric Drouet est un produit mdiatique


Qu'est ce qu'il connait lui des gitans ou des boxeurs gitans ? Mais il se prend pour qui ? Et c'est quoi encore ces allusions envers une communaut ou une autre ?
Il a  les mots d'un prsident de la rpublique ce mec ? Il est compltement djant oui

Tu peux renommer le sujet Mingolito :  _Enfin la fin du "rgime Macron", c'est pas trop tt !_

Ecthelion2 non pas trs "de droite". Je l'ai toujours vu s'impliquer sur les dpenses publiques. Je crois au contraire que c'est un centriste convaincu

----------


## fredoche

> Je vois pas qu'est-ce que viendrait foutre la Russie dans le mouvement des gilets jaunes, qu'est-ce qu'elle-a  y gagner ?


_Diviser pour mieux rgner_, tu n'as jamais entendu a ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ecthelion2 non pas trs "de droite". Je l'ai toujours vu s'impliquer sur les dpenses publiques. Je crois au contraire que c'est un centriste convaincu


Mwoui, je vais clarifier mon propos, je ne pensais "de droite" dans le sens parti politique. Il a, en effet, toujours t plus ou moins centriste au niveau de son affiliation politique. Bien qu'il ai bien frl avec la droite de temps en temps (par exemple, il a soutenu Sarkozy au second tour en 2007 et sera lui-mme rlu la mme anne sous l'tiquette "majorit prsidentielle", il a vot contre la loi pour le mariage pour tous avec l'UMP, il a soutenu Jupp aux primaires chez LR en 2016, etc.). C'est plus un centriste de droite que de gauche quand mme. ^^ 


Et disons qu'il n'a pas toujours eu un discours trs port sur la dmocratie et la libert d'expression avant cela (mais la flemme de rechercher les sources la tout de suite, surtout en tant au boulot), du coup, j'ai vu pas mal de gens trouver que *si mme lui en arrivait  trouver un manque de dmocratie et  comparer la situation actuelle au rgime de Vichy, il fallait vraiment en vouloir pour continuer de nier les faits*. Aprs je n'ai rien contre lui hein. ^^ 

Aprs oui, concernant les finances, il a toujours relativement bien fait son boulot (du peu que j'en ai lu), rien  redire la-dessus, mme si il a eu quelques sorties un peu limite des fois, c'est  lui qu'on doit le fameux :




> En mars 2017, il propose daugmenter la rmunration des dputs de 5 600 euros  9 000 euros net par mois  *pour leur assurer une vie dcente*



Bref, je ne le critiquais pas lui en particuliers, je tenais juste  souligner la partie que j'ai remis en gras ci-dessus, par rapport  son intervention.  :;):

----------


## fredoche

Les centristes sont toujours de droite, faut le savoir quand mme.
Dj que la prtendue gauche type PS est aussi de droite, enfin bon...

----------


## zecreator

> Les centristes sont toujours de droite, faut le savoir quand mme.
> Dj que la prtendue gauche type PS est aussi de droite, enfin bon...


Si tu entends par l que tous les politiques veulent le pognon et le pouvoir, mais pas les responsabilits, alors oui, ils sont tous de Droite.

----------


## Ryu2000

> _Diviser pour mieux rgner_, tu n'as jamais entendu a ?


Diviser quoi ? Rgner comment ?
Le mouvement des gilets jaunes a permis une alliance entre les gens de tout bords (gauche, droite, centre, ce que tu veux).
Maintenant les gens se mfient des politiciens et des mdias, mais je pense que a vient du fait qu'ils sont nuls  chier.
Ce genre de critique existe depuis longtemps, Philippe Pascot en avait dj parl et a m'tonnerait qu'il soit li  la Russie...

Les divisions sont crs par le gouvernement et les mdias, ils crent des groupes selon le sexe, la religion, l'orientation sexuelle, les origines, pour viter une alliance du peuple. (alors que la seule division qui existe c'est riche/pauvre)
Dans les gilets jaunes il y a des femmes, des retraits, des gens qui bossent, etc.

Bon  la limite, le traitement mdiatique du mouvement est parfois un peu diffrent dans les mdias russes que dans les autres mdias, par exemple ils invitent des figures du mouvement :



======
Il y a une news qui m'a fait plaisir :
Enqute ouverte aprs la fuite d'une vido embarrassante pour la police de Toulouse



> La vido a t publie sur le compte Twitter du syndicat de policiers VIGI, ultra minoritaire et autrefois affili  la CGT. On y entend plusieurs policiers ragir  chaud  des images retransmises en direct depuis la place du Capitole  Toulouse, o leurs collgues se font charger par des individus portant des gilets jaunes. "Mais putain, faut tirer, quoi!", lance une voix de femme. "Quand je te dis qu'il faut aligner deux, trois bastos", renchrit un collgue, comme vous pouvez l'entendre ci-dessous.


Ceux qui sont dans le centre de commande sont responsable des blesss, car ce sont eux qui donnent les ordres.
Voir un syndicat policier critiquer la hirarchie c'est gnial !  :8-):  ::D: 

Vous savez *les rvolutions ont lieux quand les forces de l'ordre rejoignent le peuple.*
La meilleure chose qui puisse arriver c'est une alliance entre gilets jaunes et policiers.
Les policiers font partie du peuple, ils sont galement victime du systme, si ils ont bless des gens c'est  cause de leur hirarchie, ils ne font que suivre les ordres et n'ont jamais une comprhension globale de la situation. (donc ils ne peuvent pas savoir si l'ordre est justifi ou pas)

Il parait qu'il y a des groupuscules dextrme gauche qui vont dans les manifestations des gilets jaunes pour crier des slogans comme "Tout le monde dteste la police" (je ne sais pas si c'est volontaire ou pas, mais en tout cas en faisant a ils aident le gouvernement), alors qu'un slogan comme "Les CRS avec nous" c'est beaucoup plus rvolutionnaire.
Au tout dbut les policiers ont montrs qu'ils soutenaient le mouvement. (eux aussi ont perdu du pouvoir d'achat)

----------


## fredoche

> Si tu entends par l que tous les politiques veulent le pognon et le pouvoir, mais pas les responsabilits, alors oui, ils sont tous de Droite.


Non une logique de politique conomique et sociale de droite: libralisme et no-libralisme, loi du march, drglementation sociale, privatisation, rductions des services publics, etc...

La Loi travail c'est Hollande et Valls
Le virage libral, c'est Hoillande au bout de 2 ans de quinquennat

----------


## fredoche

> Diviser quoi ? Rgner comment ?


Quand c'est le bordel chez tes voisins, proches ou lointains, quand tu peux mettre de l'huile sur le feu qui couve dans ces pays, quand ces pays sont tes rivaux, que ce soit conomiques, politiques, stratgiques, diplomatiques... Tu as tout intrt  le faire. En tout cas a ne coute rien de le faire.

Au pire on verra qui tire les marrons du feu

Rflchis un peu c'est juste l'vidence.

Poutine tient son pays depuis 20 ans, qui peut en prtendre autant ?
Que les autres soient plus instables tant mieux. Lui n'a rien  perdre.

C'est pas toujours ce que tu as  gagner, c'est aussi ce que tu as  perdre. Si c'est rien, alors a coute rien.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ...si ils ont bless des gens c'est  cause de leur hirarchie, ils ne font que suivre les ordres...


Ben tiens : le chef est omniprsent et omnipotent, et c'est lui qui vise lil du Gilet-Jaune. L'agent est un simple mdium ! Encore une pauvre victime, ce modeste policier, et c'est pourquoi les plaintes n'aboutissent jamais !

Cher Ryu2000, nous naviguons gnralement sur les mmes longueurs d'ondes, mais l : non. Le type qui tire sur la queue de dtente de cette arme (alors que la cible n'en porte pas) doit assumer sa responsabilit d'humain, mme si son QI est bien infrieur  100.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand c'est le bordel chez tes voisins, proches ou lointains, quand tu peux mettre de l'huile sur le feu qui couve dans ces pays


Je ne pense pas que la Russie ait aid le mouvement des gilets jaunes au dbut.
Le gouvernement cherche juste  discrditer le mouvement, comme quand Schiappa a accus l'Italie :
Cagnottes : Marlne Schiappa souponne les puissances trangres au vu de la position de l'Italie

Le gouvernement italien soutient le mouvement, en Italie il y a galement eu une alliance entre la gauche et la droite.
Russia Today donne la parole aux gilets jaunes et c'est a qui doit gner le gouvernement.
Il y a une crise de confiance dans les mdias, les gilets jaunes se mfient de BFM TV, C-News et d'autres, mais ils n'ont pas trop de problme avec Russia Today, puisque le traitement mdiatique est plus proche de la ralit sur RT France que sur BFM.

Ce qui me fait penser qu'il faut que j'coute a :






> Ben tiens : le chef est omniprsent et omnipotent, et c'est lui qui vise lil du Gilet-Jaune.


C'est pas une arme ultra prcise, les lanceurs sont mal calibr, il y a des lments extrieur qui influe sur la trajectoire de la balle. Les forces de l'ordre manquent d'entrainement.
*La hirarchie donne l'ordre de tirer*, normalement les forces de l'ordre vise les jambes, mais a peut arriver dans lil...

Pour moi le problme c'est clairement la hirarchie, comme quand les CRS bloquaient toutes les sorties, parce qu'on leur avait tous donn le mme ordre, aucun groupe de CRS n'avait reu l'ordre de laisser les manifestants sortir. Chaque groupe de CRS disait "il doit y avoir une sortie quelque part, mais nous avons reu l'ordre de bloquer cette sortie", ils ne pouvaient pas savoir que toutes les sorties taient bloques.



Alexandre Langlois a dit plein de choses intressantes sur la hirarchie des forces de l'ordre.

===
Aprs peut-tre qu'il existe une infime minorit de policiers qui visent la tte sans en avoir reu l'ordre.
En tout cas une alliance entre force de l'ordre et manifestants serait une excellente chose.
Plein de policiers soutiennent le mouvement depuis le dbut.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le virage libral, c'est Hoillande au bout de 2 ans de quinquennat


Avec Macron  la finance hein.  :;): 

C'est pour cela que c'est d'autant plus drle quand il dit qu'il fait ce qu'il peut avec les moyens que lui a laiss le gouvernement prcdent, puisque c'est lui qui s'est laiss cela  lui-mme...

----------


## virginieh

> Avec Macron  la finance hein. 
> 
> C'est pour cela que c'est d'autant plus drle quand il dit qu'il fait ce qu'il peut avec les moyens que lui a laiss le gouvernement prcdent, puisque c'est lui qui s'est laiss cela  lui-mme...


Tu tattardes sur des dtails, la Macron d'aujourd'hui n'est plus le banquier d'affaire, ni le ministre de l'conomie du gouvernement prcdent.
C'est l'Elu qui va tous nous sauver, et laver plus blanc que blanc.

C'est juste que t'es qu'un rfractaire qui comprends rien  sa pense complexe et tu n'es rien de toute faon.

La justice tant trop lente et indulgente avec ceux qui ont l'audace de manifester contre le messie, bientt les prfets dcideront qui a le droit de le faire ou non. Faudrait pas que les moutons s'cartent du troupeau.

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est pour cela que c'est d'autant plus drle quand il dit qu'il fait ce qu'il peut avec les moyens que lui a laiss le gouvernement prcdent, puisque c'est lui qui s'est laiss cela  lui-mme...


oui le chef de l'Etat est contraint de faire avec les moyens du bord.
S'il augmente trop les impts et la fiscalit afin de rduire la dette et les dficits cela pnalise les mnages et les entreprises qui vont payer trop d'impts et ne pas consommer plus.
S'il baisse trop les impts l'Etat fera moins d'investissements dans les infrastructures publiques  moins de contracter encore plus de dette publique



> la Macron d'aujourd'hui n'est plus le banquier d'affaire, ni le ministre de l'conomie du gouvernement prcdent.


mouarf mouarf...faut pas perdre de vue que l'Etat et donc le ministre de l'Economie a des participations financires  dans le capital des grandes entreprises du CAC40.
Dont Renault notamment (15% d'aprs Wikipedia) qui marche plutt bien ces derniers temps donc si Renault fait du chiffre d'affaire l'Etat gagne de l'argent galement

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ...C'est pas une arme ultra prcise, les lanceurs sont mal calibr, il y a des lments extrieur qui influe sur la trajectoire de la balle. Les forces de l'ordre manquent d'entrainement.
> *La hirarchie donne l'ordre de tirer*, normalement les forces de l'ordre vise les jambes, mais a peut arriver dans lil...



Je m'attendais bien  une telle raction, vu la forme, la consistance et le diamtre du projectile. La balistique tant ce qu'elle est, s'ils veulent toucher le tronc ils visent la tte; s'ils veulent viter les parties gnitales ils ne visent pas le thorax. Ils devraient donc viser que les jambes de sorte que si la balle touche le sol avant l'objectif, il est probable qu'elle perdra un peu d'nergie mais rebondira et gardera sa direction.

Le si peu que j'ai vu des utilisateurs de cette arme et qu'ils semblent pointer avec grand soin, mme dans le contexte d'un manifestation. Grce  la visualisation de la vido de Alexandre Langlois, l'utilisateur sait que cette arme est trs imprcise. Alors il doit ajuster la mire (c'est bien le terme ?) en considrant que la cible est plus loin que rellement et viser les cuisses. Il devrait pouvoir arrter "la cible".

Et dans les vidos qu'on peut voire ici ou l, pourquoi le porteur du lanceur de cette balle, accompagn de ces collgues ne se prcipitent pas sur la cible, puisque si la personne a t vise, c'est parce qu'il n'tait plus une manifestante, mais une meutire_?

 49:25, il dit que la hirarchie peut donner l'ordre aux porteurs de LBD de viser la tte. Aux porteurs du LBD sur le terrain de ne pas le faire, sachant que c'est interdit (et ils savent bien ce qu'interdit veut dire_!). S'ils respectent l'ordre, c'est parce que la perte d'un il d'un inconnu ne les drange pas, pour la promotion, et ou parce qu'ils savent que les enqtes n'aboutiront pas et qu'ils n'ont rien  craindre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 49:25, il dit que la hirarchie peut donner l'ordre aux porteurs de LBD de viser la tte.


Il dit qu'il n'a pas les preuves mais qu'il a entendu des chos, un policier du syndicat France Police a dclar  la TV qu'il avait reu l'ordre de viser la tte, ce policier doit probablement avoir des preuves.

Ce n'est pas impossible que la hirarchie ait donn l'ordre de viser la tte... C'est ce que je pensais au dbut avant que je ne sache que le LBD est imprcis.




> S'ils respectent l'ordre, c'est parce que la perte d'un il d'un inconnu ne les drange pas, pour la promotion, et ou parce qu'ils savent que les enqtes n'aboutiront pas et qu'ils n'ont rien  craindre.


Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une histoire de carotte avec une promotion, je pense surtout qu'il y a le bton, si tu ne suis pas les ordres c'est trs grave.
Les forces de l'ordre on des prts  rembourser, ils ne peuvent pas se permettre de perdre leur emploi, surtout avec l'conomie actuelle...
De toute faon les forces de l'ordre n'ont pas de vision globale, on leur dit d'aller  un endroit et d'attaquer quelqu'un. Ils ne comprennent rien  la situation.
Ya que le hirarchie qui a une vue globale et c'est elle qui donne des ordres pourris.

Leur mtier c'est de suivre les ordres, il y a une chane de commande.
Vu le nombre de suicide je pense que beaucoup ne supportent plus les ordres qu'ils reoivent...

Les forces de l'ordre vont peut-tre en avoir marre au bout d'un temps, peut-tre  l'acte 26 ^^
Les forces de l'ordre sont aussi les victimes du gouvernement. Ce sont des citoyens franais comme tout le monde.

----------


## GR3lh442kR

> Je m'attendais bien  une telle raction, vu la forme, la consistance et le diamtre du projectile. La balistique tant ce qu'elle est, s'ils veulent toucher le tronc ils visent la tte; s'ils veulent viter les parties gnitales ils ne visent pas le thorax. Ils devraient donc viser que les jambes de sorte que si la balle touche le sol avant l'objectif, il est probable qu'elle perdra un peu d'nergie mais rebondira et gardera sa direction.


L'arme est prcise jusqu' 50m, c'est d'ailleurs pour a qu'elle a t choisie pour remplacer le flashball

----------


## Ecthelion2

> oui le chef de l'Etat est contraint de faire avec les moyens du bord.
> S'il augmente trop les impts et la fiscalit afin de rduire la dette et les dficits cela pnalise les mnages et les entreprises qui vont payer trop d'impts et ne pas consommer plus.
> S'il baisse trop les impts l'Etat fera moins d'investissements dans les infrastructures publiques  moins de contracter encore plus de dette publique


 ::roll:: 

Tu as lu le reste de ma phrase ? 


Oui le chef de l'Etat est contraint de faire avec les moyens du bord, sauf qu'en l'occurrence, les moyens du bord, ont t laiss par le chef de l'Etat lui-mme, lorsqu'il tait dans le gouvernement prcdent.

Donc il ne peut pas se plaindre des moyens du bord, puisqu'il a lui-mme particip  en arriver l... C'est a qui est cocasse, en soit je ne lui reproche pas *de faire* avec les moyens du bord mais de *se plaindre du niveau* des moyens du bord...

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'arme est prcise jusqu' 50m


Alexandre Langlois explique qu'en stand de tir, il arrive que le premier coup atteigne la tte alors qu'on vise le buste. (il faut calibrer l'arme)
Les forces de l'ordre ne tire que 5 balles tous les 3 ans pour tre habilit.

Alexandre Langlois, policier et lanceur dalerte



> Alexandre rappelle que les policiers ne sont pas toujours bien forms au contexte du  maintien de lordre , ni  lusage darme du type du LBD (Lanceur de Balle de Dfense ; cinq tirs  lentranement permettent lhabilitation pour 3 ans).


Le problme ce sont les ordres, les forces de l'ordre doivent lancer des gaz lacrymogne dans des foules pacifistes, ils doivent encercler des manifestants et parfois les charger. Les policiers / gendarmes ne sont pas responsable des ordres qu'ils reoivent.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le problme ce sont les ordres, les forces de l'ordre doivent lancer des gaz lacrymogne dans des foules pacifistes, ils doivent encercler des manifestants et parfois les charger. Les policiers / gendarmes ne sont pas responsable des ordres qu'ils reoivent.


Mais faut arrter avec a...

Quand un policier tire  la grenade sur un mec de dos  10m de lui, qu'il bouscule et met au sol des gens qui sont sur le ct de la manifestation sans bouger, qu'il gaz ou frappe une personne ge, ou qu'ils se mettent  plusieurs pour matraquer quelqu'un qui est  genou avec les bras en l'air pour montrer qu'il n'a aucune volont de violence, etc. etc.  Ce ne sont pas QUE les ordres de la hirarchie... 

Tu ne peux pas ddouaner 100% des policiers qui font de la merde sous prtexte des ordres, surtout quand il y a des dizaines de vidos depuis le dbut des mouvements qui montrent le contraire.

Oui sur le fait de barrer certains accs ou de charger, cela vient des ordres, mais chaque tir effectuer  la grenade ne vient pas d'un ordre.

----------


## Invit

> Quand un policier tire  la grenade sur un mec de dos  10m de lui, qu'il bouscule et met au sol des gens qui sont sur le ct de la manifestation sans bouger, qu'il gaz ou frappe une personne ge, ou qu'ils se mettent  plusieurs pour matraquer quelqu'un qui est  genou avec les bras en l'air pour montrer qu'il n'a aucune volont de violence, etc. etc.  Ce ne sont pas QUE les ordres de la hirarchie...


On est d'accord l-dessus, mais je suis convaincue que si la hirarchie suivait une autre ligne de conduite, ce nombre d'initiatives de ce genre serait drastiquement rduit. 
L'objectif,  mon sens, est de radicaliser le mouvement pour faire des gilets jaunes un groupe marginal  l'image des zadistes. a ne fonctionne pas encore, le mouvement tant beaucoup trop "Franais moyen", mais je ne parierais pas sur le rsultat d'ici un an ou deux. Le problme dans le plan, c'est qu' force de marginaliser tout le monde, il ne restera plus personne dans le rang. C'est bel et bien un problme pour eux, parce que je crois qu'ils sous-estiment la capacit des Franais moyens  mener une guerre d'usure. La grande question demeure : pour aboutir o au final ?

----------


## GR3lh442kR

> Alexandre Langlois explique qu'en stand de tir, il arrive que le premier coup atteigne la tte alors qu'on vise le buste. (il faut calibrer l'arme)
> Les forces de l'ordre ne tire que 5 balles tous les 3 ans pour tre habilit.


Le viseur lectronique est rgl pour une distance de 25 mtres, et n'est pas prvu pour tre modifi.  cette distance, les tests du bureau de la police constatent un cart de 14 cm entre deux tirs. La doctrine impose donc des tirs vers des zones situes  plus de 14 cm de la tte, et la position de contact (tant que la dcision de tirer n'est pas prise) doit tre l'axe du canon sous l'horizontale et l'index ne doit pas tre en contact avec la queue de dtente mais sur le long du pontet. La distance de prcision s'agrandit avec la distance, 23 cm  40 m, 39 cm  60 m11.

source : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lanceu...e_d%C3%A9fense

----------


## Ryu2000

> cette distance, les tests du bureau de la police constatent un cart de 14 cm entre deux tirs.


Tout le monde n'est pas d'accord l dessus :


J'ai entendu des tmoignages de policiers qui disent que mme en stand de tir, ce n'est pas prcis.
Le viseur est peut-tre bon, mais le canon est plutt court (plus le canon est long plus c'est prcis, non ?)




> Quand un policier tire  la grenade sur un mec de dos  10m de lui, qu'il bouscule et met au sol des gens qui sont sur le ct de la manifestation sans bouger, qu'il gaz ou frappe une personne ge, ou qu'ils se mettent  plusieurs pour matraquer quelqu'un qui est  genou avec les bras en l'air pour montrer qu'il n'a aucune volont de violence, etc. etc.  Ce ne sont pas QUE les ordres de la hirarchie...


Ce sont les ordres de la hirarchie qui ont crs la situation qui a fait que des policiers ont craqus.
La hirarchie crer le chaos. Tout est fait pour nerver les manifestants. Les manifestants ragissent et c'est le bordel.
Moi je comprend qu'en tant pouss  bout on peut se mettre  tre violent, c'est le cas des 2 cts.

Les policiers et gendarmes sont galement victime du systme, ils sont aussi gilets jaunes.
Une alliance entre manifestant et force de l'ordre est la meilleure chose qui pourrait arriver.




> L'objectif,  mon sens, est de radicaliser le mouvement pour faire des gilets jaunes un groupe marginal  l'image des zadistes. a ne fonctionne pas encore, le mouvement tant beaucoup trop "Franais moyen"


Le problme ce sont les antifas/black bloc/casseurs qui arrivent en fin de manifestation pour foutre la merde.




> La grande question demeure : pour aboutir o au final ?


Bon dj grce  ce mouvement plein de gens ont compris le problme avec les politiciens, les mdias et les banques, il n'y aura pas de retour en arrire, le peuple a atteint un niveau de comprhension suprieur.

Du coup a devrait faire changer des choses politiquement. Les gens vont peut-tre se mobiliser pour ne pas voter LREM. Les partis vont peut-tre commencer  proposer d'instaurer de la dmocratie dans le systme.
Le RIC sera peut-tre dans les promesses de campagnes de certains partis.

a pourrait finir en rvolution si les forces de l'ordre rejoignent le mouvement et aprs ce sera la 6ime Rpublique ou une nouveaut meilleure qu'une rpublique.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Bon dj grce  ce mouvement plein de gens ont compris le problme avec les politiciens, les mdias et les banques, il n'y aura pas de retour en arrire, le peuple a atteint un niveau de comprhension suprieur.


Le peuple a atteint... un tat de conscience jamais atteint jusqu' maintenant (notez qu'il n'y a pas de qualificatif affect au mot "tat"). Probablement grce  l'Internet et ses rseaux sociaux (Makron, et Gugus, dirait " cause de"). Mais ne serait-ce pas plus le fait de se rendre compte qu'on n'est plus isol et seul  penser que nous sommes abuser_? Pire_: que nous sommes si nombreux  penser de la mme manire_?

Pour en revenir aux LBD, l'affaire n'est pas si simple  rgler : par principe, et puisque le Gilets-jaunes seraient un chantillonnage reprsentatif de la population, la moiti d'entre eux on un QI (quotient intellectuel) infrieur  100 (la moyenne). C'est pas vraiment un problme_: les plus "quips" leur expliquant. Mais s'il existait un quotient d'impassibilit, il y aurait aussi la moiti des GJs qui seraient parmi les agressifs... et il y a les mmes en face, casqus, botts et lgitims.

La majeur partie des GJs pensent probablement qu'un type arm (l'meutier) qui est bless par un LBD n'a que ce qu'il a cherch  avoir (comme dit Gugus, sauf que lui, parle de tous les manifestants). Et les GJs fliciteront mme la police pour l'avoir arrt. Cependant, il faut faire avec ceux qui sont peu quips intellectuellement et sont agressifs, du cot des manifestants, mais surtout du cot des porteurs de LBD...

Une conclusion pourrait-tre_: faire passer des tests d'aptitudes psychologiques  porter un LBD en plus de ceux d'aptitude au tir avec cette arme. Ceci dit, les tests psychologique obligatoire, je connais_! a vaut ce qu'un chef  dcid que a valait_! Et puis, il est possible qu'avec de vrais tests srieux, plus personne ne pourrait tre porteur de LBD... mais qui s'en plaindrait_?

----------


## Ecthelion2

Avant mme de parler de tests psychologiques (ce qui pourrait tre valable chez les CRS  la limite), il faut dj arrter de filer ce genre d'arme  des gens qui ne sont pas forms pour (BAC, police nationale, etc. etc.) et qui ne sont mme pas forms  grer de tels mouvements de foule et qui du coup paniquent beaucoup plus rapidement, comme l'expliquait le responsable d'un des plus gros syndicat de CRS.

----------


## fredoche

> *Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une histoire de carotte avec une promotion*, je pense surtout qu'il y a le bton, si tu ne suis pas les ordres c'est trs grave.
> Les forces de l'ordre on des prts  rembourser, ils ne peuvent pas se permettre de perdre leur emploi, surtout avec l'conomie actuelle...
> De toute faon les forces de l'ordre n'ont pas de vision globale, on leur dit d'aller  un endroit et d'attaquer quelqu'un. Ils ne comprennent rien  la situation.
> Ya que le hirarchie qui a une vue globale et c'est elle qui donne des ordres pourris.
> 
> Leur mtier c'est de suivre les ordres, il y a une chane de commande.
> Vu le nombre de suicide je pense que beaucoup ne supportent plus les ordres qu'ils reoivent...
> 
> Les forces de l'ordre vont peut-tre en avoir marre au bout d'un temps, peut-tre  l'acte 26 ^^
> Les forces de l'ordre sont aussi les victimes du gouvernement. Ce sont des citoyens franais comme tout le monde.


Tu es bien Anglique (la marquise tu vois qui c'est ?)




> [...]
> Pour tre flic
> Il faut aimer a
> Ta maison c'est le fourgon
> Et le commissariat 
> [...]


Pierpoljack en 1998 : 



120  150 la carotte, c'est une bonne grosse carotte ou pas ? https://www.lci.fr/police/fronde-des...s-2107999.html




> Pour en revenir aux LBD, l'affaire n'est pas si simple  rgler : par principe, et puisque le Gilets-jaunes seraient un chantillonnage reprsentatif de la population, *la moiti d'entre eux on un QI (quotient intellectuel) infrieur  100 (la moyenne*). C'est pas vraiment un problme_: les plus "quips" leur expliquant. Mais s'il existait un quotient d'impassibilit, il y aurait aussi la moiti des GJs qui seraient parmi les agressifs... et il y a les mmes en face, casqus, botts et lgitims.


Tu confonds mdiane et moyenne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La majeur partie des GJs pensent probablement qu'un type arm (l'meutier) qui est bless par un LBD n'a que ce qu'il a cherch  avoir (comme dit Gugus, sauf que lui, parle de tous les manifestants). Et les GJs fliciteront mme la police pour l'avoir arrt.


Effectivement si un casseur / antifa / black bloc se prend une balle de dfense, tant mieux !
Le gars est l pour foutre la merde, crer de la division, casser, donc c'est bien si il est puni pour a.

D'ailleurs des antifas ont cass la gueule au journaliste prfr des gilets jaunes :



Le truc c'est que *les antifas sont les idiots utiles du gouvernement*,  chaque fois qu'un antifa met le feu  une poubelle, casse une vitrine, tag un mur, les mdias et les politiciens mettent a sur le dos des gilets jaunes.
Les CRS aimeraient bien faire quelque chose contre les antifas, mais ils ne reoivent jamais l'ordre.
C'est hyper frustrant pour eux, de laisser passer des gens qui foutent la merde, les lments perturbateurs pourraient facilement tre filtr, mais la hirarchie ne veut pas. 
La hirarchie est pote avec le gouvernement, c'est a le problme...
Le chef de la police n'est pas policier ou un truc comme a.




> Une conclusion pourrait-tre_: faire passer des tests d'aptitudes psychologiques  porter un LBD en plus de ceux d'aptitude au tir avec cette arme.


Le problme c'est la hirarchie, si tu reois l'ordre de tirer sur une manifestante pacifiste isole, tu lui tires dessus, parce que c'est la chane de commande.
Il y a plein de mtier o tu peux envoyer chier tes chefs, la police n'en fait pas parti.




> 120  150 la carotte, c'est une bonne grosse carotte ou pas ?


Vous avez pris le problme  l'envers.
Les policiers ont manifest et extrmement rapidement le gouvernement a fait un geste, parce que le gouvernement doit avoir la police de son ct.
Si les policiers commencent  ne pas suivre les ordres c'est fini, c'est la rvolution.
Les policiers devraient manifester plus souvent ^^

----------


## fredoche

> Effectivement si un casseur / antifa / black bloc se prend une balle de dfense, tant mieux !
> Le gars est l pour foutre la merde, crer de la division, casser, donc c'est bien si il est puni pour a.
> 
> D'ailleurs des antifas ont cass la gueule au journaliste prfr des gilets jaunes :
> 
> 
> 
> Le truc c'est que *les antifas sont les idiots utiles du gouvernement*,  chaque fois qu'un antifa met le feu  une poubelle, casse une vitrine, tag un mur, les mdias et les politiciens mettent a sur le dos des gilets jaunes.


je sais pas mais poussons le raisonnement jusqu'au bout, parce que l la vido laisse quelques interrogations par rapport au mode opratoire.
Ce serait donc des ultras-gauches ? des militants d'extrme gauche ?

Moi  chaque fois que je vois des vidos de flics ces derniers temps, ils sont tous cagouls. Qui est qui dans l'histoire ? Pourquoi ce ne serait pas de braves soldats du gnral Macron l ? Avec tout ceux qu'il a comme soutiens dans la haute socit bien frique, les petits liens oligarchiques avec des gens pleins aux as et pas forcment blanc blanc, a ne pourrait pas tre tout simplement des miliciens  la solde de mon ami le milliardaire, qui est aussi mon ami le mafioso.
ou plus simplement de la bonne vieille flicaille juste l pour foutre la merde, au nom de l'ordre ?

Et tout a dguis en _anti-fa_ comme tu dis parce que  part mettre une cagoule et gueuler 2-3 coups  la fin de la scne, c'est quoi qui permet de dire que c'est des _anti-fa_ l ?

----------


## Mat.M

> Donc il ne peut pas se plaindre des moyens du bord, puisqu'il a lui-mme particip  en arriver l...


Le chef de l'Etat en France comme dans n'importe quel tat du monde ne peut agir qu'en fonction du budget des finances publiques dont il dispose.
C.a.d. que si l'conomie ralentit cela fait moins de fiscalit en TVA notamment puisque la TVA provient de le consommation.
La croissance du PIB ralentit cela fait moins de prlvements donc moins de TVA donc moins de recettes fiscales.
C'est exactement la mme chose pour un maire dans une localit il ne peut pas dpenser plus qu'il ne dispose de subventions publiques  moins d'emprunter.

Ensuite si la croissance ralentit cela dpend des acteurs conomiques entreprises et particuliers dans ce cas le chef de l'Etat est contraint de faire de la relance keynsienne et de creuser les dficits au besoin

----------


## fredoche

Mat.M
tu raisonnes comme ce qu'on nous vend depuis des dcennies.

La croissance c'est une augmentation du PIB.
Qu'une croissance ralentisse, a n'empche pas le PIB de croitre, puisque a reste de la croissance, moindre peut-tre mais croissance quand mme.

Ce n'est pas moins de prlvements ni de TVA, ni de recettes, au contraire sur le principe de ce que nonces

Et pour ce qui est des recettes, ce sont des choix de gouvernement. Les recettes ne sont pas figes, elles dpendent des impts et taxes que tu souhaites mettre en place ou supprimer, augmenter ou diminuer.

Si Macron supprime ISF, instaure une flat tax, supprime exit tax, c'est compltement dconnect du PIB, de la croissance, ce sont ses choix. Il se prive de recettes et va les prendre ailleurs.

Par ailleurs la France n'a t que trs rarement en "dcroissance" :

https://donnees.banquemondiale.org/i...G?locations=FR

----------


## fredoche

pour que a ne laisse pas de doutes :

en units locales constantes (soit  constants) 
https://donnees.banquemondiale.org/i...N?locations=FR
et en units locales courantes (soit )
https://donnees.banquemondiale.org/i...N?locations=FR

2 belles lignes qui montent tout le temps  ::roll:: 

_Y'a pu de sous que voulez-vous !!!_

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce serait donc des ultras-gauches ? des militants d'extrme gauche ?


En tout cas a y ressemble beaucoup.




> Et tout a dguis en _anti-fa_ comme tu dis parce que  part mettre une cagoule et gueuler 2-3 coups  la fin de la scne, c'est quoi qui permet de dire que c'est des _anti-fa_ l ?


On voit la gueule de certains agresseurs et ils ne ressemblent pas  des policiers...
Peut-tre que des gens vont les reconnatre et qu'on en saura plus un jour.

Aprs peut-tre que les black-blocs sont lis au gouvernement, comme certains groupes antifas taient sponsoris par le PS (je sais pas si vous avez vu le documentaire "ANTIFA  Chasseurs de skins" mais les gars taient poseurs d'affiche pour le PS et ils taient li  SOS Racisme aussi...).

Casser des gueules a ressemble bien aux antifas. C'est compltement leur mode opratoire. Je ne pense pas que ce soit une attaque sous faux drapeaux, parce qu'effectivement n'importe quel groupe peut se dguiser en antifas crier "Abat l'tat, les flics et les fachos" et aller casser des gueules pour dcrdibiliser le mouvement, mais l je pense que ce sont des authentiques.

Du coup peut-tre que maintenant les gilets jaunes vont essayer de filtrer les antifas. L'ultra-gauche essaie de rcuprer le mouvement et a peut le tuer. *Il faut que a reste sans parti, sans syndicat, sans chef.* L'ultra-gauche c'est vraiment "diviser pour mieux rgner".




> Par ailleurs la France n'a t que trs rarement en "dcroissance" :


Ouais enfin si on fait confiance aux statistiques officielles...
La formule de calcul du PIB n'arrte pas d'tre bricol pour faire croire qu'il y a toujours un minimum de croissance et que nous ne somme pas en rcession.
On sait que le PIB des USA et de la Chine sont truqus a doit tre pareil pour la France.
L'Insee donne un coup de pouce statistique au PIB



> En raison de changements de mode de calcul de la comptabilit nationale, la richesse produite va grimper de 2 %  3 % et le ratio d'endettement reculer.Les dpenses de R&D sont dsormais prises en compte dans le PIB.


Pourquoi la France intgre les revenus du trafic de drogue dans son PIB



> Cannabis, cocane, hrone et autres pilules dopent pour la premire fois les chiffres de l'conomie franaise. La drogue a beau tre illgale dans l'Hexagone, elle est  prsent prise en compte par l'Insee dans son calcul du PIB (produit intrieur brut), rendu public ce mercredi 30 mai. Au total, 2,7 milliards ont t engrangs par divers trafics en 2017.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Mat.M
> tu raisonnes comme ce qu'on nous vend depuis des dcennies.


Ce qu'il ne comprend pas surtout, alors que cela fait dj 2 messages que je lui explique, et comme tu lui rexpliques une 3me fois, c'est que la croissance, les recettes et tout le reste, a dpend en grande partie (mais pas que) des *mesures conomiques qui sont prises par le gouvernement*, et que en l'occurrence, *le soit-disant manque de moyens actuel, vient des mesures conomiques prises par le gouvernement prcdent*.

Mais qui tait  la finance plusieurs annes dans le gouvernement prcdent ? *MACRON*


@Mat.M

Donc je vais le redire une nime fois, en gras, et en majuscule (mais sans accents, dsol Jipt!) :

*SI IL N'AVAIT PAS PARTICIPE AU GOUVERNEMENT PRECEDENT (SPECIALEMENT A LA FINANCE), MACRON POURRAIT EN EFFET SE PLAINDRE DU MANQUE DE MOYENS, MAIS LES MOYENS ACTUELS SONT EN BONNE PARTIE DE SON FAIT, DONC IL NE PEUT PAS S'EN PLAINDRE !*


C'est comme si tu faisais de la merde au boulot, et que 2 ans aprs tu te plaignais de ne pas pouvoir travailler comme il faut,  cause de la merde que tu as toi-mme mis en place.

- te plaindre de la merde des autres :  la limite pourquoi pas
- te plaindre de ta propre merde : pas bien du tout

C'est plus clair l ?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> - te plaindre de ta propre merde : pas bien du tout


Ouais mais les pro Macron peuvent dire qu'il a quitt le gouvernement parce qu'on ne le laissait pas faire ce qui allait sauver l'conomie du pays.
Ils peuvent dire "Macron suivait la direction du gouvernement Hollande et elle n'tait pas la sienne" ou "Si Macron a fait de la merde en tant que Ministre de l'conomie, de l'Industrie et du Numrique c'est  cause d'Hollande".

Mais ils ne peuvent pas dire que le bilan de Macron en tant que Ministre de l'conomie est une russite totale.




> dsol Jipt


C'est HS, mais je n'ai pas trouv de topic "Grammar Nazi", je suis tomb sur une vieille news qui m'a fait marrer :
Quand le ministre de lducation nationale fait deux grosses fautes de conjugaison en direct



> Le ministre termine dcrire sa dicte sur le tableau noir. Et de nombreuses mains dcoliers se lvent.  Vous avez fait deux fautes , remarque lune des lves. En effet. Soumis  une petite dicte surprise lors de lmission Au tableau ! diffuse ce samedi soir sur C8, Jean-Michel Blanquer sest tromp en conjuguant le verbe  courir  au pass simple.
> 
> * Je couru  et  il/elle courra , a fait en effet deux belles erreurs*, que nont pas manqu de relever les coliers, se faisant un malin plaisir de le corriger :  je courus ,  il/elle courut . Le ministre se tourne vers le tableau :  Oui, videmment, bravo.


Je suis galement nul en conjugaison et je me dis que ce n'est pas un frein pour devenir ministre de l'ducation ! C'est cool quelque part.

Le pass simple est-il condamn  disparatre ?



> C'est une polmique qui monte doucement, mais srement. Le pass simple serait en voie de disparatre,  l'cole et au dbut du collge, comme dans la littrature jeunesse. En cause? Sa conjugaison qui serait trop difficile, sa disparition  l'oral et son usage, jug par certains, discriminant.

----------


## fredoche

> On voit la gueule de certains agresseurs et ils ne ressemblent pas  des policiers...


Et a ressemble  quoi un policier ?  ::mrgreen:: 

tir de "Libert... mon cul !" http://besot.canalblog.com/archives/.../35686885.html

----------


## Ecthelion2

> On voit la gueule de certains agresseurs et ils ne ressemblent pas  des policiers...


Et Benalla ressemblait  un policier et n'en tait pas un...

Comme on dit : l'habit ne fait pas le moine.


Les flics, les RG et autres, infiltrs dans les manifs (pour diverses raisons, pas forcment pour "casser" d'ailleurs), cela ne date pas des gilets jaunes, mais bon, cela demande un micro poil d'objectivit pour l'admettre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et a ressemble  quoi un policier ?


Dans la description de la vido il y a un lien vers une image. Les agresseurs semblent trop jeune pour tre policier.








On en saura peut-tre plus dans le futur. En tout cas a tient debout, les agresseurs sont probablement des vrais antifas et pas des gens dguis en antifas.
Vincent Lapierre se fait rgulirement menac par les antifas, c'est pour a qu'il est oblig d'avoir des gardes du corps.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> On en saura peut-tre plus dans le futur. En tout cas a tient debout, les agresseurs sont probablement des vrais antifas et pas des gens dguis en antifas.
> Vincent Lapierre se fait rgulirement menac par les antifas, c'est pour a qu'il est oblig d'avoir des gardes du corps.


Tant qu'on parle de a, je serais bien curieux de connaitre ta dfinition de ce qu'est un antifa ? Je sens qu'on n'a pas fini de rire...


Quant  Vincent Lapierre, vu son passif chez Soral, pas besoin d'tre "antifa" pour que certains veuillent lui en coller une sur le nez.

C'est d'ailleurs absolument dlectable de les voir se bouffer le nez entre-eux depuis qu'il est parti de chez E&R. Au moins pendant qu'ils s'insultent et se pourrissent la vie entre eux, a leur laisse un peu moins de temps pour raconter de la merde  ct.  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

Tu peux tre flic  18 ans pas de souci
Tu peux tre gros bras  18 ans pas de souci. Un mec comme Benalla, c'est trs exactement son CV: service d'ordre de parti politique, puis du grand chef de la rpublique.

Jeune et moustachu, bien portant, a fait une tte d'anti-fasciste ? Et pourquoi a ferait pas une tte de fasciste ?

Quitte  nager dans le complot, o est la limite ? qui sont les gentils ? Rponse: il n'y en a pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tant qu'on parle de a, je serais bien curieux de connaitre ta dfinition de ce qu'est un antifa ?


Ben ce sont les gens qui se dfinissent comme tant "antifa"...
Il y en a des violents comme eux :








Les antifas visible font des manifestants violentes, ils ont des slogans nuls  chier, comme "Ni Pardon Ni Oubli" ou "Pas de fascistes dans nos quartiers, pas de quartier pour les fascistes", ils voient du fascisme partout, alors qu'au final c'est plutt eux les fascistes, puisqu'ils utilisent la violence pour faire taire ceux qui ne pensent pas comme eux...
Parfois il y a une manifestation officielle qui ne leur plait pas alors ils font une contre manifestation illgal et ils cassent tout.
Les antifas c'est aussi ceux qui ont mis le feu a une voiture de police qui contenait des policiers.
Voiture de police brle : la drive antiflics des antifas



> Aprs avoir lentement dclin, les  antifas  se sont  nouveau signals en 2007,  travers de jeunes militants, issus des rangs des supporteurs ultras de football, notamment de la tribune Auteuil du Parc des Princes. Un groupe baptis la Jeune Garde a t form, avant de laisser la place  lAction antifasciste Paris-banlieue. Ce groupe autonome dextrme gauche agrgerait des ultras et des militants de la Confdration nationale du travail (CNT), un syndicat rvolutionnaire, du Nouveau parti anticapitaliste (NPA) et de la Fdration anarchiste. Dcrit comme trs  organis ,  ractif  et prsent sur Internet  travers leur page Facebook et un site, ce groupe compterait une centaine de membres, tous adeptes de lacronyme Acab (All Cops Are Bastards, littralement  Tous les flics sont des salauds ). Outre en dcoudre avec des militants dextrme droite, ils revendiquent laffrontement direct avec les forces de lordre. Plusieurs dentre eux seraient adeptes de sports de combat. Par ailleurs, ces militants, qualifis de propalestiniens et antisionistes ont mis en place une caisse de solidarit, alimente par la vente de tee-shirts et lorganisation de concerts. Ces fonds servent notamment  soutenir leurs membres en cas de poursuites judiciaires. En 2015, des militants de lAction antifasciste Paris-banlieue ont affront un collectif dextrme droite, venu manifester  Calais (Pas-de- Calais). Enfin, ils sont proches des lycens du Mouvement inter luttes indpendant (Mili).


Angers : une manifestation antifasciste dgnre avec des banques saccages




> Quant  Vincent Lapierre, vu son passif chez Soral, pas besoin d'tre "antifa" pour que certains veuillent lui en coller une sur le nez.


a c'est hyper intolrant, le travail que produit Vincent est gnial, surtout lors des manifestations des Gilets Jaunes, a permet  tout le monde de se rendre compte de comment a ce passe rellement.
C'est nul comme logique "dans le pass il a accept de parler avec quelqu'un qu'on aime pas, alors nous ne l'aimons pas", c'est ce que les mdias ont essay de faire avec Etienne Chouard...

===
Bref en rgle gnral les antifas sont des jeunes qui n'ont aucune maturit politique, en vieillissant la plupart d'entre eux deviendront moins cons.
Certains ressemblent un peu  des punks  chien :


===



> Quitte  nager dans le complot, o est la limite ? qui sont les gentils ? Rponse: il n'y en a pas.


Le complot c'est de dire que ce n'tait pas des antifas.
Moi j'y crois pas, je pense que ce sont des vrais antifas, y'en a plein  Toulouse, peut-tre qu'en cherchant sur Twitter ya moyen de retrouver les revendications.

L le gentil c'tait Vincent Lapierre qui interviewait tranquillement les manifestants, les mchants sont ceux qui sont venu l'agresser.
Les antifas soutiennent cette agression.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ben ce sont les gens qui se dfinissent comme tant "antifa"...


xD

Quelle entre en matire !

Franois Hollande s'tait dfini comme tant un ennemi de la finance, c'est donc un membre de l'extrme gauche ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Je zappe sur tous le reste, qui montre juste une fois de plus, que d'une part, tu ne sais mme pas de quoi tu parles, et que d'autre part, tu utilises des dfinitions donnes par les mdias (bouh les vilains merdias qui mentent tout le temps sauf quand a va dans ton sens) ou les forces de l'ordre, et que comme d'habitude, tu n'as aucune nuance.


Allez, mme si je perds mon temps, juste pour ton information :




> Pour le gographe Christophe Guilluy, la posture antifasciste est une manire aise pour la France den haut de disqualifier tout diagnostic social, de se fermer aux revendications des classes populaires en les ostracisant. L'antifascisme est devenu  une arme de classe . Il fait d'ailleurs observer que dans les milieux populaires et dans la vie relle,  les gens, quels que soient leurs origines ne se parlent pas de fascisme ou dantifascistes , car ils n'ignorent pas que les choses sont plus compliques. Il dnonce enfin dans cette posture antifasciste,  un asschement complet de la pense  qui laisse en dehors du cadre de la rflexion la question sociale, celle des flux migratoires, de linscurit culturelle ou encore du modle conomique et territorial.


Ce n'est pas parce que les mdias te disent qu'il y a des antifa, que ce sont vraiment des antifa hein... 

C'est comme tout ce que l'on entend  propos des GJ  dire qu'il n'y a que des antifa ou des mecs du RN ou que c'est pilot par la Russie, faut tre sacrment con pour gober a. Mais ce qui est drle, c'est que pour le ct russe ou RN, tu dmens ce qui est dit, mais pas pour le ct antifa. Remarque, vu tes remarques rgulires sur certains groupes de populations, et vu certains sites que tu consultes et dont tu valides les propos, il n'y a pas grand chose d'tonnant au final...

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu utilises des dfinitions donnes par les mdias


Non le gouvernement et les mdias sont du ct des antifas. (les mdias comme Vice on fait plein d'articles pro antifas)
Le gouvernement a mme dcor un gendarme qui s'est laiss tabass par des antifas...
Le policier hros du Web en larmes  sa remise de mdaille



> Le fonctionnaire qui conduisait le vhicule incendi mercredi quai de Valmy a t dcor par le ministre de l'Intrieur, Bernard Cazeneuve, ce samedi. Kevin Philippy, 29 ans, a t salu pour sa conduite exemplaire alors qu'il tait agress par des manifestants "anti-flics".


Je connais bien le mouvement des antifas, je les ai vu sur YouTube, *Twitter*, y'en avait mme dans ma FAC quand j'tais tudiant.
Je ne les supporte pas, ils voient du fascisme partout c'est ridicule, ils sont intolrant et violent. Ils sont rempli de haine c'est hyper pnible.
https://twitter.com/NYCAntifa/status...74020220796928

En plus ils sont totalement dconnect de la ralit, comme quand un leucmique participait  des manifestants et traquait un "skinhead". Si ses copains antifas taient un peu moins con ils lui auraient conseill de ne pas prendre ces risques, rien qu'une mauvaise chute pouvait le tuer. Quand t'es hyper fragile c'est pas une super ide d'aller chercher la merde vers beaucoup plus fort que soit, ou alors on est kamikaze.

J'ai vu le documentaire "antifa - chasseur de skin", ils disent que chez les skins ils n'existent pas de chasseur, alors que chez les antifas il y en a.
Bref les antifas n'ont rien  foutre dans les manifestations des gilets jaunes, ils font parti des casseurs, ils menacent et agressent ceux qui ne pensent pas comme eux, ils sont l pour diviser, alors que lintrt des gilets jaunes c'est que tout le monde est ensemble.

Les antifas sont des gens masqus qui se mettent  15 contre 1, forcment je ne vais pas les soutenir... Quand on a un minimum d'honneur on se bat en 1 contre 1.
Je les connais trs bien les antifas, ils sont hyper haineux. Et ils sont toujours dans le sens du systme (pro migrant, pro lgbt, anti-dieudonn, anti-nationalisme, etc).
Jespre que ceux qui ont agress Vincent Lapierre seront condamn, mais gnralement ils passent entre les mailles du filets, vu que ce sont les idiots utile du gouvernement.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Non le gouvernement et les mdias sont du ct des antifas. (les mdias comme Vice on fait plein d'articles pro antifas)
> Le gouvernement a mme dcor un gendarme qui s'est laiss tabass par des antifas...


Donc quand le gouvernement dcore un gendarme agress par des antifa, ce mme gouvernement est pro antifa ? 

Cela n'a strictement aucun sens ce que tu racontes... 


Du plus Vice, c'est juste un mdia web, c'est loin d'tre suivi par la majorit des franais, la majorit des mdias est trs loin d'tre pro-antifa, et je pense que tu n'as pas lu la quote que je t'ai mis...





> Je connais bien le mouvement des antifas, je les ai vu sur *YouTube*, *Twitter*, y'en avait mme *dans ma FAC* quand j'tais tudiant.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 






> Bref les *gilets jaunes n'ont rien  foutre dans les manifestations des gilets jaunes*, ils font parti des casseurs, ils menacent et agressent ceux qui ne pensent pas comme eux, ils sont l pour diviser, alors que lintrt des gilets jaunes c'est que tout le monde est ensemble.


Mais du coup, il reste qui alors ?  ::aie:: 





> vu que ce sont les idiots utile du gouvernement.


Tu m'en fais un beau tiens...

----------


## Invit

Nan mais vous avez rien compris. C'est ce qu'on appelle les foulards rouges en fait :


 ::lol::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Nan mais vous avez rien compris. C'est ce qu'on appelle les foulards rouges en fait :


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

En fait on se trompait depuis le dbut, certains casseurs ne sont pas des policiers infiltrs, mais en fait des antifa pro-Macron qui veulent discrditer les gilets jaunes.  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Nan mais vous avez rien compris. C'est ce qu'on appelle les foulards rouges en fait :


Je pensais les foulards rouges consternants mais je dcouvre qu'en fait ils ont l'air hyper sympathiques  ::lol::

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Qui a jou, dans son enfance (au moins) avec un lance-pierre pour lancer des billes de glaise_?
Avec la pratique (-: soit 5 tirs journaliers), cette "arme" est assez prcise pour le tireur_!

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bref en rgle gnral les antifas sont des jeunes qui n'ont aucune maturit politique


Donc, tu admets tre un antifa !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc, tu admets tre un antifa !


Non, mais eux ont des combats pourris ! Ils voient du racisme partout, ils en font une priorit c'est ridicule... Ils menacent des gens et ne sont jamais inquit par la justice.
Ce sont des casseurs de gueules et de vitrine qui vont toujours dans le sens du gouvernement. Macron aussi est pro LGBT, pro UE, pro migrants, etc. Les antifas ont les mmes combats que Marlne Schiappa...
Moi j'en ai rien  foutre de ces conneries et jamais j'aiderais le gouvernement Macron comme ils le font.

En plus ils crer de la division, ils empchent l'alliance entre force de l'ordre et manifestants. (alors que les policiers, gendarmes, CRS et ce que tu veux font parti du peuple et sont galement les victimes du systme)
C'est facile de critiquer le FN, mais pas le PS/UMP/LREM...

Moi j'aime bien critiquer ceux qui ont rellement le pouvoir.

----------


## halaster08

> Non, mais eux ont des combats pourris ! Ils voient du racisme partout, ils en font une priorit c'est ridicule...


C'est marrant a me rappelle un mec avec un combat pourri aussi, il voit l'UE partout, ds qu'il y a un truc qui va pas c'est forcment l'UE, il en fait une priorit c'est ridicule...

----------


## Ryu2000

Moi au moins je ne fais de pas d'incitation  la haine ni de menace, je ne casse pas des gueules ni des vitrines.




> il voit l'UE partout


Un jour l'UE n'existera plus et on s'en portera tous mieux.
Les italiens et les allemands sont de plus en plus nombreux  vouloir quitter ou dtruire cette chose.
Aprs le dpart du Royaume-Uni il ne faudra plus que le dpart d'un seul autre pays riche et a en sera fini de l'UE.

L'UE a plus d'influence sur la France que les "fascites".
Moi j'aime bien m'en prendre aux puissants et l'UE impose normment de chose  la France.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Un jour l'UE n'existera plus et on s'en portera tous mieux.


Un jour la France n'existera plus. Et c'est bien parti pour.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un jour la France n'existera plus.


Tout a une fin, l'humanit disparatra un jour, l'humanit est beaucoup plus proche de sa fin que de son dbut.
Mais bon la France aura t une des plus vieilles nations du monde, elle aura rayonn sur le monde entier pendant des sicles, malheureusement elle a eu le malheur d'intgrer l'UE et  partir de l c'tait la dchance, tout n'a fait que s'aggraver... (bon en fait la dchance commence avant et mme sans l'UE y'aurait eu des graves crises conomiques mondiales, mais bon l'UE n'a aid en rien)

L'UE n'existera pas pendant des sicles, avec un peu de chance dans 2, 3 ans c'est fini.
Dj l on voit que la France et l'Allemagne essaient de diriger le truc, ce qui est contre l'idologie de l'UE quelque part...
Les critiques envers l'UE ne font qu'augmenter partout dans les pays membres. Ce n'est pas la France qui dtruira l'UE, mais plutt l'Italie ou l'Allemagne.
Aprs c'est un peu comme une chaise musicale ou le dernier qui part paie la facture, plus tt les pays se barrent mieux c'est.

Bref, il y a des gilets jaunes qui discutent un peu avec Luigi Di Maio c'est plutt cool  :8-): .
En Italie il y a eu une alliance entre gauche et droite, exactement comme dans le mouvement des gilets jaunes.
Il y a des lecteurs de LFI avec des lecteurs de RN, main dans la main avec beaucoup de gens qui ne votent pas car ils ont compris la supercherie depuis longtemps.  :;):  ::zoubi::

----------


## halaster08

> je ne casse pas des gueules ni des vitrines.


Peut tre mais tu nous casses les pieds (pour rester poli) et c'est dj beaucoup !

Blague  part, ce que je voulais essayer de te faire comprendre (bien que je pense que ce soit peine perdue) c'est que tu as exactement le mme mode de pense que les anti-fa que tu dnonces souvent, la seule diffrence tant "l'ennemi proclam":
Tu viens nous bassiner rgulirement avec l'UE qui corrompt nos honntes dirigeant, qui les force a prendre des mesure contre le peuple, que c'est la source de tous les maux de la plante, etc...
Beaucoup d'intervenants diffrent t'ont pourtant montr des erreurs de raisonnement et pourtant tu n'en dmords pas, tu dtient LA vrit et les autres sont fous ou aveugles ou vendus
C'est exactement pareil pour les anti-fa en remplaant UE par facho, vous faites preuve du mme fanatisme, aucune remise en question tout ce qui est contraire au dogme est forcment faux/truqu/mensong.

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu as exactement le mme mode de pense que les anti-fa que tu dnonces souvent, la seule diffrence tant "l'ennemi proclam"


Mais au moins a tient plus debout qu'eux... Comment le fascisme pourrait tre une menace alors que c'est mort depuis 70 ans ?
Vous croyez qu'il existe des racistes avec beaucoup de pouvoir en dehors d'Isral ?

Comme disait Jospin : 



> Jospin avoue que  lantifascisme ntait que du thtre .
> Lionel Jospin dclare le 29 septembre 2007 sur France Culture, dans lmission  Rpliques  dAlain Finkielkraut, que  durant les annes du mitterrandisme tout antifascisme ntait que du thtre  car  *il ny a jamais eu de menace fasciste* .


Pourquoi avoir peur du FN ? Mme si Jean-Marie avait pris le pouvoir, il n'aurait pas cr des camps de concentration pour y mettre des opposants, des homosexuels, et des tziganes...




> Tu viens nous bassiner rgulirement avec l'UE qui corrompt nos honntes dirigeant, qui les force a prendre des mesure contre le peuple, que c'est la source de tous les maux de la plante, etc...


Je critique peu l'UE en ce moment, l avec les gilets jaunes je suis plus sur la critique des politiciens et des mdias.
Quoi qu'il y a 2 ou 3 gilets jaunes qui ne sont pas fans de l'UE non plus :
Gilets jaunes :  Macron a les pieds et les poings lis par l'Union europenne 



> Pour Coralie Delaume, si les revendications des Gilets jaunes sont lgitimes, leur application ne pourra se faire sans une remise en cause du fonctionnement de l'Union europenne. En l'tat actuel des traits, les tats membres ne peuvent plus mener de politiques conomiques et commerciales souveraines, explique-t-elle.


L'UE c'est vraiment quelque chose de puissant, elle peut rellement imposer des choses, elle a un rel cot, elle peut mettre des sanctions. Alors que le fascisme c'est imaginaire quelque part.
Le truc chiant c'est que l'UE est un dogme, et forcment tout ce qu'elle fait est gnial, c'est hyper frustrant de ne jamais voir de critique de l'UE, alors qu'elle fait bien de la merde. Si parfois il y avait une petite critique de l'UE a irait, mais y'en a jamais, jamais, jamais et c'est hyper pesant. L'UE est une secte, a fait flipper.
L'euro par exemple c'est une ide abominable et avant que a n'arrive tous les bons conomistes le savaient. Du coup l'euro est une catastrophe pour tous les pays qui sont contraint de l'utiliser (sauf l'Allemagne, vu que l'euro c'est le deutschemark en gros).
L'UE n'est pas parfaite et elle ne s'amliore absolument pas. a nous cotera toujours beaucoup plus que a nous rapporte.

De toute faon je m'en fous de l'UE, si les Franais sont trop cons pour la dtruite d'autres peuples le feront, on peut probablement compter sur les italiens ou les allemands. Le cerveau des Franais a t lav trop profondment, ils ont peur d'une sortie de l'UE... Mais apparemment il y a des peuples qui commencent  voir la lumire (ya eu les britanniques dj  ::P:  passer de 28  27 c'est dj un dbut  :;):  ::zoubi:: ).


===
Les antifas vont dans le sens du systme, ils ont les mmes valeurs, ils n'ont donc aucun intrt, aller dans le sens des puissants a ne sert  rien (c'est tre un idiot utile), c'est beaucoup plus constructif de rsister au pouvoir.
Les antifas sont protg par les politiciens, la police et la justice, ils peuvent casser des gueules impunment.
Alors que ceux qui pensent diffremment peuvent faire de la prison pour un tweet...

----------


## Invit

Les antifa sont un groupe violent hors systme, au mme titre que les no nazis. Ce sont des genres de fight clubs principalement. Les casseurs font partie de divers autres groupes. Les "armes rouges" du PS font encore partie d'autres groupes. Ce sont les mdias qui regroupent joyeusement tout a sous le nom d'antifa, par esprit de simplicit ou par pure btise (sous l'influence de groupes vaguement ressemblants aux tats-Unis peut-tre). Ceux qui se revendiquent antifa ne sont pas les mmes personnes que celles que tu vois  la tl.

----------


## Charvalos

> Vous croyez qu'il existe des racistes avec beaucoup de pouvoir en dehors d'Isral ?


Mais c'est quoi le rapport l ?  ::weird::

----------


## David_g

> Les antifa sont un groupe violent hors systme, au mme titre que les no nazis. Ce sont des genres de fight clubs principalement. Les casseurs font partie de divers autres groupes. Les "armes rouges" du PS font encore partie d'autres groupes. Ce sont les mdias qui regroupent joyeusement tout a sous le nom d'antifa, par esprit de simplicit ou par pure btise (sous l'influence de groupes vaguement ressemblants aux tats-Unis peut-tre). Ceux qui se revendiquent antifa ne sont pas les mmes personnes que celles que tu vois  la tl.


En grande partie vrai (sauf sur ta dfinition hyper tranch sur les antifas).

----------


## Mat.M

> Mat.M
> tu raisonnes comme ce qu'on nous vend depuis des dcennies.


Je ne vends rien encore une fois c'est purement analytique ce que j'cris.
Qu'est-ce que je vends ? Il faudrait tre plus prcis merci



> La croissance c'est une augmentation du PIB.
> Qu'une croissance ralentisse, a n'empche pas le PIB de croitre, puisque a reste de la croissance, moindre peut-tre mais croissance quand mme.


je n'ai jamais affirm le contraire.
Ensuite tu me reproches des choses que je n'ai pas du tout crites.
C'est vident et c'est logique : si la croissance passe de 2  1% cela reste de la croissance bah oui c'est tout bte...



> Ce n'est pas moins de prlvements ni de TVA, ni de recettes, au contraire sur le principe de ce que nonces


je n'ai jamais affirm le contraire tu me prtes des propos que je n'ai pas tenus
Est-ce que je m'exprime si mal que cela ?
De toute faon c'est vident que mme si le PIB stagne bah oui c'est logique avec la consommation des mnages les recettes fiscales continuent de rentrer.



> Et pour ce qui est des recettes, 
> ce sont des choix de gouvernement. Les recettes ne sont pas figes, elles dpendent des impts et taxes que tu souhaites mettre en place ou supprimer, augmenter ou diminuer.


 Je n'ai jamais affirm le contraire bah oui cela me semble logique

Cependant tu as lu de travers comme beaucoup de personnes.
Les taux de TVA sont fixes ils ne varient pas sauf la taxe sur les carburants ce qui est autre chose.




> Si Macron supprime ISF, instaure une flat tax, supprime exit tax, c'est compltement dconnect du PIB, de la croissance, ce sont ses choix. Il se prive de recettes et va les prendre ailleurs.


je n'ai jamais mentionn l'ISF pourquoi chercher ce que je n'ai pas cris
J'voquais les recettes fiscales en gnral



> Par ailleurs la France n'a t que trs rarement en "dcroissance" :


h l c'est plutt inquitant : o est-ce que j'ai utilis le mot "dcroissance" ?
Relis-mon message je n'ai pas du tout utilis le mot dcroissance.

Vous devriez faire attention lorsque vous lisez un texte, de ne pas le comprendre de travers.

Il ne faut pas me prter ce que je n'ai pas cris merci

Ensuite pour ce qui est de la dcroissance , officiellement le taux de croissance conomique de la France est entre 1.5 et 1.8
Sauf qu'avec un taux d'inflation  quasiment 2%  bah officieusement l'conomie patine...

----------


## Mat.M

> @Mat.M
> 
> Donc je vais le redire une nime fois, en gras, et en majuscule (mais sans accents, dsol Jipt!) :
> SI IL N'AVAIT PAS PARTICIPE AU GOUVERNEMENT PRECEDENT (SPECIALEMENT A LA FINANCE), MACRON POURRAIT EN EFFET SE PLAINDRE DU MANQUE DE MOYENS, MAIS LES MOYENS ACTUELS SONT EN BONNE PARTIE DE SON FAIT, DONC IL NE PEUT PAS S'EN PLAINDRE !


lorsqu'on s'exprime il faudrait tre plus prcis : quels sont les moyens dont tu parles prcisment ?
Pour moi cela ne veut pas dire grand chose il faudrait que tu sois plus prcis merci

----------


## Invit

> En grande partie vrai (sauf sur ta dfinition hyper tranch sur les antifas).


Caricature et simplifie au del du raisonnable, oui. Il y aurait de quoi crire une encyclopdie  plusieurs volumes sur le sujet. Tranche, non, d'autant que a dpend beaucoup de la ville et de l'poque, le mouvement tend  muter tous les 5-10 ans. J'aime bien ceux de Brest et de Lyon, mais  Rennes on a de sacrs caves. Si tu as une exprience diffrente, je serais curieuse de la lire.

----------


## David_g

> Caricature et simplifie au del du raisonnable, oui. Il y aurait de quoi crire une encyclopdie  plusieurs volumes sur le sujet. Tranche, non, d'autant que a dpend beaucoup de la ville et de l'poque, le mouvement tend  muter tous les 5-10 ans. J'aime bien ceux de Brest et de Lyon, mais  Rennes on a de sacrs caves. Si tu as une exprience diffrente, je serais curieuse de la lire.


Non, a roule du coup. C'est juste que la phrase ne mettait en avant que de la violence qui n'est pas du tout mon exprience global.
On pourrait effectivement crire beaucoup sur le sujet mais si c'est pour se fader des interventions clichs d'autres intervenants pendant des heures, j'ai pas le courage (ni le temps disponible) pour cela.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> lorsqu'on s'exprime il faudrait tre plus prcis : quels sont les moyens dont tu parles prcisment ?
> Pour moi cela ne veut pas dire grand chose il faudrait que tu sois plus prcis merci


Quand on est le seul  ne pas avoir compris au bout de 3 fois, il faudrait se remettre soit-mme en question, merci.

----------


## Charvalos

Hier soir,  la TV suisse, il y avait un reportage sur cette fameuse arme LBD 40 qui fait tant parler d'elle.

Je ne sais pas si vous pouvez voir la vido mais je vous met le lien.

Trs intressant  regarder.

----------


## fredoche

Oui on peut la voir 
difiant

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Je ne sais pas si vous pouvez voir la vido mais je vous met le *lien*.


Grand merci pour le lien.

Le document est difiant_! La police franaise et vraiment dirige par des en----s, et les politiciens bnisseurs le sont plus encore. Il faut que Ryu2000 voit ce reportage o il est dit que l'arme est *TRS prcise* ! Donc, le petit con qui tire est le dernier des  en----s, en plus d'tre lche.

Avec autant d'huile sur le feu, h ben, les gilets jaunes, c'est pas fin, et c'est tant mieux_!

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des policiers un peu nerv.



> https://twitter.com/LPLdirect/status...7816002486277?
> Yves #Lefvre, reprsentant syndical de #Police sur le plateau de #Punchline sur #CNEWS : "Je vais tre cru, mais c'est bien fait pour sa gueule". 
> En parlant du jeune #GiletsJaunes, qui a perdu sa main lors de l'#ActeXIII  #Paris.


Bon aprs il faut bien que tout le monde sache que c'est une mauvaise ide d'essayer de rcuprer une grenade  terre...
Les manifestants devraient faire attention, c'est dangereux ce genre de chose.
Mais bon sous l'excitation du moment, tu dois oublier le danger peut-tre.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Il y a des policiers un peu nerv...


Ryu2000: Dites nous que vous en tes, de la police, ce sera plus simple. L vous tes parti pour dfendre l'indfendable.
La vue de la vido du post de Charvalos m'a foutu dans une rage terrible. Le gamin au pied de l'Arc de Triomphe, bien masqu, tait clairement en train de se prparer  lancer un pav !
Je maintient les qualifications de mon post prcdent, globalement et individuellement.

C'est vrai qu'on le saura qu'une grenade, a explose dangereusement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L vous tes parti pour dfendre l'indfendable.


Non mais ok a ne se fait pas de dire "C'est bien fait pour sa gueule !", mais on interprter a comme "Si t'essaies de rcuprer une grenade avant qu'elle n'explose tu risques de te faire exploser la main", c'est pour que les gens comprennent que quand une grenade explose c'est dangereux.




> La vue de la vido du post de Charvalos m'a foutu dans une rage terrible. Le gamin au pied de l'Arc de Triomphe, bien masqu, tait clairement en train de se prparer  lancer un pav !


Je suis all voir, c'est de 03:00  03:09.
Certains membre des forces de l'ordre doivent recevoir l'ordre de viser le haut du corps, a vient forcment de la hirarchie.
Le problme c'est ceux qui donnent les ordres.
Les forces de l'ordre font ce qu'on leur dit est c'est tout.
Les ordres sont bien pourri vu le nombre de suicide dans la police...

----------


## fredoche

le problme il est global
balancer des grenades explosives sur ses propres concitoyens, c'est grave, et visiblement il n'y a qu'en France que a arrive, et visiblement en plus que avec des ... comme Macron ou Valls

25g de TNT c'est si peu

_Bien fait pour sa gueule_  ::calim2:: 

Le dcrochage entre flics et population, il est grave. Ca a toujours t dans ce pays, mais a va l'tre de plus en plus.

A cot de a pour les vraies violences, celles qui s'exercent de personnes  personnes, ils sont o les flics ? Dans le coin, quand tu as une seule brigade pour 30 km de rayon, une seule patrouille le soir pour cette mme surface,  tu peux esprer quoi ?
La bonne femme qui se fait tabasser, ou le bonhomme, les enfants, les vols avec violence, t'as juste le droit de subir en attendant qu'ils fassent les 50 km de dpartementales pour te rejoindre pass 18h.
Je te parle pas des urgences mdicales, c'est exactement pareil, voir pire

Merde quoi on a pas de moyen pour quiper les militaires qu'on envoie au Mali ou en Afghanistan, on a pas de munitions pour les famas, les soldats se paient leurs propres flingues ou leurs gilets pare-balles, et l d'un coup on finance des LBD par milliers, et de la munition en veux-tu en voil, de la grenade lacrymo, de l'explosive, de la balle en caoutchouc qui dfonce des tronches. Et encore on nous dit sinon que ce serait  balles relles. T'as un ancien ministre de lducation, grand philosophe de mes deux, qui appelle  tirer, qui appelle  l'arme, contre sa propre population.

Non on est pas au Vnzuela, c'est pas Maduro, c'est Macron

Et le nombre de suicide dans la police, si on rpondait simplement "_C'est bien fait pour leurs gueules_", ce que je ne pense absolument pas, le syndicaliste il dirait quoi ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le dcrochage entre flics et population, il est grave.


Les policiers font parti du peuple, beaucoup d'entre-eux aimeraient manifester avec les gilets-jaunes.
Au tout dbut les policiers ont soutenu le mouvement, mais aprs, comme toujours, la hirarchie est venu faire chier.
Le problme a restera la hirarchie, *le gouvernement met en place des pourris aux postes cl*. (je crois que le chef de la police, ou un truc comme a, n'est mme pas un policier)
Et comme dans les forces de l'ordre il y a une chane de commande, les policiers ne peuvent rien faire...
Tu ne montes pas dans la hirarchie par le mrite, tu montes dans la hirarchie parce que t'es soumis aux bonnes personnes.




> A cot de a pour les vraies violences, celles qui s'exercent de personnes  personnes, ils sont o les flics ?


Le mouvement des gilets jaunes veut une rvolution, une rcriture de la constitution, peut-tre la cration d'un systme qui remplacera la Rpublique.
Donc le pouvoir est en alerte maximale, *ceux qui ont le pouvoir veulent le garder pour eux, ils ne veulent pas perdre leur privilges*, il doit faire son maximum pour pourrir le mouvement,* il faut faire passer les gilets jaunes pour des casseurs, des racistes, etc.*
Quand des gens perdent des yeux ou des mains alors qu'ils taient totalement pacifiste, a nerve les manifestants et aprs les mdias peuvent dire "bouhou les mchants manifestants agressifs !".

Pour provoquer la violence il faut provoquer les manifestants en les gazant et en leur tirant dessus avec des flashballs.
Edouard Philippe, Macron et toute l'quipe n'ont fait que de mettre de l'huile sur le feu, ils ont tout fait pour que les manifestations se passent mal.

Casser le mouvement des gilets jaunes c'est la priorit absolue pour le gouvernement, tout le reste est secondaire.




> le syndicaliste il dirait quoi ?


Moi je lui dirais un truc du genre "C'est  cause de connard comme vous si autant de policiers se suicident".

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Le mouvement des gilets jaunes veut une rvolution, une rcriture de la constitution, peut-tre la cration d'un systme qui remplacera la Rpublique.
> Donc le pouvoir est en alerte maximale, ceux qui ont le pouvoir veulent le garder pour eux, ils ne veulent pas perdre leur privilges, il doit faire son maximum pour pourrir le mouvement, il faut faire passer les gilets jaunes pour des casseurs, des racistes, etc.


Bine vu....
En  fait  ce mouvement  veut ce qu'on appelle le CHANGEMENT du systme politique existant c..d un changement des institutions existantes....
La  difficult d'un tel changement  et de tout changement qu'il soit politique ,social ou conomique vient des lunettes qu'on chausse  pour le percevoir...
Le systme des partis voit ce changement avec des lunettes de myope car ses lunettes elles-mms sont le produit des institutions existantes ...
Alors que les lunettes des gilets jaunes sont des lunettes toutes neuves ,produites hors du systme des partis...
Malheureusement pour eux,ils n'ont pas de parti ni de leaders politiques comme Podemos en Espagne,ni de Mouvement 5 toiles comme en Italie,capables de thoriser ce mouvement  politiquement et porter le mouvement  son terme et mettre fin  la crise sociale actuelle  qui est en fait une crise politique dont les symptmes sont les valses des ministres qui rappelle la 4 ime rpublique...
Le peuple de France est pour l'instant orphelin !!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Malheureusement pour eux,ils n'ont pas de parti ni de leaders politiques


C'est justement a qui fait leur force !
Il faut que le mouvement reste en dehors des partis et des syndicats.
Les gilets jaunes regroupent tous ceux qui sont contre LREM, donc a fait du monde !
Les partis sont un pige, ils divisent, de toute faon c'est pas avec PS/LR/LREM/LFI/RN que tu vas faire quelque chose... (il faut oublier ces 5 partis)

C'est cool ce qui est arriv en Italie avec une alliance "extrme-gauche" / "extrme-droite".
Mais bon Melenchon n'a pas voulu s'associer  Hamon lors des prsidentielles 2017, donc il ne risque pas de s'associer au RN...

L'important c'est qu'une grosse partie du peuple a compris qu'il y avait un problme avec les politiciens et les mdias, dj rien que a c'est norme.
Le systme politique franais ne fonctionne pas et ce n'est pas ceux au pouvoir qui risque de le reformer, eux ils veulent juste garder leur job et tre tranquille.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Malheureusement pour eux,ils n'ont pas de parti ni de leaders politiques comme Podemos en Espagne,ni de Mouvement 5 toiles comme en Italie,capables de thoriser ce mouvement  politiquement et porter le mouvement  son terme et mettre fin  la crise sociale actuelle  qui est en fait une crise politique dont les symptmes sont les valses des ministres qui rappelle la 4 ime rpublique...


Les membres des gilets jaunes n'tant pas tous du mme bord politique, c'est tout bonnement impossible. Ils se rejoignent sur certains points seulement (plus de dmocratie, moins de taxes, tout a tout a), mais ils n'ont pas forcment le mme point de vue sur tout le reste (social, immigration, etc. etc.) donc un parti unique ne pourra jamais cristalliser la force de tous les gilets jaunes sous une mme bannire.

Sachant que 90% de ce que rclament les gilets jaunes, faisait parti du programme de la France insoumise, donc dans un sens, ce parti existe dj et c'est pour cela que le gouvernement et les mdias s'acharnent dessus rgulirement (encore hier ou avant-hier d'ailleurs), car c'est celui qui leur fait le plus peur.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ecthelion2
> Ils se rejoignent sur certains points seulement (plus de dmocratie, moins de taxes, tout a tout a),


L'essence d'un parti politique  est justement l'art de regrouper autour d'un consensus minimum..
L'unanimit des revendication et des opinions n'est possible qu'en rgime communiste  (l'opinion du dictateur devient un credo) ou sous une dictature (opinion du dictature est la loi suprme)...

La France Insoumise  est hlas un vieux parti ,suspect par eux(les gilets jaunes) ,de jouer le jeu des vieux partis partis ...
Le "NEUF",le changement  ne peut tre enfant, sortir de l'ANCIEN ,c'est apparemment l'opinion des  Gilets Jaunes ...

C'est un peu  le syndrome  des sans-culottes ,qui aprs avoir exig que le Roi(lequel avait souscrit  leurs revendications mais avait lu rsidence  Versailles ) ,  rside  Paris chez eux, furent convaincus que le changement vritable exigeait  de s'en dbarrasser et de faire tabula  rasa de la royaut et de ses symboles (nobles et clergs)

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  *52% des Franais estiment que les "gilets jaunes" doivent cesser leur mouvement*
 ::fleche::  *Les impts directs ont augment de 25% entre 2010 et 2017*
 ::fleche::  *Nadia Bgue a perdu son fils le 2 dcembre : "Ce sont les actions des Gilets jaunes qui lont tu"*
 ::fleche::  *Nouvelle remonte de la popularit de Macron*

<<*Les impts directs ont augment de 25% entre 2010 et 2017*

LE SCAN CO - Une tude de l'IFRAP met en vidence l'inflation rcente des impts directs. La progressivit reste trs importante, et la fiscalit frappe tout particulirement les 10% de foyers les plus riches... Lesquels ont peu de choses en commun entre eux.

Il semble vraiment que la fiscalit franaise ait dsormais fait sienne la devise olympique: Citius, Altius, Fortius, soit plus vite, plus haut, plus fort. Plus vite, comme en tmoigne le prlvement  la source rcemment entr en vigueur. Et plus haut, plus fort, ainsi qu'en attestent les rcents chiffres de la Fondation iFRAP dans une tude au sujet du grand dbat national et que le Figaro a consult. En se basant sur les donnes de l'Insee et de la Direction Gnrale des Finances publiques, l'IFRAPa calcul que depuis 2010, les impts directs, qui psent sur les revenus et le patrimoine des mnages, ont cru de plus de 25%! Alors que leur poids avait stagn voire lgrement diminu pendant les annes 2000, les dcisions gouvernementales ont abouti  prendre 3,3 points de plus directement dans la bourse des mnages franais. La progressivit fiscale reste trs forte, l'impt se concentrant sur les 10% de foyers les plus aiss, gagnant plus de 4623 euros mensuels, ce qui recouvre beaucoup de cas de figure trs diffrents.

Les impts directs bondissent en 7 ans
Les impts directs sont ici constitus de la CSG-CRDS, des prlvements sociaux, de l'impt sur le revenu et sur les capitaux mobiliers, des taxes foncires et d'habitation, de l'impt de solidarit sur la fortune le cas chant, et des droits de mutation  titre gratuit (droits de successions). Aprs une petite baisse de 16%  14,8% du revenu de base entre 2000 et 2010, ces derniers ont augment sans discontinuer jusqu' atteindre 18% du revenu de base en 2017. Sur la priode, les impts directs ont progress de plus de 63 milliards d'euros, atteignant 250 milliards d'euros en 2017, soit une hausse globale de 25,2%.

Bien sr, le raisonnement en revenu de base ne permet pas de comprendre grand-chose si l'on ne tient pas compte de la progressivit trs forte de la fiscalit franaise. Sur la base de la rpartition des revenus des mnages,* les 10% des foyers les plus riches acquittent 70% de l'impt sur le revenu*, et selon l'iFRAP, 52% de tous les impts directs, soit 130 des 250 milliards d'euros de 2017.

Cette progressivit est nanmoins en trs lgre baisse, car sur les 63,4 milliards d'euros de supplment d'impts directs, 24,3 milliards d'euros ont concern le dernier dcile de niveau de vie, soit 38% du total. La raison? L'augmentation de la CSG, qui est proportionnelle et non progressive, et vise donc tout le monde de faon galitaire, et la relative baisse de fiscalit sur les capitaux mobiliers. * l'autre bout du spectre, les 30% de Franais les moins aiss contribuent  2% du total des impts directs*. >>


Qu'est ce qu'on constate :
- Ce sont les riches qui paient les impts en France, pas les pauvres, il ne font que profiter du travail des riches, en profitant d'allocs, de prestations et de services pays par les riches.
- Les gilets jaunes sont des assassins, des voleurs et des escrocs.
- Les franais ne veulent plus des gilets jaunes.

Donc qu'est ce qu'on dit : "merci les riches", et on retourne bosser au lieu de tout casser et d'assassiner les innocents sur la route, et pour ceux qui ont sois disant pas de boulot : il suffit de traverser la rue je le rappelle !

----------


## Paul TOTH

> *52% des Franais estiment que les "gilets jaunes" doivent cesser leur mouvement*
>  *Les impts directs ont augment de 25% entre 2010 et 2017*
>  *Nadia Bgue a perdu son fils le 2 dcembre : "Ce sont les actions des Gilets jaunes qui lont tu"*
>  *Nouvelle remonte de la popularit de Macron*
> 
> <<*Les impts directs ont augment de 25% entre 2010 et 2017*
> 
> LE SCAN CO - Une tude de l'IFRAP met en vidence l'inflation rcente des impts directs. La progressivit reste trs importante, et la fiscalit frappe tout particulirement les 10% de foyers les plus riches... Lesquels ont peu de choses en commun entre eux.
> 
> ...



on va faire simple,  

disons que je gagne 1000 et que je suis impos  10%, il me reste 900 pour vivre et payer la TVA.
disons que je gagne 1 million  et que je suis impos  75% (ce qui n'existe pas), il me reste 250.000 pour vivre et payer la TVA.

dans le premier cas j'ai du mal  payer mon loyer, mes charges, ma nourriture, je fini pas le mois et j'ai peur que ma voiture achete  crdit tombe en panne
dans le second cas, je n'ai encore problme conomique, je n'ai pas d'hsitation entre voiture diesel, essence ou lectrique, j'achte les trois comptant.

donc la question de rpartition commence par la rmunration, rien ne justifie les carts de salaire monstrueux que l'on constate dans notre socit qui cre des ultras riches d'un ct et des travailleurs pauvres de l'autre, alors que la richesse est cre avant tout par les employs, pas par leur patron.  Par ailleurs, le SMIC ne permet pas de vivre dcemment. 

Si les plus pauvres paient si peu d'impts direct c'est tout simplement car il n'en on pas les moyens, mais il serait ravis de pouvoir le faire.

La crise des gilets jaunes a t lance par une nime taxe qui vient taper directement dans la poche de tous les franais (et donc aussi des plus pauvres) qui ne peuvent dj pas finir le mois.

Les 10 milliards "mis sur la table" par Macron sont pour bonne partir des renoncement  des augmentations de taxe, ce n'est donc pas de l'argent mis dans la poche des franais c'est un argent qui ne leur est pas pris, bien que cela cre un manque  gagner pour l'Etat a n'amliore au rien le quotidien des franais.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Je ne sais mme pas pourquoi tu prends la peine de lui rpondre vu le niveau de ses "constatations"...

Surtout que vu son discours pro-libral  longueur de temps, ta petite dmonstration ne sert  rien, il s'en moque compltement.

Tu pourrais crever la bouche ouverte en ne finissant pas ton mois en cumulant 2 jobs, qu'il te dirait de traverser la rue pour aller en prendre un 3me.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce serait marrant que Mingolito ne soit pas riche et n'ait pas cr son entreprise.
Si a se trouve c'est un dveloppeur exploit et sous pay par une SSII. (Quoi que ce serait encore plus drle si c'tait un gars au RSA)

----------


## fredoche

Que ce soit mingolito ou un autre, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de drle ? Les difficults financires n'ont pas d'opinion politique. 

Par contre citer l'IFRAP qui est juste un organe de propagande no-libral, a manque cruellement de pertinence et de vracit. Ces gens sont consacrs  manipuler les chiffres et l'opinion, avec des tudes et des papiers on ne peut plus orients.

Et mingolito fait de mme.

Merci Paul ce que tu cris est clair et limpide. Et il faut rpondre, au contraire.

Pour finir, les impts directs sont une infime proportion des recettes de l'tat, mais on va bien se garder de le dire. Ce sont les seuls  tre progressifs, non le seul  n'est-ce pas ? L'impot sur le revenu... Donc un peu juste. Ils paient  peine les intrts de la dette de l'tat, donc non ils ne financent pas les aides cites : allocs, prestations et services. D'ailleurs lesquelles ? Et puis mingolito va aussi se garder de dire que tout le monde en profite, mme ceux qui paient ces impts directs. N'est ce pas mingolito ?

Les recettes de l'tat c'est essentiellement des taxes, effectivement proportionnelles, donc injustes comme le montre bien Paul.

Le reste de ce qui est crit c'est juste pitoyable.

----------


## Mingolito

> Ce serait marrant que Mingolito ne soit pas riche et n'ait pas cr son entreprise.


En effet je ne suis pas du tout riche mais le peu que j'ai je l'ai eu en travaillant beaucoup, donc parfois en ayant deux jobs  la fois (salari et Freelance en mme temps) et ce pas pour moi mais pour nourrir ma famille nombreuse.
J'ai pay normment d'impts (et de charges) quand j'tais clibataire mais c'est moins le cas pour les impts sur le revenu depuis que j'ai une tripote de gosses, mais je paie encore beaucoup de charges sur les activits freelance et via la fiche de paie aussi.
Donc non je ne suis pas au 35 heures... et j'ai aussi failli  mes ides cologiques en faisant plus de deux gosses, mais c'tait pas volontaire  ::aie:: 

Mes opinions ne sont donc pas du tout dues  ma "situation personnelle" mais simplement dues au fait que je me suis beaucoup intress  l'histoire et l'histoire nous apprends  quel point le communisme  failli partout dans le monde et en tout temps (exemple rcent flagrant le Vnzuela), je voulais juste vous le rappeler, si vous voulez vous illusionner la dessus et croire aux conneries que dblatrent Mlenchon, Hamon, et mme Marine (programme conomique de gauche ) tant pis pour vous.

*Je salue avec respect tout ceux d'entre vous et je pense que c'est la majorit qui vont trimer tous les jours pour gagner votre pain*  ::bravo:: 
D'autant que l'informatique c'est souvent un sale boulot avec la pression, les bugs, les pannes, les attaques, les patrons chiants et presss, les clients chiants, les clients qui payent pas, etc...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ...Mes opinions ne sont donc pas du tout dues  ma "situation personnelle" mais simplement dues au fait que je me suis beaucoup intress  l'histoire et l'histoire nous apprends  quel point le communisme  failli partout dans le monde et en tout temps (exemple rcent flagrant le Vnzuela), je voulais juste vous le rappeler, si vous voulez vous illusionner la dessus et croire aux conneries que dblatrent Mlenchon, Hamon, et mme Marine (programme conomique de gauche ) tant pis pour vous...


Mais qu'est-ce-que a vient faire ici, ces rappels des checs du communisme ? Se serait l'expression d'un crtinisme avanc que croire que chaque gilets-jaunes a une me de communiste ! Par contre tous rve d'quit, et ce n'est probablement pas la mme que celle dont vous rver.

Parlons d'chec : nous sommes en train de vivre celui du "libralisme" acclr par une version "n-libralisme". Ces checs sont ceux de dirigeants qui ne s'intressent pas au peuple et lopprime. Une situation stable (ou la "moins pire"[qc] des situations politiques) me semble tre la Suisse, unique dans son genre.

----------


## Mingolito

> Mais qu'est-ce-que a vient faire ici, ces rappels des checs du communisme ? Se serait l'expression d'un crtinisme avanc que croire que chaque gilets-jaunes a une me de communiste !


Le retour  l'ISF est en numro 1 des sondages des gilet jaunes et c'est sur que c'est une mesure de droite c'est bien connu...




> Par contre tous rve d'quit, et ce n'est probablement pas la mme que celle dont vous rver.


C'est quoi l'quit ? C'est a : Impt sur le revenu : 10% des foyers fiscaux concentrent 70% des recettes.
En temps normal l'quit ca serait tous le monde paie exactement le mme impt, c'est  dire un tarif fixe, comme un abonnement  un service. La non seulement c'est un pourcentage ce qui est injuste et du racket en sois mais pire encore il y a des paliers, plus tu travailles et plus tu es rackett, ca c'est encourageant. Autant ne rien branler et rester au RSA... Donc c'est totalement le contraire de l'quit.
L'ISF a dj t test dans d'autres pays, mais il a t supprim partout car il fait plus de dommages conomiques que de recettes. *Le mauvais dbat sur l'ISF*.





> Parlons d'chec : nous sommes en train de vivre celui du "libralisme" acclr par une version "n-libralisme". Ces checs sont ceux de dirigeants qui ne s'intressent pas au peuple et lopprime. Une situation stable (ou la "moins pire"[qc] des situations politiques) me semble tre la Suisse, unique dans son genre.


En France c'est l'chec du Mitterrandisme, pas du libralisme, depuis mai 1968 c'est un systme socialiste qui est en place et le systme socialiste (donc du communisme light) n'a fait qu'empirer sous Mitterrand puis Hollande. La seule petite embellie a eu lieu sous Chirac qui a fait les dnationalisation et sauv le pays pendant quelques annes seulement, mais il n'a pas pu dboulonner le reste du systme socialiste qui est toujours en place  ce jour. Oui en Suisse il y a la russite du libralisme, et sans doute d'une vrai dmocratie, avec des "votations" directes avec des votes faits par un peuple intelligent et travailleur.

En France ce sont les charges qui touffent les entreprises, s'il y avais  moins de charges les salaris seraient pays bien plus cher, et il y aurais quasiment pas de chmage (comme en Suisse), et donc on aurais pas de Gilets jaunes, les gilets jaunes jaunes c'est une consquence du socialisme...

----------


## Marco46

> En temps normal l'quit ca serait tous le monde paie exactement le mme impt, c'est  dire un tarif fixe, comme un abonnement  un service.


Non a c'est pas de l'quit c'est de l'galitarisme, ce qui venant d'une personne ultra-librale de droite relve quasiment de la psychiatrie.

----------


## Mingolito

Je n'ai pas crit qu'on devais venir  a, d'ailleurs a serais idiot de croire que c'est possible,  j'explique les choses d'un point de vue *mathmatique* et *historique*.

D'un point de vu historique, en France, l'impt progressif a t institu par les socialistes : "*Les socialistes soutiennent l'tablissement d'un impt sur le revenu individuel et progressif* mais entendent le substituer au systme d'imposition des  quatre vieilles  (contribution financire, personnelle mobilire, patentes, et portes et fentres), systme jug ingalitaire puisqu'il n'est pas index sur le niveau de revenu de chaque citoyen."

Le systme d'impt actuel en France n'est en ralit mathmatiquement ni juste ni galitaire, c'est un systme de racket massif avec croissance exponentielle grce aux systme des paliers, ce qui combin en prime  l'ISF rends cet impt "confiscatoire", donc vouloir aller au del de a qui est dj une forme extrme du socialisme revient  soutenir le communisme, donc avec les consquences qui en dcoulent toujours,  savoir la fin du libralisme et donc la ruine et la pauvret gnralise.


Le systme en place en France c'est le socialisme, pas le libralisme. Je trouve que le blabla Mlenchoniste (repris globalement par les gilets jaunes) qui accuse le libralisme de tous les mots est mensongers, car le libralisme n'a pas cours en France, uniquement une version castre de la chose donc peu efficace, peu performante, donc btarde, ce qui explique le chmage et les revenus amputs. Aller plus a gauche empirerais les choses, comme au Venezuela.

----------


## virginieh

> C'est quoi l'quit ? C'est a : Impt sur le revenu : 10% des foyers fiscaux concentrent 70% des recettes.


Oui mais non : https://www.lafinancepourtous.com/de...tes-de-l-etat/
Regarde le graphe concernant les recettes de l'tat limpt sur le revenu ne reprsente que 24 % des recettes de l'tat, la TVA : 49,7 % donc largement plus du double. 


Limpt sur le revenu aurait du tre revu avec le prlvement  la source compltement et avec la CSG inclue : Par exemple un taux individualis restant progressif mais sans rel paliers (exemple : 10%+(revenu/1000) ainsi une personne gagnant 2000 euros bruts aurait pay 12% quelqu'un a 1500 11,5% ect ...). On aurait gard le cot progressif en le gardant plus simple et moins douloureux pour le porte monnaie que le systme de paliers.

----------


## fredoche

> En France c'est l'chec du Mitterrandisme, pas du libralisme, depuis mai 1968 c'est un systme socialiste qui est en place et le systme socialiste (donc du communisme light) n'a fait qu'empirer sous Mitterrand puis Hollande. La seule petite embellie a eu lieu sous Chirac qui a fait les dnationalisation et sauv le pays pendant quelques annes seulement, mais il n'a pas pu dboulonner le reste du systme socialiste qui est toujours en place  ce jour. Oui en Suisse il y a la russite du libralisme, et sans doute d'une vrai dmocratie, avec des "votations" directes avec des votes faits par un peuple intelligent et travailleur.
> 
> En France ce sont les charges qui touffent les entreprises, s'il y avais  moins de charges les salaris seraient pays bien plus cher, et il y aurais quasiment pas de chmage (comme en Suisse), et donc on aurais pas de Gilets jaunes, les gilets jaunes jaunes c'est une consquence du socialisme...


C'est Jospin qui a dnationalis comme tu dis, qui a privatis dans les faits, comme jamais auparavant et par la suite. Un socialiste tiens donc...

Quand aux charges, arrte de nous servir ton idologie, encore des socialistes n'ont fait que a, allger les charges, pour quel rsultat stp ? Pacte de responsabilit, CICE, tu connais non ?
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pacte_...olidarit%C3%A9
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cr%C3%..._et_l%27emploi

Donc le...



> les salaris seraient pays bien plus cher, et il y aurais quasiment pas de chmage (comme en Suisse)


...Quel foutage de gueule

T'avais Gattaz qui se trimbalait avec son pin's "un million d'emplois"... on les attend toujours

----------


## virginieh

Surtout que les chefs d'entreprises qui passent  la tl et nous expliquent que le chmage et les bas salaires sont dus aux trop grandes charges qui psent sur les entreprises et le salaire minimum trop lev, travaillent pour des grandes entreprises ou des multinationales. Mais que les profits et les dividendes reverss par ces entreprises montent tout le temps alors que les salaires stagnent et pas seulement en France.
A chaque fois qu'ils ont une mauvaise anne (ou moins bonne qu'espre), ils licencient ou trouvent un moyen pour rduire encore le cot du travail (sans baisser le salaire des dirigeants qui sont rcompenss pour leur administration "courageuse"), quand les profits reviennent bien entendu les salaires et les emplois ne remontent pas (sauf celui des dirigeants qui bnficient des efforts qu'"ils" ont fait auparavant).
Au final a cre un cercle vicieux, les employs gagnant toujours de moins en moins en pouvoir d'achat rduisent leurs dpenses, donc la consommation baisse (ce dont les PME ptissent encore plus vite que les grands groupes), mais au lieu d'attribuer cette baisse au manque de pouvoir d'achat, on accuse justement les seuls outils qui l'attnuent un peu de la causer. Donc on pressure encore plus les salaires et les protections sociales, et a continue ... 

Maintenant les grands groupes ont tellement la main mise sur la classe politique, et tant toujours gagnants  ce petit jeu, pourquoi sarrteraient ils en si bon chemin ?

----------


## Charvalos

> En France ce sont les charges qui touffent les entreprises, s'il y avais  moins de charges les salaris seraient pays bien plus cher, et il y aurais quasiment pas de chmage (comme en Suisse), et donc on aurais pas de Gilets jaunes, les gilets jaunes jaunes c'est une consquence du socialisme...


Mme si je suis partiellement d'accord avec toi sur les charges, notre taux de chmage n'est de loin pas reprsentatif. Nos politiques s'en gargarisent mais il faut savoir que le taux de chmage ne prend en compte que ceux inscrit aux ORP (Office rgional de placement = Ple Emploi pour la France) et ne tient pas compte de ceux aux services sociaux qui sont beaucoup + qu'on ne le pense (et je pense que c'est la mme chose en France)

Et on gagne peut-tre 3x plus qu'un Franais mais le cot de la vie n'est pas le mme (et certaines entreprises aiment bien se cacher derrire cette excuse pour expliquer certains prix).

----------


## Mingolito

> C'est Jospin qui a dnationalis comme tu dis, qui a privatis dans les faits, comme jamais auparavant et par la suite. Un socialiste tiens donc...


Tout  fait, et du coup il  t ensuite totalement grill politiquement.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ...En temps normal l'quit ca serait tous le monde paie exactement le mme impt, c'est  dire un tarif fixe, comme un abonnement  un service...


Vous semblez oublier un dtail important : il y a l'impt sur les *gains*, appel impt sur le revenu, et bien plus bnfique, il y a l'impt sur les *dpenses*, appel TVA. Vous devriez tre content : *le taux de TVA appliqu est le mme quel que soit le client*_! Mais pour l'quit, il y a plusieurs taux : celui appliqu aux produits que les pauvres achtent invitablement, et un ou deux autres. Il y a mme eu un taux sur les produit de luxe (je crois qu'il a t supprim). nigme_: L'un rapporte si peu au regard du travail  fournir pour son estimation et sa collecte qu'il est rgulirement question de le supprimer...
Solution_:
Ne cherchez plus_! _Il s'agit de l'impt sur le revenu._ Solution donne considrant les difficults intellectuelles dont vous semblez souffrir.

Pourquoi un pays qui se porte si bien, la Suisse, applique deux taux de TVA si faibles_: Taux normal_=_*7.7%* et Taux rduit_=_*2.5%*. Par chance, les citoyens ne veulent pas entrer dans l'Europe_: pas dupe, le peuple suisse_!

----------


## Mingolito

C'est pas faux, en mme temps un haut revenu dpense plus qu'un bas revenu, donc a reste de fait un impt "progressif", mais certes moins progressif que le systme des paliers (exponentiel) pour l'impt sur le revenu.

Enfin tout cela ne rsout pas le problme principal,  savoir le chmage caus par les charges normes et un code du travail mal foutu en France.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est pas faux, en mme temps un haut revenu dpense plus qu'un bas revenu, donc a reste de fait un impt "progressif", mais certes moins progressif que le systme des paliers (exponentiel) pour l'impt sur le revenu.


Qu'y a-t-il de choquant au fait qu'un riche paie davantage d'impts qu'un pauvre ?




> Enfin tout cela ne rsout pas le problme principal,  savoir le chmage caus par les charges normes et un code du travail mal foutu en France.


Certes le code du travail pourrait tre simplifi, mais le chmage ne serait pas surtout le fait que les ultras riches veulent encore et toujours plus de fric, et que le meilleur moyen qu'ils aient trouv pour cela, c'est de transformer les travailleurs en esclaves sous la menace du chmage en question et des dlocalisations vers des pays ou la lgislation leur permet d'exploiter plus aisment leurs esclaves ?

----------


## Mingolito

> Qu'y a-t-il de choquant au fait qu'un riche paie davantage d'impts qu'un pauvre ?


Je n'ai pas crit que c'est choquant, l'exprience montre simplement dans le monde entier que  partir d'un certain moment trop imposer les riches devient contre productif, voir lexpression populaire "ne pas tuer la poule aux ufs d'or"...




> Certes le code du travail pourrait tre simplifi, mais le chmage ne serait pas surtout le fait que les ultras riches veulent encore et toujours plus de fric, et que le meilleur moyen qu'ils aient trouv pour cela, c'est de transformer les travailleurs en esclaves sous la menace du chmage en question et des dlocalisations vers des pays ou la lgislation leur permet d'exploiter plus aisment leurs esclaves ?


C'est bien, tu rcites bien ton discours Mlenchoniste  ::bravo:: 
Dans les faits 90% des entreprises sont des PME, et elles sont gnralement dans le rouge, plus de trsorerie, le patron travaille 80 heures par semaine, et il y a quasiment un suicide de patron de PME par jour...
Et du cot des artisans, petits commerants,  et des auto entrepreneur pas mieux, les 35 heures connaissent pas... les charges et taxes oui...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est pas faux, *en mme temps un haut revenu dpense plus qu'un bas revenu*, donc a reste de fait un impt "progressif", mais certes moins progressif que le systme des paliers (exponentiel) pour l'impt sur le revenu.


En valeur brut peut-tre, mais proportionnellement  ses revenus non.

Et puis il y a beaucoup plus de pauvres que de riches, donc sur la totalit de la TVA collecte, pas certain que la plus grosse partie viennent des 10% les plus riches (qui pour certains, passent rgulirement du temps  l'tranger donc pendant ce temps, la TVA ne rentre pas dans les caisses franaises).

Cela serait intressant d'avoir de vrais chiffres  ce sujet.

----------


## Charvalos

> Certes le code du travail pourrait tre simplifi, mais le chmage ne serait pas surtout le fait que les ultras riches veulent encore et toujours plus de fric, et que le meilleur moyen qu'ils aient trouv pour cela, c'est de transformer les travailleurs en esclaves sous la menace du chmage en question et des dlocalisations vers des pays ou la lgislation leur permet d'exploiter plus aisment leurs esclaves ?


 te lire, on pourrait croire que toutes les entreprises en France ont des patrons ultra-riches or, je doute que cela soit le cas non ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> te lire, on pourrait croire que toutes les entreprises en France ont des patrons ultra-riches or, je doute que cela soit le cas non ?


Ben, je sais pas... Vous savez lire ? Oui ? Alors, a ne devrait pas poser de problme, et donc vous n'avez pas pos cette question.  ::roll::

----------


## fredoche

> donc a reste de fait un impt *"progressif"*
> 
> Enfin tout cela ne rsout pas le problme principal,  savoir le chmage caus par les charges normes et un code du travail mal foutu en France.


non *proportionnel, et uniquement aux dpenses*, et encore faut il prouver que le haut revenu dpense plus que l'autre. Et effectivement la part absolue progresse avec la dpense, sans que cette proportion ne change


Qu'on les baisse ou pas les charges, a change strictement rien au chmage... Voir Gattaz avec son pin's



Par contre que a remplisse les fouilles de certains de tes hauts revenus, sans doute...

----------


## Charvalos

> Ben, je sais pas... Vous savez lire ? Oui ? Alors, a ne devrait pas poser de problme, et donc vous n'avez pas pos cette question.


Ok, donc t'affirmes que tout les patrons de France mme ceux des PME, sont des ultra-riches ? Joli clich.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Enfin tout cela ne rsout pas le problme principal,  savoir le chmage caus par les charges normes et un code du travail mal foutu en France.


Pour moi, l'administration du porte-feuilles de l'tat est aussi simple que celle du "bon pre de famille"_: quand "ya des sous", on dpense, et quand "ya pu", on se serre la ceinture*1*. Mais pour le peuple, rares sont ceux qui ne parviennent pas (ou plus), malgr tout,  mettre quelques sous de ct (ce sont les GJ d'aujourd'hui). Nos administrateurs ne grent pas "en bons pres de famille", et dpensent plus qu'il ne gagnent. En consquence, il faut toujours rclamer plus au payeurs, soit le peuple*2*. Pour se permettre de rclamer plus, il suffit de brandir la *menace du chaumage*. Votre propos s'appuie sur le fait que les PME sont elles aussi sources de revenus et sont bien charges, surtout du ct des salaires. Cette situation ne s'amliorera jamais car on fait des cadeaux aux plus riches afin qu'ils puissent investir dans l'outil de production. Quand ils le font, c'est en s'quipant d'automates, afin de *se passer de l'humain*, ce qui est relativement logique, puisque les salaires sont sources de lourdes charges. Mais pourquoi investir dans l'outil de production puisqu'il est si facile de faire de l'argent en usant et abusant de ce "no-libralisme"_: il suffit de "brasser" des actions_! On dlaisse tellement l'outil qu'il y a de moins en moins de professionnalisme, et que d'autrefois belles entreprises, comme HP, se retrouvent en procs pour vol (nommons convenablement les choses).

Il faut regarder du ct des dpenses de l'tat, et particulirement celles qui sont consquences de l'adhsion de la France  l'Europe. Et comme nous devons emprunter, le trou se creuse. L'enfer de l'endettement. Nos dpenses sont 30% trop leves  cause de cette adhsion  l'Europe (valuation toute personnelle).

*1* Cela ne doit correspondre en rien  ce qui est enseign l'ENA ! Ils doivent mme ignorer le principe des vases communicants, trop dsuet, dpass, "has been". Il faut reconnatre qu'il y a quelque chose de magique dans cette possibilit qu'autorise (maintenant) le libralisme de faire beaucoup d'argent  partir de peu.

*2* Vous vous imaginez augmenter le montant de la facture au cours de l'excution du travail command par un client, ou rclamer auprs de votre employeur une paie plus importante,  chaque fin de mois_?

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Enfin tout cela ne rsout pas le problme principal,  savoir le chmage caus par les charges normes et un code du travail mal foutu en France.


De mmoire : le code du travail a trs fortement augment sous Raffarin, en qui les patrons avaient mis leurs espoirs, s'agissant d'un ancien ministre des PME (entre autres).
Prcision : le code du travail franais inclus dans son dition de rfrence (Dal..z) la jurisprudence. Pas le code allemand auquel il est souvent compar, notamment par ces "frapps" de l'IFRAP. 
Ah, oui, et l'ancien prsident de la CPME (patron des petits patrons), J-F Roubaud, avait en son temps rappel que c'est le carnet de commande qui gnre l'embauche. pas les prtendues "charges" qui offrent aux employeurs des salaris forms, en bonne sant et  l'heure au boulot.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ok, donc t'affirmes que tout les patrons de France mme ceux des PME, sont des ultra-riches ? Joli clich.


OK, donc tu ne sais pas lire. videmment, dans ces conditions a va tre dur de discuter. 

Si, avec cette phrase 


> le chmage ne serait pas surtout le fait que les ultras riches


 tu arrives  en dduire que je considre tous les patrons de France comme des ultra-riches, c'est que tu as un srieux problme de comprenette !
Et c'est valable pour tous ceux qui t'ont plussoyer. Je savais que l'apprentissage du franais tait en rgression, je ne pensais pas que a en tait arriv  ce point. Il est vraiment temps de faire quelque chose. Si mme des personnes ayant fait des tudes ne sont plus capable de comprendre une phrase simple...  ::roll::

----------


## Charvalos

> [...] mais le chmage ne serait pas surtout le fait que les ultras riches veulent encore et toujours plus de fric, et que le meilleur moyen qu'ils aient trouv pour cela, c'est de transformer les travailleurs en esclaves sous la menace du chmage en question et des dlocalisations vers des pays ou la lgislation leur permet d'exploiter plus aisment leurs esclaves ?


Alors, soit on ne parle pas la mme langue mais ta question est on ne peut plus clair : tu demandes si le chmage en France ne serait pas de la faute des ultra-riches.

Ce  quoi je te demande si pour toi, tu considres que tous les patrons d'entreprises en France sont des ultras-riches (ce dont je doute fortement) vu ta question/remarque et vu la rponse que tu donnes :




> Ben, je sais pas... Vous savez lire ? Oui ? Alors, a ne devrait pas poser de problme, et donc vous n'avez pas pos cette question.


Tu n'as pas dit non et personnellement, quand on me sort ce genre de phrase, cela veut dire "bah oui, gros con, c'est crit noir sur blanc. Pourquoi toi poser question ?".  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Le chmage en France s'explique par plusieurs facteurs.
Entre autre :
- les charges, beaucoup de petit patrons n'ont pas les moyen de prendre un employ, parce que pour qu'il touche 1200 il faut donner 2400.
- Les indpendants se sont fait tu par le RSI (alors qu'en principe il est possible de le contourner lgalement, pendant sa campagne Macron a promit de mettre fin au RSI).
- La dlocalisation (plein d'usines ont ferm)

L'UE favorise une sorte de "concurrence dloyale", le boulot va l o c'est le moins cher (et c'est clairement pas en France).
Avec l'UE on peut profiter des pays plus pauvre (par exemple l'Allemagne qui met ses usines dans des pays comme la Pologne), on peut aussi en profiter grce aux travailleurs dtachs (apparemment faire venir travailler des polonais en France a cote un peu moins cher qu'employer un franais).
Pour que la France s'en sorte il faudrait faire du protectionnisme, mais l'UE nous en empche.

Et en parallle il y a une crise mondiale et une crise de l'UE.
Aucun pays ne se porte conomiquement bien, normalement en 2019 des pays vont entrer officiellement en rcession.
Pour l'instant ils ont russi  bricoler le calcul du PIB pour faire croire qu'il y a un minimum de croissance, mais l on devrait atteindre les limites.

Il parait qu'entre la Chine, les USA et l'UE, c'est l'UE qui va se casser la gueule en premier.
On devrait le voir assez vite, a ne devrait pas prendre des annes et des annes  se produire.

----------


## Cincinnatus

Pour le RSI, cr en 2006 : https://www.tns-assur.fr/actualites/...ssion-rsi-2018



> Cependant, le RSI sest rvl tre un chec notamment  cause de la complexit du systme, suscitant de nombreuses plaintes. En effet, *un grand nombre dassurs peinent  comprendre les modes de calculs des cotisations*. Daprs le baromtre du Syndicat des Indpendants, 76% des affilis ont une opinion ngative des services dlivrs par le Rgime Social des Indpendants. *Le systme en lui-mme, gr par le gouvernement, tait dficitaire.* Les prestations dlivres aux assurs taient suprieures aux cotisations verses.


Un "machin" cr sur mesure a d tre intgr  la Scu. Comme quoi, celle-ci est encore efficace !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Alors, soit on ne parle pas la mme langue mais ta question est on ne peut plus clair : tu demandes si le chmage en France ne serait pas de la faute des ultra-riches.
> 
> Ce  quoi je te demande si pour toi, tu considres que tous les patrons d'entreprises en France sont des ultras-riches (ce dont je doute fortement) vu ta question/remarque et vu la rponse que tu donnes :
> 
> 
> 
> Tu n'as pas dit non et personnellement, quand on me sort ce genre de phrase, cela veut dire "bah oui, gros con, c'est crit noir sur blanc. Pourquoi toi poser question ?".


Les mots ont un sens, pourquoi vouloir leur en donner un autre ? J'ai crit "les Ultra-riches", et je n'ai pas crit "tous les patrons d'entreprises". Maintenant, si, pour toi, quand on crit les "ultra-riches", tu penses "tous les patrons d'entreprises" ne vient pas m'accuser de ne pas m'exprimer correctement.  ::roll::  
C'est fatiguant de devoir toujours tout expliquer. De plus, dans ce post, je parlais de dlocalisation effectuer par les ultra-riches. Franchement, vous pensez srieusement que ce sont les patrons de PME qui ont dlocaliser en masse ? C'est arriv, certes, mais  la marge.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pour moi, l'administration du porte-feuilles de l'tat est aussi simple que celle du "bon pre de famille"_: quand "ya des sous", on dpense, et quand "ya pu", on se serre la ceinture*1*.


Sauf que le pre de famille, bon ou pas, est foncirement un consommateur alors que l'tat est investisseur. Une gestion de bon investisseur se base sur l'emprunt permanent et est dficitaire sur l'anne n, et les entreprises qui croissent ne se gnent pas pour faire ainsi. Handicaper l'tat avec l'austrit que tu prnes est dvastateur, surtout qu'il est suicidaire d'arrter les investissements donc on tend  faire souffrir  la place les plus dmunis.

----------


## Charvalos

> Les mots ont un sens, pourquoi vouloir leur en donner un autre ? J'ai crit "les Ultra-riches", et je n'ai pas crit "tous les patrons d'entreprises". Maintenant, si, pour toi, quand on crit les "ultra-riches", tu penses "tous les patrons d'entreprises" ne vient pas m'accuser de ne pas m'exprimer correctement.  
> C'est fatiguant de devoir toujours tout expliquer. De plus, dans ce post, je parlais de dlocalisation effectuer par les ultra-riches. Franchement, vous pensez srieusement que ce sont les patrons de PME qui ont dlocaliser en masse ? C'est arriv, certes, mais  la marge.


Les mots ont un sens mais les tournures de phrases galement. Tu aurais pos ta question diffremment, du genre :

"Est-ce que tu ne penses pas qu'une des raisons principales du chmage en France est le fait des ultra-riches [suite de la question]".

Bah l, on comprend tout de suite mieux ce que tu voulais dire.

Enfin, voil, je vais m'arrter l pour ce problme vu que tu as finalement rpondu.  ::aie::

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Sauf que le pre de famille, bon ou pas, est foncirement un consommateur alors que l'tat est investisseur. Une gestion de bon investisseur se base sur l'emprunt permanent et est dficitaire sur l'anne n, et les entreprises qui croissent ne se gnent pas pour faire ainsi. Handicaper l'tat avec l'austrit que tu prnes est dvastateur, surtout qu'il est suicidaire d'arrter les investissements donc on tend  faire souffrir  la place les plus dmunis.


Votre propos est bas sur des postulats crs par ceux qui vivent des emprunts. Peut-tre travaillez-vous au sein d'une banque_? En tous cas, vous avez la berlue_! Je ne prne nullement l'austrit, et vous vous ridiculisez en vous basant sur des propos que je n'ai pas tenu.

J'insiste pour dire que la France est mal administre, et j'ajoute que "croissance continuelle" et "conomie base sur l'emprunt" sont des expressions inventes par les usuriers.

----------


## Ryu2000

Rcemment il y a eu des violences policires bizarres.
L c'est un gilet jaune en fauteuil roulant qui se fait asperger de gaz lacrymogne (la distance est trs faible) :
Tmoignage: le Gilet Jaune en fauteuil roulant asperg de gaz lacrymogne  Toulouse par un policier veut porter plainte



> Pascal Bour est Gilet Jaune et handicap. *Il a t asperg en plein visage* par un policier  la fin de la manifestation lors de la 16e journe de mobilisation  Toulouse. Il compte dposer plainte.


La vido est ici :
https://twitter.com/NnoMan1/status/1102157852448305152

L ce sont des vieux qui ne sont pas gilets jaunes et qui ne manifestent pas :
Gilets jaunes.  Toulouse, un couple de passant molest par les forces de l'ordre



> Selon nos confrres de France 3 Occitanie, un couple d'un certain ge a t molest et frapp  coups de matraques par des CRS avant d'tre plaqu au sol, samedi, lors de la manifestation des Gilets jaunes.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMvUlGQ9ols


Bon il y a a aussi, mais il n'y a pas de preuve, donc peut-tre qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une vraie victime :
Gilets jaunes : un dput LFI accuse la police de lavoir matraqu  Bordeaux
Et le gars c'est pas un vieux ni un handicap, donc c'est moins choquant, que les 2 autres histoires.

En tout cas a fait beaucoup pour un samedi :
A Bordeaux et Toulouse, la police accuse de violences lors des manifestations de gilets jaunes

====
Edit :
Il y a a aussi, mais c'est juste une journaliste qui se fait pousser par des CRS :
Un policier frappe une journaliste malgr son brassard de presse, elle le filme en direct

----------


## Ryu2000

Christophe Castaner accuse un dput LFI  matraqu  davoir  provoqu  la police



> Le ministre de lintrieur, Christophe Castaner, a rpondu, mardi 5 mars, au dput de La France insoumise (LFI) Loc Prudhomme, qui assure que la police lui a assn des coups de matraque lors dune manifestation de  gilets jaunes   Bordeaux, le 2 mars. Devant lAssemble nationale, M. Castaner a accus llu davoir  provoqu  les forces de lordre.
> 
> Le dput de Gironde a interpell M. Castaner lors de la sance de questions au gouvernement et a accus lexcutif de  drive autoritaire  :  Vous utilisez la police et la justice pour rprimer toute contestation sociale. () Dois-je maintenant me cacher pour viter la rpression politique et larbitraire ?  Il a demand  nouveau  ce que le prfet de Gironde soit relev de ses fonctions.
> 
> Samedi, Loc Prudhomme avait publi une vido dans laquelle il apparat avec du sang sur loreille gauche. Il dit avoir reu  plusieurs coups de matraque   un moment o il  quittait tranquillement la manifestation des gilets jaunes  et alors quil avait  dclin [son] identit de dput .


Il y a un truc qui me gne, c'est "il avait dclin son identit de dput", en quoi a devrait changer quelque chose  un quelconque moment ?
Genre le gars "je suis un citoyen d'une classe suprieure, je mrite un traitement prfrentiel".
a me rappelle Melenchon qui hurle "la rpublique c'est moi  ::furax::  ::furax::  ::furax:: ".
T'es pas suprieur aux gens normaux mon p'tit gars.

Pour le moment j'ai pas vu de vido de l'agression, donc je ne sais pas si le dput LFI a vraiment provoqu les forces de l'ordre.
C'est pas non plus impossible que Castaner mente.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Genre le gars "je suis un citoyen d'une classe suprieure, je mrite un traitement prfrentiel".


Un p'tit coup derrire les oreilles, a peu aider dans ce cas... ::aie:: 

D'ailleurs, quand la victime a dit "'Tention, Chus dput_!", le flic lui a assn un coup tout en criant "Moi aussi_!"***

Leur boulot, c'est de matraquer (a demande bac + 5, un boulot comme a). Alors si faut pas matraquer les mecs qui crient qu'y sont dputs, a va faire 100 milles manifestants dans les rues  crier qu'y sont dputs. H, faudrait pas prendre les flics que pour des cons, quand-mme_!

Les flics vont bientt porter des brassard et bandeaux sur la poitrine et le dos indiquant leur matricule, et lisible de loin, pour que les enqutes sur le comportement de certains d'entre eux aboutissent plus rapidement. Bonne ide, non ?  ::weird:: 

*** J'invente, pour me faire plaisir...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors si faut pas matraquer les mecs qui crient qu'y sont dputs


Pourquoi il faudrait moins matraqu les dputs que les autres ?
Donc ok si ils sont dans un gros parti comme PS/UMP/LFI/LREM ils ont un pouvoir de nuisance bien suprieur  la moyenne, mais a ne fait pas d'eux des citoyens suprieur aux autres.
Personnellement je trouve beaucoup plus choquant le coup de le manifestant handicap moteur gaz au visage ou le coup des 2 passants gs agress par les forces de l'ordre.

Je suis persuad que les forces de l'ordre reoivent des ordres du style "soyez trs violent avec les femmes, les handicaps, les vieux", comme a les manifestants ragissent et les mdias peuvent les faire passer pour des gens violents.
L'histoire du boxeur c'est a, les forces de l'ordre frappaient une femme et le boxeur est venu la dfendre.
Je me rappelle d'une vido o on voit des CRS recevoir l'ordre d'attaquer une manifestante isol.
C'est dans lintrt du gouvernement que les manifestants soient violent, il faut donc provoquer la violence.

Mais sinon je comprend l'nervement que peut ressentir un policier, un gendarme, un CRS, quand un manifestant se protge en mettant sa position d'lu en avant.
a peut donner envie de mettre une claquounette. Juste pour le principe "Comment a tu te crois mieux que les autres ?!".

----------


## halaster08

@Ryu
Tu ne comprends vraiment rien.

Les policiers normalement n'attaquent pas les manifestants pacifistes, le fait que certains "justifient" leur prsence  la manifestation par leur travail (dputs, journalistes ...) c'est juste pour lgitim le fait qu'ils soient pacifistes pas pour revendiquer le fait qu'ils soient suprieur aux autres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les policiers normalement n'attaquent pas les manifestants pacifistes


J'ai vu plein de vidos qui montrent le contraire.
Je suis convaincu que a vient des ordres, parfois les CRS ne comprennent rien  la situation, on leur dit de se rendre  une position et d'attaquer une personne qui serait une "menace".
Eux ils suivent les ordres, et les ordres sont souvent pourris.

----------


## fredoche

> Pourquoi il faudrait moins matraqu les dputs que les autres ?
> Donc ok si ils sont dans un gros parti comme PS/UMP/LFI/LREM ils ont un pouvoir de nuisance bien suprieur  la moyenne, mais a ne fait pas d'eux des citoyens suprieur aux autres.


T'as oubli Rassemblement National / Front National, est-ce un hasard ?

coute partant de ce principe flics et CRS n'ont qu' se tabasser entre eux, puisqu'ils ne sont pas suprieurs  la moyenne ni diffrents des autres.
Et a nous fera des vacances

On cogne pour cogner depuis 4 mois, a commence  bien faire. C'tait un casseur ce dput ? Elle se situe o exactement la justification de cette violence tous azimuts ordonne par le gouvernement. Quand bien mme le flic aurait t provoqu comme semble le justifier Castaner, en quoi cela justifie les coups de matraque d'un flic sur un  citoyen,  fortiori un dput, reprsentant mandat et lu par les citoyens tout autant que Macron ?

Quelle merde dans ce pays, quelle merde

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'as oubli Rassemblement National / Front National, est-ce un hasard ?


Si un lu RN se faisait tabasser par des CRS a ne ferait pas scandale.
Les mdias se diraient "c'est bien fait pour sa gueule !".
Si les lus RN quittaient l'hmicycle les autres se diraient "bon dbarras".
Le peuple se dirait "les lus RN c'est vraiment des cons".

Le RN c'est la tte de turc des politiciens, des mdias, de la justice, etc... (plein de gens du FN taient sur le mur des cons du syndicat de la magistrature)




> coute partant de ce principe flics et CRS n'ont qu' se tabasser entre eux


Hein ?
Les forces de l'ordre suivent les ordres donns par des suprieurs corrompus par le gouvernement.
Mais parfois il arrive qu'elles se mettent du ct du peuple (a fonctionne surtout avec l'arme) et il arrive que la situation s'arrange aprs a. (bon des fois a fait printemps Arabe et tu passes de dictature  charia et t'as pas forcment gagn au change...).
Pendant les rvolutions franaise le pouvoir demande  l'arme de stopper le peuple et au bout d'un moment l'arme change de camps.




> On cogne pour cogner depuis 4 mois, a commence  bien faire. C'tait un casseur ce dput ? Elle se situe o exactement la justification de cette violence tous azimuts ordonne par le gouvernement.


Les gilets jaunes l'ont compris depuis le dbut, les forces de l'ordre provoquent les manifestants pour qu'ils deviennent agressif pour ensuite les faire passer pour des gens violent.
*Plus les manifestants cassent plus le gouvernement est content*, parce que les mdias peuvent vhiculer une image ngative, ensuite on publie des "sondages" qui disent que le peuple soutient de moins en moins les manifestations des gilets jaunes et Macron est content.
Donc les CRS ont pour ordre de balancer du gaz quand tout le monde est pacifiste, ils doivent aussi charger sur des manifestants qui sont dans la zone autorise pour la manifestation.

Avec des ordres comme a il ne faut pas s'tonner si il y a autant de suicide dans la police...




> Quand bien mme le flic aurait t provoqu comme semble le justifier Castaner, en quoi cela justifie les coups de matraque


Les policiers sont humains, si il y a plein de gens d'LFI qui t'hurlent dessus et t'insultent pendant des heures tous les samedis, il y a moyen d'tre irrit au bout d'un moment, en plus il y a la fatigue, le stress du travail, les problmes familiaux, au bout d'un temps c'est humain de craquer, un robot aurait gard son calme. En plus les ordres t'incite  taper des gens (il y a eu un manifestant handicap gaz au visage, il y a la vido ! c'est quand mme 1000 fois plus choquant)




> reprsentant mandat et lu par les citoyens tout autant que Macron ?


tre lu a change rien.
Macron, Castaner, Griveaux ont du pouvoir directement, c'est pas le mme niveau.




> Quelle merde dans ce pays, quelle merde


C'est le cirque partout, ce n'est pas propre  la France.
Le dni de dmocratie et la perte du pouvoir d'achat est tellement forte qu'au bout d'un temps il faut bien qu'il ce passe quelque chose.
Les gens en ont marre des mensonges des politiciens et des mdias, l'INSEE fait croire que le pouvoir d'achat augmente et les travailleurs se rendent bien compte qu'ils peuvent acheter de moins en moins de choses.
On nous fait croire que la croissance repart alors que les gens voient les boutiques  vendre.
Aujourd'hui si vous voulez crer un commerce qui fonctionne, vendez des fausses vitrines ! C'est un march en plein boum !
Toutes les taxes augmentent, le gouvernement attaque les vhicules diesel, puis ce sera les chaudires, puis ce sera les vhicules essence, sous prtexte d'cologie, alors qu'on sait trs bien que Macron en a rien  foutre.

La France a enchan Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron donc l le pays est vraiment mal.
Il faut beaucoup de changement.
Il y a des petites choses qui pourraient tre faites qui serait sympa, comme faire passer certaines lections en proportionnelle en 1 tour, ce serait plus dmocratique.

----------


## zecreator

Aprs, comme croire  la perte du pouvoir d'achat quand les gens autour de nous ont des smartphones "dernier cri" qui valent minimum 300 , que l'achat sur internet est devenu tellement compulsif que les boutiques physiques disparaissent.

C'est a leur combat ? Garder cette vie de consommation totalement absurde ?
N'y a t-il pas des combats plus vitaux que a ?

Je comprends pourquoi mon collgue finnois est reparti chez-lui, sans regret. La France, quand on y vit H24, a fait vraiment plus envie...

----------


## fredoche

> Si un lu RN se faisait tabasser par des CRS a ne ferait pas scandale.
> [...]
> Le peuple se dirait "les lus RN c'est vraiment des cons".


Arrte de gnraliser stp
Tu n'en sais rien. Pour ma part, si je refuse la violence, je la refuse quelle qu'en soit la victime, FN y compris. 
Que ces gens puissent tre des cons, ce sera pas un scoop ni une originalit. 
Pour citer Audiard : _ Si on mettait un point rouge sur la tte de tous les cons, le monde ressemblerait  un champ de coquelicots._  
Et je veux bien mon pompon rouge moi aussi



> Hein ?


Tu m'as trs bien compris, ne te fais pas plus con que tu n 'es



> *Plus les manifestants cassent plus le gouvernement est content*, parce que les mdias peuvent vhiculer une image ngative, ensuite on publie des "sondages" qui disent que le peuple soutient de moins en moins les manifestations des gilets jaunes et Macron est content.


Les mdias vhiculeraient une image ngative de toute faon, quand bien mme on aurait cass "trois pattes  un canard"



> C'est le cirque partout, ce n'est pas propre  la France.


Tu ferais bien d'aller un peu  l'tranger. Sans aller bien loin, tu verrais bien que ce n'est pas le cirque partout, et que si, c'est propre  la France, comme la morosit intestine et au moins trentenaire, et la manipulation de masse et des masses.


Ah au fait ... pour l'auteur du sujet, dans ce pays communiste qu'est la France, un pauvre petit pays de mme pas 70 millions d'habitants, on collectionne les milliardaires, dont le 4e mondial aprs 3 amerloques, et la femme la plus riche du monde. Je vous ferai pas le dtail du classement c'est  dgueuler face au cynisme des mdias et gouvernants, et du sieur mingolito

Trop dur la France, trop rouge, les pauvres _riches_ dans ce pays de bolchviques




> R.I.P Keith Flint 1969 - 2019


A mon avis, mais ce n'est que le mien, s'il y a bien un gars qui ne souhaitait pas reposer en paix, c'est bien ce mec. Donc plutt _Rest In Fury_, un truc du genre pour le Firestarter

----------


## fredoche

> Aprs, comme croire  la perte du pouvoir d'achat quand les gens autour de nous ont des smartphones "dernier cri" qui valent minimum 300 , que l'achat sur internet est devenu tellement compulsif que les boutiques physiques disparaissent.
> 
> C'est a leur combat ? Garder cette vie de consommation totalement absurde ?
> N'y a t-il pas des combats plus vitaux que a ?
> 
> Je comprends pourquoi mon collgue finnois est reparti chez-lui, sans regret. La France, quand on y vit H24, a fait vraiment plus envie...


Allez, je vais tre gentil avec toi : 
Tu as qui autour de toi zecreator ? Est-ce que ton entourage est un reflet exact de la ralit socitale, de toutes les situations de tout le monde ? Rappelle-nous dans quel domaine tu bosses...
Le combat de qui s'il te plait ? tu parles de qui ? 

Toi aussi tu regardes trop la TV et ton voisin, tes voisins _les cons_, que tu crois si bien connaitre et qui te connaissent si bien eux aussi, puisqu'ils en ont autant pour toi : les cons parlent aux cons, 

_... et le roi des cons sur son trne, il est franais, a j'en suis sr_ - Hexagone - Renaud

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs, comme croire  la perte du pouvoir d'achat quand les gens autour de nous ont des smartphones "dernier cri" qui valent minimum 300 , que l'achat sur internet est devenu tellement compulsif que les boutiques physiques disparaissent.


Les gens ont des vraies dpenses :
- le loyer
- les impts
- la nourriture
- le carburant pour aller au boulot
- les assurances
- les factures d'eau et dlectricit
- l'abonnement internet et l'abonnement mobile

Quand t'as enlev tout a il ne reste pas grand chose pour les loisirs.
Le peuple souffre, les gens ont du mal  finir le mois.
Les fanas de smartphone sont de moins en moins nombreux  changer de tlphone chaque anne (d'ailleurs les fabricants de smartphone pleurent).

L le truc chiant c'est que LREM crent et augmentent plein de taxes avec des prtextes fallacieux. (ce que faisait dj Sarkozy et Hollande, d'aprs moi a vient des grandes orientations de l'UE, avec l'objectif du dficit public  moins de 3% du PIB, du coup on subit l'austrit et a a un effet dsastreux sur la croissance)

Il faut pensez  ceux qui sont au SMIC, ceux qui sont en retraite, etc.
Les gens aux chmages finissent aux RSA, parce qu'il n'y a pas de boulot.




> C'est a leur combat ?


L'augmentation de la taxe sur le diesel a t dclencheur, mais il y a plein d'autres problmes.
Les gouvernements successifs mprisent trop le peuple, aprs avoir enchan Sarkozy, Hollande et Macron les gens n'en peuvent plus.
Il faut plus de dmocratie, parce que les franais ne se sentent pas reprsent, Macron a t par 18,19% des inscrits, par des gens qui se disaient "il est jeune, il est beau"...




> La France, quand on y vit H24, a fait vraiment plus envie...


Ouais, ceux qui n'aiment pas la France ou les Franais peuvent en effet quitter le pays.
Le problme en France ce sont les banques, les mdias et les politiciens, les problmes ne viennent pas du peuple.
Mais bon peu importe que la nation franaise reprendra une bonne direction dans le futur.

=========
=========
EDIT :



> Arrte de gnraliser stp


C'tait mal dit mais en gros le RN est une cible facile...
C'est le parti le plus critiqu par les mdias.




> Pour ma part, si je refuse la violence, je la refuse quelle qu'en soit la victime, FN y compris.


Moi je hirarchise un peu, quand un lu se fait repousser dans une manifestation a me choque moins que de voir un handicap ou une personne g se faire agresser.




> Les mdias vhiculeraient une image ngative de toute faon


Ouais, les mdias ont mme essay de faire passer les gilets jaunes pour des anti-juifs...

Cela dit le gouvernement facilite le travail des journalistes en demandant aux forces de l'ordre de provoquer les manifestants.
*Pousser les manifestants  la violence c'est dcrdibiliser le mouvement.*




> Tu ferais bien d'aller un peu  l'tranger. Sans aller bien loin, tu verrais bien que ce n'est pas le cirque partout


conomiquement et politiquement c'est le bordel quasiment partout (sauf en Suisse peut-tre  :8-): ).

Il y a une crise conomique mondiale, les USA vont mal, le Japon va trs mal, l'UE on en parle mme pas, la Chine ralenti.
On ne va pas vers le beau.




> dans ce pays communiste qu'est la France


Quelle dfinition de "communisme" utilisez-vous ?
 la limite on peut dire que le pays a une histoire sociale, avec les congs pay, la scurit sociale et tout a.
Mais dans un pays communiste il y a le plein emploi et en France le chmage est trs lev.




> s'il y a bien un gars qui ne souhaitait pas reposer en paix, c'est bien ce mec.


Ouais, mais j'ai pas rflchie, je suis juste sous le choc depuis que j'ai appris la nouvelle.
a fait vraiment chier, parce que The Prodigy c'tait pour moi le meilleur groupe du monde encore en activit aujourd'hui.
Ils sont au top depuis trop longtemps.
Parce que dj Experience et Music for the Jilted Generation c'est de la balle avec des tubes immenses.
Mais aprs il y a The Fat Of The Land et l c'est le succs mainstream avec de la bonne musique ! C'est l'poque Big Beat, cet album est un des meilleurs albums de l'histoire de la musique.
La suite est bien galement a ramne des jeunes fans  chaque fois. (ya Dave Grohl qui joue de la batterie dans 2 morceaux dans invaders Must Die)

Je suis fan de The Prodigy depuis 1995 ou un truc comme a.
Le groupe tait en tte d'affiche des Eurockennes de Belfort 2019  ::(: 

Bon aprs c'est surtout Liam Howlett qui compose la musique donc le groupe peut continuer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les gens ont des vraies dpenses :
> - le loyer
> - les impts
> - la nourriture
> - le carburant pour aller au boulot
> - les assurances
> - les factures d'eau et dlectricit
> *- l'abonnement internet et l'abonnement mobile*


Autant le reste, je veux bien que ce soit incontournable, mais ce que j'ai mis en gras, c'est du loisir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est du loisir.


C'est difficile aujourd'hui de se passer d'internet, mme des retraits s'y sont mis. Ils aiment partager des photos sur Facebook et rechercher des recettes de cuisine. La technologie leur permet de rester en contact avec leur famille. Et avec une box internet on peut avoir la TV.

Aujourd'hui se passer d'internet et de tlphone a t'isole  fond, c'est fini la messe le dimanche o tout le village se retrouve et on prend des nouvelles.
C'est fini d'aller au bistrot pour discuter avec des gens.

Le smartphone  la limite c'est facultatif, mais d'un autre ct si t'as dj une freebox tu peux avoir tout illimit pour 16...
a devient peut-tre cher pour les couples qui ont des enfants...

D'un autre ct sans internet ni tlphone, une fois que tu quittes le boulot t'es vraiment dconnect, aucun chef ni collgue ne peuvent te joindre quand t'es chez toi.
C'est le droit  la dconnexion  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est difficile aujourd'hui de se passer d'internet, mme des retraits s'y sont mis. Ils aiment partager des photos sur Facebook et rechercher des recettes de cuisine. La technologie leur permet de rester en contact avec leur famille. Et avec une box internet on peut avoir la TV.
> 
> Aujourd'hui se passer d'internet et de tlphone a t'isole  fond, c'est fini la messe le dimanche o tout le village se retrouve et on prend des nouvelles.
> C'est fini d'aller au bistrot pour discuter avec des gens.
> 
> Le smartphone  la limite c'est facultatif, mais d'un autre ct si t'as dj une freebox tu peux avoir tout illimit pour 16...
> a devient peut-tre cher pour les couples qui ont des enfants...
> 
> D'un autre ct sans internet ni tlphone, une fois que tu quittes le boulot t'es vraiment dconnect, aucun chef ni collgue ne peuvent te joindre quand t'es chez toi.
> C'est le droit  la dconnexion


Peut-tre, mais ce n'est ni obligatoire, ni vital. Encore, pour internet, c'est vrai qu'avec la politique gouvernementale qui veut supprimer le lien humain entre l'administration et la populace, et qui veut obliger tout le monde  passer par internet pour toutes les dmarches administratives, a va devenir compliqu de s'en passer. Mais, les abonnements pour smartphones, c'est du gadget.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est du gadget.


Ok, donc tout le monde est d'accord pour dire qu'avoir une connexion internet devient aussi important qu'avoir l'eau courante et llectricit ?
Il y a mme eu une histoire de droit fondamentaux  une poque :
L'ONU dclare l'accessibilit  internet comme droit fondamental
Loi numrique : Internet devient enfin un droit fondamental en France



> Adopt ce 28 septembre par le Snat, le texte du gouvernement prvoit de maintenir temporairement la connexion Internet des utilisateurs qui ne peuvent plus payer leur facture.





> ce n'est ni obligatoire, ni vital.


Manger 3 fois par jour non plus et pourtant beaucoup de gens le font  ::P:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ok, donc tout le monde est d'accord pour dire qu'avoir une connexion internet devient aussi important qu'avoir l'eau courante et llectricit ?
> Il y a mme eu une histoire de droit fondamentaux  une poque :
> L'ONU dclare l'accessibilit  internet comme droit fondamental
> Loi numrique : Internet devient enfin un droit fondamental en France


Attention ! Tu mlanges mes 2 posts. 
Dans mon 2eme post, j'ai bien dit qu'internet devenait obligatoire, pour des raisons politiques. En pratique, si on y rflchit, on vivait (et on vit encore) trs bien sans internet. 
Par contre, pour le cot gadget, c'est du smartphone que je parlais. Je sais que la plupart d'entre vous considre que c'est vital, et qu'ils ne peuvent pas s'en passer, et que certains ne savent plus respirer s'ils n'ont pas leur smartphone dans un rayon de 50cm. Mais, c'est juste une habitude prise, une dpendance (que je trouve malsaine, au mme titre qu'un dpendance  une drogue), c'est une chaine que l'on se met soi-mme autour du cou.




> Manger 3 fois par jour non plus et pourtant beaucoup de gens le font


Certes. Mais manger et boire sont obligatoires pour vivre. Ce que l'on mange et la frquence des repas est un choix personnel. Mais le fait de devoir manger et boire n'est pas un choix.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> . 
> Par contre, pour le cot gadget, c'est du smartphone que je parlais. Je sais que la plupart d'entre vous considre que c'est vital, et qu'ils ne peuvent pas s'en passer, et que certains ne savent plus respirer s'ils n'ont pas leur smartphone dans un rayon de 50cm. Mais, c'est juste une habitude prise, une dpendance (que je trouve malsaine, au mme titre qu'un dpendance  une drogue), c'est une chaine que l'on se met soi-mme autour du cou.


Tu dis que c'est une dpendance malsaine, mais je parie que quand tu vas dans une runion tu as toujours un cahier et un stylo, comme tous ceux qui critiquent le smartphone, et a ce n'est pas une dpendance malsaine mme si au 21me sicle on peut trs bien se passer de papier (et c'est bien mieux, niveau cologique) ::aie::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Tu dis que c'est une dpendance malsaine, mais je parie que quand tu vas dans une runion tu as toujours un cahier et un stylo, comme tous ceux qui critiquent le smartphone, et a ce n'est pas une dpendance malsaine mme si au 21me sicle on peut trs bien se passer de papier (et c'est bien mieux, niveau cologique)


Mouais... prendre des notes sur le tlphone portable, c'est vraiment pas pratique, et en plus c'est sur le tel perso (la plupart du temps). Il vaudrait mieux sortir le pc portable, mais tout le monde n'en a pas un de fourni par l'employeur / le client. Du coup, il reste le cahier et le stylo  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

> Quelle dfinition de "communisme" utilisez-vous ?


Aucune... sinon celle de *mingolito*... qui arrte pas de pleurer sur le gauchisme qui affecte ce pays alors que s'il y a bien un pays  produire du *riche* plus que partout ailleurs, c'est la France.
Mais bon lui mme n'a aucune ide de ce dont il parle

Et arrte de me balancer du "vous"... si t'es assez vieux pour bien connaitre Prodigy depuis 1995, t'es assez vieux pour connaitre la netiquette et savoir qu'on se tutoie en principe dans les forums. Mme si t'tais un gamin en 95, moi je pionnais encore  cette poque, et les gamins me disaient "tu"

----------


## Invit

> Mouais... prendre des notes sur le tlphone portable, c'est vraiment pas pratique, et en plus c'est sur le tel perso (la plupart du temps). Il vaudrait mieux sortir le pc portable, mais tout le monde n'en a pas un de fourni par l'employeur / le client. Du coup, il reste le cahier et le stylo


Ou la 3e option, le papier de pierre. J'ai investi dans un cahier (parce que j'ai un tlphone de 2008 carrment pas pratique pour crire), a fait un an que je rutilise encore la 1re page pour prendre mes notes, mme si elle commence  avoir une sale tte

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Aprs, comme_nt_ croire  la perte du pouvoir d'achat quand les gens autour de nous ont des smartphones "dernier cri" qui valent minimum 300 ...


Je vis dans un pays qui a un futur, puisqu'il est en voie de dveloppement. Il est considr comme relativement pauvre. tonnamment, tous les gamins (des villes) ont un tlphone et leur famille ont une tlvision. Ces deux objets sont considrs comme absolument indispensables. Le sol de la maison est en terre battue et le toit en tle ondule, mais la tl est l, diffusant ses messages publicitaires. Pour ma part, si j'ai un tlphone (qui n'est pas du dernier cri), c'est parce que ma sur me l'a donn (plutt que de le "jeter", ou l'oublier dans un placard, ou que sais-je). Je n'y serais jamais venu sans a. Je suppose qu'aujourd'hui, un utilisateur g de 25 ans possesseur d'un tlphone dernier cri en est au moins  son 3me, et vu le nombre et de tlphones vendus dans le monde... C'est bien qu'ils soient "redistribus" d'occasion, mis  part cette scandaleuse histoire obsolescence programme. Donc les pauvres ont des tlphones de recel, seconde, troisime ou quatrime main... Je trouve votre argument particulirement sot_: j'imagine ce genre de propos dit par des gens alors qu'il remplissent leur petite cuillre de caviar.




> Je comprends pourquoi mon collgue finnois est reparti chez-lui, sans regret. La France, quand on y vit H24, a fait vraiment plus envie...


Moi aussi, je comprends, d'autant que les pays o l'on parle finnois sont considrs parmi les plus socialistes, au sens noble, donc apolitique, du terme. Je suis de plus en plus cur par ma patrie. Pour moi j'ai d "m'accrocher" pour rester au Prou o la corruption est omniprsente, entre autres raisons, mais a vaut mieux que vivre dans mon pays bien aim. Qui plus est, les Franais qui vivent  l'tranger sont bien plus "sans-dent" que les locaux, alors ils sont l'objet d'abus_: leur revenus franais sont imposs forfaitairement  35%, ceci sans considrer la taxe foncire, si c'est leur maison qu'ils louent. Les coups les plus bas y sont donns "discrtement" (== hypocritement), comme disent les usuriers.

Makron ne peut QUE garder le cap du libralisme_: il a donn sa parole aux usuriers, et je crois que ce type est un homme de parole. Et puis, c'est un coq***. C'est un retour d'ascenseur, puisqu'ils l'ont aid  devenir roi de France. Donc, la dmocratie en France, c'est pas pour demain, et de toute faon, impossible sans se dbarrasser de Makron. *Il nous faudra malheureusement passer par un extrme xnophobe pour nous dbarrasser des influences nfastes et "discrtes"*.

Il est rgulirement question ici des personnes les plus riches du monde. Il serait plus intressant et rvlateur de connatre les noms des *familles* les plus riches du monde.

*** Je suppose qu'il y a une quantit impressionnante de citadins parmi vous, et qui n'auront jamais eu l'occasion d'avoir affaire  un coq. Si cet animal trs obstin a dcid de vous attaquer, il attaque. Pour les humains, il leur saute aux pieds, toutes pattes griffues en avant. Mme si vous leur assner un violent coup de pied, il insiste sans lcher prise. Alors, un coq comme mascotte nationale, c'est reprsenter le combatif, mais pas l'intelligence. Moi, j'aurais aim la mangouste_!  ::weird::  Bon, mais a vaut mieux qu'un aigle, un ours, un lion... ou un dragon_!  ::aie::

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Ryu2000
> ...
> *- l'abonnement internet et l'abonnement mobile*
> ...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Autant le reste, je veux bien que ce soit incontournable, mais ce que j'ai mis en gras, c'est du loisir.


Votre vision de l'*Internet* dans la famille est trs tronque. C'est pas un drame, mais informez-vous_! Je ne serais pas surpris que grce  cette faon de penser, il y aura bientt une "redevance Internet" (analogie  la redevance Tlvision).

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

_La France pingle par l'ONU, c'est plutt rare. Les Nations Unies demandent  Paris d'enquter de manire urgente sur l'usage excessif de la force contre les Gilets-Jaunes. C'est Michelle Bachelet, ex prsidente du Chili, qui est aujourd'hui Haut Commissaire aux droits de l'homme de l'ONU. Paris dit qu'elle suivra ses instructions mais *s'tonne de se retrouver sur une liste avec le Vnzula et Hati*_.*64' l'essentiel*

Il doit y avoir erreur, car la France est pourtant un pays de gens civiliss !!!  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Un con ne peut que difficilement se rendre compte de sa connerie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans mon 2eme post, j'ai bien dit qu'internet devenait obligatoire, pour des raisons politiques. En pratique, si on y rflchit, on vivait (et on vit encore) trs bien sans internet.


Ah ouais c'est une raison politique, comme l'obligation d'avoir un compte en banque.
Avant les salaris taient pay en liquide, il y avait une secrtaire qui donnait une enveloppe  tout le monde. Aujourd'hui la suppression de l'argent liquide est en projet dans certains endroit du monde.




> Certes. Mais manger et boire sont obligatoires pour vivre.


Ouais mais l avec les droits de l'homme et tout a, on peut presque dire que l'accs  internet est un droit humain, pour pouvoir se tenir informer par exemple.
Parce que sans internet t'es oblig de subir des trucs comme Le Monde, Le Figaro, TF1, Canal +, Quotidien, BFM, etc... C'est pas terrible  ::?:  ::(: 

Bon en fait c'est une histoire de censure d'internet mais quand mme :
Laccs  Internet, nouveau droit de l'Homme et dj bafou



> Ainsi, la rsolution condamne sans quivoque les mesures visant  empcher ou  perturber dlibrment l'accs  l'information ou la diffusion d'informations en ligne et invite tous les Etats  s'abstenir de telles pratiques et  les faire cesser.


Mais c'est vrai qu'on ne va pas mourir si on a pas accs  internet, c'est juste qu'on est plus facilement soumis  la propagande officielle des mdias mainstream.
Enfin bref,  la base je disais juste que les familles avaient beaucoup de frais automatique et qu'il ne restait pas grand chose pour les loisirs.




> quand tu vas dans une runion tu as toujours un cahier et un stylo


Je pense que le nombre de tlphones qui finissent  la poubelle chaque anne est un problme cologique plus grave que la production annuelle de papier...
L'impact cologique d'un cahier doit tre faible.




> Aucune... sinon celle de *mingolito*... qui arrte pas de pleurer sur le gauchisme qui affecte ce pays alors que s'il y a bien un pays  produire du *riche* plus que partout ailleurs, c'est la France.


Ouais je me disais aussi que c'tait n'importe quoi, il y a un amalgame de plein de choses, comme aux USA o ds qu'il y a un petit truc sociale ils considrent a comme du communisme.
J'aime pas le terme "gauchisme" a fait pjoratif je trouve.

En France c'est quand mme super difficile pour les petits patrons, pour qu'un employ touche le SMIC (1200 net) il faut que l'employeur donne 2400.
Il y a des trucs mal foutu pour les indpendants comme le RSI (qui en fait n'est pas obligatoire du tout).




> Et arrte de me balancer du "vous"...


Le vouvoiement marque le respect ou la distanciation. 
Quand je ne suis pas d'accord avec quelqu'un j'aime bien vouvoyez (a fait un peu "j'ai rien  voir avec vous").




> Je ne serais pas surpris que grce  cette faon de penser, il y aura bientt une "redevance Internet" (analogie  la redevance Tlvision).


La redevance tl bientt dconnecte de la possession d'un tlviseur ?



> La ministre de la Culture, Franoise Nyssen, a annonc vendredi qu'elle voulait rformer la contribution  l'audiovisuel public, la redevance qui finance France Tlvisions et Radio France, pour qu'elle soit  dconnecte de la dtention d'un tlviseur .  Je souhaite qu'un dbat soit ouvert sur la contribution  l'audiovisuel public , *pour la moderniser et l'adapter aux nouveaux usages numriques*, a indiqu la ministre, lors du Festival de la fiction audiovisuelle de La Rochelle. C'est une question  de rendement et d'quit , et elle doit tre aborde  sans tabou , a-t-elle soulign.





> La France pingle par l'ONU, c'est plutt rare.


Avec Macron c'est "Faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais".
Cela dit, comment auriez-vous gr la crise des gilets jaunes  sa place ?
Il utilise la stratgie classique de pousser  la violence et de laisser faire les casseurs, pour que les mdias puissent bien dcrdibiliser le mouvement.
Les CRS ne reoivent pas l'ordre d'empcher les casseurs de rentrer (alors que les CRS reconnaissent certains groupes), les CRS reoivent l'ordre de balancer du gaz lacrymogne et des flashballs sur des manifestants pacifique, jusqu' ce que les manifestants rpondent aux attaques.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Aujourd'hui se passer d'internet et de tlphone a t'isole  fond, c'est fini la messe le dimanche o tout le village se retrouve et on prend des nouvelles.
> C'est fini d'aller au bistrot pour discuter avec des gens.


Ce n'est pas vrai partout.




> D'un autre ct sans internet ni tlphone, une fois que tu quittes le boulot t'es vraiment dconnect, aucun chef ni collgue ne peuvent te joindre quand t'es chez toi.
> C'est le droit  la dconnexion


Mme avec le tlphone, on n'est pas oblig de rpondre  ::zen::

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Votre vision de l'*Internet* dans la famille est trs tronque. C'est pas un drame, mais informez-vous_! Je ne serais pas surpris que grce  cette faon de penser, il y aura bientt une "redevance Internet" (analogie  la redevance Tlvision).


Cette redevance existe, a s'appelle les abonnements (en plus de la pub...)  ::aie::

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Cette redevance existe, a s'appelle les abonnements (en plus de la pub...)


Je jure y avoir bien pens. Mais l, il y a aussi un change commercial_: c'est bien diffrent du cas de la tl. Je serait curieux de connatre la petite et vraie histoire des dbuts de la tl, c'est  dire que j'aimerais savoir si la dcision de dfinir des normes, de construire un rseau etc. etc. tait base sur le celui de distraire le peuple, ou d'en tirer profit, ou n'importe quoi d'autre...***

J'ai pens  la voiture lectrique... En 1996, je travaillais en France,  environs 30 kilomtres de l'endroit o j'habitais. Je me suis intress   la voiture lectrique. J'ai vite abandonn : en plus de valoir 30_000_Francs de plus qu'un petit modle "normal" (genre 205 Peugeot), il fallait payer un loyer des batteries de 800 francs mensuel et ce dernier point a t rdhibitoire pour moi, y voyant la main-mise de l'tat.


EDIT_:
*** Mais j'y pense, cela s'est pass peu de temps aprs la fin de la guerre, alors que Degaulle tait prsident_: la raison pourrait avoir un lien avec les militaires_!

EDIT2_:
Oups ! 205 peugeot  ::oops::

----------


## Marco46

> Mais, les abonnements pour smartphones, c'est du gadget.


Il y a quelques annes je me disais la mme chose mais aujourd'hui de plus en plus de services ncessitent une authentification  double facteur qui ne peut se faire qu'avec un portable. Du coup c'est de plus en obligatoire d'avoir les deux (fixe et mobile).

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Du coup c'est de plus en obligatoire d'avoir les deux (fixe et mobile).


Bof, je n'ai plus de tlphone fixe depuis des annes (pratiquement 10 ans), et je le vis trs bien.  ::D:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il y a quelques annes je me disais la mme chose mais aujourd'hui de plus en plus de services ncessitent une authentification  double facteur qui ne peut se faire qu'avec un portable. Du coup c'est de plus en obligatoire d'avoir les deux (fixe et mobile).


C'est pas faux. Mais, l encore, c'est un choix politique (mme si ce n'est pas l'tat qui le dcide). En soi, internet et smartphone ne sont pas vitaux, mme s'ils deviennent obligatoires et incontournables.

----------


## Ryu2000

En mme temps il n'allait pas reconnatre qu'il y avait vraiment de la rpression et des violences policires :
VIDO - Gilets jaunes : interpell sur les violences policires, Macron rfute le terme de "rpression"
Pourtant d'aprs l'ONU il y a un usage excessif de la force.




> l encore, c'est un choix politique


a doit bien aider le gouvernement  contrler tout le monde.
Un jour il nous sera impos de se faire implanter une puce RFID si a continu.

----------


## Marco46

> Bof, je n'ai plus de tlphone fixe depuis des annes (pratiquement 10 ans), et je le vis trs bien.


Internet fixe et mobile pas tlphone  :;):

----------


## Marco46

> C'est pas faux. Mais, l encore, c'est un choix politique (mme si ce n'est pas l'tat qui le dcide). En soi, internet et smartphone ne sont pas vitaux, mme s'ils deviennent obligatoires et incontournables.


a dpend ce que tu appelles vital. Si par vital tu parles de tes besoins primaires ok mais tu vas multiplier le temps que tu passes dans les dmarches administratives sur plein de choses. Rien que pour les demandeurs d'emploi ne pas avoir internet c'est juste infernal.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a dpend ce que tu appelles vital. Si par vital tu parles de tes besoins primaires ok mais tu vas multiplier le temps que tu passes dans les dmarches administratives sur plein de choses. Rien que pour les demandeurs d'emploi ne pas avoir internet c'est juste infernal.


Je dirais mme qu'aujourd'hui c'est impossible. Il faut alors se rendre dans une agence ple emploi et utilis un des PC mis  disposition pour ne serait-ce que prendre rendez-vous avec les personnes qui sont l, juste derrire les comptoirs.  ::roll::

----------


## Mingolito

*Tous les gilets jaunes ne sont pas dbiles, la preuve* :

 ::fleche::  *"Mon gilet jaune, je l'ai brl" : engags de la premire heure, ils racontent pourquoi ils ont quitt le mouvement*
*Dus, dsabuss, voire dgots : ces "gilets jaunes" ont dcid de prendre leurs distances avec la mobilisation citoyenne qui secoue la France depuis mi-novembre.*


PS : Et pour ceux qui ont encore leur gilet, c'est pour vous :

----------


## fredoche

Tiens mon ami, un livre de chevet quand tu feras des cauchemars  ::zoubi::

----------


## Mingolito

Donc les gilets jaunes c'est des communistes ?


Sinon  part a :

 ::fleche::  *Ils voulaient se faire un kebab : deux "gilets jaunes" attaquent une brebis  coup de pelle*
Bah oui ca doit tre des communistes qui ont cru tre dans un kolkhoze...
Donc au  lieu d'aller traverser la rue pour trouver un job le gilet jaune vole, c'est moins fatiguant...et tellement plus marrant de massacrer une brebis  coup de pelle...

Vraiment les gilets jaunes c'est clairement l'lite de la nation  ::bravo::

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::   Tarbes, des Gilets jaunes saccagent le temple des Francs-Maons

----------


## MABROUKI

> Mingolito
> Bah oui ca doit tre des communistes qui ont cru tre dans un kolkhoze...
> Donc au lieu d'aller traverser la rue pour trouver un job le gilet jaune vole, c'est moins fatiguant...et tellement plus marrant de massacrer une brebis  coup de pelle...


De bons candidats pour festoyer dans un  kolkhoze, jusqu' sa ruine ...Des kholkhozes et des fermes "collectives" octroys par ltat ,y compris chez moi, de "faux paysans, beaux parleurs et faineants & parasites notoires  jusqu' la moelle" sont devenus des masures ou errent pour rats ,chiens errants ,animaux sauvages ,des lieux dsoles ou rien ne poussent , bref  on dirait des vestiges d'une poque antique" ...
Tuer une brebis  coup de pelle ,n'importe ,c'est digne de btes froces ...Il faut un lieu consacr , un abattoir propre ,une ferme ,une grange propres (il n'en manque pas en France )...
A ce train,llite  va disparatre ...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

On dit, dans mon village, que le mouvement des Gilets-Jaunes serait  l'origine des dernires tornades ravageuses aux USA. et moi, je le crois.  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc les gilets jaunes c'est des communistes ?


Toi comme Martine avez peur des communistes.




> *Ils voulaient se faire un kebab : deux "gilets jaunes" attaquent une brebis  coup de pelle*


Il y a des dizaines de milliers de franais dans le mouvement des gilets jaunes, regardez ce que les 2 plus cons ont fait ce n'est pas reprsentatif du mouvement. En pourcentage a ne reprsente rien, il y a des dizaines de milliers de gilet jaunes au total.
La brebis s'en est sortie.

Il existe des faits divers plus violent que a :
Saint-Girod : une vache saigne et dcoupe dans son champ
Calvados: une vache retrouve dpece et dcoupe dans un champ (vido)

A ce compte l on pourrait faire pareil avec les capitalises, on trouve des exemples dans lesquels des capitalistes ont fait de la merde et on amalgame avec l'intgralit des capitalistes.
Par exemple Bernard Madoff et Dominique Strauss-Kahn sont des capitalistes et a leur est arriv de faire des btises.




> Tarbes, des Gilets jaunes saccagent le temple des Francs-Maons


Oui ben a va, il y a quelques meubles qui ont t retourn, ce n'est pas la fin du monde.
Personnellement je ne vais pas tre triste pour des francs-maons...

----------


## Mingolito

> Il y a des dizaines de milliers de franais dans le mouvement des gilets jaunes, regardez ce que les 2 plus cons ont fait ce n'est pas reprsentatif du mouvement.


Et c'est quoi "des dizaines de milliers de franais" par rapport  45 millions d'lecteurs ?
Quand il cassent ou qu'ils volent a s'appelle des criminels.

----------


## fredoche

> Quand il cassent ou qu'ils volent a s'appelle des criminels.


Ah merde moi j'tais sur qu'on appelait a des no-libraux  ::mrgreen:: 


Mais a doit tre la mme chose


parce que capitaliste, c'tait au 19e sicle  ::zoubi::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et c'est quoi "des dizaines de milliers de franais" par rapport  45 millions d'lecteurs ?


Les gilets jaunes sont trs soutenu par le peuple, la majorit des franais sont d'accord avec les gilets jaunes.
En pourcentage les rvolutionnaires taient moins nombreux en 1789...

Les gens ont peur d'aller manifester car ils ont vu les vieux, les handicaps, les femmes, les enfants se faire gazer par les forces de l'ordre.
Les gens n'ont pas envie de perdre un il en allant manifester.




> Quand il cassent ou qu'ils volent a s'appelle des criminels.


Alors dj il y a des casseurs (comme les antifas par exemple) qui ne sont pas gilets jaunes mais qui rejoignent les manifestations pour foutre la merde car ce sont des idiots utiles.
Ensuite si il arrive que des gilets jaunes deviennent agressif c'est le plus souvent  cause des ordres qui sont donn aux forces de l'ordre (elles ont pour ordre de provoquer les manifestants jusqu' ce qu'il y ait une rponse de leur part).
Enfin oui il y a peut-tre que manifestants qui ont cass, mais en pourcentage a ne reprsente rien.

En terme technique a s'appelle "la stratgie du pourrissement" Macron fait son maximum pour qu'il y ait de la casse afin de dcrdibiliser le mouvement.
Le mouvement des gilets jaunes peut mourir ce n'est pas grave, la colre du peuple contre Macron reviendra encore plus forte quelque temps aprs.
Bon aprs ce n'est pas de la faute de Macron, en ralit il ne dirige rien du tout, la France n'a plus de souverainet donc tu peux bien mettre qui tu veux a change rien.
Les Franais ont compris qu'il y avait un problme avec les mdias et les politiciens et a c'est vraiment chouette.

Le programme de LREM ? "Transfrer la souverainet de la France"  l'Europe, prvient le dput Aurlien Tach

----------


## Bubu017

> Oui ben a va, il y a quelques meubles qui ont t retourn, ce n'est pas la fin du monde.
> Personnellement je ne vais pas tre triste pour des francs-maons...


Cool. a veut dire que je peux venir chez toi et retourner les meubles ? 
Vu que ce sont des francs maons ce n'est pas grave ? c'est quoi cette morale  deux balles ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cool. a veut dire que je peux venir chez toi et retourner les meubles ?


Ben non je ne suis pas franc maons, a ne marche pas !
J'ai le droit de ne pas aimer ces groupes de personnes.
Ce n'est pas du racisme, c'est eux qui ont choisi librement dadhrer  un club que je n'aime pas.

C'est un peu comme avec les clubs de foot, certains soutiennent Saint Etienne, certains soutiennent Reims.
Ben moi je ne soutiens pas l'quipe des francs-maons.
Une loge pourrait cramer et faire des dizaines de mort, j'en aurai strictement rien  foutre. Ils ne vont pas me manquer les types...
Bon aprs, plus de 90% des membres ont aucune ide de ce qu'ils foutent l, ils y sont pour rien, mais quand mme.
Les franais aiment bien "les valeurs de la rpublique" et ce n'est pas trop mon dlire.

----------


## Bubu017

> *Ben non je ne suis pas franc maons, a ne marche pas !*
> J'ai le droit de ne pas aimer ces groupes de personnes.
> Ce n'est pas du racisme, c'est eux qui ont choisi librement dadhrer  un club que je n'aime pas.


et pourquoi a marche avec eux ? Parce-que si je suis ta logique, je ne t'aime pas donc je peux aller chez toi tout bousiller. Tu peux en effet ne pas les aimer, mais cela ne te donne pas le droit d'aller saccager.

----------


## Ryu2000

> et pourquoi a marche avec eux ?


Parce que c'est un groupe discret et influent, moi je n'influence personne.
En plus a peut crer des conflits dintrts, imaginez si un juge est dans ta loge, le jour o il y a un procs peut-tre que le juge va tre plus sympa avec toi, parce que t'es pote avec lui en loge.




> Tu peux en effet ne pas les aimer, mais cela ne te donne pas le droit d'aller saccager.


Je ne vais rien saccager du tout, je n'ai pas envie de faire de la prison pour rien.

Par contre si un jour une news dit qu'une bombe  explos chez le B'nai B'rith ou au Grand Orient, je ne serais pas triste...

===
Si des gilets jaunes avaient retourn 3 chaises dans une autre salle a n'aurait pas fait autant de bruit.

----------


## fredoche

Faudra que l'on m'explique un jour ce que l'on reproche exactement aux franc-maons, parce que  part en faire de bons boucs missaires de problmes dont ils sont rarement responsables, je ne vois pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Faudra que l'on m'explique un jour ce que l'on reproche exactement aux franc-maons


C'est une sorte de religion, et toutes les religions sont critiques.
J'ai vu des gens qui n'aimaient pas la religion catholique, j'ai vu des gens qui n'aimaient pas la religion musulmane, donc les gens ont le droit de ne pas aimer les francs-maons.

C'est un peu secret, il y a des personnes puissantes qui en sont membres, c'est donc tout a fait naturel qu'il y ait des critiques.
En plus les francs-maons partagent un lexique et des valeurs en commun, qui ne plaisent pas  tout le monde.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Faudra que l'on m'explique un jour ce que l'on reproche exactement aux franc-maons, parce que  part en faire de bons boucs missaires de problmes dont ils sont rarement responsables, je ne vois pas.


C'est un club de gens issus de la classe dirigeante, qu'on souponne (probablement  raison) de pratiquer un entre-soi, comme tous les rseaux de gens fortuns. Ils ne sont pas les comploteurs diaboliques qu'imagine Ryu, soit, mais ils reprsentent le summum de l'lite bien-pensante.

----------


## fredoche

Probablement
Aprs l'entre-soi, c'est un mcanisme naturel pour l'humain.
Voir la notion de groupe minimal port par Tajfel, c'est une des bases de la psychologie sociale.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Le problme tant que "naturel" ne veut pas dire bon ou justifi. Quelque part, la civilisation a veut dire s'affranchir du naturel pour trouver de meilleures formes d'organisation. Et l'entre-soi des dirigeants perptue l'exclusion des non-dirigeants, en plus d'tre un dysfonctionnement de la gouvernance (les meilleurs nouveaux dirigeants sont rarement les enfants ou les protgs des dirigeants prcdents).

----------


## fredoche

Je ne dis pas le contraire. 
Mais l encore on stigmatise ces groupes par rapport  d'autres, alors que le mcanisme de l'entre-soi est universel, il est  la base des mcanismes d'identit sociale. Que leur reproche-t-on exactement ?
Pourquoi on ne va pas saccager le yacht-club du coin, ou le club-house du golf, si c'est pour s'en prendre  l'lite ou la classe dirigeante, et  leurs lieux d'entre-soi ?

----------


## fredoche

Et l encore le rcit est tonnant, c'est un seul gars qui semble emmener le groupe, les autres suivant comme des veaux. Bon vieux phnomne de groupe s'il en est.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je ne dis pas le contraire. 
> Mais l encore on stigmatise ces groupes par rapport  d'autres, alors que le mcanisme de l'entre-soi est universel, il est  la base des mcanismes d'identit sociale. Que leur reproche-t-on exactement ?
> Pourquoi on ne va pas saccager le yacht-club du coin, ou le club-house du golf, si c'est pour s'en prendre  l'lite ou la classe dirigeante, et  leurs lieux d'entre-soi ?


Les clubs locaux cristallisent moins la colre qu'un club international. Et puis, les pauvres peuvent rver du yachting voire faire du golf eux-mmes, mais les franc-maons ne semblent pas avoir d'autre raison d'tre que d'tre un rseau d'influence.

----------


## Invit

Peut-tre du fait que ce soit une lite intellectuelle plutt que purement bling bling. Le bling bling est globalement mieux accept, probablement du fait (a rejoint ce que dit Miaow) que ce soit plus accessible et mieux compris.

----------


## fredoche

C'est ce que l'on colporte  l'extrieur de ces congrgations, mais si l'on discute avec ceux-ci, il mettent en avant une dmarche savante, et non un rseau d'influence.
Pourquoi s'emmerder si c'est juste pour faire du relationnel-rseautage ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> En plus les francs-maons partagent un lexique et des valeurs en commun, qui ne plaisent pas  tout le monde.


Toute l'histoire des sectes de religieux,de commerants, d'artistes,de savants (eh oui),dinventeurs ont pour but de renverser l'ordre social existant, c'est leur finalit mme,les moyens utiliss importent peu...
Evidemment pour combattre ces sectes ,la socit bien pensante a trouv une seule parade : les contre-sectes...

J'ai lu en 1980 un article de Pour La Science qui dcrit une "secte" ,un club ferm htroclite de savants ,inventeurs du 18 ieme sicle qui se runissait rgulirement dans un manoir isol et lugubre du Pays de Galles pour faire la promotion des nouvelles inventions en Angleterre...  
Le sicle des lumires en France a vu une telle secte secrte qui avait lu domicile au  Chteau de Fernay de Messire Voltaire 
Elle fut mal vue par la Royaut car elle avait compris que des gens qui se mettent en conclave secret ont quelque chose  cacher ,donc des intentions inavouables...
Tiens les syndicats de dictateurs d'Afrique Noire n'ont pas trouv mieux que de fonder une Loge de Macons ,dont Jacques Foccart tait membre d'honneur (quoique qu'il soit blanc diaphane, et pas dirigeant d'un tat noir)tirait les ficelles...
Les dirigeants noirs  sont trs intelligents (?),plutt fourbes et russ ont compris lintrt d'un tel club ferm et secreto pour dfendre leurs intrts rciproques ...
Omar Bongo en est le prsident et grand Voltaire des dictatures...
Evidemment la  secte contemporaine qui a plus grand record de longevit est la Mafia Italienne ,secte de voleurs et criminels,aprs  celle des Haschaschin arabes aux Liban dont la vocation officielle dclare est de regrouper des gens qui s'adonnent au cannabis ,mais qui se livrait dans l'ombre aux crimes et vols...

----------


## Cincinnatus

> [...]les pauvres peuvent rver du yachting ()  voire faire du golf eux-mmes






> [...]les franc-maons ne semblent pas avoir d'autre raison d'tre que d'tre un rseau d'influence.


Prs de chez moi, il y a un groupe de chasseurs, essentiellement des artisans. Se runissent-ils pour chasser ou (notamment hors priode de chasse) pour se mettre d'accord sur les chantiers, afin de garantir une concurrence non-libre et fausse ?  ::koi::

----------


## fredoche

Boire des canons ensemble et bouffer du gibier. Le sanglier sauce lie de vin, moi j'adore.

Moi aussi la cabane de chasse est  700m du domicile, mais ils chassent vraiment, tous les WE. Et j'en souponne beaucoup de fuir madame autant que possible.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et j'en souponne beaucoup de fuir madame autant que possible.


Peut-tre que beaucoup d'hommes ont rejoint la franc-maonnerie pour cette raison, gnralement les loges ne sont pas mixtes.

----------


## MABROUKI

> fredoche
> Et j'en souponne beaucoup de fuir madame autant que possible.


Nombre de sectes et autres clubs masculins sont cres uniquement pour fuir "la tyrannie fminine" qui est insupportable...

Les anglais sont  mon avis les plus consquents dans leur attitude,avec leurs clubs strictement rservs aux hommes et ferms (car il faut une carte de membre pour y accder et payer des droits)...
Le club des hommes chez les musulmans c'est videmment la mosque ou l'on peut mme passer la nuit en cas de dboires conjugaux (elle est pourvue de  dortoirs collectifs)...
Ceci explique pourquoi les imams conservateurs ne veulent pas entendre des imams femmes mme si le Coran ne fait nulle part d'une telle interdiction d'exercer...
Voici une anecdote populaire " 2 vieux amis  s'entretenaient et l'un d'eux un jour posa la question qu'il ne fallait pas  son ami : dis-moi pourquoi passes-tu la nuit chaque jour  la mosque? et l'autre de rpondre : je te le dirais quand tu prendras la seconde pouse...L'autre brlant de curiosit ,convola en secondes noces ...Quelque jour plus ,une couverture sous le bras il se dirigea vers la mosque pour y passer la nuit et  rencontrant son vieil ami il lui dit : j'ai tout compris ..."
Moralit :Si vous avez des dboires conjugaux,adhrer  une loge maonnique ,c'est un refuge sur ou le diable en jupon est interdit...

----------


## fredoche

> Le club des hommes chez les musulmans c'est videmment la mosque ou l'on peut mme passer la nuit en cas de dboires conjugaux (elle est pourvue de  dortoirs collectifs)...


Je ne savais pas

Tu as pris plein de pouces rouges pour ces anecdotes, tonnant non ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

Nombre de clubs masculins le sont car  la base, la femme n'tait pas considre comme l'gale de l'homme, mais juste bonne  faire la popote et garder les gamins  la maison, et qu'elles n'avaient donc rien  faire dans ces clubs de "gentlemen". 

Ce n'tait pas question de fuir la "tyrannie fminine" car en gnrale,  la maison, "bobone" avait surtout le droit de bien la fermer car on ne lui demandait pas son avis.


La "tyrannie fminine", je ne vais pas dire que cela n'existe pas, car oui, il y a des femmes qui mnent leur mec  la baguette, mais en bonne partie, c'est juste des femmes qui l'ouvrent pour donner leur avis et qui le font savoir quand elles ne sont pas d'accord / ont quelque chose  dire, a s'appelle l'mancipation. 

Aprs je comprends que certains, un peu trop ancrs dans les vieux systmes patriarcaux considrent cela comme de la tyrannie, mais en fait non, faut pas pousser non plus.

D'o mon pouce rouge, rien  voir avec ses histoires de mosque, qui  mon avis, ont ventuellement des dortoirs pour accueillir les croyants de passage ou dans le besoin, comme on pouvait demander asile dans nos glises par chez nous, que pour fuir le courroux d'une de ses X femmes, l'anecdote reste rigolote, mais pour moi c'est plus une histoire drle, qu'un fait certifi.

D'ailleurs en cherchant rapidement sur le net, je ne vois nullement mention de mosques avec des dortoirs, et au contraire des articles qui dplorent que certains s'endorment  la mosque (notamment en journe pendant la Ramadan), mme si ce n'est pas interdit (sauf pour ceux "en tat de grande impuret"). Cela pourrait se faire  l'occasion de Al I'tikaf (retraite pieuse sur volont de la personne), possible en dehors du Ramadan, mais plutt conseill de le faire  la fin de celui-ci. 

Et en plus, c'est trs difficile  faire, car dans de nombreux pays (mme au Maghreb), beaucoup de mosques sont fermes en dehors des heures de prires sauf pour certaines occasions comme celle-ci.

Donc le coup du mec qui va dormir  la mosque comme  l'htel,  chaque fois qu'il veut fuir sa femme, j'y crois vraiment plus que moyen...

----------


## Ryu2000

> la femme n'tait pas considre comme l'gale de l'homme, mais juste bonne  faire la popote et garder les gamins  la maison, et qu'elles n'avaient donc rien  faire dans ces clubs


Le truc surprenant c'est que l'ensemble des loges maonniques ne sont pas devenues mixte.
Alors que les francs-maons parlent toujours d'galit, d'ouverture d'esprit, de tolrance, d'thique sociale, du vivre ensemble, de la solidarit, de la mixit, des progrs.
Ils disent qu'ils aiment bien la justice, l'quit, la lacit, la fraternit et au final les femmes doivent aller dans des loges pour femmes, vu qu'il existe des trucs du genre "La Grande Loge Fminine de France". C'est bizarre  grade gal un frre vaut plus qu'une sur.

GODF : LE DSENCHANTEMENT DES SURS.



> Certaines soeurs du GODF expliquent que lorsqu'elles visitent des loges du GODF, elles sont tuiles  mais pas les frres (au mme grade) de leur loge qui les accompagnent. D'autres encore prennent soin de tlphoner au vnrable de la loge afin de vrifier si elles ne seront pas refoules  la porte du temple. Ce qui arrive, malheureusement, encore trop souvent. *D'autres ont fait l'exprience de discussions surralistes, embarquant dans une machine  remonter dans le temps, sur la place des femmes au GODF situe quelque part entre la potiche et la plante verte.*

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ecthelion2
> Aprs je comprends que certains, un peu trop ancrs dans les vieux systmes patriarcaux considrent cela comme de la tyrannie, mais en fait non, faut pas pousser non plus.


Tu prends tes opinions pour des vrits universelles  ...
Au Maghreb ,les musulmans sont de culture berbre & le matriarcat est une institution  millnaire chez eux...Au domicile c'est la femme qui dicte les dcisions et l'homme qui donne son avis ....Le seul endroit ou l'homme est roi c'est au caf ,dans la rue ou  la mosque dernier refuge en cas de dsaccord total...
Chez moi ,on vide sa colre sur ses voisins ou ses copains,c'est moins risqu...
Lmancipation fminine  me fait rigoler,car c'est instituer lesclave des hommes au domicile...

----------


## Mat.M

> Parce que c'est un groupe discret et influent, moi je n'influence personne.
> En plus a peut crer des conflits dintrts, imaginez si un juge est dans ta loge, le jour o il y a un procs peut-tre que le juge va tre plus sympa avec toi, parce que t'es pote avec lui en loge.


tu devrais lire et t'inspirer de ma signature bref te rappeler de la formule de Wittengstein: " ce dont on ne peut parler il faut le taire".
Et j'ai un doute sur ta maitrise concernant ce sujet donc je pense que oui il est souhaitable de s'abstenir de commenter ce sujet  ::mrgreen:: 




> Par contre si un jour une news dit qu'une bombe  explos chez le B'nai B'rith ou au Grand Orient, je ne serais pas triste...


et oui et puis les Illuminati ,l'amicale de ptanque de Manosque, l'Abb Pierre, Chantal Goya tant qu'on y est..



> D'ailleurs en cherchant rapidement sur le net, je ne vois nullement mention de mosques avec des dortoirs,


il faudrait que l'on m'explique le rapport entre un temple religieux et un dortoir ? Moi je veux bien que ce soit des endroits pour accueillir des croyants mais est-ce pour autant qu'il y a des dortoirs dans des glises catholiques ou des temples boudhistes tibtains ?
Un lieu de culte n'a pas vocation  accueillir des croyants comme une auberge que je sache



> TLe seul endroit ou l'homme est roi c'est au caf ,dans la rue ou  la mosque dernier refuge en cas de dsaccord total...
> Chez moi ,on vide sa colre sur ses voisins ou ses copains,c'est moins risqu...


remarque trs pertinente c'est vrai que dans les pays du Magreh le caf la rue ce sont des espaces de socialisations, qui permettent  notamment d'vacuer les tensions sociales.
C'est regrettable que ces espaces de socialisations tendent  disparatre en France

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

*Une femme == un homme*, tout comme *un charpentier == un maon*...  ::weird::

----------


## virginieh

> *Une femme == un homme*, tout comme *un charpentier == un maon*...


Mais personne n'a jamais donn moins de droit au charpentier qu'au maon, ni considr qu'il devait en tre dpendant ni sous sa tutelle.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> *Une femme == un homme*, tout comme *un charpentier == un maon*...


"*=="* : en programmation ok, dans la vie, c'est plutt "="...  ::wink::

----------


## Mingolito

*Gilets jaunes : "Beaucoup de fainants se plaignent", juge Jacline Mouraud* 
*L'ancienne figure du mouvement condamne les violences survenues lors de l'acte 18 et appelle les casseurs  se mettre "au travail".*



<<*Entre Jacline Mouraud et les gilets jaunes, la rupture semble consomme. Quatre mois aprs le dbut du mouvement, l'ancienne figure mdiatique des manifestants n'est pas tendre avec ses anciens compagnons de lutte*. 

Interroge par CNews ce lundi sur les violences  Paris lors de l'acte 18 du mouvement, et notamment l'incendie du Fouquet's, l'hypnothrapeute y est alle de son coup de bec. "La France, elle a un patrimoine, et le Fouquet's en fait partie, que a leur plaise ou non", a-t-elle lanc.  

*"Qu'ils se mettent un peu au travail"*

"Si ces personnes ne sont pas contentes de l'emblme que a reprsente, qu'ils aillent un peu  l'cole, qu'ils passent des diplmes, qu'ils se mettent un peu au travail et ils auront peut-tre une vie un peu plus riche", a ensuite poursuivi l'ancienne porte-parole avant de conclure tout de go : "Parce que l, il y a quand mme beaucoup de fainants qui se plaignent." 

*"Des extrmistes au sein de ce mouvement"*

Depuis sa clbre vido dnonant la "traque des automobilistes" le 18 octobre, Jacline Mouraud a pris ses distances avec les gilets jaunes. "J'ai un bilan positif et ngatif : positif, car ce mouvement a donn lieu  des changements et  une relle prise de conscience [...] Le ngatif, c'est qu'il y a des extrmistes au sein de ce mouvement", confiait-elle au HuffPost vendredi. 

Son nergie semble aujourd'hui plus dirige vers la mise en route de son parti politique baptis Les mergents, lanc en janvier. "Pour moi, le mouvement des gilets jaunes a lanc un train dont j'aimerais tre la locomotive et non le dernier wagon", concluait l'hypnothrapeute auprs du site. Source >>




"Elle a raison cette brave dame, et en plus il y a du boulot en France, il y a qu' traverser la rue !"
Brule ton gilets jaune et change ta vie en mieux en servant la nation : CRS, un mtier d'avenir  ::ccool::

----------


## fredoche

Macron : "merci mingolito  ::ccool:: "

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Fin des violence -> fin des manifestations -> fin des gilets jaunes -> les bobos continueront de piller la France.

D'ailleurs, qui va arrter la vente d'*Aroports de Paris* ?

Ensuite, ce sera *Franaise des jeux*.

Offrir des allgements fiscaux aux usuriers, c'est une chose, mais leur offrir les *bijoux de familles* de "son" peuple...

Macron doit dmissionner, chass par les Gilets-Jaunes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Offrir des allgements fiscaux aux usuriers, c'est une chose, mais leur offrir les *bijoux de familles* de "son" peuple...


Il y a eu les autoroutes galement, il y a la SNCF qui se fait privatiser trs discrtement petit  petit.
Il parait que la privatisation des aroports a t vot  05h45 du matin et qu'il y avait 45 votants (ils sont combien au total ?).
Un de c4 a va tre la scurit sociale qui va se faire privatiser, a va tre encore moins drle.

Tout n'est pas de la faute de Macron, il fait comme ses prdcesseurs, il est peut-tre un peu plus violent que les autres, mais il est sur la mme ligne.
Privatisations en France

Macron pourrait s'en aller, a ne changerait rien...
a devrait tre considr comme de la trahison de privatiser des services publics rentable.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Le chiffre du jour (2019-03-19) au journal de l'conomie (www.tv5mondeplus.com) est
170 millions d' : cots des dgts lis aux manifestations des  Gilets jaunes  _source gouvernement franais_

La source est bien sr au dessus de tout soupon.

Qui fera un bilan des cots de cette administration dplorable du pays "France", depuis Sarkozy voir mme Chirac,  et quand_?

La rponse  "qui_?" serait_: un autre Bobo et  "quand_?"_: jamais, ou une fois que Paris aura brul. Pourquoi les Bobos mentent-ils tant si ce n'est pour manipuler afin de spolier le peuple.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Macron : "merci mingolito "


Il y a de la neige, fin mars !! et le rchauffement climatique bordel, comment voulez-vous vendre votre taxe carbone s'il neige.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a de la neige, fin mars !! et le rchauffement climatique bordel


L c'est une station de ski et il y avait probablement plus de neige il y a 40 ans.

Ensuite on ne dit pas "rchauffement climatique" on dit "drglement climatique" parce que mme si il fait globalement plus chaud, il est possible qu'il fasse plus froid  certains endroits pendant un moment.
Les Etats-Unis sattendent   des tempratures si basses quon va entendre les btiments craquer 



> Une des plus grosses vagues de froid jamais connues devrait faire chuter les tempratures jusqu  50 C  certains endroits, mercredi.


Tempratures monde : janvier record !



> Un record mensuel de froid atypique a t battu le 10 janvier au Chili au cur de l't. Une gele a t observe  Valdivia ( 39 de latitude Sud sur la cte pacifique) o on a relev -0,4 C. Selon le climatologue Maximiliano Herrera, c'est la premire fois qu'il gle au niveau de la mer en janvier sous 40S de latitude (ou 40N en juillet).

----------


## ddoumeche

> L c'est une station de ski et il y avait probablement plus de neige il y a 40 ans.


Et sans doute plus encore il y a 100,000 ans.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et sans doute plus encore il y a 100,000 ans.


Ouais peut-tre je sais pas...
Mais en tout cas plein de gens qui vivent  la Montagne ont remarqu de leur vivant qu'avant il tombait plus de neige.
Bon aprs a change chaque anne et c'est pas super flagrant quand on regarde les graphiques :
INFOGRAPHIES. Y avait-il vraiment plus de neige avant ?



> Y avait-il davantage de neige il y a 20, 30, 50 ou 70 ans ? Ou nos souvenirs d'enfance nous auraient-ils tromps ? La saison 2018-2019 de ski a commenc difficilement dans les Pyrnes, le Massif central, le Jura et les Vosges  cause d'un manque de neige. Dbut janvier, la moiti des stations pyrnennes taient  l'arrt, faute de neige. L'enneigement y a atteint son plus bas niveau depuis 22 ans.


800 000 ans de climat dans les glaces antarctiques



> Grce  un ensemble de simulations ralises  l'aide d'un modle de circulation gnrale de l'atmosphre, la temprature de l'Antarctique a pu tre reconstitue. Il y a 130 000 ans, pendant le dernier interglaciaire, il faisait 4,5 C de plus qu'aujourd'hui en moyenne, tandis qu'il y a 20 000 ans - le maximum glaciaire - 10 C de moins. Les corrlations tablies entre les tempratures de l'Antarctique et les variations du niveau de la mer, enregistres dans les sdiments marins, devraient constituer une base solide pour anticiper les volutions  venir.

----------


## ddoumeche

Les taxes carbonne vont-elles augmenter les prcipitations ? Le ministre des cieux durables prvoit-il de faire des danses de la neige, aprs les danses de la pluie ?

Qu'est ce que tu ne comprend pas ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les taxes carbonne vont-elles augmenter les prcipitations ?


Le problme ne sont pas les prcipitations, le problme c'est qu'il pleut au lieu de neiger.
La limite pluie/neige est plus haute.

La logique officielle c'est :
- globalement la temprature sur terre augmente et c'est trs grave, il va y avoir des scheresses, des inondations, des famines, de la migration
- le rchauffement climatique est d  l'effet de serre
- le CO est un gaz  effet de serre
- l'humain produit beaucoup de CO2
- si l'humain produisait moins de CO2, l'effet de serre serait plus faible, la temprature global de la terre diminuerait un peu
- on va taxer la production de CO2 pour que les entreprises essaient de produire moins de CO2 et avec l'argent on va investir dans les nergies renouvelable

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> - si l'humain produisait moins de CO2, l'effet de serre serait plus faible, la temprature global de la terre diminuerait un peu


Non. L'augmentation de la temprature ralentirait avant de s'arrter. Pour la voir dcroitre, et donc retrouver la compositions de l'atmosphre qu'on avait par exemple au moyen ge, il faudrait des dizaines ou des centaines d'annes. Mais rien que pour a, on n'est pas sorti du sable...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour la voir dcroitre, et donc retrouver la compositions de l'atmosphre qu'on avait par exemple au moyen ge, il faudrait des dizaines ou des centaines d'annes.


Je ne sais pas si c'est un excellent objectif.
La temprature au Moyen Age n'tait pas forcment top :
Le Petit ge glaciaire



> Le Petit ge glaciaire (PAG) est une priode climatique froide survenue en Europe et en Amrique du Nord du dbut du xive  la fin du xixe sicle approximativement. Elle porte plusieurs noms, dont  petit ge de glace ,  petite priode glaciaire  ou encore  petite glaciation 
> 
> Elle se caractrise par des priodes d'avances puis de maximum successifs des glaciers, auxquelles correspondent plusieurs minimums de tempratures moyennes trs nets. Elle succde  l'optimum climatique mdival (OCM), priode plus chaude. *Cependant, elle est contemporaine d'une srie bien plus longue d'hivers froids, entre les xiiie et xxe sicles.* Le Petit ge glaciaire a d'abord t considr comme un phnomne global, mais une meilleure connaissance de l'optimum climatique mdival est venue temprer cette affirmation.


Bon remarque si il fait trop froid dehors ya moyen de cultiver  l'intrieur avec des lampes HPS (Lampe  vapeur de sodium), il existes des lampes co et des LED mais elles chauffent moins  ::P:  ::mouarf:: 

Si vous tenez absolument  refroidir la plante vous pouvez crer un hivers nuclaire (comme dans Futurama), ou dvelopper la technologie pour provoquer des ruptions volcanique et aprs il fera plus frais.
Hiver volcanique



> Un hiver volcanique est une baisse de la temprature provoque par des cendres volcaniques et des gouttelettes d'acide sulfurique, dues  une forte ruption volcanique, prsentes dans l'atmosphre et rflchissant les rayons du soleil. On parle aussi de forage volcanique, expression construite  partir de l'anglais  volcanic forcing .


====
Bon ok on cherche  ce que la plante se rchauffe moins vite.
Si elle se rchauffe rellement tant que a, un jour la Chine et la Russie se battront pour avoir la Sibrie.
D'ailleurs c'est peut-tre un bon investissement d'acheter du terrain dans des zones froides aujourd'hui ^^
Le Groenland sera vert, a poussera hyper bien l-bas.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu000
> 
> out n'est pas de la faute de Macron, il fait comme ses prdcesseurs, il est peut-tre un peu plus violent que les autres, mais il est sur la mme ligne.


Chez moi ,en 1992 ltat  a nomm des commissaires priseurs  la tte des entreprises kolkhozes dficitaires  peuples de troupes de fainants et bras casses ...
Avec ordre de pratiquer la  saigne salvatrice de l'animal atteint de maladie mortifre et incurable : dparts forcs en retraite volontaire ou licenciement,ventes des dbris de la bte  l'encans...
Le commissaire priseur avait un slogan pompeux ;on solde tout ...
Cela a permis la cration en moins de 8 ans de milliers d'entreprises prives saines,comptitives et 1000 fois plus efficaces que celles prvues y compris dans des activits que les bureaucrates de l'Etat n'ont jamais imagin

Concernant les violences de ce samedi rapports par les mdias je me pose la question sur la "doctrine" (pourquoi une doctrine ,la seule doctrine valable etant de canaliser benotement les manifestants et dempcher  le vandalisme)
il suffisait de dployer des doubles ranges de CRS sur l'avenue de de la Concorde pour protger les commerants et d'accompagner les "gilets" jusqu' la flamme  du soldat inconnu ou 2 gendarmes en tenue d'apparat ,pe brandie,  pour rendre hommage aux poilus de 14-18...

D'ailleurs ce procd a dj t employ une fois et a fonctionn efficacement...
Un autre procd efficace c'est de  diviser pour rgner : il suffit de dployer des corps denses de gendarme pour sparer les manifestants en 2 groupes voire 3 ce qui dsorganise la meilleure manif du monde sans coup frir...
Le prfet de cohorte  prtorienne de Rome (paris) en fait les frais victime de l'ire du premier consul Macron excit par les diatribes du Tribun prtorien Aetius Poppus Castaner ...
Le prfet de cohorte prtorienne a survcu mme chez les turcs : le Kaid Eddar (gardien de la maison,de la cit) ,qui s'il faillit n'est pas rvoqu mais carrment trangl avec un fil de soie (rserv au dignitaire) ,par 2 chaouchs (bourreaux) puis mis dans un sac de jute cousu et largu depuis les rochers de la cote dans les flots  s'il y a la mer ,sinon  dans  quelque ravin insondable...

Daprs France info, l'instant,les gilets "jaunes" ont dcide de croiser le fer avec Eric Ciotti pour le punir de ses diatribes contre eux et parait-il lui gcher la visite d'un dignitaire  chinois...
Eric Ciotti doit cette fois fourbir ses armes au lieu de fourbir des diatribes...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Les taxes carbonne vont-elles augmenter les prcipitations ? Le ministre des cieux durables prvoit-il de faire des danses de la neige, aprs les danses de la pluie ?


Je suis un peu perplexe. Vous vous souvenez de cette histoire d'andmie de grippe porcine, il y a quelques annes ? Il a t dit plus tard que l'OMS a fait mouss l'histoire afin d'en faire profiter les compagnies pharmaceutiques. Ces compagnies ont tant de pognon, donc de pouvoir, que je crois a possible, d'autant qu'elles en veulent toujours plus, et peu importe les moyens.

Or, je j'ai cout cette *

* et du coup, le doute menvahit...

Je trouve cette vido est aussi longue et barbante quembarrassante.

Le GIEC nous mentirait... Comme l'Organisation Mondial de la Sant l'a fait_?

Pour moi, il aura toujours t ncessaire de rduire notre frnsie de consommation, mais c'est peut-tre parce que je suis un radin n_!

----------


## fredoche

> Il y a de la neige, fin mars !! et le rchauffement climatique bordel, comment voulez-vous vendre votre taxe carbone s'il neige.


La photo est jolie, et c'tait pour rpondre avec les mmes moyens  mingolito: le pouvoir de l'image.

Il y a longtemps de cela, en 1994 ou 1995, alors que j'tudiais  Grenoble, je suis all skier un 8 mai aux 2 Alpes, station toujours ouverte sur la moiti du domaine (on peut skier sur le glacier toute l'anne dans cette station). 
L'an dernier la station de Flaine a t la plus enneige de toute lEurope sur quasi toute la saison, presque 5 m. Et j'ai pass trois jours  St-Gervais Mont Blanc en avril, pareil de la neige  foison, personne sur les pistes, et des 20c en journe.

Cela tant  140 km de ce Mont-Blanc, que je vois du bout de la rue quand *l'atmosphre est dpollu*, en Bresse, terre humide par nature, le dficit en eau est flagrant sur toutes les mares et tangs, depuis 2 ans au moins. A cette poque, normalement mon terrain est gaug, l je peux y circuler en baskets. Et pourtant la Sane juste  cot est  la limite de dborder.

Existe-t-il une corrlation entre tous ces lments ? rien n'est moins sur.

Je t'ai lu avec ton contradicteur sur les drglements climatiques dans un autre sujet. Il est plutt convaincant. Et je ne comprends pas pourquoi s'arrter sur un seul sujet pour le mettre en doute, quand ils sont tous sur la table en terme d'environnement. Les illres, c'est pour les chevaux.

Quand  la taxe carbone, a me rappelle cette chanson de Claude Franois, le cot populaire en moins :



Qui a dit "C'tait mieux avant" ?  ::aie::  Pas moi je dteste cette notion

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Or, je j'ai cout cette [...] et du coup, le doute menvahit...
> 
> Je trouve cette vido est aussi longue et barbante quembarrassante.


En mme temps le mec en question n'a aucune formation de climatologue, et est un gros argument d'autorit  lui seul, tant un peu renomm dans son domaine (dont je ne me souviens plus trop, mais qui n'a rien  voir avec la climatologie).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En mme temps le mec en question n'a aucune formation de climatologue, et est un gros argument d'autorit  lui seul, tant un peu renomm dans son domaine (dont je ne me souviens plus trop, mais qui n'a rien  voir avec la climatologie).





> Franois Gervais, n le 11 septembre 1945, est professeur mrite de l'Universit de Tours, o il enseignait la physique et la science des matriaux


En effet, pas grand-chose  voir avec le climat. 

On peut aussi lire : 


> En 2011-2012, Franois Gervais s'est port volontaire pour tre examinateur4 du rapport AR5 du GIEC (* noter que F. Gervais n'avait pas t retenu parmi les experts internationaux qui avaient rdig ce rapport*).


Y aurait de la revanche dans sa dmarche ?  ::?: 

Et puis aussi : 


> Nanmoins, deux statistiques emblmatiques de son ouvrage ont t recalcules par un autre scientifique, Guillaume Blanc,  partir des donnes originales cites par Franois Gervais et montrent des tendances inverses aux siennes remettant en cause les fondements de son raisonnement


Par contre, je n'ai rien trouv sur ce Guillaume Blanc, donc je ne sais pas ce que valent ces rsultats.

----------


## Gunny

> En mme temps le mec en question n'a aucune formation de climatologue, et est un gros argument d'autorit  lui seul, tant un peu renomm dans son domaine (dont je ne me souviens plus trop, mais qui n'a rien  voir avec la climatologie).


Oui, juste une petite recherche montre que c'est un physicien, certes renomm, mais qu'il raconte n'importe quoi en ce qui concerne le climat.
https://gblanc.fr/spip.php?article588
https://www.lemonde.fr/sciences/arti...7_1650684.html

----------


## Ecthelion2

Chouette, on est revenu 1 ou 2 mois en arrire...


@aux 3 derniers posteurs : j'ai dj fait part  ddoumeche de l'argument d'autorit en utilisant ce monsieur, certes surement trs comptant dans son domaine, mais qui en l'occurrence n'est pas celui qui nous intresse, dans un des fils de la section cologie. 

Mais comme ceux qui dnigrent ce monsieur, mme si ils sont du domaine, vu qu'ils n'ont pas fait autant de publications / reu autant de prix que le concern dans son domaine  lui, c'est forcment eux les charlatans, dixit ddoumeche.

C'est le premier  nous dire que notre avis ne compte pas car on n'est pas du domaine, mais vient dfendre son point du vue en prenant les 3 avis minoritaires de mecs, qui ne sont pas du domaine non plus...   ::aie:: 


Bref, vous pissez dans un violon...

----------


## zecreator

La manif' des Gilets jaunes est devenue une simple actu dans les mdias. Le seul intrt de la part de mdias face  cette manif', c'est d'attendre un  excs de violence d'un ct ou de l'autre.

A l'aube du 19me Samedi de mobilisation (si on peut encore appeler a comme a), la moiti des franais n'en a plus rien  foutre des Gilets Jaunes, et se sont organiss pour pouvoir passer un week-end peinard loin de cette protestation strile.

Bref, les Gilets Jaunes c'est une chose, ce que veulent l'autre partie des franais en est une autre.

----------


## zecreator

Les franais ne sont pas tous "Gilets Jaunes" ou "Macronistes". Une grande partie tente d'avancer et de s'investir au-del. Le pire, c'est que je comprends encore le fond du mouvement, mais c'est devenu tellement politique que je n'y trouve plus aucun crdit.

A la tte des Gilets Jaunes, ils y a des gens qui veulent, soit faire du buzz pour leur chaine YouTube, soit des tocards qui veulent se lancer dans la politique. a devient du grand n'importe quoi...

----------


## Mingolito

L'lment dclencheur c'tait les taxes sur les carburants, et aprs le grand dbat ce qui en est ressorti c'est le rchauffement climatique, hors l'augmentation des taxes sur les carburants tait justement une bonne mesure pour le rchauffement climatique.

Conclusion : Le gilet jaune est con  lier.


Quand tu voie que sur le mme rond point il y a le branleur au RSA qui veux pas travailler mais gagner plus, et le petit commerant qui veux payer moins de charges, en fait ces gens la ne devraient pas tres ensemble mais ennemis, pour que le petit commerant paie moins de charges il faut carrment plus payer le branleur au RSA, et lui virer son APL et son ACMU pour que ce branleur dcide enfin de traverser la rue pour bosser.

Bref le mouvement gilet jaune est une connerie sans fonds, il n'a aucun sens, la seule explication plausible c'est que Macron tait en train de russir son pari : les investisseurs taient revenus, le chmage diminuait et mme le pouvoir d'achats tait en hausse, cette russite tait une vrai menace pour les autres partis dont les insoumis et le RN qui taient vous  disparaitre, et qui ont donc organis cette mascarade pitoyable  coup de fakes news pour saboter la russite de Macron et saboter le retour la prosprit.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Mais comme ceux qui dnigrent ce monsieur, mme si ils sont du domaine, vu qu'ils n'ont pas fait autant de publications / reu autant de prix que le concern dans son domaine  lui, c'est forcment eux les charlatans, dixit ddoumeche.


C'est ainsi qu'on en est arriv au lobbying,  Bruxelle, en N'coutant QUE ceux qui sont du domaine... ::weird::

----------


## fredoche

> la seule explication plausible c'est que Macron tait en train de russir son paris : les investisseurs taient revenus, le chmage diminuait et mme le pouvoir d'achats tait en hausse, cette russite tait une vrai menace pour les autres partis


Tu parles de quel pays pour crire des conneries pareilles, des pays-bas ?

----------


## fredoche

> Bref, les Gilets Jaunes c'est une chose, ce que veulent l'autre partie des franais en est une autre.


Quelque part comme beaucoup sinon la plupart, tu vois "midi  ta porte", et tu te classes dans l'autre partie.

C'est bien mais peut-tre qu'un jour tous ces sujets te rattrapent, comme tu l'as toi-mme voqu pour ta propre situation et cette fameuse convention de rupture o d'un coup tu as ressenti de l'injustice. L encore "midi  ta porte"... Tu pensais quoi de la "loi travail" et de tous ceux qui manifestaient il n'y a pas si longtemps ?

Tu ne t'es pas senti concern, tu regardais le spectacle dans les merdias, tu attendais l'excs de violence d'un cot ou de l'autre non ?

Et puis un jour arrive o tu cris dans un sujet titr "a sent le sapin" :



> Y a peut-tre un combat social et politique  mener : ne plus permettre aux entreprises qui gagnent des milliards d'euros, de pouvoir se dbarrasser de leurs employs en leur crachant une poigne de patates au visage et en les intimidant.


Quand c'est toi l'employ, tu cris a. 
Tu y a pens une seule seconde quand c'tait ton collgue de l'tage suprieur ou infrieur, ou celui qui bossait  5 km de l, ou telle ou telle quipe, tel service. Probablement non.

Continue  regarder le spectacle, dans cette socit qui n'est plus qu'une somme d'individus face  des gens et des organisations contre lesquels tu n'as aucun pouvoir, aucun, car ils contrlent le systme, le faonnent au gr de leur dsir et leur besoin.

Et quand tu ne sers plus  rien, bah tu gicles. Et toi bah voil tu gicles avec ta poigne de patates, et tes avocats t'ont dit de dire "Merci Patron"... 
Et le RSA c'est au bout de 24 mois. Et t'as beau avoir boss toute ta vie, t'as des grosses tanches comme Mingolito ou Macron qui te traiteront de feignasse et de voleur. Et ils t'enverront faire la plonge  Mc Do ou autre, pourvu que tu traverses la rue, mme si t'es capable de dvelopper une application  de bout en bout.

Tu as raison, tu es "les franais". Et moi je vais pas te traiter de "tocard", mais pour avoir lu l'autre sujet et te voir crire a ici, je te trouve pathtique.

----------


## zecreator

> Quelque part comme beaucoup sinon la plupart, tu vois "midi  ta porte" ...  je te trouve pathtique.


Tout d'abord, tu ne me connais pas pour pouvoir affirmer que je ne vois que "midi  ma porte". Quand au terme "tocards" que j'ai utilis, certes il a t crit sur le coup d'un nervement (j'aurais d mettre "ridicules"), mais je pense que si il y avait des vrais leaders au sein du mouvement, des gens responsables et avec un minimum de diplomatie et de stratgie, il y aurait eu des avances majeures dans ce combat. Aujourd'hui, ceux sont 2 forces qui s'affrontent, qui ne se parlent pas. 

Mon discours concernant les Gilets Jaunes ne remet pas en cause leur combat, que je comprends tout  fait. Aujourd'hui, il est totalement effac par des gos qui fantasment, d'un ct d'une rvolution du Peuple qui n'arrivera jamais, de l'autre d'une France bien docile qui se remet au travail dans des conditions catastrophiques.

Si tu relis mon post concernant ma rupture conventionnelle, je dis que ma situation n'est pas une guerre contre une entreprise qui gagne des milliards. Je ne me sens pas victime d'un systme dgueulasse. Je demande conseille sur la manire de ngocier. Si j'ai pris un avocat, c'est surtout parce que les ngociations ont t ouvertes avec mon employeur pour les modalits de mon dpart et que je n'y connais pas grand chose en Droit du Travail. Je veux juste assurer qu'il y ait un quilibre des forces entre les 2 parties. 

En ce qui concerne mon cot "pathtique", je me rassure en constatant que nous sommes nombreux aujourd'hui a tre dans mon cas. Vouloir se battre  un instant "T" contre une injustice, et le lendemain rest au fond de son canap  regarder le combat des autres  la TV, n'a rien de pathtique. C'est humain. On peut pas tre sur tous les fronts. Et aprs, on a aussi le Droit de ne pas se sentir concern par le combat des autres. On devrait pas nous maudire pour a.

Cela ne m'empche pas de comprendre le combat des Gilets Jaunes, et de dire rgulirement "Quelle bande d'enfoirs ce Gouvernement.".

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ...mais je pense que si il y avait des vrais leaders au sein du mouvement...


Ce modle existe dj et depuis bien longtemps : ce sont les leaders politiques de tous poils qui ne font rien ou ne peuvent plus rien faire. C'est pourquoi les GJs ne veulent ni rcupration politique, ni mdias; et c'est aussi pourquoi le gouvernement est si dboussol, sans possibilit de pouvoir manipuler. Je comprend les GJs : raz-le-bol d'tre musels.

La dcision de vente des bijoux de famille (Aroports de Paris) c'est faite "en toute discrtion" (expression d'usurier) et on peut voir un de ces leaders, les valises sous les yeux, disant  six heures du matin, que la mthode est scandaleuse. Et cela a-t-il fait bouger les choses ? Bientt le tour de la FJ...

Ceci dit, je ne crois pas que quoi que ce soit va changer avec les gilets jaunes, malheureusement,   moins qu'ils ne mettent le feu  Paris. Nous sommes  deux doigts des mthodes autoritaires utilises partout dans le monde, et normalement, ces mthodes fonctionnent, ce qui fait que le mouvement devrait s'teindre, MALHEUREUSEMENT. Ils n'en sont, pour le moment, qu' envoyer les militaires pour intimider, seulement pour intimider... et seulement pour le moment...

Enfin : d'o viennent les policiers et les militaires franais ? Ils sont une partie de ce que le peuple a de membres guerriers (les fourmies-soldats, par analogie aux fourmilires). S'il y a des violences lors des manifestations des GJs, ce pourrait-tre le fait de cette fraction martiale des GJs, eux-mme tant fraction du peuple. Perso, je ne suis pas violent mais je comprends leur envie d'en venir aux mains, et tout simplement parce que je l'ai, cette envie_!

L'arme va bientt lcher quelques balles, et nous aurons des nouvelles des morts de la rpublique bananire franaise, peu avant que tout Paris ne brle... ::aie::

----------


## zecreator

Franchement, si au bout de 20 semaines de mobilisation, le GJ n'ont rien obtenu, c'est que la mthode n'est plus bonne. Et c'est pas en mettant le feu  Paris que cela changera quoique ce soit.

Quand aux militaires, appels en renfort ce week-end, ils se posent srieusement des questions sur ce qu'ils foutent l. C'est pas leur boulot de remettre de l'ordre dans les rues citoyennes. Il n'ont pas signs pour a.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Franchement, si au bout de 20 semaines de mobilisation, le GJ n'ont rien obtenu, c'est que la mthode n'est plus bonne.


Vous aussi, prenez les gens qui vous lisent pour des idiots_! Si les choses n'avancent pas, c'est que les Bobos ne veulent pas que a avance_! Et pour cause, le fond des choses est que la constitution est remise en question, donc leurs revenus_!




> Et c'est pas en mettant le feu  Paris que cela changera quoique ce soit.


Pour le moment, je crois plus aux effets de feux qu'au effet de fleurs, et c'est bien ce que pense le gouvernement aussi, d'o cette monte en puissance des forces de dissuasion_!

Nous ne pouvons pas compter sur une quelconque *honte* de la part des Bobos_: il ne connaissent pas ce mot ni l'motion qui correspond.

----------


## zecreator

> Si les choses n'avancent pas, c'est que les Bobos ne veulent pas que a avance_! Et pour cause, le fond des choses est que la constitution est remise en question, donc leurs revenus_!


Pourriez-vous me donner votre dfinition de "bobo" ? Car j'ai du mal  voir le rapport. A moins que vous ne parliez des Parisiens (qui vivent dans Paris) qui, je le comprends, commencent  en avoir un peu marre et aimeraient bien que ce mouvement trouve une issue.

Aprs, je me mfie toujours de ceux qui utilisent le mot "bobo" pour dfinir une classe sans connatre. Il y a aussi sans doute des bobos parmi les GJ.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Pourriez-vous me donner votre dfinition de "bobo" ?


Le "one-one" des scientologues...




> Il y a aussi sans doute des bobos parmi les GJ.


Sans aucun doute.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si les choses n'avancent pas, c'est que les Bobos ne veulent pas que a avance_! Et pour cause, le fond des choses est que la constitution est remise en question, donc leurs revenus_!


Si par "bobos" vous entendez "lus" je trouve que c'est tout  fait a.
Les gilets jaunes veulent s'en prendre aux privilges des dputs, ministres, snateurs, etc.
Macron a t lu avec 18,19% des inscrits, il est donc illgitime.

Notre dmocratie reprsentative est un mauvais systme, le peuple n'a jamais le moyen de se faire entendre.
Rien n'oblige un prsident  tenir ses promesses de campagne, il peut tenir un discours pendant la campagne et faire exactement l'inverse une fois au pouvoir.

On pourrait commencer par compter les *votes blancs* pour pouvoir dire "aucun de ces candidats" et il y a des lections qui devraient passer en *proportionnelles en 1 tour* (parce que les gros partis font des alliances au second tour pour garder les places ce qui est anti-dmocratique).

Le gouvernement n'arrte pas de prendre des dcisions ultra impopulaire.
Le peuple ne comprend pas pourquoi on privatise des entreprises rentable comme la LDF, les autoroutes ou les aroports.

Le peuple ne se sent pas reprsent, l'opinion du peuple n'est jamais demand.

----------


## Bubu017

> Macron a t lu avec 18,19% des inscrits, il est donc illgitime.
> .


Il est lgitime. Il faut arrter avec a. Sinon a veut dire qu'aucun des candidat de la 5me n'est lgitime. Si ceux qui se sont abstenus s'taient boug le cul et voter pour quelqu'un d'autre, il n'aurait peut-tre pas t lu. Quant au fait de dire qu'aucun candidat ne plaisait, il y en avait 11, et perso je trouve qu'il est plus pertinent de voter pour un petit candidat plutt que partir  la plage le weekend du vote.
Idem pour les lgislatives, il n'y a pas que les gros partis qui comptent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il est lgitime. Il faut arrter avec a.


Le peuple s'est fait avoir, Macron est un produit mdiatique, inconnu quelques annes auparavant, ancien ministre de l'conomie sous Hollande (avec un mauvais bilan).
Il a gagn parce qu'il y avait un fort acharnement judiciaire et mdiatique contre Fillon, Hollande et Valls avaient ruin le PS, les mdias faisaient un peu la promotion du FN, les mdias (ceux de Drahi en avant) faisaient campagne pour Macron.

Fin 2016, dbut 2017 ce sont les heures sombre de l'histoire de France  ::?: 
Si a se trouve le systme russira a faire lire encore pire la prochaine fois...
Ce n'est pas tonnant que le mouvement des gilets jaunes soit apparu. Au bout d'un moment a devient insupportable d'tre dirig par des types comme Macron.
Qu'est-ce qu'il faudrait faire pour que les lus soient un peu plus comptent ?

L c'est n'importe quoi :
Privatisation des Aroports de Paris: Pourquoi 27 dputs ont suffi pour voter la loi samedi matin

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Si ceux qui se sont abstenus s'taient boug le cul et voter pour quelqu'un d'autre, il n'aurait peut-tre pas t lu. Quant au fait de dire qu'aucun candidat ne plaisait, il y en avait 11, et perso je trouve qu'il est plus pertinent de voter pour un petit candidat plutt que partir  la plage le weekend du vote.


Tant qu'il y aura des idiots avec ce mode de pense, c'est sr que rien ne changera...  ::roll::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> L c'est n'importe quoi :
> Privatisation des Aroports de Paris: Pourquoi 27 dputs ont suffi pour voter la loi samedi matin


Ce qui me fait halluciner, c'est qu'on a eu un dferlement de parlementaires des oppositions qui se demandaient pourquoi cette loi, pourquoi vendre, etc. Visiblement, ce sujet les intressait pour faire parler d'eux, mais pas pour faire leur boulot. GG les reprsentants du peuple.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Visiblement, ce sujet les intressait pour faire parler d'eux, mais pas pour faire leur boulot. GG les reprsentants du peuple.


Parfois il y a un peu plus de prsence, comme pour le vote sur l'interdiction du glyphosate par exemple  :


Assemble nationale: 83  93% dabsentisme depuis la rentre parlementaire!!



> En Septembre, 37 amendements ont fait lobjet de votes  lassemble nationale.
> Pour le 1er amendement de cette rentre, le 12/09, il ny a eu que 99 votants. Pour 577 dputs lus. Soit 83% dabsentisme.
> 83% dabsentisme, cest dj norme, mais cest pourtant le record de prsentisme depuis la rentre!!!
> 
> Lamendement 1137 du 14/09 dtient le record dabsentisme: seulement 38 votants. Soit 93,5% dabsentisme. Normal
> Il sagissait portant dun sujet important: un projet de loi  pour lquilibre des relations commerciales dans le secteur agricole et alimentaire et une alimentation saine, durable et accessible  tous .


Si vous voulez qu'il y ait moins d'absence il faudrait faire signer la feuille de prsence lors des votes (si tu n'es pas venu signer, tu n'es pas pay).




> il n'y a pas que les gros partis qui comptent.


Personnellement je ne vote jamais pour les gros partis, j'ai compris ce que c'tait...

LREM en 2017 a n'existait pas quelque part.
Normalement un nouveau parti ne prend pas le pouvoir comme a, mais quand t'es pote avec les banques, les mdias, les politiciens, l'UE, tout est possible.
Niel, Attali, Minc... Qui sont les soutiens d'Emmanuel Macron ?
Robert Hue :  Pourquoi je soutiens Emmanuel Macron

----------


## Bubu017

> Tant qu'il y aura des idiots avec ce mode de pense, c'est sr que rien ne changera...


C'est sympa de dire que ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi sont des idiots. Mais bon, sur le forum politique je devrais tre habitu de ce genre de remarques. 
Le truc c'est que ceux qui ne sont pas alls voter, soit disant parce qu'aucun candidat ne leur plaisait (officiellement, combien dans ce groupe n'ont mme pas pris la peine de lire des programmes ou regarder les dbats ?), sont mis dans le mme paquet que les feignasses qui ne vont pas voter parce que a leur fait bouger le cul un dimanche (ou quitter la plage). Alors que s'ils avaient voter pour un petit candidat du genre Poutou, cela aurait peut-tre eu plus d'impacts. Parce que bon, combien se plaignent que rien ne change, et qui n'essayent mme pas de faire bouger les choses  leur niveau ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est sympa de dire que ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi sont des idiots.


Quel rapport avec le fait d'tre d'accord avec moi ou non ? 

Ma remarque n'a rien  voir avec cela du tout.





> Le truc c'est que ceux qui ne sont pas alls voter, soit disant parce qu'aucun candidat ne leur plaisait (officiellement, combien dans ce groupe n'ont mme pas pris la peine de lire des programmes ou regarder les dbats ?), *sont mis dans le mme paquet* que les feignasses qui ne vont pas voter parce que a leur fait bouger le cul un dimanche (ou quitter la plage). Alors que s'ils avaient voter pour un petit candidat du genre Poutou, cela aurait peut-tre eu plus d'impacts. Parce que bon, combien se plaignent que rien ne change, et qui n'essayent mme pas de faire bouger les choses  leur niveau ?


Ils *sont mis* dans le mme paquet ? Ne t'extriorise pas du truc hein, tu fais parti de ceux qui font l'amalgame entre les deux, cf ton message prcdent.  

Donc oui,  partir du moment o tu fais et propage ce genre d'amalgame, dsol mais j'ai un peu du mal  considrer cela comme une preuve de rflexion pousse. 

2me connerie (dcoulant de l'amalgame prcdent) : tu peux tre abstentionniste  la prsidentielle, et faire des trucs  ton niveau, que cela soit au niveau politique, associatif ou autres, pour faire bouger les choses. Ce n'est pas parce que tu as t voter, que tu es un meilleur citoyen qui a plus fait avancer les choses que tous les abstentionnistes hein... Tu ne sais strictement rien de leur vie  chacun. Oui y'en a qui ne vont pas voter par flemme, mais pas que...  

Alors srement que certains se plaignent sans rien faire, probablement les mmes qui ne vont pas voter par flemme d'ailleurs, mais quel pourcentage cela reprsente-t-il ? Bien malin qui pourrait le dire...



Sinon, si tous les abstentionnistes avaient vot pour les diffrents petits candidats, bah cela aurait fait monter les scores de ces petits candidats mais Macron aurait tout de mme eu plus de voix et aurait t lu, et je ne vois pas du tout en quoi cela aurait eu plus d'impact et fait passer un message quelconque que le systme ne va pas ? Encore, ton argument aurait t de dire que tous les abstentionnistes auraient d aller voter blanc (mme si cela n'aurait strictement rien chang non plus puisque non pris en compte), j'aurai pu comprendre  la limite mais l... 

Perso, en quoi voter Poutou ou Cheminade, ou l'autre hurluberlu d'Asselineau, aurait mieux fait passer le message que tout ce systme est une mascarade  laquelle ne croient plus les gens,  plus que de boycotter le truc en question ? Je veux bien que tu m'expliques par contre.  

Ou alors il aurait fallu faire cela de faon concerte et tous voter pour le mme, qui aurait peut-tre t lu, et... C'est tout... Ah c'est sr que cela en aurait surpris un paquet. Mais en quoi cela aurait fait avancer les choses concernant la prise en compte du vote blanc, des abstentions, d'un besoin de proportionnelle, etc. etc ? 

Et puis suivant le candidat choisi, il aurait aussi fallu assumer son programme  lui derrire. Et mme si cela me fait trs mal au cul de le dire, je ne suis mme pas sr  100% que Macron tait le pire de toute la liste...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et mme si cela me fait trs mal au cul de le dire, je ne suis mme pas sr  100% que Macron tait le pire de toute la liste...


LREM c'est comme le PS et LR, c'est ce sont ceux qui ont le pouvoir depuis bien trop longtemps.
Avant il y avait une alternance droite / gauche, mais l les gens en ont marre et on a fini avec le mix qui est LREM.
On le voit bien avec les gilets jaunes aujourd'hui, les gens n'en ont plus rien  foutre de ces vieux partis.

Moi j'aurais prfr une victoire de Rsistons/Solidarit et progrs/Debout la France/Union populaire rpublicaine/Debout la France que de Macron.
Mme Lutte ouvrire et le Nouveau Parti anticapitaliste n'aurait pas fait pire qu'LREM ! C'est pour dire...
Je pense que Poutou aurait fait moins de dgt que Macron.

Le problme dans les lections ce sont les gens qui ne considrent que les gros partis, ils ont vu que des sondages et votent pour un des favoris...
Il y a des mdias qui ont organis des dbats sans inviter tout le monde, pendant la campagne prsidentielle, ce qui est scandaleux. (au pire on aurait pu se passer des favoris, vu qu'on les voit dj tout le temps).
Les sondages lors dlection devraient tre interdit ! Qu'est-ce qu'ils apportent de positif ?
Je trouve qu'ils font plus chier qu'autre chose, a influence beaucoup trop les lecteurs.
*Si on voulait respecter la dmocratie tous les partis devraient tre considr sur un pied d'galit.*

Et les mdias devraient apporter autant d'importance  Cheminade qu' Macron.
Les mdias devraient respecter Jacques Cheminade, Jean Lassalle, au lieu de a ils ont cherch  les dcrdibiliser et c'est pas comme a que a devrait ce passer.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Cela ne suffirait pas, mais je suis parfaitement d'accord avec a :




> *Si on voulait respecter la dmocratie tous les partis devraient tre considr sur un pied d'galit.*
> 
> Et les mdias devraient apporter autant d'importance  Cheminade qu' Macron.







> Moi j'aurais prfr une victoire de Rsistons/Solidarit et progrs/*Debout la France*/Union populaire rpublicaine/*Debout la France* que de Macron.
> Mme Lutte ouvrire et le Nouveau Parti anticapitaliste n'aurait pas fait pire qu'LREM ! C'est pour dire...
> Je pense que Poutou aurait fait moins de dgt que Macron.


2 fois Debout la France ? Lapsus rvlateur ? En mme temps vu tes ides sur certains sujets, cela ne m'tonnerait gure...  ::aie:: 


Je t'avouerai que ce n'est pas Poutou ou Besancenot qui m'inquitaient le plus hein...

----------


## Ryu2000

> 2 fois Debout la France ? Lapsus rvlateur ?


Non a relve que dalle, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan est trs sympathique mais il n'est pas suffisamment critique envers l'UE  mon gout.
Il est beaucoup plus prsent dans les mdias que Cheminade ou Asselineau.
Il est marrant parfois :
VIDEO. Dupont-Aignan s'en prend  l'quipe de "C  vous" et doit quitter le plateau




> Je t'avouerai que ce n'est pas Poutou ou Besancenot qui m'inquitaient le plus hein...


Besancenot devrait tre en dehors du truc normalement.
Mais les mdias l'invitent toujours parce qu'il est plus populaire que Poutou...



"Gilets jaunes" : Mlenchon, Besancenot et Poutou prsents  Paris
Ils font chier ils ramnent leur drapeaux, alors que l'ide c'tait pas de parti, pas de syndicat, le seul drapeau accept tait le drapeau franais...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Il est marrant parfois :
> VIDEO. Dupont-Aignan s'en prend  l'quipe de "C  vous" et doit quitter le plateau


Super la vido de Dupont-Aignan_! C'est pas souvent qu'on rigole ici, j'en ai profit_: merci pour a_!

*JE NE VOUDRAIS PAS* nourrir la xnophobie et en particulier l'anticmitisme ambiants *MAIS* tout de mme_: Dupont-Aignan, Cheminade, Asselineau, Mlenchon, Besancenot et Poutou a claque tout de mme bien plus franais que MaKron, SorKoZY, Manuel Valls et mme (pour la blaque) Hollande_!  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Manuel Valls et mme (pour la blaque) Hollande_!


Ben l a va Valls est retourn dans son pays.
Mais ouais un prsident Franais qui s'appelle Hollande a craint...
En plus sur une photo le drapeau franais tait  l'envers et a faisait drapeau hollandais.

Mais bon Hollande a quitt la politique donc a va.

===
Des policiers se dguisent en Gilets jaunes pour arrter des casseurs  Montpellier



> La police assume parfaitement la mthode employe : "Cette stratgie a t mise en place ce samedi pour la premire fois  Montpellier. Elle tait destine  mieux cibler les casseurs et a d'ailleurs permis d'en interpeller plusieurs en flagrant dlit dont l'un pour destruction de mobilier urbain. Il faut trouver une rponse approprie. Avoir des collgues infiltrs parmi eux permet des interpellations plus rapides et moins dangereuses", confie  Midi-Libre Rmy Alonso du syndicat de police Alliance.


C'est pas mal d'essayer de virer les casseurs des manifestations des gilets jaunes.

----------


## BenoitM

> En plus sur une photo le drapeau franais tait  l'envers et a faisait drapeau hollandais.


Euh il tait pas  l'envers c'est ton esprit qui est  l'envers

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Euh il tait pas  l'envers c'est ton esprit qui est  l'envers


C'est mme pas a qui me choque le plus dans son message mais :




> Mais ouais un prsident Franais qui s'appelle Hollande a craint...


Encore dire que c'est cocasse / rigolo, je comprends, mais dire que a craint ? 

Ca craint en quoi ? Comme si le nom du mec avait quoi que ce soit  voir avec ses comptences... 

Enfin bon, c'est Ryu...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Je ne sais pas s'il y a un rapport avec les JGs, mais ce matin, mon pouse m'a dit_: une glise parisienne a t incendie, et les mdias l'on occult. Il s'agit de l'glise Saint-Sulpice, dans le VIe arrondissement_: un incendie d'origine probablement criminel l'a gravement endommage. Je suis tout de mme surpris de la prsentation de cette nouvelle au Prou.

Va-t-on bientt trouver des statues dcapites, comme il y a 230 ans ?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> une glise parisienne a t incendie


C'est peut-tre a :
Paris: un appel aux dons aprs l'incendie de l'glise Saint-Sulpice
Je ne pense pas que ce soit li aux gilets jaunes, eux ils s'en prennent  ceux qui ont du pouvoir et l'glise catholique n'a plus aucun pouvoir depuis longtemps en France...

===
Edit :
En fait c'est du 17 mars.
Paris : lglise Saint-Sulpice vacue aprs un incendie
Paris : aprs lincendie, le cur de Saint-Sulpice lance un appel aux dons



> Une semaine aprs lincendie criminel qui a caus de srieux dgts dans ce monument class du VIe arrondissement, le cur Jean-Loup Lacroix cherche des financements.


C'est bizarre, il n'y a pas longtemps pour 2 pauvres graffitis, tous les mdias et les politiciens ont fait tout un foin, mais l pour un incendie criminelle il n'y a quasiment rien...
En France toutes les religions ne sont pas au mme niveau, les attaques anti-catholique ne comptent pas...
Mme quand 3 chaises dans une loge ont t renvers a a fait beaucoup plus de bruit...

Bon aprs on est pas certains que ce soit un geste anti-catholique.

----------


## virginieh

> Enfin bon, c'est Ryu...


D'ailleurs si tu pouvais viter de le citer  tous bouts de champs par gard pour ceux qui l'ont bloqu, s'il te plait ? merci d'avance.

----------


## zecreator

> Mais bon Hollande a quitt la politique donc a va.


Tu as l'air bien sr de toi. Hollande a une cote "sympathie" incroyable. Et les franais aiment ce genre de "personnage". Regarde Chirac. Sa politique tait catastrophique, et pourtant, les gens l'adorent. On est comme a en France. On juge sur la cote de sympathie.

Macron veut dessiner une France qui ressemblerait  un jeune de 26 ans, monteur de Startup et ambitieux. Le genre de mec que les franais dteste.
Avec une telle Politique  contre-courant de la culture franaise, il ne peut que donner des points aux autres partis.

----------


## Mingolito

> Regarde Chirac. Sa politique tait catastrophique, et pourtant, les gens l'adorent.


C'est faux, dj il  pas cr de guerre contrairement  Hollande et Sarkozy, il  combattu pour la paix mondiale, et il a russi  dboulonner une partie de la catastrophe Mitterrand en faisant faire les dnationalisation par Jospin, mais il n'a pas pu dboulonner le reste du dispositif catastrophique de Mitterrand comme par exemple les 35 heures.
Sous son rgne le taux de chmage n'a pas empir tant que a et la dette n' pas cru de faon exponentielle contrairement  ce qui  suivi sous Sarkozy et Hollande. 
Bref Chirac est le moins pire prsident qu'on ait eu depuis Pompidou, les trois pires tant Mitterrand, Sarkozy et Hollande.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Hollande a une cote "sympathie" incroyable. Et les franais aiment ce genre de "personnage". Regarde Chirac. Sa politique tait catastrophique, et pourtant, les gens l'adorent. On est comme a en France. On juge sur la cote de sympathie.


Hollande a gagn de la popularit quand il a reconnu qu'il tait grill et qu'il ne devait pas se reprsenter, les gens ont bien aim voir un politique qui ne s'acharne pas, souvent les prsidents se reprsentent, Hollande a eu la lucidit de reconnatre qu'il avait aucune chance, ce qui est cool, par contre il a fait campagne pour Macron ce qui est moins cool et pas sympa pour Hamon...

Chirac a dit non  l'intervention en Irak et a c'est vraiment trs cool. (alors qu'aprs la France a trahi Kadhafi et Assad)
Aprs peut-tre que globalement il tait nul, mais le niveau de Sarkozy/Hollande/Macron tait tellement plus bas que comparativement Chirac tait excellent !




> Sous son rgne le taux de chmage n'a pas empir tant que a et la dette n' pas cru de faon exponentielle contrairement  ce qui  suivi sous Sarkozy et Hollande.


En fait c'est une tendance mondiale, partout le chmage et la dette ont exploss. (on trafic les statistiques du chmage et le calcul du PIB pour faire croire que la situation n'est pas si critique)
Et de toute faon la France est dans l'UE ce qui rduit grandement sa libert politique, il y a des traits de tous les cts qu'il l'a restreint beaucoup, elle n'a plus beaucoup de libert, et elle a mme pas le contrle sur sa monnaie alors que c'est la base...

----------


## virginieh

D'ailleurs on peut voir que la dette n'a jamais augmente aussi vite que depuis qu'on a dcrt que c'tait un problme et qu'il fallait prendre des mesures pour la rduire  ::aie::

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ...Hollande a une cote "sympathie" incroyable....


Mon mpris pour ce type est tel que j'ai du mal a imaginer que quelqu'un puisse l'aimer,  part une prostitue. Je n'aurais jamais particip  un quelconque forum politique avant les trahisons de ce gugus.




> D'ailleurs on peut voir que la dette n'a jamais augmente aussi vite que depuis qu'on a dcrt que c'tait un problme et qu'il fallait prendre des mesures pour la rduire


C'est global. Et paralllement, les riches s'enrichissent toujours plus au dtriment des pauvres.

Les usuriers, encore... ::weird::

----------


## Mingolito

> En fait c'est une tendance mondiale, partout le chmage et la dette ont exploss. (on trafic les statistiques du chmage et le calcul du PIB pour faire croire que la situation n'est pas si critique)


Non c'est des balivernes, il y a pleins de pays qui sont rests sur le capitalisme et l'conomie de march et qui ont un taux de chmage faible, et qui ont mme un systme d'immigration choisie pour faire venir plus de travailleurs dans leur pays (Australie, Canada, USA, etc) ou qui utilisent des frontaliers (Suisse).

Pour ce qui est de la dette oui c'est un problme mondial mais certains font quand mme plus d'efforts que d'autres, la preuve :

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non c'est des balivernes, il y a pleins de pays qui sont rests sur le capitalisme et l'conomie de march et qui ont un taux de chmage faible, et qui ont mme un systme d'immigration choisie


Non mais ok filtrer l'immigration comme aux USA c'est trs trs bien, mais ce n'est pas une solution miracle qui va sauver l'conomie d'un pays...
En ralit la situation conomique des USA n'est pas si gniale que a. Le pays est super endett, il y a beaucoup de pauvret, etc.

Le problme numro 1, c'est les excs de la finance, c'est  cause de la finance si tous les pays sont endetts.




> Pour ce qui est de la dette oui c'est un problme mondial mais certains font quand mme plus d'efforts que d'autres


Ouais l'appartenance  l'UE profite  l'Allemagne... (c'est quasiment le seul pays qui gagne  tre membre)
L'Allemagne peut exploiter les pays autours, en Allemagne il y a des emplois prcaires, mais bon l'Allemagne rigolera moins quand les exportations de voitures diminueront...

----------


## virginieh

> Pour ce qui est de la dette oui c'est un problme mondial mais certains font quand mme plus d'efforts que d'autres, la preuve :


Oui mais justement des efforts en France on en a fait, il suffit de voir les dserts administratifs que sont devenus tout ce qui n'tait pas une mtropole.
De voir le manque de personnel soignant, le nombre de classes fermes. (Parce que curieusement quand ils suppriment des postes de fonctionnaires c'est toujours ceux des agents qui sont dans la partie basse de l'chelle, mais ceux qui n'ont aucune influence de vie directe sur la vie quotidienne des franais et font des notes de frais de taxi de 100.000 euros, eux gardent leur poste.)
Au niveau du priv il suffit de voir le nombre de droits du salari qui ont t abrogs (curieusement quand ils veulent "simplifier" ils le font toujours en tapant du mme cot, et en rajoutant des textes qui rendent le tout encore plus complexe).
Depuis plus de 10 ans qu'on nous prsente la dette et tous les sacrifices qu'on doit faire  cause d'elle, on a vu les effets de ces sacrifices, mais curieusement la cause ne disparait pas, au contraire elle augmente de plus en plus vite.
Donc soit il y a un gros problme sur le diagnostique de la cause, soit sur la mthode employe pour la rsoudre ou enfin c'est juste une vaste fumisterie qui permet de capter l'argent au profit des mmes et temps que les gens la goberont ils auront aucune raison de cesser.

----------


## Mingolito

La France vie au dessus de ses moyens depuis la mise en place d'une conomie socialiste par Mitterrand, c'est tout.
Maintenant si tu crois que tu va pouvoir bnficier d'oprations a 1 million d'euros dans un hpital grand luxe alors que pendant ce temps tu es au RSA, tu es log par l'APL et soign gratuitement  100% par l'ACMU et que donc tu branle rien  part aller voler et casser des magasins le samedi, comprends que a ne peux par marcher. Si tu comprends pas a tu es "non comprenant".

Macron essaye de dboulonner le systme Mitterrand pour rtablir la situation, ce que n'ont pas fait ni Chirac, ni Sarkozy et encore moins Hollande, maintenant s'il peut pas faire son boulot  cause de la CGT et des Gilets jaunes, et bien la France va continuer  sombrer dans la ruine, alors que pendant ce temps la Chine et l'inde et d'autres pays vont continuer  conforter leur leadership conomique, parce que eux ils savent qu'on fait par marcher un pays avec des grves,  un code du travail anti patron, les pires charges au monde, en foutant rien et en volant et en cassant des magasins.

La vrai source des problmes en France c'est la feignantise, la connerie, le vol par l'tat et les syndicats, le syndicalisme, les gilets jaunes, et le communisme.
La solution aux problmes c'est Macron et le patronat.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Depuis plus de 10 ans qu'on nous prsente la dette et tous les sacrifices qu'on doit faire  cause d'elle, on a vu les effets de ces sacrifices, mais curieusement la cause ne disparait pas, au contraire elle augmente de plus en plus vite.


En principe il faudrait que la consommation reparte pour relancer la croissance ce qui crerait des emplois.
Mais on nous impose l'austrit donc la situation conomique ne peut qu'empirer...




> La France vie au dessus de ses moyens depuis la mise en place d'une conomie socialiste par Mitterrand, c'est tout.


Le monde entier vis au dessus de ses moyens...
La dette publique US est de 22 163 000 000 000$ et Mitterrand n'a jamais t au pouvoir l-bas...




> Maintenant si tu crois que tu va pouvoir bnficier d'oprations a 1 million d'euros dans un hpital grand luxe


La qualit des services publiques se dgradent. C'est  cause de l'austrit.
En parallle l'tat est compltement con est privatise des entreprises rentable... (les autoroutes, les aroports, la franais des jeux, etc, alors qu'en plus les aroports a a une valeur stratgique)




> alors que pendant ce temps tu es au RSA


La quasi totalit des gens au RSA prfreraient avoir un travail, malheureusement il y a en a de moins en moins...




> pendant ce temps la Chine et l'inde et d'autres pays vont continuer  conforter leur leadership conomique


On ne peut pas comparer les franais aux chinois (ou aux indiens), on a rien en commun avec eux ce sont des civilisations totalement diffrente.
Si tu n'aimes pas comment fonctionne la France tu peux te barrer. Il y aura plus d'opportunits pour tes enfants en dehors de la France.
Ceux qui prennent les devants, qui aiment entreprendre ce sont dj barr, si tu n'aimes pas le RSA va dans un pays o il n'y a pas d'aide sociale.

De plus en plus de jeunes quittent la France
Fuite des cerveaux : les bac +5 veulent quitter la France




> La vrai source des problmes en France c'est la feignantise, la connerie, le vol par l'tat et les syndicats, le syndicalisme, les gilets jaunes, et le communisme.
> La solution aux problmes c'est Macron et le patronat.


Les syndicats bossent pour les gros patrons et le gouvernement.
Le communisme n'existe plus, enfin presque, apparemment ya des candidats PCF aux lections europennes.
Il y a plein de petits patrons qui sont gilelts jaunes.

Il ne faut pas mlanger petit patron et gros patron, a n'a strictement rien  voir.

----------


## Mingolito

Encore bravo pour le ramassis de fakes news

Un exemple qui prouve que ce tu cris c'est des mensonges : Nouveau record pour le budget suisse, excdentaire depuis 18 ans.

Donc oui c'est possible d'avoir un budget quilibr, il faut avoir comme population des travailleurs et pas des voleurs, des branleurs, des casseurs et des bons  rien qui votent pour des escrocs dmagogues (Mitterrand, Hollande, Sarkozy).

----------


## Cincinnatus

> La France vie au dessus de ses moyens depuis la mise en place d'une conomie socialiste par Mitterrand, c'est tout.
> [...]
> Macron essaye de dboulonner [...]
> La solution aux problmes c'est Macron et le patronat.


Ahem... Macron c'est : 
- Suppression de la plus grande part de l'ISF : perte de l'ordre de 3.2 milliards par an (cour des comptes),
- Taxe sur les revenus financiers : nouvelles pertes fiscales (cf Flat Tax),
- CICE maintenu : 20 milliards pour les patrons, sans contrepartie (recherche, investissement, emploi, salaires),
- Licenciements favoriss : la consommation ne va pas se relancer, mme pour ceux qui ont un boulot mais n'ont pas confiance dans leur patron
- Suppressions de services publics (de proximit, d'abord),
- Ouverture dcomplexe  la mondialisation financire (rception des patrons de BlackRock  l'Elyse  ::weird:: ).

Autrement dit, depuis 40 ans on se dirige vers un mur, avec Macron on acclre.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Un exemple qui prouve que ce tu cris c'est des mensonges : Nouveau record pour le budget suisse, excdentaire depuis 18 ans.


Cool un pays rikiki avec moins d'habitants que l'le-de-France... En Islande le pays va trs bien aussi...  ::aie:: 


Pourquoi tu ne rponds pas  Ryu sur les USA par exemple, c'est loin d'tre un pays socialo-communiste pourtant non ?

----------


## Mingolito

Par rapport a quoi ? qu'il y  des prsidents dmagos aux USA qui crent de la dette ?
Je vais pas te faire la liste des prsidents US avec la longue liste de leur conneries, a prendrais des jours...
Mais bon il y a quand mme des russites partielles visibles, le taux de chmage  baiss aux USA sous Obama/Trump.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc oui c'est possible d'avoir un budget quilibr


En attendant c'est plus court de faire la liste des pays non endett que la liste des pays endett.

La Suisse c'est plus l'exception que la rgle, le pays n'est pas membre de l'UE, il possde sa propre monnaie, l-bas il y a de la dmocratie.
C'est chouette que ce pays tourne aussi bien, je suis content pour eux.
J'aimerais tre frontalier un jour, je veux bien supporter le racisme anti-franais si c'est pour gagner au moins 5000/mois ^^

====
Aux USA il parait que c'est Reagan et les 2 Bushs qui ont foutu la merde :

----------


## Mingolito

C'est pas parce qu'il y  une dmagogie gnralise que russir quelque chose n'est pas possible, oui c'est possible d'avoir des comptes quilibrs (Suisse), ou c'est possible de faire baisser la dette (Allemagne).
C'est important de se baser sur des faits vrifiables pour essayer de raisonner logiquement, mais a a t'intresse pas  ::mouarf:: 

On dirais que t'es pay par Maduro et FI pour tartiner le forum de dsinformations et de fakes news communistes c'est navrant.





> Aux USA il parait que c'est Reagan et les 2 Bushs qui ont foutu la merde :


C'est clairement 3 escrocs, pour rappel Reagan tait un acteur, c'est comme si Coluche avait t elu prsident, quand aux Bush c'est des escrocs notoires qui ont entre autres organiss des escroqueries aux guerres pour organiser des dtournements de fonds via des entreprises prives prestataires.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> En principe il faudrait que la consommation reparte pour relancer la croissance ce qui crerait des emplois.


Il y a des trucs qui vont pas dans ce postulat qu'on nous rabche  la manire d'une *publicit*. Personne ici ne doute que la croissance n'est pas  lier au bien tre des population_:
*croissance toujours* est contre nature dans un monde fini,par l'exemple_: les gens tait heureux d'utiliser un frigo qui serte a cout cher mais qui a fonctionn pendant 40 ans ou plus (il y a de a 50 ans_!).
Aujourd'hui, on saurait mieux que jamais construire des quipements durables et au lieu de a, on conoit (ou programme) leur obsolescence.... Il faut donc appauvrir les peuples pour qu'il ne puisse s'acheter que de quipement de mauvaise qualit.

----------


## Mingolito

"La relance de la consommation"... Cool a va relancer les exportations Chinoises, et donc aggraver le dficit commercial de la France  ::ptdr:: 

Je pense que moins de 1% des gens comprennent vraiment quelque chose aux questions conomiques...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ...Je pense que moins de 1% des *gens* comprennent vraiment quelque chose aux questions conomiques...


On comprendra aisment qu'avec les nombreux postulats rpts sans relche et les propres convictions individuelles (trop) souvent errones, les gens soient dans une brume paisse qui les empche de "voir".

----------


## Mingolito

a n'a rien  voir avec des "convictions", a  a voir dj  constater les faits historiques, dj vous basez vos raisonnements  la noix sur des Fakes news vous tes loin du compte, la majorit d'entre vous ne savent mme pas ce qui s'est pass en URSS, en Chine et au Cambodge par exemple, et vous n'tiez pas n pour la plupart, et tudier l'histoire a vous intresse pas, vous voulez juste vous bercer la tte avec des contes de fes communistes pour gogos nafs. Mais ou les mchants c'est "les vilains patrons/banquiers/financiers/spculateurs/ qui exploitent les pauv chtite n'ouvrier innocents.." et on va rsoudre les problmes en prenant leur argent et en leur coupant la tte, dsol a a dj t fait au Cambodge et ailleurs et on sait comment a a fini...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ...vous bercer la tte avec des contes de fes *communistes*...


Et vous, vous vous bercez la tte avec
cette ide (que je trouve saugrenue)des comptes de fes "*libralistes*".
De plus vous intentez "aux autres", (ces ignares) des procs d'intentions_!  ::aie:: 

Je crois que la majeurs partie du peuple ne souhaite que plus de dmocratie et une administration honnte du pays.

----------


## zecreator

> La vrai source des problmes en France c'est la feignantise, la connerie, le vol par l'tat et les syndicats, le syndicalisme, les gilets jaunes, et le communisme. La solution aux problmes c'est Macron et le patronat.


Tu prvois un pot de dpart ? Non parce que vu l'image que tu as de la France, tu dois dj avoir fait tes valises non ?

----------


## Invit

> Tu prvois un pot de dpart ? Non parce que vu l'image que tu as de la France, tu dois dj avoir fait tes valises non ?


Je ne suis pas sr de le vouloir dans mon pays  ::mouarf:: 
En tout cas, un fil commenc il y a 3 mois pour souligner la fin des gilets jaunes alors que la fin du mouvement n'est pas toujours pas flagrante...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ...un fil commenc il y a 3 mois pour souligner la fin des gilets jaunes alors que la fin du mouvement n'est pas toujours pas flagrante...


H bien contre toute attente, moi aussi j'ai hte que s'arrte cette histoire de Gilets-Jaunes, *que nous puissions clbrer la dpart de MaKron et la nouvelle constitution*_!

La bonne volont de MaKron ? Voyez l'histoire "Alexandre Benalla", et voyez celle des ventes des bijoux de famille... a dissipe facilement d'ventuelles hsitations.

----------


## Invit

> H bien contre toute attente, moi aussi j'ai hte que s'arrte cette histoire de Gilets-Jaunes, que nous puissions clbrer la dpart de MaKron et la nouvelle constitution_!


C'est quoi le but de l'orthographe bancal sur notre beau prsident ? J'imagine qu'il doit y avoir vraisemblablement un sous-entendu scatologique mais je ne l'ai pas trouv.
Et c'est quoi la nouvelle constitution dont tu parles ?

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> C'est quoi le but de l'orthographe bancal sur notre beau prsident ?


Merci pour votre post. le K est le moyen, votre post est la fin.





> Et c'est quoi la nouvelle constitution dont tu parles ?


La prochaine_!  ::weird:: 

Elle sera probablement nomm "la 6me rpublique".

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Aprs "Aroports de Paris" et la "Franaise des jeux", le gouvernement envisage de privatiser les  voies expresses_!

J'espre ne pas tre le seule a tre sincrement affect par cette annonce faite dans le JT de 20H de "France 2" ce dimanche 21 mars, elle mme faite aprs l'affichage du rapprochement de Sarkozy et Macron. Je ne vie pourtant pas dans mon pays, mais je ne me rjouis pas de le voir pill ainsi.

Pourquoi le gouvernement ne fait-il pas un emprunt au peuple pour faire ce que feraient les "privs" de ces voies expresses, voir mme rembourser la dette_?

C'est de la trahison, rien de moins. Quelle honte. Et ce sera encore vot  4 heures du matin, sans doute.

Vive les Gilets-Jaunes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> oui c'est possible d'avoir des comptes quilibrs (Suisse), ou c'est possible de faire baisser la dette (Allemagne).


Ouais mais ce n'est clairement pas la rgle, l'conomie mondiale va mal et les pays qui s'en sortent sont trs peu nombreux.
La dette publique allemande est encore  64%, ce qui n'est pas extra-ordinairement bon non plus...

L'Allemagne est le seule pays  profiter de l'UE, mais attendez que l'industrie automobile ralentisse et on en reparlera.
L'Allemagne met ses usines en Pologne pour faire des conomies.
La vie est Allemagne n'est pas gnial pour tout le monde :
En Allemagne, les mini-jobs au plus haut




> Aujourd'hui, on saurait mieux que jamais construire des quipements durables et au lieu de a, on conoit (ou programme) leur obsolescence.... Il faut donc appauvrir les peuples pour qu'il ne puisse s'acheter que de quipement de mauvaise qualit.


Je suis d'accord, tout ce que je dis c'est qu'aujourd'hui si on regarde le PIB on voit que plus de la moiti vient de la croissance.
Macron promet de relancer la croissance tout en ayant une politique d'austrit, ce qui est contradictoire.
L'austrit entrane la dcroissance dans le systme actuel.




> "La relance de la consommation"... Cool a va relancer les exportations Chinoises, et donc aggraver le dficit commercial de la France


On pourrait booster la consommation de produit franais.
Aujourd'hui les gens n'ont plus assez d'argent pour sortir, mais sinon peut-tre qu'ils iraient au restaurant ou  des trucs de ce genre.




> *que nous puissions clbrer la dpart de MaKron et la nouvelle constitution*_!


Qu'est-ce que a veut dire Macron avec un "K" ?
C'est en rapport avec la famille Kardashian ? ^^

De toute faon Macron ou un autre, c'est toujours le mme cirque...
Sarkozy et Hollande n'taient pas beaucoup mieux...




> Elle sera probablement nomm "la 6me rpublique".


Ou alors on pourrait crer un nouveau systme pour remplacer la rpublique...




> C'est de la trahison, rien de moins. Quelle honte. Et ce sera encore vot  4 heures du matin, sans doute.


C'est vrai qu'on comprend mal la stratgie, pourquoi privatiser des services qui fonctionnent et qui sont rentable ?
Sur le moyen terme c'est un mauvais calcul...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> c'est possible de faire baisser la dette (Allemagne).


Il faut prciser : "en crant des travailleurs pauvres, des esclaves corvables  souhait et sans garantie, sans rien". Le monde merveilleux du no libralisme...  ::vomi::

----------


## Mingolito

C'est des balivernes, a fait partie de la propagande de FI, par exemple dans le PNUD l'Allemagne est classe largement devant la France dans les pays ou il fait bon vivre, donc  savoir 5 eme pour l'Allemagne et 24 eme pour la France.
La classe moyenne en Allemagne vie bien mieux qu'en France, quand  la classe pauvre il vaux mieux tre au smic en Allemagne  900 euros qu'au RSA en France avec 400 euros, donc ce que tu as crit c'est de la pure fake news, le classement montre exactement le contraire de ce que tu affirmes  tord.

Quand  la garantie de l'emploi c'est un argument fallacieux, car tu as pas besoin de garantie de l'emploi contractuelle dans un pays ou il y a quasiment plus d'emplois que de candidats, ce qui est le cas dans beaucoup de pays  l'conomie vraiment librale actuellement.
Dans ces pays la si tu aimes pas ton patron tu changes de job et tu en retrouve un dans la semaine, tu ne peux pas faire a en France, sauf si par exemple tu as un profil trs demand comme certains informaticiens ou autres, donc c'est argument c'est de la pure intox communisto/syndicaliste.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La classe moyenne en Allemagne vie bien mieux qu'en France, quand  la classe pauvre il vaux mieux tre au smic en Allemagne  900 euros qu'au RSA en France avec 400 euros


La classe moyenne se porte effectivement trs mal en France, les membres sont en train de se faire dclasser, mais en Allemagne c'est pas gnial non plus, pour la classe moyenne et les classes infrieures.

Travail prcaire : la face cache du miracle allemand



> Il n'est pas le seul  jongler. Son collgue Ali Bouzagaoui se rveille tous les matins  4 heures pour rejoindre son poste d'ingnieur  Duisbourg, puis enchane avec un "minijob" au centre, deux heures chaque soir, dont les cotisations  hauteur de 20% sont assumes par son employeur. Soit 2.950 euros par mois au total pour faire vivre sa femme et ses deux enfants. "*La majorit des gens que je connais cumulent deux ou trois emplois, comme aux Etats-Unis*", reconnat-il. Un peu plus loin, Markus Rosendhal, tudiant en physique, occupe, lui aussi, un "minijob" dans une entreprise spcialise dans l'lectroacoustique : "J'espre ne pas garder ce type d'emploi toute ma vie. On ne peut pas vivre avec a!"


Y a-t-il vraiment plus de travailleurs pauvres en Allemagne qu'en France ?



> Et effectivement, selon les chiffres d'Eurostat, en 2015, le taux de travailleurs pauvres en Allemagne tait de 9,7%*, un chiffre lev qui classe ce pays au-dessus de la moyenne europenne, *au coude  coude avec l'Estonie*, pointe Mathieu Plane. La mme anne, la France comptait 7,5% de travailleurs pauvres.
> 
> Alors comment peut-on expliquer cet cart? Qu'est ce qui explique qu'en Allemagne, il y ait 9,7% de travailleurs pauvres mais seulement 3,7% des mnages travaillant en-dessous du seuil de pauvret? Pour les conomistes Stefano Scarpetta et Mathieu Plane, il y a plusieurs explications:


Sur Art ils disent qu'on peut aller bosser dans certaines entreprises allemande mme si on ne parle pas allemand (vous apprendrez la langue une fois l-bas).

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est des balivernes, a fait partie de la propagande de FI, par exemple dans le PNUD l'Allemagne est classe largement devant la France dans les pays ou il fait bon vivre, donc  savoir 5 eme pour l'Allemagne et 24 eme pour la France.


Quel rapport ? 

Ca veut dire que c'est un pays avec une bonne qualit de vie dans l'ensemble, pas que tout le monde a un travail et y vit parfaitement bien... C'est pas le royaume des Bisounours hein  ::ptdr:: 





> La classe moyenne en Allemagne vie bien mieux qu'en France, quand  la classe pauvre il vaux mieux tre au smic en Allemagne  900 euros qu'au RSA en France avec 400 euros, donc ce que tu as crit c'est de la pure fake news, le classement montre exactement le contraire de ce que tu affirmes  tord.


Outre le fait qu'encore une fois, ton classement n'a strictement rien  voir, c'est quand mme moche de critiquer la propagande FI, pour recracher celle du MEDEF, alors que tous les chiffres montrent le contraire... Surtout pour comparer des choux et des bananes. Et vu les aides qu'il y a en France, ne t'en dplaise, je pense que l'on vit aussi bien en France au RSA qu'au SMIC en Allemagne, car bon, au final cumuler 3 jobs pour avoir le mme train de vie qu'un mec au RSA qui ne travaille pas, on ne peut pas vraiment dire que cela donne envie.

Pour rappel, on travaille pour vivre et non l'inverse.  :;): 

Et surtout, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de "si bien"  ce que la classe moyenne vive un peu mieux, si c'est pour  ct, avoir beaucoup plus de travailleurs pauvres qui galrent ? Cet argument n'a aucun sens...

Aujourd'hui si la classe moyenne en France vie plus mal qu'avant, c'est parce que le gouvernement lui fait supporter "tous les cots" de financement de ces cadeaux aux plus riches, et des trucs comme le CICE (on peut d'ailleurs reparler de Carrefour dont la sant financire va trs bien, qui a bnfici du CICE pour crer de l'emploi, et qui va encore virer dans les 1500 personnes de mmoire...).

----------


## Ryu2000

Tiens mingolito a devrait t'nerver comme news, c'est un symbole du capitalisme qui se fait attaquer par des gens dextrme gauche :
Un fast-food saccag par des militants dultragauche prs de Saint-tienne



> Des militants ont saccag, samedi soir, un McDonalds prs de Saint-tienne. Lacte na pas t revendiqu mais *il y a des dizaines de milliers deuros de dgts*. Le grant espre une rouverture complte dici mercredi.
> 
> Des militants dultragauche ont saccag samedi soir un McDonalds de Saint-Priest-en-Jarez (Loire) dans la foule dune manifestation de Gilets jaunes maille de violences  Saint-Etienne, ont rapport lundi la police et le grant du restaurant.
> 
> Lacte na pas t revendiqu mais une source policire contacte par lAFP la attribu  un groupe de militants de lultragauche.  *Un commando dune douzaine dindividus cagouls, gants et arms de marteaux* a fait irruption dans le restaurant o se trouvaient une trentaine de clients et une quinzaine de salaris, peu avant 21 h 30 , a rapport  lAFP le grant Grard Rebattu, ajoutant que laction avait dur environ deux minutes.

----------


## Mingolito

> Quel rapport ? 
> Ca veut dire que c'est un pays avec une bonne qualit de vie dans l'ensemble, pas que tout le monde a un travail et y vit parfaitement bien... C'est pas le royaume des Bisounours hein 
> Outre le fait qu'encore une fois, ton classement n'a strictement rien  voir, c'est quand mme moche de critiquer la propagande FI, pour recracher celle du MEDEF, alors que tous les chiffres montrent le contraire... Surtout pour comparer des choux et des bananes. Et vu les aides qu'il y a en France, ne t'en dplaise, je pense que l'on vit aussi bien en France au RSA qu'au SMIC en Allemagne, car bon, au final cumuler 3 jobs pour avoir le mme train de vie qu'un mec au RSA qui ne travaille pas, on ne peut pas vraiment dire que cela donne envie...


La vrit c'est exactement le contraire :
1) Le taux de chmage est quasiment nul en Allemagne alors qu'il est colossal en France.
2) Le cout de la vie est moins lev en Allemagne qu'en France, donc on vie bien mieux avec un Smic  900 euros en Allemagne qu'avec un RSA  400 euros en France, simplement la diffrence c'est que Allemagne on rembourse la dette et en France on creuse la dette.
3) Cette tude n' rien  voir avec le MEDEF c'est une tude internationale

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tout ce que tu as cris est faux et dbile, la vrit c'est exactement le contraire :
> 1) Le taux de chmage est quasiment nul en Allemagne alors qu'il est colossal en France.


Et ? Cela n'enlve rien au fait qu'un classement des pays o il fait bon vivre, n'a rien  voir avec ce dont on parle. Il y fait bon vivre si tu as un vrai boulot, pas 3 pseudos cdi  5h par semaine o on t'appelle que quand on a besoin, pour au final gagner moins qu'un mec au RSA... 





> 2) Le cout de la vie est moins lev en Allemagne qu'en France, donc on vie bien mieux avec un Smic  900 euros en Allemagne qu'avec un RSA  400 euros en France, simplement la diffrence c'est que Allemagne on rembourse la dette et en France on  creuse la dette.


Sauf qu'en Allemagne tu n'as pas toutes les aides qu'il y a en France. De plus, le RSA n'est pas  400. Donc se contenter de comparer le cot de la vie, sans creuser plus loin, est loin d'tre suffisant.





> 3) Cette tude n' rien  voir avec le MEDEF c'est une tude internationale


Je n'ai pas dit que l'tude venait du MEDEF, mais qu'elle tait hors-sujet, et que ta propagande  toi venait du MEDEF. Nuance.

----------


## Mingolito

> Et ? Cela n'enlve rien au fait qu'un classement des pays o il fait bon vivre, n'a rien  voir avec ce dont on parle. Il y fait bon vivre si tu as un vrai boulot, pas 3 pseudos cdi  5h par semaine o on t'appelle que quand on a besoin, pour au final gagner moins qu'un mec au RSA...


Propagande de FI, et tu crois qu'il y a pas de CDD en France ? et tu crois qu'il y a pas de gens en Allemagne qui ont des CDI normaux ? tu as des chiffes pour tayer tes commrages de merde ? Non rien.






> Sauf qu'en Allemagne tu n'as pas toutes les aides qu'il y a en France. De plus, le RSA n'est pas  400. Donc se contenter de comparer le cot de la vie, sans creuser plus loin, est loin d'tre suffisant.


Et tu va nous dire qu'on vie mieux en France sans bosser qu'en Allemagne en bossant ? Et bien c'est tout le problme, donc si on change rien le chmage va augmenter comme la dette, rsultat la faillite nationale comme en Grce...






> Je n'ai pas dit que l'tude venait du MEDEF, mais qu'elle tait hors-sujet, et que ta propagande  toi venait du MEDEF.


C'est toi qui est hors sujet, oui l'Allemagne c'est bosser plus pour gagner moins et rembourser la dette, tu verra a en France dans un programme politique ? jamais.
Quand un pays en arrive la c'est que ce pays  atteint le fond de la dbilit : Gagner plus en tant au chmage qu'en travaillant.

Le problme il est la : En France, lindustrie redmarre mais peine  recruter.
Tu ne peux pas redresser un pays quand les gens refusent de travailler et prfrent tre au chmage ou au RSA.
Sans parler de tous ceux qui sont au RSA officiel et qui ont un petit boulot au noir, ce qui est une catastrophe pour l'conomie, parce que au lieu de cotiser ils ruinent le systme, et oui ces gens la vivent mieux que les salaris.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Propagande de FI, et tu crois qu'il y a pas de CDD en France ? et tu crois qu'il y a pas de gens en Allemagne qui ont des CDI normaux ? tu as des chiffes pour tayer tes commrages de merde ? Non rien.


Si si, des chiffres qui montrent qu'il y a plus de travailleurs pauvres qu'en France il y en a, c'est connu depuis des annes :  

https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/web/pr...DDN-20180316-1





> Et tu va nous dire qu'on vie mieux en France sans bosser qu'en Allemagne en bossant ? Et bien c'est tout le problme, donc si on change rien le chmage va augmenter comme la dette, rsultat la faillite nationale comme en Grce...


Non, tu dformes mes propos. J'ai dit que l'on vivait aussi bien (pas mieux), en France sans bosser, qu'avec des jobs de merdes avec des CDI  moins de 20h (et pas juste "en bossant") en Allemagne. La nuance est grosse. 

Et oui il faut changer les choses, comme par exemple donner un vrai salaire aux gens, histoire que cela soit plus intressant d'aller bosser. Et faut surtout arrter de supprimer des postes pour faire plaisir aux actionnaires, car tu as beau tre super motiv  bosser, si y'a pas de taff, cela ne change pas grand chose...





> C'est toi qui est hors sujet, oui l'Allemagne c'est bosser plus pour gagner moins et rembourser la dette, tu verra a en France dans un programme politique ? jamais.
> Quand un pays en arrive la c'est que ce pays  atteint le fond de la dbilit : Gagner plus en tant au chmage qu'en travaillant.


Il est question dans ton article de chmage, pas d'tre au RSA. Le chmage tu cotise pour y avoir droit, et c'est bas sur tes salaires prcdents, donc bien tent mais rien  voir.

Surtout qu'il prenne un cas trs particuliers avec des gens qui feraient 15 jours de chmage / 15 jours de boulots et cela tous les mois, et que cela ne concernerait que les gens plus ou moins au SMIC, bref, cela ne reprsente pas grand monde, d'ailleurs concernant le chiffre annonc par la ministre, d'un chmeur sur cinq qui serait concern, c'est bien crit dans ton article :




> D'o vient la statistique d'un chmeur sur cinq?
> 
> L'Unedic assure n'avoir pas connaissance de ce chiffre. Il n'y a pas de document officiel.


Et mme le "spcialiste" interrog, dit que le chiffre est "crdible" (avec les guillemets dans le texte), pas qu'il est vrai et/ou juste.

Bref, c'est juste un argument non sourc de plus de la part du gouvernement, pour essayer d'appauvrir encore plus les gens avec peu de revenus.





> Le problme il est la : En France, lindustrie redmarre mais peine  recruter.
> Tu ne peux pas redresser un pays quand les gens refusent de travailler et prfrent tre au chmage ou au RSA.


Encore une fois, si tu vas gagner 200 de plus par mois en bossant 39h/semaine, voir mme perdre de l'argent  cause du carburant pour aller bosser, c'est normal de rester chez soi. Le cot de la vie ne fait qu'augmenter mais pas les salaires. Propose un salaire dcent aux gens, ils iront bosser, ils se remettront  consommer (donc cela pourra galement gnrer le besoin de crer d'autres emplois) et tu diminueras les aides distribues, comme a tu pourras rembourser ta dette (pour peu qu'on cherche vraiment  le faire, ce qui reste  dmontrer).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> comme a tu pourras rembourser ta dette (pour peu qu'on cherche vraiment  le faire, ce qui reste  dmontrer).


Il est mme vident qu'on ne cherche SURTOUT pas  rembourser la dette, bien au contraire. La dette, c'est le but recherch par les gouvernements ultra-libraux. En effet, c'est quoi la dette ? C'est de l'argent public, qui vient donc des contribuables, et qui n'est pas utilis pour le bien du pays mais pour engraisser des banquiers et les patrons du CAC40. Donc, autant te dire que, tant qu'on aura des Macrons  la tte du pays, le but ne sera SURTOUT pas de rembourser la dette, bien au contraire !  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc, autant te dire que, tant qu'on aura des Macrons  la tte du pays, le but ne sera SURTOUT pas de rembourser la dette, bien au contraire !


Ouais mais c'est pnible parce que les gouvernements utilisent a comme prtexte pour imposer l'austrit.
Il faut absolument diminuer les dpenses publiques...

Le gouvernement veut se rapprocher de la moyenne de l'union europenne :
O rduire le poids de la dpense publique ?



> Baisser structurellement le poids des dpenses publiques de 3 points de PIB est un objectif ambitieux. Latteindre de faon raliste tout en prservant certains postes prioritaires supposerait de consentir aussi des efforts sur les dpenses sociales.
> (...)
> Bilan : si la France dtient le record europen du niveau de dpenses publiques  56,5 % du PIB en 2017  cest dabord du fait de son systme redistributif. Ce poste reprsente 20,1 % du PIB (potentiel), soit 4,3 points de plus que la moyenne europenne, les trois quarts de cet cart tant imputables au choix dun systme de retraites par rpartition socialis, et plutt  gnreux  comparativement. Hors retraites, lcart est plus faible. Les dpenses de redistribution (aides sociales et revenus de remplacement) sont plus leves que la moyenne europenne d1 point de PIB mais la France affiche dans le mme temps un taux de pauvret des 0-64 ans infrieur (15 % contre 18 % pour la moyenne europenne).

----------


## Marco46

Mettons de ct 5 minutes les lucubrations de Mingolito et concentrons-nous sur la vraie nouvelle de ces dernires semaines : Le prix du carburant est remont au niveau de prix qui a dclench la crise des gilets jaunes.




> Pourquoi cette flambe? Parce que le cours du Brent vient de refranchir la barre des 60 le baril, soit un bond de 27% en trois mois, aprs avoir subi une chute quivalente durant les trois derniers mois de 2018.


Le Brent est  70$, le crude  62, et a monte.

Paralllement  a le carbu est presque  1.5, comme il y a un lger dcalage a va monter encore.

Et le printemps pointe le bout de son nez.

Alors d'aprs-vous combien de temps avant une bonne grosse explosion sociale ?

Pour moi on est bon pour un mega bordel dans les semaines qui viennent si le prix continue de grimper.

----------


## Mingolito

Et alors ?

Pendant ce temps dans les autres pays au lieu de rler et de casser des magasins ils construisent des pistes cyclables et il achtent des voitures lectriques...

 ::fleche::  *In Norway, 58% of new cars are electric as Tesla Model 3 pushes new EV sales record*

Tout casser n'est pas la solution, la solution c'est de bosser plus pour s'acheter une Tesla ou sinon un vlo  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Charvalos

> Il est mme vident qu'on ne cherche SURTOUT pas  rembourser la dette, bien au contraire. La dette, c'est le but recherch par les gouvernements ultra-libraux. En effet, c'est quoi la dette ? C'est de l'argent public, qui vient donc des contribuables, et qui n'est pas utilis pour le bien du pays mais pour engraisser des banquiers et les patrons du CAC40. Donc, autant te dire que, tant qu'on aura des Macrons  la tte du pays, le but ne sera SURTOUT pas de rembourser la dette, bien au contraire !


Je ne suis peut-tre pas un expert en conomie mais une dette, ce n'est pas de l'argent. C'est une somme d'argent que tu dois rembourser  la personne qui te l'a prt, pour rester dans le domaine montaire.

Et c'est l o c'est de la folie : les pays empruntent de l'argent aux banques sans arrt creusant encore plus la dette sans pouvoir rembourser ce qu'ils ont emprunt avant.

C'est une boucle sans fin.

Et c'est l qu'on arrive aux problmes : comment la rembourser ?

- Taxer les riches ? Pourquoi pas mais ils iront voir ailleurs
- Couper dans les aides sociales ? En France, je pense que cela finira comme lors de la Rvolution
- Arrter d'investir ?
- Augmenter les impts ?
- De nouvelles taxes ?

C'est tellement un engrenage compliqu qui ne peut pas se rsoudre  coups de "YAKA".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Paralllement  a le carbu est presque  1.5, comme il y a un lger dcalage a va monter encore.


1,5 le litre Diesel et 1,6 le litre d'Essence, a va encore, psychologiquement les gens sont prt.
Le gouvernement a profit que le ptrole soit bas pour augmenter les taxes, tout le monde savait que a allait faire doublement mal quand le ptrole allait remonter, maintenant il faut voir jusqu' combien le prix va monter.

Pour l'instant je ne suis pas convaincu que a relance le mouvement des gilets jaunes, mais on verra bien.




> Tout casser n'est pas la solution, la solution c'est de bosser plus pour s'acheter une Tesla ou sinon un vlo


Les manifestants ne cassent pas.
Il y a un problme de dmocratie en France, il faut un changement, on ne peut pas continuer sur la ligne Sarkozy/Hollande/Macron ( la limite on pourrait ajouter Marine ce sont les faces de la mme pice au final).




> Et c'est l o c'est de la folie : les pays empruntent de l'argent aux banques sans arrt creusant encore plus la dette sans pouvoir rembourser ce qu'ils ont emprunt avant.


Ouais mais l on va te dire qu'aujourd'hui la France emprunte  taux trs trs bas (voir ngatif) et que donc les intrts de la dette ne pse pas grand chose.
Alors que si on regarde depuis quelque annes :
A-t-on pay 1.400 milliards dintrts sur la dette depuis 1979 ?



> Nous avons refait le calcul avec les comptes nationaux de lINSEE, *1.350 milliards dintrts verss depuis 1979*. La dette, elle-mme, atteignait 2.147 milliards au dbut de lanne. Et cette explosion est due en partie, cest exact, au poids des intrts. Car chaque anne depuis que ltat est en dficit, donc depuis 1975, il emprunte sur les marchs pour payer ses dpenses courantes. Ces emprunts gnrent des intrts qui viennent saccumuler aux sommes dues. Depuis plus de 20 ans, le remboursement de ces intrts avale chaque anne plus de 40 milliards.


Si depuis 1975 on avait emprunt  un taux plus faible on en serait pas l.
Avant l'tait empruntait au peuple via la banque de France, les bons du trsor et tout a, et les taux dintrts taient plus faible qu'avec les banques...




> comment la rembourser ?


De toute faon  la fin il y aura un dfaut de paiement et tout sera mis  0 (tout le monde perdra son pargne, les livret A, les assurances vie, tout sera sans valeur).

Taxer les riches ? => si ils sont vraiment riche ils ont les moyens de faire de l'optimisation et de l'vasion fiscale
Augmenter les impts / nouvelles taxes => les gouvernement successifs ne font que a, vous croyez que a vient d'o le mouvement des gilets jaunes.
En huit mois, le prsident Macron a cr huit nouveaux impts et taxes



> Cest tout de mme trois fois moins que son prdcesseur Franois Hollande.


=======
=======
Il y a des allemands qui ont compris des choses :
En Allemagne, les Gilets jaunes manifestent... pour le diesel



> Plusieurs centaines de manifestants, portant pour la plupart des gilets jaunes, se sont rassembls samedi  Stuttgart pour exprimer leur opposition aux interdictions de circulation de vieux diesel imposes depuis dbut janvier par la justice dans cette ville du sud-ouest de l'Allemagne. Munis de pancartes  Pro diesel  et  Conducteurs de diesel dfendez-vous , les manifestants se sont retrouvs en milieu d'aprs-midi  proximit de la station mesurant la pollution sur un des principaux axes de Stuttgart.
> 
>  C'est injuste, ce qui arrive aux gens , a dit  l'AFP Vasilos Topalis, un des organisateurs de la manifestation.  *Des dizaines de milliers de personnes sont touches et ne peuvent pas s'acheter une nouvelle voiture*.


De toute faon je vois pas en quoi c'est cologique de se dbarrasser de sa vieille diesel pour acheter une voiture neuve...
Les gouvernements utilisent l'cologique comme prtexte pour faire gober au peuple n'importe quoi.

----------


## Mingolito

Pour la dette mondiale des tats des experts ont annoncs une crise financire majeure en 2020, aprs on ne peut pas savoir avec prcision quand cela aura vraiment lieu, et quelles seront les consquences pour l'conomie relle...

Mais oui il y a clairement un problme, et cela devra clater un jour.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Juste la-dessus :




> - Taxer les riches ? Pourquoi pas *mais ils iront voir ailleurs*


Cela a dj t montr que c'tait faux, et mme avant que l'ISF soit supprim, et malgr la rputation de la France d'tre le pays avec le plus de taxes et tout le tralala, le pourcentage de dpart des trs riches, tait infrieur  4% de mmoire. 

Sachant que malgr tous ces problmes "de riches", la France est un des pays avec le plus de millionnaires (5me il me semble) et donc la croissance du nombre d'entres eux est en constante augmentation. 

Mme sur des annes avec beaucoup de dpart (genre 2015 ou 2016), pour 20 000 dparts reprsentant 3% du nombre de millionnaires, la hausse du nombre de millionnaires en France avait t de 6%...


Par contre oui, depuis que Macron est au pouvoir et a fait tout ses cadeaux, bah le nombre de millionnaires explose en flche, par contre, dans le tas, y'a pas grand monde qui rinvestit pour crer de l'emploi, comme quoi...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> par contre, dans le tas, y'a pas grand monde qui rinvestit pour crer de l'emploi, comme quoi...


T'es sr ? L'effet "ruissellement" que l'on nous a vendu en long en large et en travers pour justifier tous les cadeaux faits aux plus riches, c'est pas un truc qui marche ? Bizarre ! Autant qu'trange ! C'est quand mme LE truc que les no-libraux nous vendent et nous vantent le plus !

On nous aurait menti ?  :8-):

----------


## Invit

> T'es sr ? L'effet "ruissellement" que l'on nous a vendu en long en large et en travers pour justifier tous les cadeaux faits aux plus riches, c'est pas un truc qui marche ? Bizarre ! Autant qu'trange ! C'est quand mme LE truc que les no-libraux nous vendent et nous vantent le plus !
> 
> On nous aurait menti ?


Pour profiter du ruissellement, encore faut-il se lever le matin pour aller faire les poubelles  ::mouarf:: 
Mince, on n'est pas trolldi, encore un mauvais timing.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Macron a dmontr son incomptence ainsi que son lien prfrentiel avec certaines sphres financires avec un ddain vident des franais eux-mmes : en refusant le dialogue, en ignorant les demandes de la population, en organisant des pseudo-dbats qui ne sont que des mascarades aux questions pr-tablies, en prenant des mesures pro-europennes qui vont  l'encontre du bien-tre de la population, cet individu se moque sans honte de ceux qu'il est cens reprsenter, et il ne reprsente plus que l'intrt d'une minorit : les plus fortuns.

Cela ne prend plus, la population s'en rend compte, la corruption mdiatique se dvoile; Les partisans de ce systme, de cette oligarchie, sont trs certainement eux-mmes des petits collabos d'un nouveau genre. Nous vivons en dictature, rien de plus rien de moins, une dictature d'un nouvel ge, qui ose se prtendre tre "une dmocratie", mais non, vous avez le choix une fois tous les 5 ans de proposer un nom dans une enveloppe, parmi un choix pr-tabli de candidats tous pro-systme, et on vous donne l'illusion qu'il y a une possibilit pour "que les choses changent", mais sachez-le d'avance, tant que vous cautionnerez ce systme, rien ne changera, le foss entre le peuple qui vit pniblement de son travail et ceux qui profitent de cette masse de travailleur se creusera encore plus.

Si un jour on vous donne un choix, par exemple "tre vous pour ou contre l'union europenne?", et que vous rpondez non en masse par rfrendum, sachez que mme cette dcision de la population sera ignore, raye de la carte, car l'opinion du peuple entier compte moins que l'opinion des nouveaux monarques qui se sont emparer des rennes du pouvoir.

Vous n'tes que du btail pour eux, vous tes levs dans des enclos qu'on appelle des villes et des immeubles, des cits, et votre foin c'est le salaire qu'on vous verse au compte goute chaque mois; et le lait que vous produisez, c'est la richesse qu'ils se mettent dans les poches.

Je dis "vous" mais je suis moi-mme concern. Mfiez-vous donc de ces petits coqs qui viennent sur des espaces publics vanter les mrites de ce dictateur que nous avons comme prsident; et mfiez-vous de ces personnes qui veulent justifier le systme, qui disent que la dette c'est normal, o qui emploie des termes comme "bosser plus pour gagner plus", ceux-l, ils ne veulent rien de plus que faire de vous des moutons plus dociles, pour que vous fassiez encore plus de lait.

A+

----------


## ddoumeche

Cette hausse tait prvisible au vu de la baisse des rserves stratgique amricaines (signe de bonne sant de l'conomie : les amricains roulent trop) :

* le gouvernement va sans doute devoir baisser la TIPP sauf  regonfler le moral des sditieux terroristes groupes rebelles.
* les pays de l'OPEP + la Russie vont profiter de nouvelles rentre de devises, ce qui va soulager un peu le Vnzuela dont la production a t divise par deux sous le chavisme. 
* Mais vu que cette chute va se poursuivre, Maduro va mal finir.
* Sale temps pour les socialistes.
* les ptroliers se frottent les mains, sauf ici puisque qu'on ne peut mme plus forer un puit de ptrole dans ce pays ou dans le domaine maritime.
* les pays de l'UE vont voir leur solde extrieur s'aggraver, ce qui va acclrer la crise.

Bref le futur des pays exportateurs est brillant, surtout pour le Bahrein qui a annonc avoir dcouvert pour 80 milliards de barils. On s'inquitait pour les rserves mondiales, mais on n'a jamais autant dcouvert que ces dernires annes.

Et malheureusement pour nous, ce n'est pas un plan olien + EPR pour dans 15 ans qui changera quoi que ce soit  la chose. Surtout quand on frle dj le blackout avec un parc quasi inexistant de vhicules lectriques. Il faudrait en construire des EPR, rien que pour traiter l'obsolescence du parc actuel. Or vu que le dmonstrateur est en construction depuis 12 ans et ne devrait pas dmarrer avant l'anne prochaine, qu'aucun autre chantier n'est dcid, 30 ans ne seront pas de trop pour convertir 10% du parc automobile (0.1% actuellement). Et ce malgr les 6000 de subventions pays par .. le contribuable. 

Peut-tre faudra-t'il faire venir les chinois qui eux savent fabriquer des EPR dans des dlais raisonnables. Ou des centrales  charbon ultra critique, dans des dlais encore plus raisonnables. Sans oublier d'importer les batteries pour voitures, encore une technologie matrise par l'Asie et la Chine en particulier, mais pas par les europens. Et pas par la France en particulier.
On met sans doute la charrue avant les bufs, mais cela ne viendrait-il pas du cursus de notre premier ministre, ou de l'absence de ministre de l'industrie sous le gouvernement Macron ?


Personnellement, je ne le voyais pas comme cela l'effondrement. Effondrement totalement idologique et artificiel, notez bien.

----------


## Marco46

> Bref le futur des pays exportateurs est brillant, surtout pour le Bahrein qui a annonc avoir dcouvert pour 80 milliards de barils.


C'est mme pas 3 annes de consommation mondiale. C'est rien du tout. Peanuts. Et c'est mme pas du crude mais du schiste. Donc le prix de revient va tre trs sympatoche.




> On s'inquitait pour les rserves mondiales, mais on n'a jamais autant dcouvert que ces dernires annes.


On dcouvre tellement plus rien qu'on s'merveille de trouver quelques maigres annes de stock de schiste. C'est terrifiant.

Pour info le pic des dcouvertes c'tait dans les annes 70 hein ... Depuis 20 ans c'est les vaches maigres.




> Surtout quand on frle dj le blackout avec un parc quasi inexistant de vhicules lectriques.


Mouai enfin est-ce que a serait pas surtout parce que nos chers voisins ont dcid de faire du renouvelable qu'on doit leur envoyer notre jus nuclaire pour *LEUR* viter le blackout ?




> On met sans doute la charrue avant les bufs, mais cela ne viendrait-il pas du cursus de notre premier ministre, ou de l'absence de ministre de l'industrie sous le gouvernement Macron ?
> 
> Personnellement, je ne le voyais pas comme cela l'effondrement. Effondrement totalement idologique et artificiel, notez bien.


On ne peut que tomber d'accord sur l'aveuglement et l'incomptence de nos "lites".

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est mme pas 3 annes de consommation mondiale. C'est rien du tout. Peanuts. Et c'est mme pas du crude mais du schiste. Donc le prix de revient va tre trs sympatoche.
> 
> On dcouvre tellement plus rien qu'on s'merveille de trouver quelques maigres annes de stock de schiste. C'est terrifiant.
> Pour info le pic des dcouvertes c'tait dans les annes 70 hein ... Depuis 20 ans c'est les vaches maigres.


C'est toujours le mme couplet, toujours les mmes quinze ans de retard. En attendant, les amricains ont multipli leur production de crude par deux, divis leur importations de plus de 20%, et sont au coude  coude avec les saoudiens pour devenir premier producteur mondial.
Toute leur conomie carbure au feu de dieu ... des fakeniouses ? Pendant ce temps l,  Paris, on fait du vlo... _made in china_.

Puisqu'on parle de l'amrique, Plant Votgle, leur seule centrale en construction, tait dans une mauvaise passe, qu'elle avait dj cot 27Md$ et que le matre d'ouvrage venait lui aussi de faire faillite. Matre d'ouvrage qui n'est autre que Westinghouse.
Nous savions que c'tait une nergie dpasse, mais sale temps pour le nuclaire tout de mme.





> Mouai enfin est-ce que a serait pas surtout parce que nos chers voisins ont dcid de faire du renouvelable qu'on doit leur envoyer notre jus nuclaire pour *LEUR* viter le blackout ?


Et bien dis nous, n'est-ce pas toi qui suit le projet shiftons. Le pre Jancovini n'en parle pas ? il faut dire, qu'il prend parfois quelques petits arrangement avec la vrit.

Regardons electricitymap : 
France, *exports* (Espagne, Italie, Belgique, UK) : 4.524 MW
France, *imports* (Allemagne, Suisse) : 3.746 GW
Nous sommes tout juste positif, notamment ce midi ou l'olien est quantit ngligeable, 2.38gw/h pour 142Md investis, cela fait cher du kwh bon march  ::calim2:: . Et que ce passe t'il si une petite dpression s'installe sur l'Europe de l'ouest ? Et notre parc nuclaire qui ne produit qu' 60% de sa capacit ... entretien, vieillissement, mise aux normes ? 

Un petit explicatif du 10 janvier, sachant que ce n'est pas la premire fois  :
https://www.contrepoints.org/2019/01...ee-qui-derange

Quand je pense qu'on mutile des manifestants pour installer des oliennes allemandes et vendre des batteries chinoises, quelle horrible tragdie tout de mme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est toujours le mme couplet, toujours les mmes quinze ans de retard. En attendant, les amricains ont multipli leur production de crude par deux, divis leur importations de plus de 20%, et sont au coude  coude avec les saoudiens pour devenir premier producteur mondial.


Personnellement je pense que chercher  extraire du ptrole le plus rapidement possible est une erreur stratgique.
Plus le temps passe, plus le ptrole cote chre, donc autant atteindre que les autres soient  sec. (bon cela dit le Venezuela a le plus gros stock de ptrole au monde et l il en exporte peu, donc ya encore du ptrole pour longtemps)
Quand l'Arabie Saoudite et le Qatar n'auront plus de ptrole ils devraient seffondrer.
Le Qatar pense pouvoir s'en sortir avec le tourisme pour riche, je ne pense pas que a puisse marcher...

Peut-tre qu'il y a eu des rvolutions technologique depuis, mais la dernire fois que j'ai regard la production de gaz de schiste n'tait pas rentable (bon peut-tre un peu plus que l'olien), pendant un moment le gaz de schiste aux usa c'tait une bulle conomique.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est toujours le mme couplet, toujours les mmes quinze ans de retard. En attendant, les amricains ont multipli leur production de crude par deux, divis leur importations de plus de 20%, et sont au coude  coude avec les saoudiens pour devenir premier producteur mondial.
> Toute leur conomie carbure au feu de dieu ... des fakeniouses ? Pendant ce temps l,  Paris, on fait du vlo... _made in china_.


Elle carbure  la planche  billet. a marche du feu de dieu quand tu peux obliger tout le monde  se plier  ta loi (dollar) par la force (arme US dans ta face si t'es pas content).

Les USA sortent environ 12 millions de barils jour dont seulement un tiers est du crude. Le reste du schiste / bitumineux et pour le moment toutes les socits qui en extraient sont sous perfusion des banques US, elles croulent sous les crdits. En d'autres termes tu as 8 millions de barils jours qui sont produits  perte d'un point de vue financier. Combien de temps avant le retour sur investissement ? Ou avant le dfaut ?

Tu peux prendre le plus incomptent et dbile de nos politiciens, et c'est pas le choix qui manque, avec les mmes outils que Trump, pas de problme il va te rduire le chmage et te faire 5% de croissance en terme de progression du PIB ... Pendant quelques annes ... En revanche pour la dette et la rsilience conomique ouille ouille ouille, la chute va faire trs trs mal.

Sans tre de la fakenews puisque factuellement les USA produisent 12 millions de b/j et ont des indicateurs conomiques de trs court terme qui sont bons, il faut gratter un peu la surface pour se rendre compte de l'escroquerie qu'il y a derrire.

A Paris il faudrait rduire notre dpendance aux fossiles, prparer l'inversion de l'exode rural en investissant dans les infrastructures de la ruralit, protger notre agriculture et renforcer la filire nuclaire.

Mais pour a il faudrait avoir autre chose que des managers  2 balles  la tte du pays.




> Puisqu'on parle de l'amrique, Plant Votgle, leur seule centrale en construction, tait dans une mauvaise passe, qu'elle avait dj cot 27Md$ et que le matre d'ouvrage venait lui aussi de faire faillite. Matre d'ouvrage qui n'est autre que Westinghouse.
> Nous savions que c'tait une nergie dpasse, mais sale temps pour le nuclaire tout de mme.


A force de sous-traiter et de rduire la qualit ben on fait de la merde. Normal. Bien fait y a pas de soucis. On y est arriv dans les annes 50/60 on est pas plus cons que les anciens.




> Un petit explicatif du 10 janvier, sachant que ce n'est pas la premire fois  :
> https://www.contrepoints.org/2019/01...ee-qui-derange


C'est gentil de confirmer avec des sources ce que j'ai crit au post prcdent. Merci c'est vraiment sympa.

----------


## Marco46

> Plus le temps passe, plus le ptrole cote chre, donc autant atteindre que les autres soient  sec. (bon cela dit le Venezuela a le plus gros stock de ptrole au monde et l il en exporte peu, donc ya encore du ptrole pour longtemps)


Pour la 30me fois le stock du Venezuela ce n'est pas du crude c'est de la daubasse.




> Peut-tre qu'il y a eu des rvolutions technologique depuis, mais la dernire fois que j'ai regard la production de gaz de schiste n'tait pas rentable (bon peut-tre un peu plus que l'olien), pendant un moment le gaz de schiste aux usa c'tait une bulle conomique.


Le ptrole non-conventionnel n'est rentable qu' 50 ou 60$ le baril au mieux, a peut monter beaucoup plus haut.

Aujourd'hui on compte tout et n'importe quoi dans le ptrole, a permet d'viter de faire une attaque cardiaque en constant que le pic de production de ptrole a eu lieu en 2008 et que depuis c'est la dgringolade. La seule chose qui nous fait tenir et qui vite une rcession mondiale gnralise c'est la prsence de ces ptroles non-conventionnels.

Problme, ils ne sont pas rentable et sont donc produit  crdit. 

Deux grandes questions :

- Jusqu' quand les banques vont financer ?
- Jusqu' quand la production de non-conventionnel va compenser la dcrue rapide du crude ? (3% par an en moyenne)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour la 30me fois le stock du Venezuela ce n'est pas du crude c'est de la daubasse.


Vous avez peut-tre eu tord 30 fois...

Pourquoi lavenir ptrolier des Etats-Unis dpend du Venezuela



> *Mme si les USA sont devenus les plus grands producteurs ptroliers du monde, la mauvaise qualit de leur ptrole les oblige en effet  incorporer le brut extra-lourd du Venezuela pour produire du krosne ou du diesel.* Sans ce ptrole, qui spuise, la suprmatie nergtique des Etats-Unis ne tient qu un fil.


J'ai entendu un spcialiste dire que le ptrole vnzulien c'est pas de la merde du tout.




> Aujourd'hui on compte tout et n'importe quoi dans le ptrole


a va changer, dans le futur la distinction sera faite, il n'y aura plus d'amalgame.
Et les gens comprendront que le ptrole ultra lourd vnzulien a beaucoup plus de valeur que le gaz de schiste.




> Problme, ils ne sont pas rentable et sont donc produit  crdit.


Tout fonctionne comme a aujourd'hui, les tats s'endettent de 10$ pour crer 1$ de PIB...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Vous avez peut-tre eu tord 30 fois...
> 
> Pourquoi lavenir ptrolier des Etats-Unis dpend du Venezuela
> 
> J'ai entendu un spcialiste dire que le ptrole vnzulien c'est pas de la merde du tout.


Le brut vnzulien est majoritairement de l'extra-lourd, ce qui fait que comparativement  ce qui se fait d'habitude avec du ptrole lger habituel, il doit tre trait dans des raffineries spcialises, ce qui cot plus cher, et cela met plus de temps.

De mme que son sable bitumineux qui ne peut pas tre extrait par un forage de surface car trop profond, donc a ot plus cher aussi.


Donc ce n'est pas forcment "de la merde" qualitativement, mais c'est "de la merde"  exploiter. D'ailleurs mme si le pays est la 1re rserve mondiale de ptrole, au final sur son stock total, il y en a  peine ptet 20/25% voir un peu plus, considr comme "conomiquement exploitable".   :;):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Donc ce n'est pas forcment "de la merde" qualitativement, mais c'est "de la merde"  exploiter. D'ailleurs mme si le pays est la 1re rserve mondiale de ptrole, au final sur son stock total, il y en a  peine ptet 20/25% voir un peu plus, considr comme "conomiquement exploitable".


Le truc, c'est que le Venezuela a d'normes reserves en ne comptant que ce qui est conomiquement viable  court terme. Mais si les reserves mondiales ont augment fortement depuis 2000 c'est bien parce qu'on considre que du ptrole non-viable auparavant est devenu viable, pour une combinaison de raisons techniques (la technologie permet de les exploiter pour moins cher) et conomiques (le prix du baril augmentant, on peut se permettre des cots d'exploitations suprieurs). Cela dit la chte des cours imposs par l'Arabie Saoudite (et tlguide par les USA) a rendu non-rentable une partie de ces nouveaux ptroles, notament au Vnzuela qui a vraiment t devast par la baisse des prix de son exportation principale. Mais la tendance  long terme est plutt  la hausse qu' la baisse, et donc  la mise en exploitation de nouveau gisements.

C'est l que *Marco64* a tort, il n'y a pas un pic ptrolier mais plusieurs, du fait de la multiplication des types de gisements  exploiter, des dcouvertes parfois tardives de champs ptroliers, etc. Oui, le pic du crude moyen est sans doute pass, de mme que de nombreux pays producteurs comme le RU ont probablement pass leur pic national. Mais comme le charbon qui a eu un premier pic il y a longtemps avant de connatre une renaissance plus rcemment, il y aura d'autre pics ptroliers  l'avenir.

Quant  la qualit du ptrole Vnezulien, a depend de ce qu'on veut en faire. Pour les coupes lgres comme l'essence, c'est un immondice, mais pour les coupes lourdes (fioul de chauffage, diesel, diesel marin...) c'est une bonne matire premire.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Elle carbure  la planche  billet. a marche du feu de dieu quand tu peux obliger tout le monde  se plier  ta loi (dollar) par la force (arme US dans ta face si t'es pas content).


Les amricains sont tellement riches qu'ils utilisent des billets comme combustible de leur Ford pickup, c'est cela ?




> Les USA sortent environ 12 millions de barils jour dont seulement un tiers est du crude. Le reste du schiste / bitumineux et pour le moment toutes les socits qui en extraient sont sous perfusion des banques US, elles croulent sous les crdits. En d'autres termes tu as 8 millions de barils jours qui sont produits  perte d'un point de vue financier. Combien de temps avant le retour sur investissement ? Ou avant le dfaut ?


Dtail sans importance aucune, ces socits font faillite et sont rachets par le big oil qui diversifie ses approvisionnements ... et a ainsi laiss d'autre que lui essuyer les pltres et dvelopper sa future technologie. C'est ca l'esprit startup.




> Tu peux prendre le plus incomptent et dbile de nos politiciens, et c'est pas le choix qui manque, avec les mmes outils que Trump, pas de problme il va te rduire le chmage et te faire 5% de croissance en terme de progression du PIB ... Pendant quelques annes ... En revanche pour la dette et la rsilience conomique ouille ouille ouille, la chute va faire trs trs mal.


Je me demande pourquoi Carter et Bush pre et fils n'ont pas fait cela, c'est tellement simple. Pardon, Bush pre a voulu de le faire de manire orthodoxe et s'est pris une rcession. Encore un qui lisait Alternatives Economiques  ::mrgreen:: 





> A Paris il faudrait rduire notre dpendance aux fossiles, prparer l'inversion de l'exode rural en investissant dans les infrastructures de la ruralit, protger notre agriculture et renforcer la filire nuclaire.
> Mais pour a il faudrait avoir autre chose que des managers  2 balles  la tte du pays.


Ca y est, Paris annonce renoncer  tre une puissance industrielle, juste un monde de paysans achetant ses tracteurs et ses pelles poclain en Allemagne. Tristre fin sans honneur d'un pays mis en faillite par les socialos-communistes les verts de gris et les normale sup, vendu  la dcoupe par leur digne fils.
L'avenir c'est l'levage bovin en concurrence avec la Pologne Roumanie, la cueillette des fraises dans le froid du matin, et le retour aux mines de charbon pour chopper la silicose et l'alcoolisme. Comme papi. La faute aux riches, mon fils.

Tant qu'on prserve Areva ... fer de lance d'une industrie en faillite, pour un pays en faillite.




> A force de sous-traiter et de rduire la qualit ben on fait de la merde. Normal. Bien fait y a pas de soucis. On y est arriv dans les annes 50/60 on est pas plus cons que les anciens.


A cur vaillant rien d'impossible, surtout avec le nuclaire. & L'effet flynn est une lgende urbaine.




> C'est gentil de confirmer avec des sources ce que j'ai crit au post prcdent. Merci c'est vraiment sympa


Relis l'article, je pense que tu as rat le point important.

----------


## Marco46

> Relis l'article, je pense que tu as rat le point important.


Rsum de l'article : Les allemands ont trop de source d'nergie non pilotable, donc quand a vente ils doivent exporter sinon a s'effondre, et quand a vente plus il faut leur en fournir sinon a s'croule.

Donc parce que les teutons ont liquid leurs centrales nuclaires pour mettre de l'olien  la place ils mettent en danger la stabilit du rseau lectrique de toute l'Europe.

Et qui qui s'est les gentils couillons qui stabilisent le bordel ?!? Surprise !! C'est le parc nuclaire franais !

Formidable.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les partisans de ce systme, de cette oligarchie, sont trs certainement eux-mmes des petits collabos d'un nouveau genre. Nous vivons en dictature, rien de plus rien de moins, une dictature d'un nouvel ge, qui ose se prtendre tre "une dmocratie", mais non, vous avez le choix une fois tous les 5 ans de proposer un nom dans une enveloppe, parmi un choix pr-tabli de candidats tous pro-systme, et on vous donne l'illusion qu'il y a une possibilit pour "que les choses changent", mais sachez-le d'avance, tant que vous cautionnerez ce systme, rien ne changera, le foss entre le peuple qui vit pniblement de son travail et ceux qui profitent de cette masse de travailleur se creusera encore plus.
> ...
> Vous n'tes que du btail pour eux, vous tes levs dans des enclos qu'on appelle des villes et des immeubles, des cits, et votre foin c'est le salaire qu'on vous verse au compte goute chaque mois; et le lait que vous produisez, c'est la richesse qu'ils se mettent dans les poches.
> ...
> et mfiez-vous de ces personnes qui veulent justifier le systme, qui disent que la dette c'est normal, o qui emploie des termes comme "bosser plus pour gagner plus", ceux-l, ils ne veulent rien de plus que faire de vous des moutons plus dociles, pour que vous fassiez encore plus de lait.
> A+


J'aime bien ton style direct imag  :+1:  

Les petits collabos d'un nouveau genre dont tu parles sont le produit du no fascisme, une technique de gouvernance qui fait l'apologie du corporatisme et de l'individualisme pour asseoir une dictature au service d'une minorit d'ultra riches. C'est ce que dit John Ralston Saul depuis les annes 80 en affirmant par analogie que Mussolini a gagn la guerre. Je l'ai dcouvert rcemment suite  un documentaire sur Arte et j'ai fait un petit topo en utilisant sa grille de lecture. Malheureusement a matche  100% et confirme tes propos.

----------


## zecreator

> J'aime bien ton style direct imag  
> 
> Les petits collabos d'un nouveau genre dont tu parles sont le produit du no fascisme, une technique de gouvernance qui fait l'apologie du corporatisme et de l'individualisme pour asseoir une dictature au service d'une minorit d'ultra riches. C'est ce que dit John Ralston Saul depuis les annes 80 en affirmant par analogie que Mussolini a gagn la guerre. Je l'ai dcouvert rcemment suite  un documentaire sur Arte et j'ai fait un petit topo en utilisant sa grille de lecture. Malheureusement a matche  100% et confirme tes propos.


Oui enfin, a me gne beaucoup que l'on compare le systme franais  une dictature. Une dictature ne laisse aucune libert et mise sur la peur de reprsailles. On est tout de mme loin d'une dictature  la Core du Nord ou de certaines Rgions des Balkans. 

Faut tout de mme prendre un peu de recul sur le choix des mots.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui enfin, a me gne beaucoup que l'on compare le systme franais  une dictature.


En France nous sommes en dictature molle.
On te fait croire que t'es libre, que tu peux dire et penser ce que tu veux, mais dans la pratique c'est pas exactement a.
Dans les mdias il n'y a qu'un seul point de vue, il n'y a jamais de combat d'ides, on impose une faon de penser grce  une propagande forte.

Les journalistes contre la dictature molle



> Un collectif de journalistes d'investigation, dont lise Lucet de France 2 et Fabrice Lhomme du Monde, signe un livre sur les  nouvelles censures .
> (...)
> Pourquoi ce livre concerne tout le monde ?
> Parce que le journalisme est le seul outil pour rendre visible ce que le pouvoir veut dissimuler. Il y a des choses formidables sur Internet, mais aussi un grand nombre d'imbcillits. Les journalistes vrifient l'information. Sans eux, on a une dictature molle. Pas une dictature o on enferme les gens pour leur arracher les ongles. Mais une dictature soft, comme  Singapour : *l'esprit critique n'y existe pas. Tous les habitants ont l'air un peu anesthsis, branchs uniquement sur la consommation matrielle et le salaire*. En France, on est extrmement menacs par a.


 partir de 07 minutes il explique pourquoi l'UE est une dictature molle :



Aprs la "dmocrature", Alexis Corbire dgaine la "dictamolle" pour dnoncer la politique scuritaire du gouvernement

===
Et sinon pour en revenir aux gilets jaunes :
"J'veux du soleil", un film sur les gilets jaunes qui n'ont pas les moyens d'aller au cinma
Franois Ruffin risque 5 ans de prison pour cette blague avec le portrait de Macron



> Pour la projection de son film "J'veux du soleil!", le dput France insoumise a dpos sur un sige un portrait d'Emmanuel Macron... vol dans une mairie.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Une dictature ne laisse aucune libert et mise sur la peur de reprsailles.


C'est pourtant ce qui est en train de sa faire en ce moment avec toutes les lois qui passent par rapport au mouvement des gilets jaunes hein...

Cela fait dj plusieurs quinquennats que dans le moindre mouvement contestataire, on fait disparatre toute notion politique, pour tuer le dbat. Il suffit de voir le mouvement des gilets jaunes, aux yeux du gouvernement, ce ne sont pas des gens qui manifestent leur mcontentement  son encontre mais des "casseurs", des gens stupides embrigads par la propagande russe ou extrmiste (un coup de gauche, ou coup de droite), des anarchistes, des anti-rpublicains, etc.

Et dans les lois qui passent, le fait que tout manifestant prsent lors d'actes de casse ou autres, soit considr comme coupable aussi mme si il n'a rien fait, on est en plein dedans, dans la peur des reprsailles, on veut que les gens aient peur d'aller manifester, peur de se faire taper dessus, peur de finir en prison ou avec une amende norme.




> On est tout de mme loin d'une dictature  la Core du Nord ou de certaines Rgions des Balkans.


Certes, on est tous d'accord la dessus, mais cela n'empche pas que le pays ne s'loigne pas dans la position oppose vers plus de dmocratie, bien au contraire.  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui enfin, a me gne beaucoup que l'on compare le systme franais  une dictature. Une dictature ne laisse aucune libert et mise sur la peur de reprsailles. On est tout de mme loin d'une dictature  la Core du Nord ou de certaines Rgions des Balkans. 
> 
> Faut tout de mme prendre un peu de recul sur le choix des mots.


Moi, je comparerais plutt  la maltraitance.
Il y a la maltraitance physique, avec coups, blessures, ...  mettre ne parallle avec les dictatures genre Core du Nord.
Et puis la maltraitance psychologique, qui ne se voit pas. Avec le rabaissement de la personne. C'est pas ou peu visible, difficile  dceler et  mettre en vidence. Souvent les victimes ne s'en rendent compte que trop tard. Je mettrais a en parallle avec notre dmocrature...

----------


## virginieh

> Oui enfin, a me gne beaucoup que l'on compare le systme franais  une dictature. Une dictature ne laisse aucune libert et mise sur la peur de reprsailles. On est tout de mme loin d'une dictature  la Core du Nord ou de certaines Rgions des Balkans.


Dictionnaire culturel (Larousse) : une dictature est un  rgime politique dans lequel le pouvoir est dtenu par une personne ou par un groupe de personnes (junte) qui l'exercent sans contrle, de faon autoritaire  et un dictateur est une  personne qui,  la tte d'un tat, dtient tous les pouvoirs, les exerant sans contrle et de faon autoritaire ; autocrate  ou  sous la Rpublique romaine, magistrat extraordinaire nomm en cas de crise grave par les consuls sur la demande du snat, et possdant tous les pouvoirs en Italie pour six mois au maximum .

Ce n'est pas crit qu'un rgime dictatorial ne laisse aucune libert.
On peut s'interroger sur ce qu'on a encore comme contre pouvoir en France, et ironiquement le seul qui semble exister encore un peu (en temps que contre pouvoir) c'est le snat (ironiquement, vu qu'au dpart il a plutt t cre au contraire pour assoir le pouvoir en place).
En regardant la faon dont sont traits les manifestants, je n'irais pas jusqu dire que le gouvernement n'essaye pas d'utiliser la peur des reprsailles.
Il y a encore pire ailleurs effectivement, mais il y a mieux aussi, alors aprs si pour toi tant que tu n'es pas tu ou enferm dans un goulag c'est que tout va bien...

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Oui enfin, a me gne beaucoup que l'on compare le systme franais  une dictature. Une dictature ne laisse aucune libert et mise sur la peur de reprsailles. On est tout de mme loin d'une dictature  la Core du Nord ou de certaines Rgions des Balkans. 
> 
> Faut tout de mme prendre un peu de recul sur le choix des mots.


Une dictature est un rgime politique. Il n'implique pas forcment un degr de souffrance de la population extrme, mme si c'est souvent le cas, les comparaisons que vous donnez ici sont exagres.

Ce que j'exprimais, c'est que tout comme une dictature, il semblerait qu'en France de nos jours, les mdias sont  la botte du pouvoir, le pouvoir peut tre "librement" critiqu mais a ne le fait pas s'inquiter de ces critiques pour autant (j'ai en mmoire l'intervention d'Edouard Philippe qui disait grosso-modo : "Malgr les manifestations, nous gardons le cap, nous ne changerons pas notre politique", il aurait trs bien pu dire un rapide "ben on vous emm..." que a aurait t pareil, rponse typique d'une sphre du pouvoir dictatorial et non dmocratique), le pouvoir n'hsite pas  utiliser la force pour empcher les manifestations (et qui sait  quel point les fameux "casseurs" ne sont pas en fait des pantins infiltrs pour discrditer le mouvement), observez que la France est le seul pays o de telles armes sont utilises aussi violemment (flashballs, grenades lacrymo, matraques), regardez le nombre de gilets jaunes blesss, regardez comment chaque samedi il n'y a aucune communication de l'tat pour calmer les revendications, c'est le silence, le mutisme. Et le dbat national ? C'est de la poudre aux yeux. Tout est dj dcid  l'avance, les questions mme sont dj pr-filtres, et les mdias tentent de manire visible d'influencer l'opinion publique en oubliant leur rle de simple journaliste (cf les articles de Acrimed).

Donc le choix des mots peut parfois tre erron, mais ici, je maintiens, les caractristiques d'une dictature sont bien l : mensonges, manipulations mdiatiques et de masse, rejet des revendications populaires, communications livres au compte goutte (rappelez-vous cette mise en scne, quand le monarque Macron s'est adress au peuple pour lui dire "le SMIC sera augment", dans un discours hyper travaill, le moindre mouvement de sourcil maitris, et au final pour se rendre compte que a n'tait que ce qui tait dj prvu et pas du tout une augmentation de 100 pour tous les smicards,  ce propos regardez 

), violences, utilisations de la force pour empcher les meutes, dsinformation (quand Castaner dclare le nombre de manifestants c'est toujours fortement diminu par rapport  la ralit et cela personne n'est dupe mais les mdias diffusent ces chiffres dits "officiels", alors qu'il faudrait plutt dire "selon les chiffres fournies par la sphre dictatoriale macroniste, il y a eu 4 manifestants dans toute la France"  ::aie::  ).

(Le script automatique d'insertion de vido a bouffer une partie de mon texte pff...)

----------


## ddoumeche

> Rsum de l'article : Les allemands ont trop de source d'nergie non pilotable, donc quand a vente ils doivent exporter sinon a s'effondre, et quand a vente plus il faut leur en fournir sinon a s'croule.
> 
> Donc parce que les teutons ont liquid leurs centrales nuclaires pour mettre de l'olien  la place ils mettent en danger la stabilit du rseau lectrique de toute l'Europe.
> 
> Et qui qui s'est les gentils couillons qui stabilisent le bordel ?!? Surprise !! C'est le parc nuclaire franais !
> 
> Formidable.


Je ne sais pas o tu as vu que l'on fournissait de l'lectricit  l'Allemagne, alors que ce sont eux qui exportent  tout le monde. 

on serait bien en peine de le faire avec notre parc immobilis au tiers. Parc qui ne stabilise rien vu que l'on doit dconnecter les gros industriels. Situation qui va empirer quand on mettra d'avantage oliennes.

PS: C'est certainement le CO2 qui augmente le nombre et la durete des dictatures dans le monde

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne sais pas o tu as vu que l'on fournissait de l'lectricit  l'Allemagne0.


 certains moments l'Allemagne doit importer un peu.

Le paysage nergtique allemand en 2017



> Le solde des changes allemands atteint un nouveau record
> En 2017, le solde exportateur atteint avec 55 TWh un nouveau record (2016 : 53,7 TWh). La raison est laccroissement des exportations vers la Suisse (17,7 TWh), suivies de lAutriche (15,4 TWh)  et des Pays-Bas (13,8 TWh). *Les importations venaient principalement de la France (7 TWh)* suivie du Danemark (5,6 TWh) et de la Rpublique Tchque (5,6 TWh). Au total lAllemagne a export 83,3 TWh et import 28,4 TWh.
> 
> Arbeitsgemeinschaft Energiebilanzen (2018):  Energieverbrauch in Deutschland im Jahr 2017 , http://www.ag-energiebilanzen.de/

----------


## zecreator

Aprs, je ne suis pas certain que les dmocraties aient fait moins de morts que les dictatures, et qu'elles aient rendu les gens plus heureux.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je ne sais pas o tu as vu que l'on fournissait de l'lectricit  l'Allemagne, alors que ce sont eux qui exportent  tout le monde. 
> 
> on serait bien en peine de le faire avec notre parc immobilis au tiers. Parc qui ne stabilise rien vu que l'on doit dconnecter les gros industriels. Situation qui va empirer quand on mettra d'avantage oliennes.






> En apparence, si l'on examine les statistiques europennes d'changes d'lectricit, la France importe de l'lectricit  travers sa frontire avec l'Allemagne. Ces importations semblent surtout ponger les surproductions photovoltaques du sud de l'Allemagne. 
> 
> Mais si on tudie les changes commerciaux tels que compils par l'ENSTO-E (le rseau des oprateurs qui donne les statistiques pour la zone Europe de l'Ouest-Centre), on trouve que la France est exportatrice vers l'Allemagne de 10 TWh annuels.
> 
> En fait, on s'aperoit que les importations franaises sont souvent en transit vers la Suisse voire l'Italie... et que la France exporte vers l'Allemagne  travers la Suisse et la Belgique. Le bilan commercial est donc trs diffrent du bilan  la frontire. 
> 
> La raison principale de cette situation est  rechercher du ct de l'intermittence des productions renouvelables: quand le soleil brille, l'Allemagne voit sa production photovoltaque monter de plus de 20 GW, et il faut pouvoir l'envoyer chez les voisins et quand le vent s'arrte, c'est l'Allemagne du Nord qui appelle de la puissance  travers la Hollande et la Belgique.
> 
> En matire d'missions de CO2, c'est donc la France qui exporte son lectricit "dcarbone" vers l'Allemagne. Rappelons que l'lectricit produite en France met environ 50 kg de CO2 par MWh alors que l'Allemagne met prs de dix fois plus.


http://energie.lexpansion.com/energi...a-33-8329.html

Donc oui cela date de 2015, donc  prendre avec des pincettes car cela a srement du voluer, mais si on prend des chiffres de 2018 :

https://bilan-electrique-2018.rte-fr...ais-progresse/

En 2018, la France tait le plus gros exportateur en Europe, et non l'Allemagne.

Vous avez mme les chiffres  la journe :

https://opendata.reseaux-energies.fr...9udGgiOnRydWV9

De rien !

----------


## Ryu2000

> je ne suis pas certain que les dmocraties aient fait moins de morts que les dictatures


Les dmocraties sont plus fourbes, plus manipulatrices, plus fausses, plus hypocrites.

Il y a des pays o c'est clair, comme en Chine, le pouvoir interdit carrment des sites et des uvres.
Le gouvernement n'essaie pas de faire croire qu'il est en gentil, qu'il y a des liberts, etc.
Le pouvoir surveille tout le monde et classe les citoyens, il n'y pas de mind game.

En dmocratie on te fait croire que t'es libre, que t'as le droit de penser et dire ce que tu veux.
En pratique on voit que la justice s'acharne contre des gens pour leurs ides...
Maintenant on parle de "thorie du complot" ce qui ne veut strictement rien dire, mais qui est utilis pour dcrdibiliser ceux qui ne croient pas  l'intgralit des versions officielles.
On parle aussi de "fake news" (terme popularis par Trump, mais qui a t retourn contre lui).

====
Macron donne des leons ( cause de l'hritage de la France, avant le pays tait respect pour sa diplomatie) mais lui n'est clairement pas un exemple.
En France, il y a paquet de manifestants qui ont perdu un il...
En France l'intgralit des mdias dfendent le gouvernement, si les mmes choses arrivaient au Venezuela ou en Russie le traitement serait diffrent...

*Il faudrait sparer les pouvoir excutif, lgislatif, judiciaire, mdiatique*, etc.
Parce qu'en France les politiciens, les juges, les mdias, les gros patrons sont dans le mme rseau.

----------


## ddoumeche

> http://energie.lexpansion.com/energi...a-33-8329.html
> 
> Donc oui cela date de 2015, donc  prendre avec des pincettes car cela a srement du voluer, mais si on prend des chiffres de 2018 :
> 
> https://bilan-electrique-2018.rte-fr...ais-progresse/
> 
> En 2018, la France tait le plus gros exportateur en Europe, et non l'Allemagne.
> 
> Vous avez mme les chiffres  la journe :
> ...


Mais en 2019, 1/3 du parc nuclaire franais n'est pas utilis ou utilisable et on importe plus que l'on exporte


La question n'est de pas savoir qui a la plus grosse mais de savoir comme le rseau va se comporter avec l'olien : et la rponse est que l'on va vers des blackouts.

Et vous voulez faire un parc automobile lectrique avec de l'olien et du nuclaire ? mais le premier ne suffit pas  la demande et le second est en faillite partout dans le monde, incapable seulement mme de renouveler le parc existant ou de conserver sa part dans le monde.
Alors que le nuclaire, cette ancienne nergie d'avenir sera passe de 10%  2.5% dans le monde dans 30 ans.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais en 2019, 1/3 du parc nuclaire franais n'est pas utilis ou utilisable et on importe plus que l'on exporte.


On a export 86TWh et import 21TWh en 2018 et on serait en solde ngatif ?



Pour les blackouts, c'est fort probable, si on ne trouve pas un moyen de "stocker" l'lectricit produite en surplus par les oliennes et panneaux solaires.

----------


## Marco46

> La question n'est de pas savoir qui a la plus grosse mais de savoir comme le rseau va se comporter avec l'olien : et la rponse est que l'on va vers des blackouts.


On est d'accord, c'est la seule question qui compte, et c'est clairement de la faute des "cologistes" anti-nuclaires allemands.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour les blackouts, c'est fort probable, si on ne trouve pas un moyen de "stocker" l'lectricit produite en surplus par les oliennes et panneaux solaires.


 moins d'enchaner les rvolutions technologique dans les domaines du solaire, de l'olien et du stockage d'nergie, il sera toujours impossible de se passer du nuclaire.
La balance bnfice / risque du nuclaire penche  fond du ct des bnfices.

Le nuclaire ne dpend pas du soleil, ni du vent, on peut augmenter ou diminuer la production  tout moment, a ne pollue pas ( part les dchets radioactif, mais la population  la mode aujourd'hui c'est le CO2 et dans ce domaine le nuclaire fait mieux que le solaire et l'olien).
Aujourd'hui la meilleur solution c'est le nuclaire.
En plus la consommation dlectricit risque d'augmenter puisque les gouvernements poussent de plus en plus les gens  acheter des voitures lectriques. (alors que le kWh est cher)

----------


## Ecthelion2

> En plus la consommation dlectricit risque d'augmenter puisque les gouvernements poussent de plus en plus les gens  acheter des voitures lectriques. (*alors que le kWh est cher*)


Euh en France, c'est un des moins cher d'Europe de l'ouest hein. Aprs c'est sr que si tu compare avec les pays d'Europe de l'est, o le cot de la vie n'est pas du tout le mme, cela parait beaucoup plus haut comme tarif...





> On a export 86TWh et import 21TWh en 2018 et on serait en solde ngatif ?


C'est a, on est pass de plus gros exportateur  gros dficitaire en  peine 3 mois, mais bien sr, il n'a aucun chiffre et il ne faut se fier qu' ses affirmations...

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais je m'en fous compltement que ce soit plus cher ailleurs !
Ce qui me fait chier c'est que c'tait moins cher en France avant.

[url=https://www.fournisseur-energie.com/aides-fiches-techniques/prix-kwh/evolution/]Evolution prix kWh dlectricit en 2019[/quote]



> 


1 kWh cotait moins cher avant, c'est pnible toutes ces taxes.


Si t'as souscris  une puissance de 6 kVA, aujourd'hui le kWh cote *0.1452*  c'est beaucoup trop.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Non mais je m'en fous compltement que ce soit plus cher ailleurs !
> *Ce qui me fait chier c'est que c'tait moins cher en France avant.*
> 
> 1 kWh cotait moins cher avant, c'est pnible toutes ces taxes.
> 
> Si t'as souscris  une puissance de 6 kVA, aujourd'hui le kWh cote *0.1452*  c'est beaucoup trop.


Oh mon dieu comme 99,9% de tout ce que tu achtes ! Et comme c'est le cas  peu prs partout dans le monde !  ::roll:: 

Ce n'est pas spcifique ni  l'lectricit ni  la France. 


Si tu veux payer moins cher, libre  toi d'aller vivre en Ukraine ou en Roumanie, mais ton salaire risque d'tre un peu moins haut aussi. :p


Mais sinon oui, tu as raison Francis Cabrel, c'tait mieux avant, moi aussi je regrette l'poque o j'avais 10 ans et o avec l'quivalent d'un euros en francs j'avais un gros sac de bonbons, poque bnie qui tait dj surement plus cher que les prix de la dcennie prcdente, etc. etc. 

A ct de a,  cette poque l, les salaires n'tait pas les mmes non plus, et mon pre avec ses 40h par semaine, je ne suis mme pas sr qu'il touchait l'quivalent d'un SMIC d'aujourd'hui. 

Bref, suffit pas de juste regarder le prix du kwh et rler que c'tait moins cher avant, faut regarder le cot de la vie en gnral, le proportion du prix du kwh par rapport au salaire moyen, l'volution de ce salaire moyen, le niveau et la qualit des infrastructures et des services qui sont financs avec les taxes en question entre les deux poques que tu compares, etc. etc.

Et c'est valable pour tout, pas que pour l'lectricit. Alors en soit, peut-tre que tu as raison, mais on ne le saura jamais en regardant juste la courbe du prix du kwh...

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

* Dominent le monde* 
Budget illimit
* Assistent les dominateurs* 
largement + de 5000/mois
* Travaillent et xcutent* 
largement - de 5000/mois
* Dpriment et se morfondent* 
- de 1500/mois
* Rvent et galrent* 
largement - de 1000/mois







Prsidents Monarques
Grandes Banques, Grosses Entreprises

Dterminent de manire arbitraire ce dont ils ont envie.

*(Crent des guerres, maintiennent le chaos)*
Mdias, Profiteurs du Systme
Collabos

Ne veulent pas perdre leurs privilges.

*(Se font de luxueux plaisirs au dpend des autres)*
Adaptables ou conformistes.
Acceptent le monde tel qu'il est ou moyennement.

Ne comprennent pas pourquoi a devrait changer.

*(Se font tromper par les mdias)*
Anti-conformistes qui dplorent la situation.

Se plaignent ou sont des victimes, n'agissent pas.

*(Se font bouffer par le systme)*
Gilets Jaunes optimistes, rvolutionnaires.
Veulent un changement. Cherchent des solutions.

*(Se font crever les yeux)*



(Inspir de cet article)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 1 kWh cotait moins cher avant, c'est pnible toutes ces taxes.


Le mec se plaint des taxes, alors mme que le graphique qu'il donne, juste au-dessus, et montre une augmentation du prix ... Hors Taxe !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

En attendant toutes les taxes ne cessent d'augmenter, plein de nouvelle taxes apparaissent.
On nous dit que le pouvoir d'achat augmente, alors qu'en pratique tout le monde s'est rendu compte que c'tait totalement faux. (les gens galrent de plus en plus)
Le taux dintrt du livret A est trs infrieur  l'inflation rel.
La qualit des services publiques diminuent.

Les salaires stagnent dans les pays dvelopps



> En France, les salaires nont progress que de 0,1% lan dernier et doivent mme reculer de 0,4% selon les calculs de lOrganisation internationale du Travail.
> En Italie, ils ont recul de 1,2% et en Espagne de 1,8%. Mme dans les pays vigoureux o il ny a plus de chmage, les salaires progressent peu avec seulement 0,7% aux tats-Unis et 0,9% en Allemagne.


Le Livret A, grand perdant du retour de linflation



> Dans son dition du 22 aot, Le Canard enchan se faisait lcho des inquitudes dun dput de la majorit sexclamant :  Quand les petits pargnants vont sapercevoir que *le taux dintrt de leur livret est trois fois infrieur au taux de linflation*, a va hurler.  Toutefois, ces craintes laissent de marbre le gouvernement, lequel a port deux coups successifs  ce produit souscrit par 56 millions de personnes.


Le pire a reste l'augmentation des taxes sur le diesel, comme si il y en avait pas dj assez.
Tout a pour pousser les gens  changer de voiture, sous prtexte de vouloir sauver l'environnement... (en quoi acheter une voiture neuve est plus colo que garder sa voiture ?)
Si vous voulez que les gens passent  la voiture lectrique, il faut diminuer le prix du kWh.

Y'en a marre de ces taxes, de cette dette, de cet objectif des 3%. Aussi bien la dette ne sera jamais rembours donc vivement le krach !

----------


## Ecthelion2



----------


## zecreator

> Les dmocraties sont plus fourbes, plus manipulatrices, plus fausses, plus hypocrites.
> 
> Il y a des pays o c'est clair, comme en Chine, le pouvoir interdit carrment des sites et des uvres.
> Le gouvernement n'essaie pas de faire croire qu'il est en gentil, qu'il y a des liberts, etc.
> Le pouvoir surveille tout le monde et classe les citoyens, il n'y pas de mind game.
> 
> En dmocratie on te fait croire que t'es libre, que t'as le droit de penser et dire ce que tu veux.
> En pratique on voit que la justice s'acharne contre des gens pour leurs ides...
> Maintenant on parle de "thorie du complot" ce qui ne veut strictement rien dire, mais qui est utilis pour dcrdibiliser ceux qui ne croient pas  l'intgralit des versions officielles.
> ...


Malheureusement, il est difficile de convaincre des gens dont les employeurs sont majoritairement asiatiques ou anglophones. Ils se mettront toujours des illres en argumentant les discours de leur secteur d'activits.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les gens ont raison de se plaindre. (la qualit de vie se dgrade trs vite)
a pourrait se finir avec des ttes de politiciens sur des piques (il parait que 1789 est un vnement positif donc des gens pourraient tre tenter de le reproduire).

Mme les allemands se mettent  gueuler (c'est rare) :
Les vieux diesels sont interdits d'entre  Stuttgart, en Allemagne



> Les vhicules roulant avec des moteurs diesel anciens ne sont plus autoriss  circuler dans la ville allemande de Stuttgart  compter du 1er avril. D'autres villes germaniques doivent en restreindre l'accs.
> "Je ne peux plus rien en faire. Sauf la mettre au garage ou alors je dcide de m'en servir quand mme, en esprant ne pas me faire pincer par la police. Mais ce n'est pas une solution", affirme  la RTS Nikolaus Sauer, un habitant de Stuttgart.
> 
> Ce propritaire d'un 4x4 diesel *est sorti tous les samedis vtu d'un gilet jaune pour manifester contre cette interdiction, annonce depuis plus d'un an*.





> Hors Taxe !


Sur le deuxime schma il y a des taxes.
Et mme si aucun schma ne montraient des taxes a ne changerait pas le fait que les taxes n'ont cesses d'augmenter...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Le mec se plaint des taxes, alors mme que le graphique qu'il donne, juste au-dessus, et montre une augmentation du prix ... Hors Taxe !


C'est probablement "hors TVA" (TVA seulement !)

----------


## Mingolito

*Mariage gilets jaunes de Montluon: le mari crou pour violences conjugales*
*Les Gilet Jaunes sont de plus en plus le modle  suivre pour l'amlioration de la socit*


Mariage d'Ennrick et Christel au page de Bizeneuille

<<Alors que le couple s'tait mari le 16 fvrier dernier en mairie de Montluon (Allier), l'homme a t crou le 14 mars dernier pour violences conjugales, comme le rapporte La Montagne aujourd'hui.

Le couple gilets jaunes, Ennrick et Christel, s'tait rencontr lors d'une action du mouvement, au page de Bizeneuille. Deux mois aprs leur rencontre, ces derniers s'taient finalement dit oui  la Mairie de Montluon.

Pourtant, quelques jours plus tard, *Christel a dpos plainte au commissariat de police de Montluon. Intimidations, humiliations, insultes, crachats au visage et mme des coups*, d'aprs elle, entre le 15 et 27 fvrier, Ennrick aurait eu des comportements violents  son gard. Celui-ci a donc t entendu par les autorits et crou le 14 mars dernier. Il sera jug le 12 juin prochain.

*L'homme tait dj connu de la justice, notamment pour port d'armes, violences, rbellion et outrages*. D'aprs La Montagne, il doit tre jug dans Puy-de-Dme devant le tribunal en septembre 2019 pour ces faits. Source >>

Racistes, antismites, violents, voleurs, casseurs, tabasseur de femmes, bons  rien, feignants, du beau monde !

----------


## ABCIWEB

Le maire ex-PS de Carpentras Francis Adolphe condamn  8 mois avec sursis pour violences conjugales

le maire de Cabourg (divers droite) condamn pour violences conjugales

*Les maires de gauche comme de droite sont de plus en plus le modle  suivre pour l'amlioration de la socit.*

Bon videmment c'est de la provocation, juste pour aider *Mingolito* dans ses recherches de  tabasseurs de femmes.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ...Bon videmment c'est de la provocation, juste pour aider *Mingolito* dans ses recherches de  tabasseurs de femmes.


a va pas l'aider_: il manque d'imagination, et dans son monde libral  lui, ya pas de violence connue, car a se passe "en toute discrtion".  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Racistes, antismites, violents, voleurs, casseurs, tabasseur de femmes, bons  rien, feignants, du beau monde !


N'importe quoi !
Il n'y a eu aucun acte raciste ni antismite chez les gilets jaunes.
Tout le monde est le bienvenu et c'est a qu'est chouette, des gens qui votent LFI se retrouvent avec des gens qui votent RN et avec des gens qui ne votent pas  :8-):  (pas de parti, pas de syndicat, que le drapeau franais, c'est merveilleux)

Aprs ok il y a eu de la violence mais gnralement c'est aprs des heures de provocation de la part des forces de l'ordre.
Il y a eu des casseurs mais c'est souvent des gens qui profitent des manifestations pour venir foutre la merde (les gilets jaunes ont arrt plein de feu dmarrer par des casseurs).

Ce n'est pas parce qu'on trouve un cas de violence qu'on peut le gnraliser  tout le mouvement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est probablement "hors TVA" (TVA seulement !)


Bon, je remets l'image du graphique de Ryu. 



Et donc, il est crit : Hors TVA ou Hors Taxes  ?   ::roll::

----------

